# Naruto 561 Discussion Thread



## Fay (Oct 19, 2011)

Discuss away 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 19, 2011)

can't wait to see who will be capable of stop him


----------



## Aiku (Oct 19, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI. 

AND ANOTHER MIND BLOWING CHAPTER.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Predictioooooon 

The huge meteor is part of Rinnegan's powers, Onoki explains it. Onoki realizes that his time has come and uses all of his chakra for one final Jinton, which he uses to destroy the meteor and saves the alliance from certain annihilation. Onoki, now completely out of chakra, is on verge of death.. Madara suddenly appears behind him, Onoki tells the alliance that it's the new generation's time now and that they can defeat Madara if they work together. Madara impales Onoki and kicks his dead body away, Naruto and Gaara shed tears and are overwhelmed with rage. 

Gaara uses his sand to boost Naruto and after a few attempts Naruto punches Madara straight into face using Frog Kata, Madara is blown away into a cliff. Gaara uses his sand to bind him, and looks like he's sealed... finally... Then..._"Shinra Tensei"_. The sand is completely blown away and Madara is surrounded by his Susano.


----------



## Fay (Oct 19, 2011)

I expect another badass chapter


----------



## polskanaruto (Oct 19, 2011)

there will be only epic chapters in the next weeks ....


cant wait for the next, now the alliance and naruto have big problems, 

but there will be only one who will stop it

its time for SASUKE NEXT chapter


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 19, 2011)

This looks like a perfect opportunity for Oonoki to go out in style.

Faced with Madara's overwhelming power Oonoki will be forced to use his trump card, which will be one of those power up in return for death afterwards moves. Muu will conveniently explain the technique for us and then Oonoki will get rid of the meteorite. He'll tell Gaara to retreat, because after facing the former kages neither Gaara nor Naruto are in any shape to fight Madara and survive. The division will withdraw with the exception of Naruto who will assist Oonoki by taking on Muu.
The chapter will end with the combined flashback of Muu and Oonoki.


----------



## Feuer (Oct 19, 2011)

That meteor will probably start a new ice age.


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 19, 2011)

Kakashi strolls up and warps away the meteor with Kamui.

Or bats it away with the unbeatable Zabuza Sword.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Chapter 561-No Hope


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Madara's attack gets bigger and begins to fall down*
Side text-Just like that...has all hope been lost?
Onoki: ...
Gaara: Onoki you said you faced Madara before didn't you? How'd you overcome this attack?
Onoki: ...I've never seen him do this before.
Gaara: !?
Onoki: Even still...I don't need to see it to know if that thing hits it's going to be bad. We have to stop it!
Gaara: Everyone get ready to use your attacks to destroy that thing!
Naruto: I...I've seen this before...it's called Chibaku Tensei.
Gaara and Onoki: !?
Temari: You have!? Hurry tell us how to stop it!
Naruto: It was when I faced Pain...I only got out of it because I started turning more into the Kyuubi. But this one...it's...it's so much bigger then the one I was in...
Temari: ...
Gaara: ...Let's continue with the plan. Everyone...get ready!
Madara: ...They plan on taking it head on? They don't seem to know what their up against. 
Kabuto(Through Muu): Heh...Nagato's failed against three individuals. 
Madara: ...Really now? What were those three names?
Kabuto: Itachi, Killerbee, and...Naruto. The latter two being the hosts to the 8 and 9 tailed beast. 
Madara: Are any of those three here now?
Kabuto: No...well Naruto's clones are but they don't seem like they have much left in them.
Madara: ...Then there's no hope left for any of them...they'll all die today.
*The attack is getting closer*

*Scene changes to HQ*
Shikaku: Madara's an Edo Tensei...
Tsunade: It doesn't make any sense, who's the man behind the mask then? It can't be Madara...
Shikaku: Who knows...it could be some kind of technique that let Madara live after death, or it might just be an associate of his.
Killer A: Associate? Who would willingly work for someone like Madara?
Shikaku: Madara's the type who'd manipulate people into doing what he wants. He could promise them the thing they want most just so they'd follow him. I wouldn't be surprised if that's how most of the Akatsuki was formed. Regardless, we can't lose our focus on the masked man, Madara or not, he's still a threat to us, we aren't even aware of his full potential in a battle. We should split our forces to focus on the Edo Madara, and the masked man. 
Killer A: What about Kabuto?
Shikaku: ...
Inochi: If we can get an Edo Tensei here I can do my best to find out where he's hiding, it'll be difficult though, he'd probably cancel the jutsu before I could find anything out. 
Shikaku: It's worth a shot. Darui's division is closest by, we'll have him bring an Edo over.
Tsunade(Thinking): Dan's there...

*Scene changes to White Zetsu, in Akatsuki base*
White Zetsu: Man oh man, he just went crazy with them...
*We see a bunch of White Zetsu's clones laying on the floor*
White Zetsu: ...Sure am glad I wasn't on guard duty when this happened. I guess I should tell Tobi what happened.

*Scene changes to Black Zetsu*
Black Zetsu(Thinking): ...The battle there is getting heated up. I'll have to go tell Tobi about Madara being here.
*Black Zetsu leaves*
Mei: There he goes again, get ready for an attack from anywhere!
Naruto: I don't sense him anymore...I think he left.
Mei: ...But why...

*Scene changes to Tobi, White Zetsu and Black Zetsu appear*
Black Zetsu: Kabuto has summoned Madara.
Tobi: It was only a matter of time...although it was sooner then expected. This could be a little annoying considering I'm on a time schedule.
White Zetsu: Sasuke's eye are done as well. He already tested them out on some of my clones...scary.
Tobi: Another thing happening sooner then I expected...at less this works better for me. What are the condition of the Hoshi?
Black Zetsu: Kabuto still hasn't noticed. They're collecting everything they can from him, if he's hiding anything we'll know.
Tobi: Good, when that's done have them attack Kabuto, it'll keep him busy until I get there.
White Zetsu: Wait weren't you going after the 8 tails?
Tobi: There'd be no point in that if Madara is out in the open as he is now. I need him to be brought back through Rinne Tensei. Black Zetsu, you take care of Killerbee for me, things will go quicker that way, make sure Naruto doesn't get involved though, he's being saved for Sasuke. Also, White Zetsu, continue on with the plan for your clones, it's very important.
Black Zetsu: Right.
White Zetsu: No fair, I want to get some fighting in too!
*Black and White Zetsu leave*
Tobi: ...Damn you Kabuto. It's about time you paid!
*Tobi leaves with his Pain paths*

*Scene changes to Naruto and Killerbee*
Naruto: We have to go to where Gaara is, he'll need our help!
Killerbee: Alrigh-
Naruto: !
*Black Zetsu appears behind Naruto*
Naruto: Rasegan!
Black Zetsu: ...
Naruto: What? It didn't do anything...
Black Zetsu: I'm not here for you...
Killerbee: If your here for me, then you're going to deal with the bee!
Black Zetsu: ...
*Black Zetsu quickly moves to where Killerbee is and punches him*
Naruto: !? He's so fast...
Black Zetsu: I never liked rap...

*Scene changes back to Madara*
Gaara: It's no use...all our efforts aren't working...we can't stop it...
*The Chibaku Tensei is very close now*
Random ninja: We should have just ran!
Onoki: That would have been useless...as slow as it is, it's still huge and we wouldn't have made it out in time. There's only one thing left we-no I...can do.
Gaara: ?
Onoki: Gaara, can you get your sand to cover everyone except me?
Gaara: What are you talking about?
Onoki: ...*Smirks*, I'm glad I meet you Gaara.
Gaara: ...Onoki you're not going to...
*Onoki flies off towards Chibaku Tensei*
Naruto: Old man what are you doing!?
Gaara: ...He's going to sacrifice himself to protect us...to pass on the torch to the next generation.
Naruto: ...But...he can't do that!
*Naruto goes to stop Onoki, but Gaara's sand blocks him and covers everyone in the area except Onoki, Madara, and Muu*
Naruto: Damn I used to much energy I can't get through his sand like this...Gaara let me through!
Gaara: ...
Naruto: Gaara...
Gaara: We have to respect his decision Naruto. 
Onoki: This is it...I'll make our hope last another day!!!
*Onoki gets in some kind of position*

End text-With all hope lost, Onoki turns to his last resort...but at what cost?


----------



## Imamember (Oct 19, 2011)

Kakashi rampage (he will Kamui the meteorite)


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 19, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 561-No Hope
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do want :33


----------



## MangaR (Oct 19, 2011)

Real Naruto and Bee will arrive and destroy it with bijudama
Oonoki will make sacraficing jutsu(aka Deidara but bigger) that will destroy it.
This giant rock wasn't brought to fall on anyone. It looks huge, so huge that Madara and edo co won't have time to go out there in time. If Madara summoned it for attack he'd likely be out of the range of attack, and he is pretty close to all ninjas.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 19, 2011)

Seto Kaiba appears: "OMG, it's a giant rock! It's a rock! And it's giant!"

OR

Naruto makes a "Will of Fire" or "Friendship" or "I Love You Sasuke Sooo Much!" speech to make the meteor turn around in disgust.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm actually not sure where Kishimoto is going with this.

On the one hand, the pattern for each battle against the Edos has them getting taken down within a chapter or two after they bring out the big guns.

On the other hand, this is Uchiha Madara, the man whose schemes (along with Tobi) have driven the plot thus far.

Regardless, someone is going to stop that rock.  Maybe even Zetsu might interfere with Kabuto once Tobi gets the news.


----------



## vered (Oct 19, 2011)

madara continue to pawn and shows new Rinnegan powers and perhaps explains what he did to Nagato.also expect to see Itachi.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 19, 2011)

Gaara and his Division are controlled by panic Naruto tells Gaara that he should not let his fear control him he is meant to be a general Gaara snaps out of it Naruto tells Gaara he will deal with the rock and tells them to dodge the bigger chunks

Naruto leaps up towards the rock landing on it using frog Kata's physical strength to smash it to pieces

Naruto tells Gaara its time the division retreated he will cover the retreat being a clone Gaara trys to protest Naruto tells him not to act like a fool he is a clone he is the best choice in the sacrificial role
End  chapter

Naruto Vs Muu and Madara


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 19, 2011)

It's probably gonna be a chapter where the news of the meteor is spread to the other divisions. The Gaara-Onoki division is going to do everything in their power to stop and destroy it but they just can't and something happens (they think of a plan, someone/a hero appears, etc). Tobi might also learn about the recent events, etc. I don't really know what's going to happen next as everything has become really really random.


----------



## Samochan (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto's clones Kamikaze and somehow manage to divert/destroy the huge meteorite from annihilating the alliance division.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 19, 2011)

*vs meteorite*

onoki dust attack vs madara's meteorite.then he will die..
this is the only way..


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto destroys the meteor.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto unlocks the final power of the Senju/Uzumaki roflstomps errbody in the manga.


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

I predict...quiksave


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 19, 2011)

Calling it now, Madara is not using Chibaku tensei or a random Meteor. He's bringing down the Moon and the Juubi's body.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto gets reverse summoned by the clone. He proceeds to shinra tensei that shit out.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 19, 2011)

something epic happens. no clue what that something is going to be though.


----------



## Fay (Oct 19, 2011)

I kind of hope that Madara will get Juubi back on earth


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

He cant preform jinton anymore.


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

I predict next shitstorm...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 19, 2011)

Penance said:


> I predict next shitstorm...



To cause a shitstorm of similar proportions after showing us Madara and then giving Madara Rinnegan next week either Tobi would have to get rid of his mask or Sasuke would have to jump through the forest.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 19, 2011)

561: Predictions
*Power of a god.*
Naruto: How? Where...did that giant rock come from?
Onoki:He created it....it's the power of the sage to create whatever he wants using the ying yang...
Temari: This is....way out of our league...it's massive!
Muu/Kabuto: Outstanding....the power of the true rinnegan.
Madara: It gets better.
Madara reverts his eyes back to EMS; *Amaterasu!*
_The meteor is hit with flames and becomes a flaming meteor_
Naruto: Holy...sh!
Onoki: This is bad.....if that thing comes closer....we won't be crushed first, but we will melt instead!
_The alliance is screaming from the heat burning them_
Gaara claps his hands; MAXIMUM SAND BURIAL
Almost all the sand in the desert is grabbing on to the meteor.
Madara: Not good enough; Bansho Tennin!
_The meteor crushes through the sand
Gaara is exhausted and collapses_
Naruto: Kazekage!
Naruto: !
Naruto remembers what Itachi told him, to keep calm and analyze the situation.
Naruto looks at Madara and notices him controlling it.
Naruto: That's it! Attack Madara now!!
All the shinobi drench him in kunais
Muu blocks them with a stone wall
Muu/Kabuto: Naruto is learning that's for sure...but as long as Madara is being guarded by me nothing can s..
_Naruto comes out of henge form from the kunai_
Muu/Kabuto: What! He was henged into a kunai but!
Naruto is in sage mode and grabs Madara.
Madara starts draining him using the path's power
Naruto: Gotcha!
Madara turns to stone
Muu/Kabuto: !?? What is going on.
_The Meteor starts to crumble and land in random places_
Onoki: What did he do?
Naruto: I knew that Madara was the one controlling the meteor, so to stop it, I had to stop Madara from controlling it. To do that I needed to get close to him since my long range attacks don't work. I knew the mummy guy would protect him to I got the allience to launch kunais at him. Since Madara was occupied with the meteor and the mummy guy with the kunais I henge into a kunai myself and was launched up there.
Temari: But...how did you turn him to stone?
Naruto:...*remembers when Nagato was holding him and taking his soul* From what I remember, even if a rinnegan user has his hands full, they can still do two moves, one move it the one he is using to draw in the meteor...and the second...is his chakra draining technique! If he can't use his push technique, then i knew he would resort to draining me...and draining sage chakra..is dangerous.
Temari: When did you...get so smart?
_Naruto smiles with a thumbsup_
Muu/Kabuto: I underestimated Naruto...he's grown...however.
Behind Madara pops out the path that revives, Madara is taken in and comes right back out.
Naruto: No way! he can still do that while being turned to stone?
Madara: A cheap trick like that won't work on me. But I think I'll stop playing around. 
Muu/Kabuto: Yes! The moment I've been waiting for! Use it!
_Madara reverts back to EMS_
Madara: Kuchiyose-Demon Fox!
*Chapter End*


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 19, 2011)

i predict the meteor is an ultimate tsukuyomi, maybe people who played ultimate ninja storm know, itachi's tsukuyomi had a meteor crashing down


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2011)

*Chapter 561*:   Naruto vs Madara

Real Naruto arrives just in time and manages to successfully create a Bijuu bomb and it destroys Madara's meteor.   Madara reveals some interesting things to the Shinobi about the past.


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 19, 2011)

itachi vs kabuto. but how can kabuton wi? why cant itachi just yata mirror/toska sword akatsuki?  the only thing stopping him is bullshit excuses of how naruto must be the one to defeat tobi. number 2 is of course edo sage madara.


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 19, 2011)

this is fucking lame 
Are we seriously going to see Rikudo Sasuke VS Jubi Naruto in the end  Co'mon Kishi, the whole evolution shit ruined the manga


----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2011)

Rinnegan evolves into Byakugan


----------



## Samochan (Oct 19, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> this is fucking lame
> Are we seriously going to see Rikudo Sasuke VS Jubi Naruto in the end  Co'mon Kishi, the whole evolution shit ruined the manga



Hey, I wanna see Juubi Naruto. >.> But not against Rikudou Sasuke, that would be the most lamest thing ever... Sasuke does not deserve to fight against Juubi powered Naruto, Madara is not only Naruto's enemy, but blood enemy and a threat to the whole ninja world and Naruto's ideals for true peace.

Long term prediction, behold!

*Spoiler*: __ 




In fact, I predict Killer Bee's death in the near future, the extraction of his bijuu and Juubi's completion, but as a twist Naruto manages to interrupt the sealing process and uses his uzumaki chakra chains to wrestle control from madara and become the complete juubi jinchuuriki. Then he beasts madara and brings true peace to the ninja world and releases all the bijuu back to the world to preserve the bijuu balance, but the strain of being juubi jinchuuriki is too much and Naruto nearly dies. However Kyuubi pities his host and saves his life with the last of his chakra, as Kyuubi would die regardless since his host was about to die. He tells him it's payback for killing his mortal enemy Madara. Naruto is glad he managed to get through to Kyuubi, if just a little bit. So then everything is happy and rainbows and Naruto finally makes it hokage and blaablaa happy ending. That's my long term prediction lol.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if Tobi=Obito now...Izuna is coming up alot. 

Itachi or Sasuke saves the day, or real Naruto does.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 19, 2011)

Asura from Asura's Wrath makes a Cameo and punches the Meteor into Oblivion.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 19, 2011)

Gai appears at the scene using all 8 gates and annihilates the meteor.


----------



## Holadrim (Oct 19, 2011)

*Aww, c'mon Chapter 561, do not disappoint..*

There have not been much death in terms of recurring or main characters, it is about time a few of them bites the dust, but sadly Kishi just had to put three pretty popular characters under that mega-impact stone of pure random badassery... 

Thusly, as that will probably not happen... my prediction would go along the lines of them finding a way around it or just a chapter without any mention of what happened to infuriate some more forumers, me included (the former more plausible an answer). Although it will, hopefully, explain a bit, if merely a portion, of this Tobi-saying-he-is-Madara-but-then-all-of-a-sudden-seemingly-is-not-debacle, which makes it way higher on my list on things that would be a neat present for next week...


----------



## Fay (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope Temari somehow contributes to the fight.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2011)

I think there are four possabilities of who can save them from the comet first onoki with a suicide attack, second itachi, third sasuke, and finally the real naruto and bee appear and uae a bijuu bomb vs the comet.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 19, 2011)

Yasaka Magatama to the rescue. Or Oonoki doing a suicide super Jinton, but that wouldn't stop Madara from just casting Meteor again.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Oct 19, 2011)

I predict sasuke and itachi will work together to stop real madara and have a lovey dovey kinda moment between the two of them and we will actually see sasuke cry. But I am not saying this will happen the very next chapter just that it will.

and come on am I right or am I right


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Onoki and Muu having a duel while the meteor is stopped by a kick of Sennin Nardo


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 19, 2011)

I doubt the real Naruto and Bee will be doing anything about the meteor, considering that Tobi is headed straight for them.

The Naruto clone looks as freaked out as anyone.  Temari appears _thisclose_ to having desperation sex before the rock falls and everyone dies.  Gaara may as well be screaming "Game over man, game over!"

Onoki might not have enough chakra left for a Jinton technique, although signs point to him being killed off at some point.

Still, someone from outside the division might also appear.


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 19, 2011)

The meteor is fucking genjutsu, bet on it


----------



## gershwin (Oct 20, 2011)

While Gaara and co dealing with meteor, Kabuto sends Madara somewhere else.
Or Madara  breaking edo control.
Anyway, he will disappier in the forest like Tobi/Itachi/Sasuke.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 20, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> I doubt the real Naruto and Bee will be doing anything about the meteor, considering that Tobi is headed straight for them.



Not that I think that either Naruto or B will do something about the meteor, but does Tobi even know where Naruto and B are? He doesn't seem to be in contact with Zetsu and Zetsu is the one who has such a large sensor range. Tobi could just as well be headed for the alliance HQ


----------



## kagegak (Oct 20, 2011)

4 awesome chapters in a row Kishi don't disappoint me with this my expectations are too high

I predict the meteor being a genjutsu


----------



## vered (Oct 20, 2011)

i bet its a genjutsu probably the strongest yet, Rinnegan enhanced tsukoyumi or something.
i think madara will give us more explanations about his power and the way and time he awakened his Rinnegan.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 20, 2011)

we have a preview of the next chapter ?


----------



## Epyon (Oct 20, 2011)

Holadrim said:


> There have not been much death in terms of recurring or main characters, it is about time a few of them bites the dust, but sadly Kishi just had to put three pretty popular characters under that mega-impact stone of pure random badassery...



That's not too bad. As long as Gaara and temari find a way outta there, that meteor can wreak havoc all it wants.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Not that I think that either Naruto or B will do something about the meteor, but does Tobi even know where Naruto and B are? He doesn't seem to be in contact with Zetsu and Zetsu is the one who has such a large sensor range. Tobi could just as well be headed for the alliance HQ



Just an assumption based on comments made by the sensors at HQ about how Tobi was headed for the two jins.  Also, at times it seems as if he possesses sensor capabilities, so he might just be doing that.


----------



## auem (Oct 20, 2011)

genjutsu,all genjutsu...ripped from the game...


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 20, 2011)

Oonoki will use a Self Destruct Dust Technique and sacrifice himself to save the alliance.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 20, 2011)

Step 1) Summon Frog armada
Step 2) Let everyone get inside the frogs mouth
Step 3) Reverse Summon
Step 4) All saved

Of course KB Naruto doesn't need to go. And he will give Madara one final dirty look before bing crushed


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe it's a genjutso after all. I didn't assume that possibility.


----------



## alienworkshopguy (Oct 20, 2011)

Real Naruto shows up in kcm along with bee, the kb naruto in sm dispels transforming the real naruto in KC-SM, then Naruto finally completes his tailed beast bomb and throws it at the meteor with bees beast ball. Probably too out there but would be awesome.


----------



## Crona (Oct 21, 2011)

I predict that meteor breaking while falling and Nidaime Mizukage popping out of it.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2011)

madara uses the power of both the rinnegan and EMS to somehow escape from kabutos control and kills muu. then he leaves to find tobi after he beats gaara onoki and the clone naruto.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2011)

Gaara saves the day at the expense of most of his chakra just like he did at the beginning of Part II.

And if that meteor thing actually is something Madara can do with the Rinnegan then I also predict that he won't be able to use the supreme Doujutsu for a certain amount of time. It's a very big powerup for Madara and most haxxed techs & powerups/modes in this manga come with a drawback. It is likely the same will apply to Madara and the time limit in which he can use the Rinnegan.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 21, 2011)

I predict that that's the same rock that killed Obito, Madara found it and raised it, it's now big and strong. It's going to spit out Obito so everyone knows that he's dead...for good and is never come back, even as Tobi.

The rock then goes back home.

...Everyone is confused and their heads blow up because of it. Madara says "All according to the plan". He then skips off into the sunset to get on with Moon Eye Plan.


----------



## Summers (Oct 21, 2011)

Tsunade plays soccer with the Meteor!


----------



## Talis (Oct 21, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I predict that that's the same rock that killed Obito, Madara found it and raised it, it's now big and strong. It's going to spit out Obito so everyone knows that he's dead...for good and is never come back, even as Tobi.
> 
> The rock then goes back home.
> 
> ...Everyone is confused and their heads blow up because of it. Madara says "All according to the plan". He then skips off into the sunset to get on with Moon Eye Plan.




It would even be more funnier if Obito/Kagami/Izuna/Shisui/Zetsu/Another Madara/Juubi/Any character thats smiliar to Tobi comes out of that rock for the lulz.


----------



## Kimimaro-kun (Oct 22, 2011)

I predict Itachi and/or Sasuke arriving to the battlefield.


----------



## jso (Oct 22, 2011)

lol at Madara shitting on every other Uchiha ever. He just birthed a huge fucking meteor, the notorious kryptonite of Uchiha. And then he made a katon that wasnt fodder 

Those two actions > his use of genjutsu mid-taijutsu, the display of kenjutsu, and the double-headed Susanoo.

I'm really curious as to what his two mangekyou jutsu were too but he's probably not going to display those now.


----------



## Rancid727 (Oct 22, 2011)

Madara is one who will not take to kindly to being controlled by any one.
He knows about Edo so i bet he has some kind of way/plan to get out from under Kabuto 
and i vote that the little rock in the sky is a gen and maby all part of madara's plan to get out from edo's controll


----------



## takL (Oct 22, 2011)

this is still hearsay and nothing exciting
but the preview says 
"The unfolding Madaras power!! What on earth will (become of)Naruto and co….!?"


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 22, 2011)

Not looking forward to 561, as last weeks chapter could have possibly been the greatest trolling chapter against some of the biggest fanbases of the board in a while..

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 560 prediction thread....
Uchiha/Madara fans:
"Madara "The greatest SHARINGAN user of all time" is going to solo entire alliance and showcased why the EMS is > Rinnegan...r

Chapter 560 chapter

Madara(tail end of the chapter)..... Well that's enough sharingan showings to sustain my legacy as the greatest "Sharingan" user of all time...

Whips out the Rinnegan.

Uchiha fans as a whole...

Itachi fans: Itachi > Madara

Rinnegan fans/Uchiha/sharingan fans: "Finally the ammo we need to finally stick it to the Uchiha fandom"

Kishi: "The Rinnegans is what awaits to those who progress beyond a sharingan, so in away it's a Uchiha power up"

Both fandoms: This is awkward.....




Point is regardless of what is shown next week.... Unless more is elaborates what was presented this week..... It is going to be a let down in comparison... Unless Sasuke is in it of course, then it will only be a drop in the lulz department...


----------



## vered (Oct 22, 2011)

takL said:


> this is still hearsay and nothing exciting
> but the preview says
> "The unfolding Madaras power!! What on earth will (become of)Naruto and co?.!?"



lets hope kishi will deliver.


----------



## takL (Oct 22, 2011)

i think Oonoki leads the dumbfounded youngsters to ride out the meteor attack
as hes experienced.



vered said:


> lets hope kishi will deliver.



yea esp when 
the last week preview was like 
"the unfolding kabuto's secret plan! what on earth will naruto...?!" 
the editors made a template or something?

i predict another exciting chap.


----------



## bach (Oct 22, 2011)

prediction time:

tsuchikage: only if i have alittle bit of chakra!!!
everyone are scared!
an huge meteor rasengan and a biju ball hit madara's meteor and destroy it
naruto: just in time uncle bee!
madara gives a look to RM naruto
madara: you...two jinchurikis in front of my eyes...and this one...
naruto: who are you?!
bee: what the f**k is appening?!
gaara: the one in front of you is non other than madara, evocated via edo tensei...
naruto clones undo the jutsu
original naruto: i see...
naruto: if you are uchiha madara...tell me who is the masked one!
madara stays right in front of the alliance
muu/kabuto: long time no see, naruto
naruto: kabuto...
muu/kabuto: sorry naruto but i have to go. don't forget that i promised to fight with you only after sasuke. and now the time has come. now i have the power of god!
madara: i just told you that this power doesn't belongs to you. you are just a fool if you think a little snake like you can control someone like me! And soon you will regret your doing!
madara use a form of izanagi; now is free from kabuto' will
with human path power extract muu's soul
kabuto with a scared face: what's appening?!
a kunai scarf kabuto face. itachi is at his back!
itachi: time to finish all this!
kabuto: itachi uchiha!
meanwhile at the battlefield madara is standing in front of the alliance
oonoki: now that madara is free from his controller's will is more dangerous!
gaara: how we can stop a god?
naruto has a serius face
on the other hill appear tobi and the edojin with zetsu at his side
tobi: hi to all! i have missed you!
madara and tobi stares eachother!

next chapter: the true story!


----------



## uchihalegend14 (Oct 22, 2011)

I only see 3 possibilities

1. Onoki sacrifices himself and uses a secret technique to destroy the metor

2. Itachi pops up and saves everyone with and expaned version of yata's mirror

3. Its a genjutsu


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 22, 2011)

Naruto Goes Full Kyuubi Mode and Destroys it with Genkai Dama Blast


----------



## Degauss (Oct 22, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Gaara saves the day at the expense of most of his chakra just like he did at the beginning of Part II.



This. 

-Onoki's is out of chakra and broke his back from hitting a clam 50 times smaller then the meteor. He is out!!
- Naruto's clone's chakra is depleted.

Gaara is left over. His sand has become light so he will raise mountains of sand and protect everyone.

If an outsider saves the day then it would probably be Tobi, but i doubt back. We just got Madara, bringing a new character in would be too much.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 22, 2011)

I can only see Naruto saving Division 4 Gaara is being controlled by his fear again so he is near on useless

And Onoki is completely out of power

Naruto seems to be the most calm plus SM is tailor made for smashing big rocks


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

Tobi takes off the mask and it turns out to be a very old Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking for more information on the Rinnegan, Sharingan and Rikudou's power. If I'm lucky, the author will layout the requirements for obtaining the Rinnegan clearly.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 23, 2011)

Kishi is going strong ever since Itachi/Nagto encounter. I have faith


----------



## vered (Oct 23, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Kishi is going strong ever since Itachi/Nagto encounter. I have faith



yea ever since the itachi/nagato part started, this arc has been for the most of it really good(regardless if you liked the WTH revelations or not).


----------



## Penance (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaara and co.-Wat chu gonna dude?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 23, 2011)

Tobi appeared and warped Asteroid.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 23, 2011)

Flash backs of Madara vs Shodai , Alliance will try to find out how Shodai actually defeated Madara , we get some flash backs. and 8 tails and Naruto are confronted by Tobi.


----------



## firedragonde (Oct 23, 2011)

Im somehow interested in a fight between edo madara and tobi.
It would cool to see which 6Path Version is better (6in1 Edo Madara vs Neo Pain Tobi with 6 Bodies)


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2011)

i predict itachi finding kabuto and



> itachi: i have something to ask you.
> kabuto: what?
> itachi: a long figure that ends up in your anus............... where does it start?
> kabuto:


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 23, 2011)

We can go on a limb as say This metero is a variant of Chibaku tensei. Since we know Madara can use sharingan techniques. And we know very well the powers of Rinnegan. Can we go ahead and assume any new hax techniques came from Mangekyo


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> We can go on a limb as say This metero is a variant of Chibaku tensei. Since we know Madara can use sharingan techniques. And we know very well the powers of Rinnegan. Can we go ahead and assume any new hax techniques came from Mangekyo



not really. chibaku tensei  operates on gravity and using the surrounding settings to form and be created + it stays in the sky and not fall down as the meteor is. madara, on the other hand, either uses izanagi to create it from nowhere or just summons a meteor .


----------



## Spanktastik (Oct 23, 2011)

If Naruto's giant rasengan in normal mode already is this strong, his Super giant rasengan ball in SM should be as big as a meteor .

Personally I think Itachi might pull of his solution to deal with the edo's/kabuto.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2011)

Addy said:


> not really. chibaku tensei  operates on gravity and using the surrounding settings to form and be created + it stays in the sky and not fall down as the meteor is. madara, on the other hand, either uses izanagi to create it from nowhere or just summons a meteor .



Or uses Banshou Tenin to pull it from space.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 23, 2011)

Meteor hits and everyone there dies.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought it took a major down-turn last chapter when Madara was basically beaten in like 6 panels by Gaara and Naruto. I mean, it was so easy for them.. and he used Susanno and everything.

Yeah, the huge meteor is cool and all.. But it's sloppy. This is Madara, and he got punked.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess that meteor is in fact the moon with Juubi's body in it. Believe it!


----------



## Penance (Oct 23, 2011)

I want maskless Tobi flashback...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2011)

Oonoki might destroy the meteor but die, then it will be a "you are screwed" moment for the division, but itachi will finally arrive where kabuto is.

at the same time, tobi will find naruto and bee.


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabuto's jutsu that makes him "invincible": He's going to transfer his soul or whatever into edo Madara's body and take over, having gained all of his abilities too.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 23, 2011)

Hoping Edo Madara reveals a bit more about "Him". Hoping also that Tobi finally gets to where he is going, it is taking ages.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 23, 2011)

I think either Naruto or Onoki destroy the meteor. Naruto doing it would alert Madara that Naruto is the Nine-Tailed jinchuriki and we get a small flashback about Madara's past with Hashirama and Mito


----------



## calimike (Oct 23, 2011)

Naruto 561 preview from WSJ #47



takL said:


> this is still hearsay and nothing exciting
> but the preview says
> "The unfolding Madaras power!! What on earth will (become of)Naruto and co….!?"


----------



## auem (Oct 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Or uses Banshou Tenin to pull it from space.



seems like bashou tenin,only madara performed a hand seal...nagato used to pulled it...


----------



## Doge (Oct 24, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> Hoping Edo Madara reveals a bit more about "Him". Hoping also that Tobi finally gets to where he is going, it is taking ages.



When Tobi arrives in Naruto's location.... that marks the end of him.  No way in hell is Tobi actually gonna win.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2011)

If Gaara and Temari weren't on set, I would simply deem the entire battlefield a graveyard, but plot shields are at play.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 24, 2011)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> When Tobi arrives in Naruto's location.... that marks the end of him.  No way in hell is Tobi actually gonna win.



Tobi *will* win. He certainly isn't going down here, not when there are so many secrets revolving around his character. With the appearance of Edo Madara, we can't even be sure who he is - his very identity is submerged in mystery again.

Besides, in order to establish credible tension and solidify his role as final villain, he has to capture the Eight-Tails. That much is a given. Pain Rikudou 2.0 will be defeated by Naruto and Bee, but not Tobi himself.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 24, 2011)

This has been the most talk and discuss rock of all time in NF. 
Some say is real= RS/jubi body  other (me) say its Genjutsu.

I thougt that obito rock was the rock of all time, but this seem to take the cake. Either way what ever the result is I predict shit storm in the telegrams and KL will be doom I say Doom. 
Now about prediction: I say it will be a talk no jutsu chapter.


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2011)

don't worry..sasuke is on the boss hawk...the bird we see..


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Tobi appeared and warped Asteroid.



Nah...Obito is allergic to Giant Rocks falling down on him.



Most Pages will be Gaara's Division going all:  

Onoki tells Gaara and Naruto that he is the only one who can stop the Meteor but it will cost his Life in turn.

As he flies towards the Meteor he remembers Gaaras words from the Kage Summit and how a Teen Kage has lectured and changed him, a Kage with much more experience.

As he prepares his Dust Release he tells to himself:

"Heh, *smirk* the world awaits a splendid new Generation"

And begins to fires off the Dust Release which causes a massive Explosion in which he gets caught and dies.

Last Panel we see Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi who even from Miles away feel a Impact and note that something feels amiss.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 24, 2011)

This is the perfect time for Tobi to capture Killer Bee and Naruto. Atleast Naruto has a plot excuse how he can survive the Bijuu extraction and somehow ending 100times stronger without Kyuubi after that similar to how Gaara became stronger after Shukaku was removed.


----------



## Chroz (Oct 24, 2011)

I predict;

Bijūdama from Naruto trying to destroy that meteor.

Madara commenting on how he's the nine tails Jinchūriki 
- Flashbacks from Hashirama fight- or a flashback with the nine tails only whereas we get a dialogue between Madara and the beast.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 24, 2011)

Naruto will make peace with the Kyuubi by using the "fight Uchiha Madara" plot. After that Naruto will go Full Kyuubi Mode and fire a BijuuDama


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> *Naruto will make peace with the Kyuubi by using the "fight Uchiha Madara" plot*. After that Naruto will go Full Kyuubi Mode and fire a BijuuDama



i believe that part...i already think kyubi is pissed off with madara more than anybody else...he can chose naruto to teach madara a lesson...
then ultimately madara will prevail over kyubi and tobi will capture it..


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto will make peace with the Kyuubi by using the "fight Uchiha Madara" plot. After that Naruto will go Full Kyuubi Mode and fire a BijuuDama



I wonder if Kage Bunshins can contact Kyubi in Naruto's soul 

Still predicting that Onoki sacrifices himself to destroy the meteor and to give the alliance a chance to fight Madara.


----------



## Face (Oct 24, 2011)

I really do hope that the Kyuubi will help Naruto defeat Madara.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 24, 2011)

When someone destroys that asteroid...Madara can just pull another 
There is a lot of space junk orbiting earth


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 24, 2011)

gershvin said:


> When someone destroys that asteroid...Madara can just pull another
> There is a lot of space junk orbiting earth



I'd imagine that meteor jutsu / bansho tenin / whatever it is takes a shitload of chakra to use... Not really spammamble. And don't give me that "Edos have unlimited chakra" -bullshit.


----------



## GrieverSoul (Oct 24, 2011)

In the event the meteor isnt genjutsu, Oonoki will die reducing it to dust. This has been said around here and I agree. But this raises a few questions, if one meteor is destroyed and no Oonoki to destroy another, what stops Madara from summoning another.  Thats the problem with these OP justus... Im hoping its just a Genjutsu honestly...

My predictions:
-Naruto grows longer hair and goes Sayan mode level 3!
-Gaara and Bee discover fusion and become GaaraBee a ultimate warrior that summons an Ox/Octopus made of gold dust. It has yellow looks and glows. While fightingk, it sings Eminem rhymes.
-Tenten discovers her period and Hinata says she has nothing to be ashamed of. She is now a woman.

^^^^If you thought that is ridiculous, I wish I could dig some old posts regarding Tobi getting the Rinnengan when the all hype was just about EMS.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 24, 2011)

Next chapter will be a good way for Onoki to die!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 24, 2011)

Sareth said:


> Any chance that we'll get spoilers today?



yep.

just arrived : 



> 流星は、イタチのジャンプの空をクラッシュしようとしていました。V4でSusano'o。戸塚は、隕石の中心に置きます。"あなたがすることになっている誰が知っている？"
> 
> 部品砂、我愛羅が下がり停止します。



Not sure If they are fake or real.


----------



## Mang-Kun (Oct 24, 2011)

It mentioned something about Itachi's jump and clash with something. Oh and version 4 Susano'o(?) , anything else, no idea lol XD.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 24, 2011)

Itachi uses Totsuka on the meteor 

It's a fake.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 24, 2011)

spoiler on Monday? Fake of course...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 24, 2011)

Google translate doesn't make much sense but what I made of it is ; 

Itachi jumps towards the meteor with V4 Susano'o and drills through the meteor with Sword of Totsuka TTGL style 
And Gaara blocks the falling pieces with his sand. 
This chapter emphasizes the importance of team work, once more


----------



## Talis (Oct 24, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Google translate doesn't make much sense but what I made of it is ;
> 
> Itachi jumps towards the meteor with V4 Susano'o and drills through the meteor with Sword of Totsuka TTGL style
> And Gaara blocks the falling pieces with his sand.
> This chapter emphasizes the importance of team work, once more



 V4 Susanoo.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 24, 2011)

I predict Gimmjowsensei wrote that himself


----------



## Agony (Oct 24, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> yep.
> 
> just arrived :
> 
> ...



holy shit,let's just hope that's real.lol.itachi activate v4 susanoo out of his ass and pull out some random jutsus again.i would love to see the king in action against madara right now.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 24, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Google translate doesn't make much sense but what I made of it is ;
> 
> *Itachi jumps towards the meteor with V4 Susano'o and drills through the meteor with Sword of Totsuka TTGL style*
> And Gaara blocks the falling pieces with his sand.
> This chapter emphasizes the importance of team work, once more



totsuka sword does seal *anything* it pierces, so this seems plausible


----------



## Godspeak X (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL i predict itachi saves them one way or the other..


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 24, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> LOL i predict itachi saves them one way or the other..



just let itachi's susanoo catch the meteor and throw it at kabuto's lair


----------



## Talis (Oct 24, 2011)

Onoki will inject Tsunadees Senjus DNA, he will pop out a needle out of nowhere and get some DNA's out of Madara. Then he will awaken the Rinnegan. 
He will steal Edo Madaras Rinnegan to get the Eternal Mangekyou Rinnegan.
After that his chakra raise up to 100% again and he will blow up the meteor.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 24, 2011)

It would be interesting if meteor crash becomes a blackout and we see real Naruto shocked by the info he?s received. Then Kyuubi is aware of the situation, consults Naruto about what?s going on and this settles for a future completed Kyuubi mode. Of course, the cliffhanger about Gaara?s situation will last for a couple of chapters while we see the reaction of all the fronts, including possibly Sasuke?s and Tobi?s. Then we?ll see a devastated area, with no rests or corpses, and a little sand starts to fall down. Gaara has managed to protect a little part of his battalion while Oonoki is almost dead after protecting the army as much as he could by erasing a good part of the meteor.
Bee will probably follow Naruto, but I?d rather see him facing Tobi.

What I want to know, does someone believes Mabui?s lightning teleportation can be done with people? Would be amazing to see Bee being a little overwhelmed by Tobi and then two bright lights cross the arena and Raikage plus Tsunade appear...


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2011)

that meteor won't strike...that would be too haxed...

onoki doing something is most possible..next come gaara's ultimate defense that naruto talked about(even can stop a f**king meteor  )...then itachi coming(very low)...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2011)

V4 Susano'o looks suspiciously like a Gunman.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 24, 2011)

Isn't V4 Susano'o the Tengu armor form? 
V1: ribcage
V2: skeletal structure
V3: outer layer
V4: Tengu armor


----------



## Agony (Oct 24, 2011)

most probably is gaara using all his chakra to save evryone from the meteor.


----------



## Talis (Oct 24, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> yep.
> 
> just arrived :
> 
> ...



Why isnt this already been added in the spoiler thread, V4 Susanoo makes a lot sense right. :ho


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 24, 2011)

Susanno is but a tiny speck compared to that meteor.

Some fanboy got his sizes wrong big time.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Oct 24, 2011)

How did we already get Kishi's doodles for this week's chapter colored?


... but seriously, Naruto will probably hit it with a Rasengan of the same size. You know, to mix things up?


----------



## vered (Oct 24, 2011)

Uchiha Ryken said:


> How did we already get Kishi's doodles for this week's chapter colored?
> 
> 
> ... but seriously, Naruto will probably hit it with a Rasengan of the same size. You know, to mix things up?



he cannot hit it with a rasengan.his clones at the battlefield are almost out of chakra.he used cho odama rasengan and FRS already by these clones.
to hit the meteor (assuming its real) back into space he'll need a rasengan the size of at least chibaku tensei if not bigger.


----------



## Mang-Kun (Oct 24, 2011)

vered said:


> he cannot hit it with a rasengan.his clones at the battlefield are almost out of chakra.he used cho odama rasengan and FRS already by these clones.
> to hit the meteor (assuming its real) back into space he'll need a rasengan the size of at least chibaku tensei if not bigger.



^True.

If anybody trying to stop that meteor, it may have been:

- Gaara
- Oonoki
- Itachi

And maybe, there is indeed Juubi inside it considering how big that thing were .


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 24, 2011)

After re-reading the chapters with Naruto's mom, I hope the next time Tobi meets Naruto, he gets fucked up. This !@#$%^&* killed the 3rds wife, murdered hundreds.

I hope Naruto rips his mask off, see's who it is and says "I don't even care" places his mouth on the nearest curb and stomps that fuckers head in.

And then does the same to Sasuke. It's that piece of !@#$%^&* mothers fault the entire thing happened. Fucking garbage Uchiha and their constant betrayal.

Way to go Mikoto. You got your clan wiped off the face of the earth, got one son who is homicidal nutjob, and Itachi had to detach himself from your Uchiha poison to grow up to be a boss. What a mother. Fucking horrible.

Atleast she got her head chopped off by Itachi.

Itachi was a real man. The only Uchiha to be proud of.


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> After re-reading the chapters with Naruto's mom, I hope the next time Tobi meets Naruto, he gets fucked up. This cunt killed the 3rds wife, murdered hundreds.
> 
> I hope Naruto rips his mask off, see's who it is and says "I don't even care" places his mouth on the nearest curb and stomps that fuckers head in.
> 
> ...


never thought of mikoto that way....


----------



## Olympian (Oct 24, 2011)

It`s kind of true, though. She made fail a failure.


----------



## Treant (Oct 24, 2011)

1? - Meteor jutsu is a SUSANO'O (FMS) jutsu;

2? - Itachi is heading for Kabuto;

3? - Totsuka no Tsurugi only seal "living" things; it didn't sealed Yamata no Orochi, until it hits Orochimaru;
it never sealed objects before, so, sorry, But Itachi is out of question.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2011)

Treant said:


> 1? - Meteor jutsu is a SUSANO'O (FMS) jutsu;
> 
> 2? - Itachi is heading for Kabuto;
> 
> ...



Orochimaru Kusanagi  sword was sealed along with him.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 24, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> After re-reading the chapters with Naruto's mom, I hope the next time Tobi meets Naruto, he gets fucked up. This !@#$%^&* killed the 3rds wife, murdered hundreds.
> 
> I hope Naruto rips his mask off, see's who it is and says "I don't even care" places his mouth on the nearest curb and stomps that fuckers head in.
> 
> ...



You hate Sasuke and Tobi? I never would have guessed.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 24, 2011)

Does 2ch and the Japanese fandom even use the term "V4 Susano'o"? Wasn't that something that we came up with? Though it is a pretty obvious way to classify Susano'o.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2011)

moon size rasengan coming up


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> moon size rasengan coming up



So, it's finally time.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't think it'll be any jutsu like Rasengan because that'd make it worse - like a shower of smaller rocks like the ones that killed Obito...

It'd have to be a jutsu that obliterates/stops the thing. Like Kakashi's Kamui, or Onoki's Dust Disintegration technique, or Gaara's sand shield. Maybe Onoki will make all the sand and meteor super light for Gaara to shield?


----------



## Si Style (Oct 24, 2011)

What if that meteor actually lands, killing Gaara, Oonoki and Temari - Now that's a fucking story.

Just imagine the impact that would have. No one dislikes Gaara, he's a well loved character - so if he died, that's a big deal right there. It also means the army's general is dead; morale obliterated. If Madara killed someone as important and strong as Gaara, the "Madara is disappointing" threads would end.

I think Gaara is brilliant, but I think his death would be so incredible. No one would see it coming and that idea has already dipped its foot to test the water at the beginning of part 2.

I think it would be a game changer and turn this story right on its head.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 24, 2011)

The meteor would only kill them if Kishi decided to make Tobi or Madara "reform" and resurrect those that died after the war is over.

Kishi does not have the guts to kill any good guy unless it is for the sake of developing a main character. Also among all good guys not even one teen died permanently. Kishi wont kill good kids.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 24, 2011)

Early spoiler days are actually pretty rare.  There just happen to be two of them rather close together in September.

Wednesday, like always, depending on your timezone.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 24, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> The meteor would only kill them if Kishi decided to make Tobi or Madara "reform" and resurrect those that died after the war is over.
> 
> Kishi does not have the guts to kill any good guy unless it is for the sake of developing a main character. Also among all good guys not even one teen died permanently. Kishi wont kill good kids.



Mostly, I think you're probably right.
It is wishful thinking on my part - but a few things to consider...

- Kishi has given us some incredible unexpected moments, the most prominent in my mind right now being Pein destroying Konoha. No one saw that coming and that shit left a mark.

- There's a theory that Naruto is going to link Rikudo mode with Sage mode to create one ascension; look at Naruto's eyes when Nagato pissed him off, that's already been hinted at. To this point, Naruto has not experienced the will to kill someone as much as he did Nagato.
Now, what do you think would happen to Naruto when he confronts the man who killed the only other person in the world who knew his pain?
How else are they going to stand up to Madara? Sage mode probably holds some link to controlling the Bijuu bomb too.

Point is, someone from the alliance has to die, someone significant. Isn't it convenient that a meteor is about to hit the battlefield with the marginally least significant characters? 
You can't kill Hinata, Neji and Kiba; you can't kill Gai, Lee, Kakashi and Sai; You can't kill Sakura and you can't kill the Kage HQ and you can't kill Mizukage's unit (It doesn't mean enough)


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 24, 2011)

- Onoki uses jinton on the meteor

- Jinton destroys a huge chunck of the meteor thus limiting the amount of casualties (Gaara uses his sand to protect those he can from the huge debris)

- Onoki tells Gaara something about youth, experience and hard choices then dies from sever chakra exhaustion

- Edo Madara and Kabuto talk about the Rinnegan

- Scene goes to Alliance HQ where Tsunade and Raikage A are being briefed about the ongoing Madara/Tobi situation

- Then the chapter ends with Naruto and Killer Bee in front of Tobi and his 6 Paths of Pain


----------



## j0hnni_ (Oct 24, 2011)

1. tsuchikage sacrifices himself or 2. THAT Jutsu


----------



## Talis (Oct 24, 2011)

Like som1 said before.
I can see Itachi entering in Kabutos room, and Kabuto immediately summons the most Edos next to him including Madara which will cancel his jutsu.
If this happens i can see the whole alliance heading to Tobis V2 pains.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 24, 2011)

Naruto is going to pop all his Kagebunshin clones (To get his chakra back), then he's gong to make a huge BijuDama and take out the meteor.

Which of course will leave him chakra exhausted just in time for Tobi to show up and give Bee a little one-two and capture him.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Oct 24, 2011)

I predict tobi is shisui or danzou


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 24, 2011)

Jinton + big rasengan + sand wall


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 24, 2011)

Itatchi and Sasuke simultaniously summon each other creating a rift in space time that destroys the entire Narutoverse.


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 24, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> I predict tobi is shisui or danzou



Danzou would not work, Tobi was there when he died.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 24, 2011)

Chills Here said:


> Danzou would not work, Tobi was there when he died.



Zetsu clones, man. Zetsu clones.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 24, 2011)

i predict a game of ''ninja soccer or ''ninja basketball''. madara just wants to play. the nets are kabuto's hideout and HQ or sakura, using the giant meteor whoever scores first wins.


----------



## Addy (Oct 24, 2011)

if it's another rasengan that solves the problem than i am not really surprised 


i don't care if naruto has kyuubi level chakra. you don't destroy meteors this big, this close to earth. too stupid


----------



## Mang-Kun (Oct 24, 2011)

^Yup, takL and calimike posted it.



calimike said:


> Naruto 561 preview from WSJ #47





takL said:


> this is still hearsay and nothing exciting
> but the preview says
> "The unfolding Madaras power!! What on earth will (become of)Naruto and co?.!?"


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2011)

inb4 Naruto uses his kyuubi chakra arms to grab the giant rock and turn it into the Rasengan.


----------



## lathia (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Mang-Kun. 

Damn preview is so vague . 

I predict Onoki tries to do something alone. Then the power of "teamwork" plays a role!


----------



## Doge (Oct 24, 2011)

lathia said:


> Thanks Mang-Kun.
> 
> Damn preview is so vague .
> 
> I predict Onoki tries to do something alone. Then the power of "teamwork" plays a role!



Wait wasn't he so tired that he couldn't even use a normal jinton?  And now is stamina is even lower from those dotons?

I think Tobi will come into play.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 24, 2011)

lol @ some people thinking another Rasengan isn't atleast 70% possible.

Come on. That's like being in a relationship with a white North American woman and expecting her to be faithful. 

Just plain stupid.

Rasengan is ALWAYS a possibility.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2011)

No more Rasengans.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm...I'm banking on the idea that Onoki will sacrifice himself to avoid this.

I may take a two or three week break from manga after this /livejournal.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 24, 2011)

Even if someone destroys it, they'd have to completly vaporise it, the aftermath of rocks would still be enough to kill anyone


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't believe nobody has said this. Naruto is still in Sage Mode:

Chou Oodama Rasen Shuriken.

Make it happen Kishi


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 24, 2011)

I think Tobi will destroy it, Maybe the real Naruto will arrive, and Tobi (to avoid Naruto dying) will have to save him


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2011)

i think that tobi will arrive, get hit by the rock and die tobito theory


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 25, 2011)

Madara stands there and holds meteor with one hand for 1 page.
Zetsu goes "wtf" for 1 page.
Tobi goes "wtf" for 1 page.
Alliance goes "wtf" for 1 page.
Kabuto goes "wtf" for 13 pages.



President Goobang said:


> Hmm...I'm banking on the idea that Onoki will sacrifice himself to avoid this.
> 
> I may take a two or three week break from manga after this /livejournal.



People really have it in for Oonoki around here. I want someone to die but at this point I want it to be someone more significant. 

Good to know.


----------



## auem (Oct 25, 2011)

i wonder how madara would save himself from that meteor..with that size rock area covered should be quite large...


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 25, 2011)

Gai shows up and Afternoon tigers the meteor into space.


----------



## Agony (Oct 25, 2011)

can anyone show how big is the meteor?


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

If Uchiha Madara is proven to be Nagato's father, consider me NF's #1 Uchiha fan.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 25, 2011)

It's the moon, people! Nobody's gonna destroy it (until Madara releases Juubi, that is).


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

It's obviously not the moon. There is no way a rock of that size could be seen from space, it's clearly not big enough.

This is common sense here, GAWL.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's obviously not the moon. There is no way a rock of that size could be seen from space, it's clearly not big enough.
> 
> This is common sense here, GAWL.



Common sense in Naruto, much less on NF?

And why do you want Kishi to humanize Madara?


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Oct 25, 2011)

I suspect Naruto would have to transform into the kyuubin to handle something that big or summon the three giant toads to combat that falling mountain.............


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

If the real Naruto were present, I would almost expect him to complete the Bijuudama just so he could effectively counter Madara's attack.


----------



## Thor (Oct 25, 2011)

Bijuudama meteorite buster.


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe Naruto will get the Rinnegan for a brief time to destroy this rock...or maybe some of the allied shinobi forces are going to get killed.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 25, 2011)

my prediction

naruto: but but how did he do it
onoki: its his eyes. At that level he can create any thing he imagines
temari: its coming closer!!!!


onoki tries using dust release but it fails due to lack of chakara
naruto tries using giant rasagon but fails due to lack of chakara
gaara tries using the whole desert to block it

naruto and onoki: DAMN IT WONT WORK
gaara says nervous: Not enought time

meteor is inches away from them

Temari: AHHHHH
the whole division is scared and closes there eyes

tsunade comes in and catches it

Everyone opens there eyes: WHAT!
Naruto: granny tsunade!!!
Tsunade: looks like you needed me
Onoki: thanks
Gaara: I am grateful to you
Tsunade stares at madara and throws the rock
Madara: IMPOSSIBLE!!!
Kabuto in Muu mind: What it cant be damn that hokage.

Meteor comes flying to them
Madara easily dodges it by using gravity to fly
Kabuto in muu mind: NOT ENOUGH TIME THIS BODY RAN OUT OF CHAKARA!!!!!

Muu body gets crushed.

Tsunade: LET ME HANDLE MADARA
Madara: hmm a senju
Tsunade: ill finish what my grandfarther could not!!!!!

End


----------



## Summers (Oct 25, 2011)

If it was the moon, and its not, that would seriously put a hole in Tobi's plan.


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsunade fighting God-Madara?


----------



## Penance (Oct 25, 2011)

I could see it... On second thought...


----------



## Bringer (Oct 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara fighting God-Tsunade?



FIXED!!!!!

Us Tsunade fans troll harder then the troll kage himself the second mizukage


----------



## Nimander (Oct 25, 2011)

The biggest threat from the meteor (assuming it isn't just a mondo genjutsu from Madara, which I'm not ruling out) isn't so much its size as its mass.  So my theory on how the army will deal with it is as follows:

-Oonoki asks Gaara to lift him into the path of the meteor with his sand, since he no longer has enough chakra to fly
-He uses the last of his chakra to pull off one last "Weight Reduction" jutsu, to make the meteor light, probably dying in the process since the meteor is so big (this should satisfy all the "No named characters have died" crybabies)
-With all the weight taken away, the army, which I remind everyone is the Long Range Division, uses their various jutsus to blast the meteor away.  Between all the Suiton and Fuuton users, and Naruto's FRS/Rasengans, this should be easy to do

The only hole in my theory is whether or not Muu and Madara would stay still throughout all this, which I doubt would happen.  But I still think the sequence of events I laid out have a good chance of happening.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 25, 2011)

Are we about to see Itachi's last stand?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 25, 2011)

Rasenmoon...DO IT, NARUTO!


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 25, 2011)

I predict that a summon will stop the meteor


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 25, 2011)

Wasn't Madara Itachi's teacher? It'd be cool to see a reunion.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 25, 2011)

It would be badass cool if Naruto used Minato's object teleportation technique to take that meteor somewhere else right about now.

That would be so bosslike.


----------



## Agony (Oct 25, 2011)

to be honest,what most probably will happen is gaara using all the sand he could gather and save everyone from the meteor and he gets out of chakra and faints.that's the highest possible chance of happening i guess.or maybe the bijuudama.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get some more info on Uchiha Madara and Tobi's real identity.


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Wasn't Madara Itachi's teacher? It'd be cool to see a reunion.



itachi: so we meet again 
madara: indeed ......... 

madara and itachi: wait, who are you?


----------



## Ferno (Oct 25, 2011)

adee said:


> It would be badass cool if Naruto used Minato's object teleportation technique to take that meteor somewhere else right about now.
> 
> That would be so bosslike.



I doubt that since Minato's space-time barrier is just a variation of the flying thunder god tech (which needs special kunai).


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 25, 2011)

Smells fake, but w/e:

ナルト　?なんだってばよあれ?ガアラ　?あのでかさ砂では防ぎれない?
マダラ　?神の力をとめてみろ ムウ　うちはマダラ?これほどとはな
オオノキ　く！わしの塵遁でしか太刀打ちできん
しかしチャクラが?
忍び一同
お?おわった

ズズズズズ?

一同？！
マダラ　?！
隕石消える
仮面マダラが隕石を吸いとってる
仮面マダラ
?カブトのやつめ
勝手なことを

ナルト どういうことだってばよ？俺たちを助けたのか？！
オオノキ いやそうではないはずじゃぜ
マダラ
やはり来たか
俺をなぜ輪廻転生しない？
長門の小僧はどこにいる？

仮面
もうそれは無理だ
俺にとっておまえは用済みだ
俺が新たなうちはマダラだ

兄さん?今度は俺が兄さんの
目を頂こう

マダラ
やはり俺の力目当てか
やれるものならやってみろ
口寄せ！龍神
龍の顔した人間が現れる


----------



## Enzo (Oct 25, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Predictioooooon
> 
> The huge meteor is part of Rinnegan's powers, Onoki explains it. Onoki realizes that his time has come and uses all of his chakra for one final Jinton, which he uses to destroy the meteor and saves the alliance from certain annihilation. Onoki, now completely out of chakra, is on verge of death.. Madara suddenly appears behind him, Onoki tells the alliance that it's the new generation's time now and that they can defeat Madara if they work together. Madara impales Onoki and kicks his dead body away, Naruto and Gaara shed tears and are overwhelmed with rage.
> 
> Gaara uses his sand to boost Naruto and after a few attempts Naruto punches Madara straight into face using Frog Kata, Madara is blown away into a cliff. Gaara uses his sand to bind him, and looks like he's sealed... finally... Then..._"Shinra Tensei"_. The sand is completely blown away and Madara is surrounded by his Susano.



I go with this...but without the tears.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasuke Chidoris right through it saying your in my way. Konoha must die.


----------



## Dei (Oct 25, 2011)

Naruto will make a huge ass rasengan and destroy the meteor.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi: so we meet again
> madara: indeed .........
> 
> madara and itachi: wait, who are you?


You have the Ogure Ito style humor.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 25, 2011)

fake spoiler is fake.


----------



## Sollet (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm, what if the meteor isn't really a meteor but it's the Kyuubi?

As in *he's summoning the Kyuubi,* I mean it was part of his arsenal back in the day.

Yes I know it sounds "lol wut?" but think about it... the edo jinchuurikis still might have the tailed beasts in them even though they died from getting them extracted.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 25, 2011)

It's obviously a fake, we're not getting spoilers before tomorrow.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm still laughing reading the Google Trans of the fake Spoiler 

Who is the man with the Dragon face? Tobi takes his mask?


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Oct 25, 2011)

predict naruto victory over madara but how in hell did the first hokage defeat madara...............................when you only could wood element jutsu.............


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 25, 2011)

Perv_Shinobi said:


> predict naruto victory over madara but how in hell did the first hokage defeat madara...............................when you only could wood element jutsu.............



He had a lot more than mokuton. He had that huge scroll with him that must have done something and could control tailed beasts. Oh yea and Bringer of Darkness is probably a good mind-rape for anyone who was blind in the past.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 25, 2011)

We get a panel of Kabuto saying "Am..Amazing... To reach this level..."

Cut to Zetsu saying "What's that? Has he already captured the Jinchurriki's?"

Cut to Tobi thinking "Heh. Looks like he got excited. Good thing the Jinchurriki's are out of it's radius. Just what are you thinking.."

Cut to Naruto asking Bee what that huge thing is? Bee tells him he has no idea, but it's going to be bad if it hits. Naruto says he'll get all his clones to use all their chakra and hit it with an FRS barrage.

Cue Alliance members all shocked at the big meteor and trying various things (Gaara creates HUGE sand hands that get crushed, Onoki tries a Jinton but collapses from exhaustion etc.)

Cue everyone think it's hopeless.

Outta nowhere, hundreds of FRS impact the huge rock and the explosion is enormous. People get blown back from the sheer destructive force of that many FRS's.

Cue Kabuto thinking "Nice, Naruto. But after that, you should be deathly low on Chakra.. Makes you easier to capture. I wonder if you even managed to stop it.."

Cut to edoMadara saying "Impressive.."

Panel of meteor intact with a tiny fraction missing.

Back to edoMadara "...But not nearly enough"

-------------------

Nothing much really happens. Just some display of hopelessness of the Alliance. A tiny hint at a cog in Tobi's plans. Some inner dialogue RE: Madara.

Naruto is down and out. No more Kyuubi chakra, and very little of his own (Kyuubi has been eating it).

All his clones disappear right after the FRS impacts, followed by a scene showing Naruto's KyuubiMode disappearing and him collapsing.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Oct 25, 2011)

Lets leave out the genjutsu thing...................because using genjutsu against a man who supposedly master genjutsu due to his bloodline, may not work very well...........

Ok, he may have some sort sealing scroll with him (most like from his wife side of the family) but that doesn't mean it kicked butt. We are talking about sharingan then madara later developing rinnigan during battle. Plus a host of jutsu and experience that is unmatch but many clans.

I still believe the first hokage needed more fire power and thats being left out................................I believe.................

Well, kish will show us what that is through naruto in the up coming fights..............


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 25, 2011)

Perv_Shinobi said:


> Lets leave out the genjutsu thing...................because using genjutsu against a man who supposedly master genjutsu due to his bloodline, may not work very well...........
> 
> Ok, he may have some sort sealing scroll with him (most like from his wife side of the family) but that doesn't mean it kicked butt. We are talking about sharingan then madara later developing rinnigan during battle. Plus a host of jutsu and experience that is unmatch but many clans.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I think you?re not getting the right deal about the plot. Madara, the real Madara, survived Hashirama at the Valley of the End. He managed to awaken Rinnegan right before his ?natural? death, and possibly gave it to Nagato, as he met him during his childhood.  So no Rinnegan VS Hashirama.

And what?s all that "meteor is genjutsu" thing? It isn?t even reasonable to cast genjutsu from Susanoo and making handseals... never seen something like it, what does Madara want, kill them with a fright?


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 25, 2011)

Predic-fic

Oonoki, Gaara and Naruto's clone look up at the meteorite. "That thing is huge.." Oonoki says. "Kazekage, can you..?" but the look on Gaara's face says it all -- this meteorite is too big, too fast and too heavy to even attempt to catch, let alone destroy.

Naruto's clone has a determined look on his face. "Kage bunshin no jutsu!" - a new clone appears and immediately dissipates. "What's he doing?" A random ninja in the background wonders. A few miles up ahead, the real Naruto suddenly realizes what's going on. He turns in shock and sees the meteorite up in the air. "Uncle Bee!" He shouts, while pointing in the distance. "The real Madara, he has the Rinnegan.. they pulled that thing to the battlefield.."

Bee turns around. "Hot damn, that meteorite is huge.. whatever they think of, it's no use." Naruto starts sprinting back. They flash through the woods and discuss their tactics. Bee has a plan: "Naruto, no time to kid, you need to get into your Bijuu form, as will I. A double bijuu blast should do the trick.." he explains, forgetting to rhyme. Naruto looks unsure. "I'm not sure I can.. last I tried.." but Bee interrupts. "Last time you tried was the last time you failed."

As the meteor bursts through to the more denser air it slows down and catches fire. Naruto and Bee are below it. Bee is already in his 8-tails bijuu mode. Naruto closes his eyes in concentration.

He's inside his inner self.

"See, you're weak. You need me."
"You need me, Naruto. Set me free."
"I will tear that Madara up."
"I will obliterate that meteorite."
"Set.. me.. free.."

Naruto keeps concentrating. His Kyuubi-chakra mode is enabled once more. Trees around them start spouting new branches and greener leafs.

"Naruto, NOW!" Bee shouts, bijuu-ball ready. Naruto is still sitting down. Red rings form around his eyes. Kyuubi's chakra flowing around him. Bee lets his bijuu-ball rip. "Fuck.. just one will have to make a difference" he thinks to himself. As his bijuu ball flies towards the meteorite, Bee notices a flash to his right. Naruto, in Kyuubi and Sage Mode rushes to the bijuu ball and boosts himself off of it. "What the.." - Bee, in his human form again can't do anything but observe.

"It's basically the same chakra, " Naruto thinks as he stands on top of Bee's bijuu-ball. "If I can mix in Sage powered Wind chakra with uncle Bee's 8-tails chakra.."

He puts his hands down on the ball below him. Yellow rings of chakra start to form around it. The entire ball speeds up. It leaves a small vortex and a burst, a loud bang sounds.. they surpassed the speed of sound.

It hits the meteorite.

A huge flare of light obliterates the meteorite, the debris is completely turned to dust. The entire thing was obliterated to the atomic level.

Madara looks at all this unfold. "It seems Hashirama wasn't the last of his caliber." He looks down at all ninja's there. "Though none of these can compare.. what was that anyway.. Kabuto, was it?" - Kabuto, through Muu, seems annoyed. "That would be the 9-tails jinchuuriki and the 8-tails jinchuuriki working together.

"So this war IS about them. That means--"
"Yes, " Kabuto interrupts. "He needs the 10-tails' power to become hole again."
Kabuto continues. "Heh.. the Uchiha siblings of then and now aren't so different."

Madara looks off into the distance. "Izuna.."

Kabuto: "It's always the younger one causing trouble."

A shot of 'Tobi' is shown sitting on a treetop, overlooking a battlefield in the distance.

"Kabuto, you bastard."

End of chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 25, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Predic-fic
> 
> Oonoki, Gaara and Naruto's clone look up at the meteorite. "That thing is huge.." Oonoki says. "Kazekage, can you..?" but the look on Gaara's face says it all -- this meteorite is too big, too fast and too heavy to even attempt to catch, let alone destroy.
> 
> ...


 I like the bit about eight and nine working together. It's slightly believable. However I don't think they have enough time to run around in the woods chatting about it. Pretty good though.


----------



## N120 (Oct 25, 2011)

Naruto and Bee shoot their sp attacks at the comet.

comet breaks up, and oonoki alongside other rock users shield the army.

real naruto and bee send their attacks towards madara (whose responding to bunnaruto/gaara), naruto makes sure the attacks have 3 second gap between them to counter Rinnei tensei.

Madara responds to the threat posed by the new opponents, meanwhile Gaara and bunshin naruto use that distraction to attack madara once again.

army is safe and they turn their attention back to madara, he's attacked from all angles.

madara cant keep up with the barrage of attacks coming from all direction, in desperation he springs another suprise by unleashing his hidden byakugan, just complete haxx. he uses kaiten and with sarround vision he manages to get away with muu to a safer distance/

kabuto realises he needs to buy more time for reinforcement to arrive, and holds them back by summoning edo-neji from the future.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 25, 2011)

That meteor would surely kill Naruto. And aren't the jinchuuriki supposed to be kept alive for extraction...? Either Kabuto knows it's a clone (highly unlikely) or he's completely turned his back on Tobi.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 25, 2011)

Ferno said:


> That meteor would surely kill Naruto. And aren't the jinchuuriki supposed to be kept alive for extraction...? Either Kabuto knows it's a clone (highly unlikely) or he's completely turned his back on Tobi.



Remember that even if Kabuto thinks that the Naruto with Division 4 is the real one, it doesn't matter if he gets killed because with Edo Madara's Rinnegan he can be revived.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 25, 2011)

Of course he knows about clone Naruto.
He is there not to capture him. He wanted to test Madara`s power at first.


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Syntaxis said:


> Predic-fic
> 
> Oonoki, Gaara and Naruto's clone look up at the meteorite. "That thing is huge.." Oonoki says. "Kazekage, can you..?" but the look on Gaara's face says it all -- this meteorite is too big, too fast and too heavy to even attempt to catch, let alone destroy.
> 
> ...







I swear I fapped from start to finish.

Excellent work.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 25, 2011)

I predict:

The group taking care of that asteroid.

Tobi showing up and is like "oh man they already know the secret.. time to remove the mask.. f that idiot Kabuto ima wipe this place and kill him.." and Obito is revealed.

Random Naruto reader slowly taking his sunglasses off shocked.

YEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

Tobi = Obito would be a horrible move on the author's behalf.

Such fail, try again.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 25, 2011)

syns theories have a way of ending up true one way or the other, sometimes i wonder if kishimoto passes his script to him b4 publishing


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2011)

doppelganger said:


> From Google Translate
> 
> 
> This spoiler is suspicious.



:rofl :rofl Pacfic cod!? Google, you crack me up.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 25, 2011)

Where are the spoilers?  I want my moon theory confirmed, so that I can laugh at all of you.


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 25, 2011)

You know what? I wanna see a fucking dragon summon from Madara, that shit would just be so epic. Flying around on his dragon and killing shit


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 25, 2011)

everyone dies except Madara.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2011)

I predict that Madara will be awesome.
Also, meteor is genjutsu or everyone is basically fucked


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 25, 2011)

gaara's squad all get killed except gaara and naruto?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 25, 2011)

These are for me the solutions to counter the meteor:

-Oonoki sacrifices himself with one last Jinton (he might as well get a chapter cover for him given it's been a long time since we had one and also some flashback about his days as Muu's disciple)

-Gaara stops the meteor with his sand at the expense of all his chakra

-The original Naruto commands all of his clones to leave the other battlefields and makes them go to the desert so that all of them (KCM clones or not) assist Gaara's division in destroying/slowing down the meteor, at the end all of Naruto's clones are dispelled, the asteroid is stopped/destroyed and the real Kyuubi Jinchuuriki starts to feel the effects of using Tajuu Kage Bunshins while in KCM

Those are my predictions. Either way someone is gonna end up very tired and most probably unable to fight anymore.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2011)

Someone needs to die. Preferably Gaara. Since he's no longer relevant to the story. Oonoki as well.
Basically anyone in that squad.


----------



## auem (Oct 25, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Someone needs to die. Preferably Gaara. Since he's no longer relevant to the story. Oonoki as well.
> *Basically anyone in that squad.*



what about temari...?!...she need a shikamaru confession..


----------



## Rama (Oct 25, 2011)

Oonoki gonna blow up that rock and die.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 25, 2011)

The word reaches the HQ that _real_ Madara is revived through Edo Tensei. Hence, speculation begins at the HQ about Tobi's identity too.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 25, 2011)

Chapter 561 prediction :

Meteor turns out to be mega enhanced version of Basho Tenin, the alliance will try to stop it in vain until the real Naruto arrives with Bee. Naruto will try one last time the Bijuu dama and together with Bee they will blast the meteor back into space.
Madara then usess the powers of the other Paths and overpowers Naruto and co.
At the end of the chapter Tobi arrives with the Jinchuuriki 6 paths.
Chapter ends with a big cliffhanger again


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2011)

Onoki uses the chakra he has left to _Jinton_ the meteorite and save the Alliance. Sandaime Tsuchikage collapses soon after...


----------



## Treant (Oct 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru Kusanagi  sword was sealed along with him.


the sword didn't stayed behind? '-'


----------



## takL (Oct 25, 2011)

i remember reading a post that compared a chap (on the contradiction of the ultimate pike and the ultimate shield, i think) to a movie about dealing with a huge meteoric fall. 

maybe it goes like that.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 25, 2011)

My revised and now completely original prediction is this: Oonoki will use a special summon which allows him to summon oildrilling experts from all over the world, he'll give them a box containing 1 trillion exploding tags and send them on to the meteor. Once there the experts will use their chakra shovels to dig a tunnel into the meteor. They'll place the box at the bottom of the tunnel and leave the meteor before the box detonates. The 1 trillion exploding tags will reduce the meteor to fine sand which Gaara will use to encase Madara together with his Susanoo in sand and hurl him into the sun.


.....

Yeah I'm pretty bored right now


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

... I predict the following.

1.That Naruto is incapable of Fighting againt Madara due to using to much energy
2.That Itachi steps in to protect Naruto
3.That Tobi is really the 1st Sage of the Six Paths
4.That all of The Hokage's are killed off or close to it
5.That the rest of the supporting cast are unconcious
6.That everyone's survival weighs upon Itachi's Shoulder not Naruto's
7.That the Eight Tails is captured and that Naruto barely escapes capture

Thats what I'm predicting anyway...


----------



## MCHammerdad (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Does everyone not realize madara would have won years ago if it wasn't for Itachi? 



Itachi for MC!!!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 25, 2011)

I expect Onoki to do something amazing and stop that thing if not then Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

Treant said:


> the sword didn't stayed behind? '-'



No, it did not.


----------



## Treant (Oct 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, it did not.



Ok. so, where's it? '-'?

----

I want more Hashirama's intel. He killed Madara with FMS and the rinnegan, or only FMS and after that Madara awakened those eyes?


----------



## ISeeVoices (Oct 25, 2011)

MCHammerdad said:


> ^^ Does everyone not realize madara would have won years ago if it wasn't for Itachi?
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi for MC!!!



I don't know if you are beeing sarcastic or not  but what exactly did Itachi do... 

Anyway Onoky with no chakra makes a magic trick and with his dust release makes the meteorite  disappear.
or Naruto also without chakra makes Bijudama and blast it away making a Meteor shower.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 25, 2011)

ISeeVoices said:


> I don't know if you are beeing sarcastic or not  but what exactly did Itachi do...



Nothing. If good guy Itachi could had stopped any of this, he would have.


----------



## Nuzents (Oct 25, 2011)

prediction

--
Naruto *self thought - this is just like when Nagato used that technique
Naruto: Everyone aim your strongest long distance attack at the center
-Most ninjas try but the attempt is in vain
Naruto: damn we need more power, it only took out a portion

-Switches to Tobi
Tobi looks at the sky
Tobi: Damn him, he brought out Madara.  Perhaps I should take Kabuto out now that he doesn't have his trump card near him

-Lots of scenes with Ninjas getting aware of the situation

Chapter ends with Sasuke looking up and saying he wants to test a new attack.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 25, 2011)

It's a battlefield genjutsu...has to be.. a meteor that large would blow up half the planet. Not to mention if you get close to it would would get incinerated.


----------



## MCHammerdad (Oct 25, 2011)

ISeeVoices said:


> I don't know if you are beeing sarcastic or not  but what exactly did Itachi do...
> 
> Anyway Onoky with no chakra makes a magic trick and with his dust release makes the meteorite  disappear.
> or Naruto also without chakra makes Bijudama and blast it away making a Meteor shower.



I'm glad you asked. 


#1 Kept madara from attacking kohona since the Uchiha Massacre. 

#2 Saved the entire Alliance by saving Naruto and Bee's asses from Nagato. 

#3. Is going to stop Edo Tensei/ Edo Madara (watch and see) 

#4. Got rid of Orochimaru (from what we've seen, he was going to become a really big problem very quickly)


And his only mistake was not killing sasuke's panzy ass and taking his MS to make himself invincible with the EMS.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... I predict the following.
> 
> 1.That Naruto is incapable of Fighting againt Madara due to using to much energy
> 2.That Itachi steps in to protect Naruto
> ...



1- Yes
2- Yes, he is our savior after all 
3- No
4- No
5- possibility yes
6- Yes, As always he is our savior 
7- Yes


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 25, 2011)

I predict Lord Itachi will go psychopathic with King Sasuke and swipe the weaklings out of the battle field


----------



## Turrin (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to say:

Onoki creates a massive dust release blows the core of the meteor away causing it to shatter into a bunch of mini meteorites, which Gaara will block with the huge sand shield he used to protect Suna at the start of Part II. Naruto's KB will probably try to attack Madara during this time & get taken out by one of Madara's Jutsu. Onoki dies from the strain of pulling out the dust release & Gaara runs out of Stamina. The Real Naruto will be alert to what's happening & tell B they have to hurry, but than Tobi & the Edo Jin show up. Side text about the tides of war changing again & on to next chapter.

Maybe throw scenes of the Alliance HQ trying to figure out what's going on & I think that will pretty much be the chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> I predict Lord Itachi will go psychopathic with King Sasuke and swipe the weaklings out of the battle field


Failure Sasuke doesn't deserve to be breathing the same air as Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 25, 2011)

i wonder if that meteor will call everybody's attention.



depending of the size, it can be seen by itachi, sasuke and tobi.


----------



## MizMan (Oct 25, 2011)

Title: The End of the ninja world! The overwhelming power of Madara

Madara wipes our the entire alliance, captures Bee, destroys half of the earth, only few survive along with Naruto. The end of the chapter says '1 year's past since the incididence and not a single trace of them.' 

Chapter 562 title: The return! The alliance reforms once again.


----------



## WizzzeR (Oct 25, 2011)

Madara found out he can simply put USA vpn for Battlefield 3 and unlock it early to play in Konoha.
so everyone is on Hitaus, Madara is currently level 34 already and is burning his rinnegan on his dual 580GTX i7 rig.


----------



## YMICrazy (Oct 25, 2011)

MizMan said:


> Title: The End of the ninja world! The overwhelming power of Madara
> 
> Madara wipes our the entire alliance, captures Bee, destroys half of the earth, only few survive along with Naruto. The end of the chapter says '1 year's past since the incididence and not a single trace of them.'
> 
> Chapter 562 title: The return! The alliance reforms once again.



Kishi doesn't have the balls


----------



## Godspeak X (Oct 25, 2011)

I really think Oonoki will either uses his levitaion jutsu on the metetor or kill himself using a massive dust release jutsu to stop it.

Option B saves them


----------



## Doge (Oct 25, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> I really think Oonoki will either uses his levitaion jutsu on the metetor or kill himself using a massive dust release jutsu to stop it.
> 
> Option B saves them



Onoki was too tired out a few chapters ago to use a normal jinton.  And he's been using dotons ever since.

Anyways, Madara could always pull down another one.


----------



## WasteU (Oct 25, 2011)

Itachi's shows up, Looks at Madara and says.  I free'ed myself from edo.  Are you too weak to do the same?


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 25, 2011)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> Onoki was too tired out a few chapters ago to use a normal jinton.  And he's been using dotons ever since.
> 
> Anyways, Madara could always pull down another one.



You never have a soldier pill when you need it...


----------



## Thor (Oct 25, 2011)

Naruto uses "that jutsu". It's revealed to really be a Minato summon. A technique that summons Minato from the Death God's belly.
Minato fights Madara. Teleports the meteor into the sun with Madara.


----------



## Mister (Oct 25, 2011)

I think we might see someone suggesting the possible link between Tobi and Madara. 
Also hopefully the SM Naruto KB dies so we can possibly RSM Naruto.

But I mainly predict some Kimi hype.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 25, 2011)

my new prediction.

Tsunade shows up and deflects the meteor with her own knockers. Then she deflects it at muu and madara and maara escapes but muu body gets crushed. She punches madara so hard he stops breathing and she steps on him to dust until he cant regenerate. She then goes to gedo meza and tears it apart. She then rapes every single zetsu with shadow clones. And finally she uses a uzamaki sealing jutsu to seal tobi. 

Oh and tsunade punches the ground making a pebble fly where saske is and sasuke trips over it and falls on his neck killing him.

THE END!


sorry for spelling I only got 2 hours of sleep D:


----------



## Distance (Oct 25, 2011)

The whole planet and all its lifeforms get exterminated. The End.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> My revised and now completely original prediction is this: Oonoki will use a special summon which allows him to summon oildrilling experts from all over the world, he'll give them a box containing 1 trillion exploding tags and send them on to the meteor. Once there the experts will use their chakra shovels to dig a tunnel into the meteor. They'll place the box at the bottom of the tunnel and leave the meteor before the box detonates. The 1 trillion exploding tags will reduce the meteor to fine sand which Gaara will use to encase Madara together with his Susanoo in sand and hurl him into the sun.
> 
> 
> .....
> ...



Sounds like armegeddon


----------



## thelessergatsby (Oct 25, 2011)

Originally Posted by MizMan  
Title: The End of the ninja world! The overwhelming power of Madara

Madara wipes our the entire alliance, captures Bee, destroys half of the earth, only few survive along with Naruto. The end of the chapter says '1 year's past since the incididence and not a single trace of them.' 

Chapter 562 title: The return! The alliance reforms once again.



YMICrazy said:


> Kishi doesn't have the balls



mainly because that was the plot from Fairy tail over the last few weeks.


----------



## Trent (Oct 25, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> I really think Oonoki will either *use his levitation jutsu on the meteor or kill himself using a massive dust release jutsu to stop it*.
> 
> Option B saves them



Quite probably that,yeah. 

And, as he dies, everyone realises that there was no meteor at all and that Madara had just caught them in a mass genjutsu. 

Madara's next move is to summon an _actual _meteor this time around.


----------



## PhoenixDasma (Oct 25, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> my new prediction.
> 
> Tsunade shows up and deflects the meteor with her own knockers. Then she deflects it at muu and madara and maara escapes but muu body gets crushed. She punches madara so hard he stops breathing and she steps on him to dust until he cant regenerate. She then goes to gedo meza and tears it apart. She then rapes every single zetsu with shadow clones. And finally she uses a uzamaki sealing jutsu to seal tobi.
> 
> ...



THIS needs to happen! Its PERFECT! this way, Kishi will also get rid of the word "sexist" attached to his name!


----------



## Opuni (Oct 25, 2011)

am i the only one that thinks onoki will somehow use his jutsu to make the meteor as light as (**insert**), it is obvious, he will get a chakra boost from naruto( kinda like with chiyo's jutsu) then they will just kick it back @ madara


----------



## Mister (Oct 25, 2011)

Suffice to say, it seems logical to deduce that Onoki may alter the weight of the meteor.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 25, 2011)

Opuni said:


> am i the only one that thinks onoki will somehow use his jutsu to make the meteor as light as (**insert**), it is obvious, he will get a chakra boost from naruto( kinda like with chiyo's jutsu) then they will just kick it back @ madara



soo....ninja dodgeball


----------



## Opuni (Oct 25, 2011)

lol, madara doesn't look like the patient type, tobi is more like it, actually thinking about it now, tobi's carefree nature always gave him away( the real madara ddnt seem like a joker)


----------



## Mister (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully Madara and Kabuto reveal more about just how Madara for his Rinnegan. : )


----------



## Hitt (Oct 25, 2011)

The meteor was a massive genjutsu.

...yeup.  You know that's possible.


----------



## God of Turmoil (Oct 25, 2011)

Onoki will sacrifice his lifeforce to save everyone.


----------



## dymlos (Oct 25, 2011)

Kakashi will show up and warp that gigantic meteor to a different dimension.  While at the same time, Itachi will surprisingly show up behind Madara and suck him into the sword.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 25, 2011)

Onoki will do something or Naruto is gonna do an ass pull........


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Naruto is the Grand Master of "The Ass Pull"
Sasuke is the Bastard Child of Fan-wanking

Itachi is the real main character of this series

Quoted for Truth!!!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Onoki will do something or Naruto is gonna do an ass pull........



i don't see how a bigger rasengan at this point is an ass pull. seriously, i don't like it but the bigger/more hax/stupid looking it becomes, the less surprised i become. it's like how people jizzed their pants on the sight of planetary rasengan or naruto doing a one handed rasengan. it's the same shit repackaged in different colors. it's a smart move by kishi though. kishi just follows the generic formula of expanding, developing, and evolving which is either make the idea bigger, or more bigger, or more of the same idea like two cups as a present instead of one or a bigger cup. lazy but not time consuming for our dear kishi


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 25, 2011)

Gai will do a Dynamic entry to the meteorite


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 25, 2011)

I predict Kishi is going to throw us a curve ball.... Naruto charges at Madara, Madara uses his sharingan to subdue the 9 tails chakra. The giant meteor hovers there , and Madara uses naruto's chakra to project his Sharingan or rinnegan or what ever onto the meteor and cast genjutsu on the whole division.

Sort of like a weaker version of Tobi's plan. Madara/kabuto will use the division to head for the alliance HQ


----------



## Hitt (Oct 25, 2011)

TheIronMan said:


> Gai will do a Dynamic entry to the meteorite



And this is the face he'll have:


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 25, 2011)

naruto teaches everyone how to do a rasengan and says something like a "do or die! dattebayo!"

and then they all throw the rasengan at the rock and madara goes: NANI?!

don't worry i don't think kishi can reach that far into his colon


----------



## Virgofenix (Oct 25, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> naruto teaches everyone how to do a rasengan and says something like a "do or die! dattebayo!"
> 
> and then they all throw the rasengan at the rock and madara goes: NANI?!
> 
> don't worry i don't think kishi can reach that far into his colon



I'm gonna stop reading if that happens. Heck, I'd stop following manga altogether.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Heck it'll be no different from Son-Goku's Kamehameha from The Dragonball Manga And I don't remember a mass exodus from that Book once other characters starting spamming Son-Goku's Technique so don't expect it to happen with Naruto either.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2011)

Naruto will create a rasengan of the size of the meteor named *Meteor Rasengan* then destroy it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Kabuto stops Madara from going through with Meteor no jutsu and commands him to capture Naruto.

Clone gets attacked...goes poof...

Itachi vs Kabuto begins.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> Kabuto stops Madara from going through with Meteor no jutsu and commands him to capture Naruto.



That would be beyond pathetic.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

This isn't Yuyu Hakusho where the lead bad guy stops his Ultimate Attack because he had the shits'.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 25, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I predict Kishi is going to throw us a curve ball.... Naruto charges at Madara, Madara uses his sharingan to subdue the 9 tails chakra. The giant meteor hovers there , and Madara uses naruto's chakra to project his Sharingan or rinnegan or what ever onto the meteor and cast genjutsu on the whole division.
> 
> Sort of like a weaker version of Tobi's plan. Madara/kabuto will use the division to head for the alliance HQ



Now that's an interesting one, I don't see it happening but major props for Kishi if it does.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol. Still praying to GOD Narutoooooooooooooeeeeeeeeee catches it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please!

I beg of you lord!


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That would be beyond pathetic.



No epic! For Madara. No one had an answer and even the author knew it.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd be disappointed if this meteorite were to be stopped. My guess is that they will run from it somehow.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 25, 2011)

well, either a deux ex machina...probably a chracter from the future(as a homage to DBZ) 
or
the biggest asspull yet, Naruto develops his own time-space jutsu and uses it to escape with others...


----------



## Bringer (Oct 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> No epic! For Madara. No one had an answer and even the author knew it.



except tsunade coming and catching it like a boss.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if its possible that Naruto will have to go Bijuu Mode while he is in Sage Mode then finally preform the Bijuu Dama against the Meteor attack.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I wonder if its possible that Naruto will have to go Bijuu Mode while he is in Sage Mode then finally preform the Bijuu Dama against the Meteor attack.



Why yes. If Sasuke is going to get the rinnengan ...why hold back on revealing the power of the almighty Kyuubi-Sagemode combo? 

Its gonna happen tomorrow peeps. Naruto's power will go over 9000


----------



## Doge (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Its gonna happen tomorrow peeps. Naruto's power will go over 9000



........

blasphemy.  Goku frowns upon you


----------



## Velocity (Oct 25, 2011)

Onoki will sacrifice himself to slow the meteor's descent, I think. He'll buy Gaara and the others enough time to run but die in the collision itself.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 25, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> Onoki will sacrifice himself to slow the meteor's descent, I think. He'll buy Gaara and the others enough time to run but die in the collision itself.



Agreed. I came to a similar conclusion earlier, and I will be surprised if something along those lines doesn't happen.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> Onoki will sacrifice himself to slow the meteor's descent, I think. He'll buy Gaara and the others enough time to run but die in the collision itself.



That's a pretty good prediction, perhaps it'll be slowed down enough for Gaara to stop it or change it's trajectory enough that they won't be hit.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 25, 2011)

Almost everyone dies from the meteor but the Naruto story continues. We still see the same characters but now they are all in a strange world that is possibly purgatory.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 25, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Almost everyone dies from the meteor but the Naruto story continues. We still see the same characters but now they are all in a strange world that is possibly purgatory.


Reminds me of a certain TV show that ended last year...


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 25, 2011)

the meteor will probably be stopped by oonoki or something.  if not then by time for everyone to get away.

also that meteor would cause the extinction many, many things in the world, but IRL don't work here, still ridiculous though


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 25, 2011)

Meteor Lands.  Everyone Dies.  Madara says "And you thought you had plot on your side?" *chuckles* chapter then skips to a new title page where Sasuke is summoning the Juubi with his new rinnegan with the words SASUKE in big bold type below him as the new name of the manga.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 25, 2011)

cloudsymph said:


> the meteor will probably be stopped by oonoki or something.  if not then by time for everyone to get away.
> 
> also that meteor would cause the extinction many, many things in the world, but IRL don't work here, still ridiculous though


A meteor moving at THAT speed in real world won't cause any extinction whatsoever. Just a lot of destruction.


----------



## ui_gui (Oct 25, 2011)

cho odama rasengan should be enough as it can destroy mountains


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> except tsunade coming and catching it like a boss.



You want her to die that badly, huh?


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 25, 2011)

What would be the point of it being a Genjutsu? Honestly, that would feel underwhelming.

Best thing that can happen outside of it hitting (And it can't hit because the destruction would be monumental) would be it being broke apart and having huge pieces raining down all over the place. When I say huge, I mean huge.

Changes the very landscape, massive AoE, and shows off Madara's massive power.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> You want her to get awesome feats  that badly, huh?



Fixed

and hell yeah


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 25, 2011)

Meteor gets stopped by Cloud...ninja.


----------



## Black☆Star (Oct 25, 2011)

Naruto uses his godly speed to get reinforcements and brings Sakura at the scene, then she punches the Meteor back into space


----------



## N120 (Oct 25, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Naruto uses his godly speed to get reinforcements and brings Sakura at the scene, then she punches the Meteor back into space



no time, he rhino tosses her towards it, the collison sends both sakra and the rock hurtling towards the sun.


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 25, 2011)

Find me someone who understands this strange, freak-language!



> 我愛羅小隊はこれを終了するのですか？
> 物語は回避されます....
> 村の葉にサスケの旅行を！


----------



## Superstars (Oct 25, 2011)

That's probably fake.^


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 25, 2011)

Naruto will take Zabuza's sword and finish off Madara with an omnislash. Then just when all hope is lost, Jiraiya was able to summon the lifestream just before Pain killed him.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 25, 2011)

Could Mabui teleport the meteor?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 25, 2011)

I am sure we'll get some pretty awesome and sick spread panels this week. Either with multiple attempts to stop the meteor (perhaps one actually doing it) or with the asteroid impacting the battlefield.

Though I have feeling we'll be in a break after this chapter...


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 25, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> Find me someone who understands this strange, freak-language!



It says that Naruto summons his frogs and everyone gets in their mouths and the frogs then de-summon back to Frog land.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 25, 2011)

if tsunade does not catch it them im would feel so cheated. DAMN YOU KISHI GIVE TSUNADE FEATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 25, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> Find me someone who understands this strange, freak-language!
> 
> 
> > 我愛羅小隊はこれを終了するのですか？
> ...



Is this the end of Gaara's Platoon?
The story isn't shown. (is evaded).
Sasuke heads to Konoha!



m1cojakle said:


> It says that Naruto summons his frogs and everyone gets in their mouths and the frogs then de-summon back to Frog land.



No it doesn't....... It's still probably fake though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 25, 2011)

sasuke..sasuke? dont give me hope T_T


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sasuke..sasuke? dont give me hope T_T



It would be awesome if Sasuke was in the chapters.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

Not really


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sasuke..sasuke? dont give me hope T_T



i think the best would be a combination of Madara action,some tobi and a bit of Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont wanna get my hopes up of seeing sasuke anytime soon, i have already accepted that i will only see him again next year


----------



## Sadgoob (Oct 26, 2011)

The meteor annihilates the alliance. The Naruto clone is destroyed. The real Naruto compares this to the annihilation of Konoha.

Itachi finds Kabuto. Kabuto taunts him about how Madara just wiped out an entire army before clapping his hands and summons a special treat for Itachi. Edo Shisui and Edo Jiraiya. He got their DNA.
​


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sasuke..sasuke? dont give me hope T_T



It's probably fake, but you never know.  By the way your sig is incredibly epic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

but since they are talking about the uchiha monument, i would not be surprised if we see all uchihas this chapter 



Ghost14 said:


> It's probably fake, but you never know.  By the way your sig is incredibly epic.



xD


lmao ty


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 26, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> It says that Naruto summons his frogs and everyone gets in their mouths and the frogs then de-summon back to Frog land.



That would actually be a smart move on Kishi. We know de-summoning is a move the Frogs can do.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Could Mabui teleport the meteor?



Not in time. Probably not even with all the time in the world, given its size. It'd probably require massive amounts of chakra which she likely does not have. Although there's always whatever Chiyo did to finish using her technique by accessing Naruto's chakra. But again, no time. And she's nowhere near it.



BringerOfChaos said:


> if tsunade does not catch it them im would feel so cheated. DAMN YOU KISHI GIVE TSUNADE FEATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think it's realistic to expect this to happen. I'm sure she'll get new feats at some point, but the odds of her doing anything to the meteor at all are slim. Granted, the sensors should have warned her and A of Madara's arrival at the battlefield, and someone who could probably teleport them there is present (though her technique apparently requires prep and we don't know if it can be used on sentient beings), but... the people already actually there are the ones most likely to deal with it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> i think the best would be a combination of Madara action,some tobi and a bit of Sasuke.



I rather see more Edo Madara action, and a flood of Rinnegan/Rikudou information. The secrets of the Uchiha/Senju Clans, Rikudou and the Rinnegan is beginning to drive me insane.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 26, 2011)

No Sasuke. FFS No


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> I rather see more Edo Madara action, and a flood of Rinnegan/Rikudou information. The secrets of the Uchiha/Senju Clans, Rikudou and the Rinnegan is beginning to drive me insane.



u want kishi to give the secrets away already? not possible, it'll be revealed very slowly, prolly another 30-40 chapters till we see the story of the younger son/elder son in more detail, with hashirama/madara battle flashbacks possibly sooner than that.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> No Sasuke. FFS No



What's so wrong with Sasuke being in the chapter?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> u want kishi to give the secrets away already? not possible, it'll be revealed very slowly, prolly another 30-40 chapters till we see the story of the younger son/elder son in more detail, with hashirama/madara battle flashbacks possibly sooner than that.



Bro, I just want another freaking bone. Anything that relates to Kabuto and Orochimaru's experiments, that were conducted on Madara's Edo body, and any relevant information left by the Sage that can tell us how Madara gained the Rinnegan prior to his death.

That would satisfy me.


----------



## calimike (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto destroyed meteor with new jutsu "Kamehameha Rasengan" or "Kamehasengan"  I'm sure Akira Toriyama didn't like what Kishi's idea


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

doppelganger said:


> Really?



Don't get your hopes up about it happening.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi realizes what is going on and desummons meteor.

He and Madara proceed to fight over the order of operations because they both want to use the meteor of doom.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Tobi realizes what is going on and desummons meteor.
> 
> He and Madara proceed to fight over the order of operations because they both want to use the meteor of doom.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Oct 26, 2011)

Dragon ball & dragon ball z will live on forever


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

As Onoki prepares to sacrifice himself to destroy the meteor, Madara recognizes him (up close and personal), and suddenly we receive a much-needed flashback into prime Madara's life...

...Itachi sees the meteor, and reaches one horrifying conclusion.

News at 11.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 26, 2011)

We should see a little more Madara action after the rock gets destoryed and some more hintful information...Maybe even some Tobi appearence!!!


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Oct 26, 2011)

Really wanna know how Naruto and the rest plan on stopping that meteor, or if that thing's even real. 

Wonder if that Sasuke spoiler is real. It would be sort of a wierd time with Madara being in the spotlight , but I guess it just really depends on the content of the chapter. One extra Uchiha never hurt me .


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> Wonder if that Sasuke spoiler is real.



I'm 99% positive that it isn't real.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm 99% positive that it isn't real.



link to the spoiler


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Chapter ends with Kakashi Kamui-ing the meteor. 

Rampage complete.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> link to the spoiler



It's just a random post that someone made.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Chapter ends with Kakashi Kamui-ing the meteor.
> 
> Rampage complete.



Naruto should rip Kakashi's Sharingan out of his head and go to work.

No one would ever stop him.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 26, 2011)

Aahahahhahaahaha


----------



## BroKage (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi and Sasuke can go die in a fire, I want Madara action and Kabuto vs. Itachi. 

Everyone in the alliance should toss their ninjutsus at the meteor at once.

Or Gai goes 8 Gates.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Oct 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm 99% positive that it isn't real.



Pretty sure on it being fake too. Not seeing it happening. Too much going on to throw Sasuke in.


----------



## TheRipper (Oct 26, 2011)

Switching to Sasuke or Itachi would be so humorous right now.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

here is a spoiler(fake expected) posted in 2ch...enjoy for time being until T or ohana comes..

434 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/10/26(水) 14:06:06.53 ID:m4/5X1nN0
    続き

    ナルト「これならいけるってばよ！」
    ゴゴゴゴと大地がうなる。
    雷影「これは、ビーよりも大きなチャクラを感じる！九尾のチャクラか」
    綱手(頼むお前しかいない！ナルト……！)

    カカシ(これはナルトのチャクラか！？成長したな。俺も……)
    カカシは目をつむって精神を集中してる様子。
    八尾「これがぎりぎりだ。これ以上は待てないぞ」
    隕石はもうかなり近くまで迫ってきてる。
    ビー「信じてるぜナルト。よし！これが最強最大尾獣玉だイェァアアアア！！」
    ナルト「よっしゃああああ！行くってばよ！！」
    ナルトの尾獣玉は大玉螺旋丸くらいの大きさから一気に手のひらサイズになる。
    ナルト(圧縮して……形をとどめる。ヨシッ！)

    ビー「最大尾獣玉！」
    ナルト「螺旋尾獣丸！！！！」


    森から尾獣玉が二つ飛び出てくるのが見える。
    テマリ「ち、小さい！！大丈夫かアレで！」
    ガアラ「……」
    ムウ(カブト)(マダラ対尾獣、忍び界最強のぶつかり合いのはずが。失敗か……？)
    マダラ(なるほどな)
    八尾「あれはすごい圧縮だ！いける！！」

    ナルトの尾獣玉が隕石の中に突っ込んでいく。
    その後ビーの大きい尾獣玉が隕石と衝突。隕石にはヒビが入ったようだが壊れない。

    綱手(……まだだ！あの子の螺旋丸はこんなものじゃない！)

    ナルト「いっけぇええーーーーー！！！！」
    隕石の中に入ったナルトの尾獣玉がハリケーンのように膨張して隕石を内側から破壊した。

    テマリ「やったか！！？」
    ガアラ「いや、まだだ」
    ムウ(カブト)「やはり尾獣はマダラの前に屈するか」

    隕石は砕けつつも元の大きさの4分の1くらいのものが2つ大きな塊のまま落ちてくる。
    ほかの2分の1はちりじりに砕け散った。

    ナルト「これじゃあ、どっかに被害がでちまう！もう一発」

    隕石が落ちてくる先にはカカシたちがいる。
    もう一方はイタチとトビのところへ落ちてくる。
    カカシたちといるモブキャラが慌てふためく


    カカシ(神威！！！！)

    カカシたちの戦場に落ちてきた隕石は跡形もなく消える。
    残りのもう一方も同様に消えた。


    二つの神威！これはいったい……！！？

    オワリ


----------



## Deadway (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto "I go What if it should!"
Gogogogo and the earth groan.
Lightning Shadow "This is the chakra feels larger than B? Or nine-tailed chakra"
Tsunade (not you just ask! ... Naruto!)

Kakashi (Naruto Is this chakra? And grown. ... I also ...)
Scarecrow is how I have to concentrate the mind eyes closed.
Yao, "but this is tight. No more'll wait"
I came close to approaching asteroids are quite another.
Bee, "I believe Let Naruto. Good! Ieaaaaa tail beast's largest ball which is the strongest!"
Naruto "Ah Ah alrighty! What should I do!"
Naruto Ball beast's tail will stretch from about the size of a palm-sized spiral 大玉 round.
Naruto (keep the form and compresses .... Yoshitsu!)

Be "best ball 大尾 beast!"
Naruto Maru "spiral tail beast !!!!"


See the ball coming two protruding tail beast from the forest.
Temari "Blood smaller! You okay with Ares!"
Gaara '... "
Mu (Kabuto) (vs. Beast Spotted Tail, the clash should be the strongest Shinobi world. ... Or failure?)
Madara (The more such).
Yao, "there is a great compression! Go!"

We throw in the ball inside the beast's tail Naruto meteorites.
Large meteorite collided with the movie and then the ball tail beast. The meteorites seem to break cracked.

Tsunade (but still ...! Round spiral thing She's not this!)

Naruto "Eee ーーーーー only go !!!!"
Meteorites and destroyed from the inside like a hurricane swell ball went inside the beast's tail Naruto meteorites.

Temari "I did!?"
Gaara, "No, it still"
Mu (Kabuto) "I bow before the beast's tail also spotted"

Meteorites falling two are still large chunks of about a quarter of its original size while breaking.
The other half of the scatter shattered.

Naruto "Well, the damage is somewhere in Chimau! From another"

Before falling meteorites have their scarecrows.
The other is falling into place for kite and weasel.
Mobukyara that we have hit the panic button and Scarecrow


Scarecrow (Kamui !!!!)

Meteorites have fallen on the battlefield who vanish without a trace Kakashi.
Similarly, the other the rest disappeared.


Two Kamui! This is exactly ...? ! ?

End


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Fake spoiler content could be covered in 8 pages, and it sucks to boot.

Where is my Rikudou/Rinnegan info?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Deadway said:


> *Scarecrow (Kamui !!!!)
> 
> Meteorites have fallen on the battlefield who vanish without a trace Kakashi.
> Similarly, the other the rest disappeared.
> ...



I was right?  

I know it's fake.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont even...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chapter 561 - An old man's farewell

*The meteor is slowly making it's way towards the alliance*

Naruto: HUUUGE. how are we going to stop it i don't have enough chakra

Gaara: ! *blank stare*

*Scene Switches to Itachi running in a forest*

Itachi: "!" This feeling, it can't be. I have to hurry up and use "IT" 
*Itachi's eye change into an image that resembles the juubi*
*he moves through the forest at the speed of sound*

*Scene switches to Madara*

Zetsu" Boss, this is......"

Madara: "Kabuto, you BASTARD, you dare use him". Zetsu, how much longer until the spores will have control over him"

Zetsu: "Another 5 minutes Tobi"

Madara: "Good, let me know the second you have him" "Me and my pauns will continue the hunt"

*Madara uses the Rinnengen's ability to sense chakra"

Madara: "The 8 and 9 tails are 500 KM west" Move out

*Scene Switches to Onoki*

*Onoki gives gaara a speech about the sacrafices a hokage must make to preserve peace*

*Onoki removes his shirt and reveals a tongue like heart similiar to Deidara's*

Naruto "Old man tsukage....." *Naruto looks sad....*

Onoki: "Hey kid do me a favor" "Go into that frog mode of yours and throw me towards the meteor"

*Naruto goes into sage mode*

*Naruto picks up Onoki and flings him into the direction of the meteor"

Edo Madara: "..................""

*Onoki "heart begins expanding wide enough to encompass the entire meteorite"

Onoki: "Saba Kyubbi, Doton, Jinton, no jutsu (Heart expansion jinton super bomber)

*Onoki's sucks the meteor into his heart and waves goodbye*

*EXPLOSION*

*Onoki dies from the explosion but saves the alliance*

Edo Madara" To think that brat has grown so much, this accurse ninja world never seems to amaze me"

*Naruto begins powering up spouting a reddish black chakra from his body*

Naruto "You bastard you will pay for this"

*Naruto goes into KCM mode and instantly hits edo madara with a super rasengen*

*scene switches to Kabtuo*

Kabuto: "KUKUKU i see you're finally here Itachi Sama" "Let the show begin"

*chapter ends*



When i find the japanese text i'll post it. just wanted to give a quick summary


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> Chapter 561 - An old man's farewell
> 
> *The meteor is slowly making it's way towards the alliance*
> 
> ...



At least your fake spoiler was entertaining


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





jplaya2023 said:


> Chapter 561 - An old man's farewell
> 
> *The meteor is slowly making it's way towards the alliance*
> 
> ...







You lost me at, "Itachi eyes changes into Juubi's" + "Itachi moves at the speed of sound", but it was entertaining nevertheless.

Onoki's sacrificed himself in a manner that was both believable and honorable.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The page shows the same juubi eye(s) that madara sees when explaining his plan to the alliance. It looks like Itachi has more tricks up his sleeve


----------



## Mikon (Oct 26, 2011)

^+1

thank you for the good read.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2011)

You should go into fanfiction jplaya.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's what I can provide with 6 quarters of Japanese education combined with Jisho and Google Translate.

I'll post some now and keep working on it a bit longer.



auem said:


> Naruto「(something about being able to go) -'ttebayo (as in dattebayo, I assume)！」
> Gogogogo (the sound the earth makes)。
> (Raikage)「This chakra feels greater than Bee's！Is it the Nine-tails chakra?」
> Tsunade(Don't ask me (not positive on that one)！Naruto……！)
> ...


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

Why do someone people think Sakura and Tsunade have massive strength?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> The page shows the same juubi eye(s) that madara sees when explaining his plan to the alliance. It looks like Itachi has more tricks up his sleeve



You don't actually think I believe this is a real spoiler?


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chapter 561


The meteor is descending on the Alliance forces. Shit is getting torn up all over the place.

Naruto: Jesus Christ, we're gonna die.

Oonoki: ?!

Someone shows up on the horizon.
It's Itachi. He's carrying some kind of long object in his hands.
The meteor stalls.

Gaara: (_Something's wrong with it..._)

Meteor: Holy shit, is that Itachi? I thought he was dead. Fuck this, I'm outta here!

The meteor retreats back into space.
Kabuto is in tears. While he is distracted, Madara is impaled with the Totsuka and begins to crumble.

Madara: This power...even greater than my own...!

Itachi: Get in the Pokeball, bitch.

Madara: My plans have been ruined... Damn it all...

Madara is sealed. The Alliance forces are in shock.

Random Fodder: Who the hell is that?

Naruto: That's the real main character, dattebayo.

Muu (Kabuto): This is BULLSHIT.

Tobi arrives at the battlefield with the Jinchuuriki close behind.
Naruto has hyperventilated and passed out already. Gaara is crying, and Oonoki's back is giving him problems.

Tobi: What the fuck happened here? Is that-?!

Itachi: Long time no see, you piece of shit.

Tobi: (_This is bad... Who would have thought that that man would show up here?_)

Chapter ends with the two of them squaring off.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> Tobi: What the fuck happened here? Is that-?!
> 
> Itachi: Long time no see, you piece of shit.



I like the dialogue.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Chapter 561
> 
> 
> The meteor is descending on the Alliance forces. Shit is getting torn up all over the place.
> ...



Lmaorofl


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Chapter 561
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




  

Sounds like the making for an excellent comic - get to work.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sounds like the making for an excellent comic - get to work.



Damn it. I want to, too... But I've been having drawer's/artist's block for a long time now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Why do someone people think Sakura and Tsunade have massive strength?


Since they do? Its one of their defining traits? Tsunade could lift Gamabunta's sword and demolish buildings with just pure physical strength alone.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

I wanna see Kabuto in tears


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Oct 26, 2011)

All done translating. Sorry for the somewhat inconsistent quality. It's all I can provide with 6 quarters of Japanese education combined with Jisho and Google Translate.



auem said:


> Naruto「(something about being able to go) -'ttebayo (as in dattebayo, I assume)！」
> Gogogogo (the sound the earth makes)。
> (Raikage)「This chakra feels greater than Bee's！Is it the Nine-tails chakra?」
> Tsunade(Don't ask me (not positive on that one)！Naruto??！)
> ...


----------



## gaiver (Oct 26, 2011)

believable.. a bit lackluster tho


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool prediction, but Kakashi would die 1,000 times over for even attempting something like that.


----------



## calimike (Oct 26, 2011)

オハナー！ 
早く来てくれー！！ 

Ohana is coming here soon!

According to FB, MS will release chapter 561 at 4am or 5am PT just like last week.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

calimike said:


> オハナー！
> 早く来てくれー！！
> 
> Ohana is coming here soon!
> ...



That's wonderful news.

If Ohana is coming, I guess I'll stay up a bit longer; glad to hear. Hopefully, this week's chapter will match the excitement of last week's.


----------



## Sadgoob (Oct 26, 2011)

Pacific time at four? Four hours?


----------



## geminis (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuck Sephiroth and his planet buster Materia bullshit bring in Itachi-sama.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Oct 26, 2011)

That means at 1 or 2 Pm GMT , right ?
I'm bad when it comes about the world time zones .


----------



## Sareth (Oct 26, 2011)

If it's not the moon (which it is!), Bee and Naruto will bijuu blast it to pieces. Oonoki might help, but he's not nearly strong enough to take it out all by himself.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Chapter 561
> 
> 
> The meteor is descending on the Alliance forces. Shit is getting torn up all over the place.
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurushimi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm expecting some TNJ from Naruto and the Meteor "kills" himself(whatever that means)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi is doing it right. I approve.  

But seriously though..has anyone thought of the possibility of Tobi stopping the meteor?


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

Good to hear, thank you for that. Hopefully it does come on time. If that is true I can see the chapter before I have to sleep 

Predicting Gaara will use the most of his remaining chakra to do a massive sand shield, don't know who will break the rock though so that can become possible.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 26, 2011)

The Meteor bursts into pieces and the man standing in the middle of it around the broken pieces is Sasuke with his EMS on and he is levitating. Naruto yells out his name a couple of times, talking about friendship, Sasuke is to cool to talk back. Sasuke raises up his hand and motion it down and the broken pieces of the meteor falls down on everyone..

/Sasuke'd


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

but ohana didn't said that she is coming soon..


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 26, 2011)

I predict Naruto going up to stop the rock then Kabuto be all like "can't let you do that star fox" and he done make Madara wreck all up the bitch's face.


----------



## aifa (Oct 26, 2011)

Iruka will save them using his ultimate trump card, Gigantic Kunai as big as that meteorite..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Where is my chapter fellas ? Its wednesday already


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

As soon as Tobi and his 6 Jinchuuriki paths encounter Naruto and Bee its GG for them, they are bound to get captured this time and have their Bijuus extracted. Naruto will be saved thanks to PnJ but Bee's days are numbered.


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

I predict about a quarter of the chapter will be people all across the land noticing the meteorite. Then Naruto releases a few clones to gain back chakra+knowledge then powers up his Bijudama and so does Bee they destroy the rock.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto stops the meteor.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 26, 2011)

TenTen stops the meteor.

what? I can dream! XD


----------



## Aiku (Oct 26, 2011)

ITACHI STOPS THE METEOR.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Onoki will sacrifice himself to stop it or Naruto will finish the Bijudama and stop it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto canceling out Madara's attack with his Bijuudama would be pretty awesome, in fact, I rather see that than Onoki sacrifice himself.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 26, 2011)

Where the hell are the spoilers?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Gai with 8 gates will stop the meteor.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 26, 2011)

> Tさん買えた？
> 2件回ったけど売ってない。



bad news from ohana
she is asking T if he's got the magazine cause she wasn't able to find it?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 26, 2011)

Bruce Willis stop the meteor.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> bad news from ohana
> she is asking T if he's got the magazine cause she wasn't able to find it?



What the fuck?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Gai with 8 gates will stop the meteor.



Hell yeah!


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> bad news from ohana
> she is asking T if he's got the magazine cause she wasn't able to find it?



Well this might be actually good, T is usually much faster than ohana anyway.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 26, 2011)

Naniiii? Now we'll have to wait for the One Piece guy?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> bad news from ohana
> she is asking T if he's got the magazine cause she wasn't able to find it?


Not good.

T is where our hope lies.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Who will stop the Meteor?
According to T'ien-Kou Myth it was Zhang Xian with Bow and Arrows that stopped it.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Spoilers better leak soon


----------



## Sareth (Oct 26, 2011)

Way to go, Ohana.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara to break free of Kabuto's control


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 26, 2011)

The chapter will (most likely) be out later today, calm down guys.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO.  OK, this was too funny.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 26, 2011)

tell ohana she can get the manga early in tokyo international airport


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> bad news from ohana
> she is asking T if he's got the magazine cause she wasn't able to find it?



Since T hasn't posted Op spoiler yet, so i can only assume he doesn't have it either.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

Where`s my chapter? I need input for my newest OBD troll thread =)


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohana is not going to stop the meteor in time but that T guy might be able to do it.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 26, 2011)

Which means have to wait till actual chapter or wait till some random person post the spoiler.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

i don't know,but someone check the post no. 576 in 2ch naruto spoiler thread...
there is a toc bottom 5 list supposedly given by T,or is it someone just pretending to be T..?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Who will stop the Meteor?
> According to T'ien-Kou Myth it was Zhang Xian with Bow and Arrows that stopped it.



TENGU?  So u think it'll be Sasuke's bow and arrow?


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

T told last week that getting magazine early is going to be difficult in near future...never thought the day would come so early..


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 26, 2011)

the worst case scenario is that the store in which they sell the magazine early were tell from the Shueisha to not sell it untill thuesday


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> i don't know,but someone check the post no. 576 in 2ch naruto spoiler thread...
> there is a toc bottom 5 list supposedly given by T,or is it someone just pretending to be T..?



it's just a fake quote


----------



## lions song (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that just made my day


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke stops the meteor? Jesus Christ, I didn't expect that!! Madara is just a little puppet used by Kishi to hype up Sasuke


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> TENGU?  So u think it'll be Sasuke's bow and arrow?



The Tengu are derived from the T'ien-Kou and the latter in chinese legends is a creature resembling a Meteor and was stopped by Zhang Xian with his Bow and Arrows.

Considering how Kishi puts alot of Eastern Mythology into the Manga I'd say its possible.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 26, 2011)

naruto and sasuke will finally meet again in this chaptr


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol if sasuke randomly pops up and stops the meteor with his arrows ill face palm


----------



## lions song (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> The Tengu are derived from the T'ien-Kou and the latter in chinese legends is a creature resembling a Meteor and was stopped by Zhang Xian with his Bow and Arrows.
> 
> Considering how Kishi puts alot of Eastern Mythology into the Manga I'd say its possible.



i tough he only used japanese mythology,has he used chinese stuff before?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke stopping the meteor would be the lamest thing ever


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2011)

It would be awesome but really unlikely.
/not going to get my hopes up


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke stopping the meteorite would be so lame and even more random.

No, just no.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey i want everyone to die. But imma save everyone before i kill anyone


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Sasuke would be much more inclined in letting them get squashed. Besides I predict he will want to destroy the leaf village pretty soon anyway, why waste time.


----------



## Bakusaiga (Oct 26, 2011)

lions song said:


> i tough he only used japanese mythology,has he used chinese stuff before?



Rinnegan and the Paths of Pain are all taken from Buddhism.


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll laugh if that bird turned out to be Sasuke on the back of the Hawk summon. We probably won't see him for a little while though.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

System said:


> I'll laugh if that bird turned out to be Sasuke on the back of the Hawk summon. We probably won't see him for a little while though.



I would skip the manga for 1 week at least


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke may want to prevent them from being killed by someone else as he wants to kill them all himself LOL.

Anyway he did say, "Perhaps I should try this outside" after using some strange jutsu that made the whole Madara hideout to shake. Maybe he can use such jutsu on a bigger skale.

As random as it would be is either that or Oonoki though could the latter use a meteor destroying jinton when he hardly has any chakra left?

The Real Naruto and Bee arriving just in time with Naruto mastering the bijuudama in a few seconds would be just as weird as Sasuke appearing IMO. The meteor wont wait for them to arrive and they have Tobi getting close to them. Besides  even the Real Naruto should be low on chakra by now...

Most likely Madara will stop it or Kabuto will tell him to stop it for whatever reason...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

> ｏｈａｎａさんいる？
> さっき届いたみたい。
> 
> 発信元見れば分かるけどTさんです



This may be a good sign, or no?

Ohana posted, a line about Itachi.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke may want to prevent them from being killed by someone else as he wants to kill them all himself LOL.
> 
> Anyway he did say, "Perhaps I should try this outside" after using some strange jutsu that made the whole Madara hideout to shake. Maybe he can use such jutsu on a bigger skale.
> 
> ...





real Naruto has the real kyuubi, its gonna be a long ass time before he's low on chakra. Also, Naruto's clone couldn't do the bijuu dama because of chakra issues, real naruto wont have that problem, bijudama is not as far fetched as if Sasuke suddenly showed up and decided to save everybody


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohana posted, a line about Itachi.

*Edit*: Oh wait, it might not be Ohana.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 26, 2011)

itachi


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 26, 2011)

Itachi vs Kabuto


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Wasn't expecting him.

@Klue
goddamn stop changing your avatar :F


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

it might not be her.she needs to fix her title.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

that's seem fake ohana...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Eh I find it hard to believe it's Madara vs. Itachi.

Might be switching to Kabuto. I'm too lazy to double-check his name but I think it's there.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 26, 2011)

Itachi?? Is that real??

If so...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> real Naruto has the real kyuubi, its gonna be a long ass time before he's low on chakra. Also, Naruto's clone couldn't do the bijuu dama because of chakra issues, real naruto wont have that problem, bijudama is not as far fetched as if Sasuke suddenly showed up and decided to save everybody



The moment Naruto created clones, his chakra was split evenly among them. Not to mention how he was forcefully taken out of KCM after trying to create a clone, following Nagato's sealing.




JuubiSage said:


> Wasn't expecting him.
> 
> @Klue
> goddamn stop changing your avatar :F



Suck my hawt cock, I'm about to change it again.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Itachi found Kabuto.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

her code is not like the real ohana.but she is known to sometimes change it and than change it back.at the moment its fake though.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Itachi found Kabuto.



It's from fake Ohana.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

don't jump the gun...tripcode is different..


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope the spoiler is real!


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> The moment Naruto created clones, his chakra was split evenly among them. Not to mention how he was forcefully taken out of KCM after trying to create a clone, following Nagato's sealing.



so? Kyuubi's chakra is practically infinite, Naruto's clones were able to fight kage level opponents for quite a while...and they were just clones


your all in for a rude awakening if you think naruto is gonna fight a little bit and then run out of chakra like his clone did after fighting 2 kage level oppoenents


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 26, 2011)

Well fuck


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> her code is not like the real ohana.but she is known to sometimes change it and than change it back.at the moment its fake though.



Yeah lets not go head over heels here.



> It's from fake Ohana.



Which was established only moments later.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Suck my hawt cock, I'm about to change it again.



You irritate me to no end


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> so? Kyuubi's chakra is practically infinite, Naruto's clones were able to fight kage level opponents for quite a while...and they were just clones
> 
> 
> your all in for a rude awakening if you think naruto is gonna fight a little bit and then run out of chakra like his clone did after fighting 2 kage level oppoenents



The Kyuubi's chakra is split evenly amongst his clones, the original has the same amount of power at his disposal as his clones. There is no logic that suggest that "Naruto won't have that problem."

I don't know when he is going to run out of chakra, but your logic really doesn't prove that he won't.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Kyuubi's chakra is split evenly amongst his clones, the original has the same amount of power at his disposal as his clones. There is no logic that suggest that "Naruto won't have that problem."



the clones do not have a full kyuubi chakra pool like the original does    they only have a split of w/e kyuubi chakra naruto was using at the time.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 26, 2011)

Meh, it sounded too good to be true. It's probably just going to be Madara slaying more fodder nin and Gaara and Onoki crapping themselves. Maybe Sasuke shows up at the end or something.


----------



## Agony (Oct 26, 2011)

holy shit.the king is here again to stop everything.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> the clones do not have a full kyuubi chakra pool like the original does



Link

As you can see, both original and clone are pulling from the same pot. The Kyuubi's chakra is split evenly among the clones, and for each clone Naruto makes, Kyuubi's consumption of his chakra increases.

Naruto is literally shelving his chakra for the Kyuubi's. The rules of chakra sharing between original and shadow clone doesn't change.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 26, 2011)

That was fun while it lasted.....


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Link
> 
> As you can see, both original and clone are pulling from the same pot. The Kyuubi's chakra is split evenly among the clones, and for each clone Naruto makes, Kyuubi's consumption of his chakra increases.
> 
> Naruto is literally shelving his chakra for the Kyuubi's. The rules of chakra sharing between original and shadow clone doesn't change.



all that shows is kyuubi takes Naruto's chakra and thus puts him in danger of dying, there's nothing that indicates the kyuubi's chakra runs out.

Also, yeah the clones take from kyuubi's chakra pool but thats only at the moment they are made, after the kyuubi chakra in them runs out they are screwed because they don't have access to the kyuubi's chakra. Only the real naruto has that access and that's why his kyuubi chakra is much greater than any clone.

if anything he will drop out of Rikudo mode because of exhaustion, not because he ran out of chakra.


----------



## Illairen (Oct 26, 2011)

The king will stop madara`s giant rock. Told you so, disbelievers.


----------



## Helios (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh there are no spoilers yet.How come ?


----------



## 1nkorus (Oct 26, 2011)

> bad news from ohana
> she is asking T if he's got the magazine cause she wasn't able to find it?



T answer.



> 934 名前：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X [sage] 投稿日：2011/10/26(水) 18:18:14.90 発信元:218.46.108.181 [24/24]
> いやジャンプ買ってないよ？
> 届いた事を確認したけどね。
> 期待させて悪いね・・・・仕事が忙しくていけません。
> ...


It's bad.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> T answer.
> 
> 
> It's bad.



whats his answer? He can't find any either?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> all that shows is kyuubi takes Naruto's chakra and thus puts him in danger of dying, there's nothing that indicates the kyuubi's chakra runs out.



Maybe you should read?


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Hachibi said:
			
		

> But the Nine-Tails isn't the type to sit down and talk things out. And there's a limit to the chakra you manage to pull away from him.



Link






son_michael said:


> Also, yeah the clones take from kyuubi's chakra pool but thats only at the moment they are made, after the kyuubi chakra in them runs out they are screwed because they don't have access to the kyuubi's chakra. Only the real naruto has that access and that's why his kyuubi chakra is much greater than any clone.
> 
> if anything he will drop out of Rikudo mode because of exhaustion, not because he ran out of chakra.



It doesn't matter if it's the Kyuubi's chakra we're talking about or Naruto's, chakra is split evenly between the original and how ever many clones are running around.

If the clones use up all of their available Kyuubi chakra then Naruto won't have any left to keep KCM going. He'll have to wait for it to recover.

Just like his normal chakra.


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn man, T doesn't have the WSJ. I guess we could get a chapter release with no spoiler. Still hoping we get a spoiler.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 26, 2011)

I?ve been thinking, sometime during this war Naruto will run out of chakra and performing great jutsus will be impossible for him. As we have recently seen, shinobi can make a web of power and create big techniques with collaboration. So... what about an spirit bomb from Naruto and Gaara?s battalion so the meteor can be erased?


----------



## sagroth (Oct 26, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> T answer.
> 
> 
> It's bad.



FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

System said:


> Damn man, T doesn't have the WSJ. I guess we could get a chapter release with no spoiler. Still hoping we get a spoiler.



 Much better then no chapter.
Well this will make the chapter actually more exciting, i never can resist ignoring the spoilers.


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

Fido has posted some spoilers in the spoiler thread. Gonna try google translate it.
Edit: I couldnt get a lot out of it  but Shi, Itachi, Sasuke, 10 tailed are mentioned and it says something about Naruto changes his body or something.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

What is this about 10 tails? Google Translate makes no sense.


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 26, 2011)

Spoiler says



> After this period of the next issue to be suspended two weeks


WHAT.

Also, sasuke and Itachi meet.


----------



## Jad (Oct 26, 2011)

Holy crap...........I could be right about that Meteor being a summon or the juubi. Either I read that translation wrong or my prediction as right /fingers crossed.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 26, 2011)

It is probably fake after all like to 99,9 % when T and Ohana aren't bringing up the spoilers


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

2 weeks without the series? Damn man this must be the big cliff hanger week or something. Hopefully we get a double chapter in 2 weeks.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

Google translator says something about giant moon, god and sasuke and itachi. But don`t really know what it wants to tell me exactly ^^ O_o


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't trust any source other than Ohana or T. I remember last week likenaruto.com had a spoiler that was said to be confirmed, but was fake as well.


----------



## Jad (Oct 26, 2011)

System said:


> 2 weeks without the series? Damn man this must be the big cliff hanger week or something. Hopefully we get a double chapter in 2 weeks.



Kishimoto has never released a double chapter in his whole life from my knowledge. I knew he was going to stop either this week or last week, I had a gut feeling. He always takes a break after 6 chapters or so...


----------



## Kishido (Oct 26, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I don't trust any source other than Ohana or T. I remember last week likenaruto.com had a spoiler that was said to be confirmed, but was fake as well.



People will still believe that shit


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> What is this about 10 tails? Google Translate makes no sense.



Imagine if Juubis body really comes out of that rock/moon lol.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

Gaaaaah im going to sleep. Suspense is killing me


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke and Itachi in same chapter?

I'm not falling for that


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like fake.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

Jad said:


> Kishimoto has never released a double chapter in his whole life from my knowledge. I knew he was going to stop either this week or last week, I had a gut feeling. He always takes a break after 6 chapters or so...



Thanks for the info. 

At least we know if there is a cliffhanger it should be big happenings with recent developments.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

Its fake because one part that says Naruto, is in english.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Agony said:


> the stone is madara's jutsu 'izanami.' it is rinnegan's final and strongest ability.
> rikudou sennin once used this to fight against juubi.
> cover is madara.very awesome..
> madara made a chibaku tensei.way bigger then nagato's.
> ...



Now that I think of it... at least plausible.


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 26, 2011)

> cover is madara.very awesome..
> 
> madara made a chibaku tensei.way bigger then nagato's.
> 
> ...



soooo fake.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2011)

Way too awesome to be true.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

It is too good to be true.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

fake spoiler is fake.

Izanami ? Itachi meeting Sasuke ?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

A giant meteorite pulled from space is the Rinnegan's final ability, Izanami? 

Had me going for a second there.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

The spoilers seem realistic, but i still don't trust them until we get confirmation by Ohana or T. Plus they seem way too good to be true. Madara, Itachi, and Sasuke in one chapter? Yea right.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

T has the magazine:



			
				T said:
			
		

> いいお知らせだ！！
> 後輩が俺の分も買ってくれた！！
> まだ店やってたらしい！やっと読める！！
> 早く見積おわらそーっと・・・



We're getting spoilers after all!!


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

hmmm izanami, sounds interesting...

and itachi meeting sasuke looks like its gonna be badass


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

The biggest catch there is the fact that it has a cover.

When have we last had a chapter cover? Seems suspicious.

Also, Izanami is a rock?  After all those years of speculating it was some awesome reality-bending feat, it's a giant rock summon?


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

T got the magazine.soon we'll get the spoilers.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> T has the magazine:
> 
> いいお知らせだ!!
> 後輩が俺の分も買ってくれた!!
> ...





We should get confirmation soon.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 26, 2011)

YAY! :WOW        .


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> T has the magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting spoilers after all!!



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> T has the magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting spoilers after all!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The biggest catch there is the fact that it has a cover.
> 
> When have we last had a chapter cover? Seems suspicious.
> 
> Also, Izanami is a rock?  After all those years of speculating it was some awesome reality-bending feat, it's a giant rock summon?



lol, it's a fake spoiler.

Ignore it, at least for now.


----------



## Selva (Oct 26, 2011)

Is that a fake spoilers? Damn, and I actually liked it


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Seriously, "LikeNaruto" and whoever with the audacity to repost anything from there is just trolling. This is the infamous "tank spoilers" from long ago, only now, people can get away with it more easily and it's not as funny.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Yea, it's a fake. T will post real spoilers soon.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> T got the magazine.soon we'll get the spoilers.


----------



## DoubleX31 (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The biggest catch there is the fact that it has a cover.
> 
> When have we last had a chapter cover? Seems suspicious.
> 
> Also, Izanami is a rock?  After all those years of speculating it was some awesome reality-bending feat, it's a giant rock summon?



Well Izanami killed a 1000 people every day whereas Izanagi created 1500 people every day.

Izanami is basically death.  Izanagi is basically life/creation.

The fact that Izanagi gives one the ability to "reincarnate", it would make sense that Izanami is some mass killing technique.  A giant asteroid would wipe out a few villages.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> Is that a fake spoilers? Damn, and I actually liked it



I hadn't checked the source at first either. People should know not to post spoilers from unconfirmed sources like that, by now.

Oh well, T will confirm things for us soon enough.


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay! Spoilers. 

T is the man.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

so izanami sounds like a enhanced version of a CT?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

please unleash kyuubi sage mode. And hopefully a change of outfit, I want to see a neo trenchcoat materialized from the shroud.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

slickcat said:


> please unleash kyuubi sage mode. And hopefully a change of outfit, I want to see a neo trenchcoat materialized from the shroud.



how great would that be


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Watch them pull this "Likenaruto" thing again next week.


----------



## andrea (Oct 26, 2011)

I was almost positive there would be some sort of ability called Izanami. Izanagi shares the same name as the Japanese deity , who created the world (Japan) along with his wife . He also created the gods Amaterasu (the sun god), Tsukuyomi (the moon god) and Susanoo. Just further proof that the Sharingan and the Rinnegan are deeply related, and perhaps that the former is a descendant of the latter.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

hails said:


> I was almost positive there would be some sort of ability called Izanami. Izanagi shares the same name as the Japanese deity , who created the world (Japan) along with his wife . He also created the gods Amaterasu (the sun god), Tsukuyomi (the moon god) and Susanoo. Just further proof that the Sharingan and the Rinnegan are deeply related, and perhaps that the former is a descendant of the latter.



The spoiler is most likely fake.

Izanami will most certainly find it's way within the pages of our manga soon enough, however.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

I know both of those spoilers are fake, but I'll just wait for T to post his summary before deleting them.

I did take the liberty of editing the sources though. Stop tryin' to plug your mess, Fido.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2011)

Most know that Izanami is very likely to happen. But the chapter was really fake.



Now for T to post the spoilers.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

DoubleX31 said:


> Well Izanami killed a 1000 people every day whereas Izanagi created 1500 people every day.
> 
> Izanami is basically death.  Izanagi is basically life/creation.
> 
> The fact that Izanagi gives one the ability to "reincarnate", it would make sense that Izanami is some mass killing technique.  A giant asteroid would wipe out a few villages.



I know the myth.

It doesn't change the fact that compared to Izanagi, a giant rock is damn boring and inconsistent. 

There must be more to it.


----------



## andrea (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know the myth.
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that compared to Izanagi, a giant rock is damn boring.
> 
> There must be more to it.



Maybe there's something _in_ the rock...

That sounds silly even to me :/


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

F***. Got my hopes up


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 26, 2011)

Izanami?

Itachi meeting Sasuke?

Narutos body transforming?


----------



## BlackZetsu (Oct 26, 2011)

hails said:


> I was almost positive there would be some sort of ability called Izanami. Izanagi shares the same name as the Japanese deity , who created the world (Japan) along with his wife . He also created the gods Amaterasu (the sun god), Tsukuyomi (the moon god) and Susanoo. Just further proof that the Sharingan and the Rinnegan are deeply related, and perhaps that the former is a descendant of the latter.



Many people had figured that out.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

so that was a fake spoiler? -.-


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

hails said:


> Maybe there's something _in_ the rock...
> 
> That sounds silly even to me :/



I remember X-Files episode like that.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 26, 2011)

hope they arent fake they sound epic


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

The 3rd Databook entries for both Rikudou and the Rinnegan, referred to a power to create and destroy. We've already seen one technique (Izanagi) based off of Rikudou's power to create; it's likely that Rikudou possessed a destruction technique that Izanami is based from.

I'm willing to bet my bottom dollar! Any takers?


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara's chibaku tensei is wayy bigger than Nagato's.

Kabuto sits and stares at the massive size of Madara's chibaku tensei.

I expect Naruto talk no jutsu on the subject: size shouldn't matter.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is the spoiler fake or not?

Cause I dont like it.

I mean Itachi meeting Sasuke is epic,but Izanami being nothing else but a gaint rock falling from the sky?

Thats lame.


----------



## BlackZetsu (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I remember X-Files episode like that.



The one in a little village with a monster hiding in gardens and such ?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha I finally caught up with the latest chapters. I'm sad that I missed the week where everyone got to laugh in the face of all the naysayers.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah so basically Izanami = Chibaku Tensei++

shocking...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> so that was a fake spoiler? -.-



Yeah, and the guy that provided the spoiler, edited his post, changing the source as if no one would notice. 





Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> how they arent fake they sound epic



How good/bad they sound doesn't determine authenticity.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

i just dont understand how that could be a CT? 

i mean a CT will have to rip the ground apart and shizz, this asteroid just came out of nowhere....


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Is the spoiler fake or not?
> 
> Cause I dont like it.
> 
> ...





adee said:


> Yeah so basically Izanami = Chibaku Tensei++
> 
> shocking...



As of right now, the spoiler should be treated as a fake. Both our spoiler providers (Ohana and T) had a bit of trouble picking up the magazine; thankfully, T managed to pick it up only moments ago.

We'll receive spoilers soon.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

BlackZetsu said:


> The one in a little village with a monster hiding in gardens and such ?



There was one where a meteor had fallen into Alaska or something and there was some alien parasite thing and Mulder and Scully went there to check it out with some random scientists etc. If I recall correctly the parasite could take control of the humans the agents had to figure out who was being controlled and who was still in control of him / herself.


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i just dont understand how that could be a CT?
> 
> i mean a CT will have to rip the ground apart and shizz, this asteroid just came out of nowhere....



Don't worry about understanding it, its a fake spoiler unless it gets confirmed by T.


----------



## orochipein (Oct 26, 2011)

> scene changes to itachi meets sasuke.



Wait what I thought Itachi would end Edo Tensei by meeting Kabuto and he told Naruto that he would never deal with Sasuke. So Itachi was trolling during the whole time, my reaction :


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

System said:


> Don't worry about understanding it, its a fake spoiler.



i know its a fake spoiler, but i mean wtf is that asteroid? surely its either got to be izanami or CT...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

Chapter will be about the struggles of a med-nin. Sakura.

It's her time to shine.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> I know both of those spoilers are fake, but I'll just wait for T to post his summary before deleting them.
> 
> I did take the liberty of editing the sources though. Stop tryin' to plug your mess, Fido.



Whatever you do, just give us a fair opportunity to neg him first.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah right. If the Rinnegan on it's own could "destroy", Nagato wouldn't have needed the biju.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

T posted guys!!

Fido's spoiler is fake, negging Fido.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Latest spoiler... I think Naruto uses something like this. Not sure though.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Yeah right. If the Rinnegan on it's own could "destroy", Nagato wouldn't have needed the biju.



Nagato is not an ex to what can be achieved with the Rinnegan.
RS is however.
but the spoiler is fake anyway.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Everyone is injured, and the spoiler mentions wood?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

its obvious it was fake, though I d be lying if I didnt want that to be real. regardless, sasuke is not meeting itachi, thats what gave them away. But I m still expecting a fusion with KCM and SM, its just a matter of when or right circumstance.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is not an ex to what can be achieved with the Rinnegan.
> RS is however.
> but the spoiler is fake anyway.



what an agonizing wait for the chapter...


----------



## orochipein (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is not an ex to what can be achieved with the Rinnegan.
> RS is however.
> but the spoiler is fake anyway.



AHHH thank you, becuz that sound hilarious


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

so this is fake? 


> cover is madara.very awesome..
> 
> madara made a chibaku tensei.way bigger then nagato's.
> 
> ...




fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

The meteorite was real, and it definitely wasn't the moon.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

anyway T posted the real spoiler guys!!


----------



## Jirya (Oct 26, 2011)

So who is this T?


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

To be the honestly, where do you guys get the spoilers from T/Ohana?
(Source)


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki is dying, guys?


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

something about a crow? 

spoiler seems boring as compared to the fake spoielr


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto is begging for the Kyuubi's help? 




loool3 said:


> To be the honestly, where do you guys get the spoilers from T/Ohana?



Please don't ask, if someone post a link, we could have to deal with another "long-cat" incident.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> T posted guys!!
> 
> Fido's spoiler is fake, negging Fido.





vered said:


> Nagato is not an ex to what can be achieved with the Rinnegan.
> RS is however.
> but the spoiler is fake anyway.



What a relief.Thanks guys.



Klue said:


> Everyone is injured, and the spoiler mentions wood?



What noone died?


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Jirya said:


> So who is this T?



He does the one piece spoilers pretty much every week. He is reliable.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto is begging for the Kyuubi's help?



YES YES

God I hope this is true.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> Oonoki is dying, guys?



only so he could live again 

i want canon characters to die, not fillers


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

So we finally get to know more about Izanami...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> So we finally get to know more about Izanami...



That spoiler was fake and thus, deleted.

Check the spoiler thread, T posted - we'll have to wait for someone to translate.


----------



## Jirya (Oct 26, 2011)

System said:


> He does the one piece spoilers pretty much every week. He is reliable.



What is his username?


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto is up to sumthin.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

the meteor was real and everyone try to stop it.
onnooki is gravely injured i think.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> Oonoki is dying, guys?



Thats not enough to satisfy me.

I feel so bloodlust at the moment lol.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> That spoiler was fake and thus, deleted.
> 
> Check the spoiler thread, T posted - we'll have to wait for someone to translate.



Oh, I just realized the post was deleted.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.



Holy Snap!!

This sounds really awesome.

If this is true, I wonder if Madara leveled down to his Sharingan or used his Rinnegan? My gut tells me that he used his Sharingan, but...


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.



10/10 chapter incoming


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.



This sound like a bad chapter  Nobody dies besides onoki perhaps
The fake spoiler was great

rasengan saving the day...meh


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

kyuubi says f no to madara and gives naruto his chakra instead?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto is begging for the *Kyuubi's help*?



 .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 26, 2011)

T suddenly posting Naruto's spoilers but not OP's? The fuck is going on here?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.



Yeah a KB Naruto besicaly ROFL stomps the meteor with multiple FRS


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Onoki will save the day, somehow. :>


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.



It's getting closer. The time for co-operation is nigh.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 26, 2011)

One step closer to Naruto fully mastering Kyuubi?

Oh fuck yea.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> .



Remember.... My sig incoming soon


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Jirya said:


> What is his username?



As far as I know he is just called T at 2chan. He gets the manga early each week, posts One Piece every time and hasn't been wrong yet.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see the scans; although, he failed, if Madara tried to control the Kyuubi with the Rinnegan -


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 26, 2011)

yessss kyuubi and naruto


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.



Now thats interesting.

DIE ONOKI DIE WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please anyone just die




Rasengan again?You mean Bijudama?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Remember.... My sig incoming soon



As long as Kyuubi appears I'm happy.pek


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone check to see if Yagami1211 is still online, maybe he can translate for us.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.



Wait, what?  This Naruto is a clone


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh look. Someone "almost" dies again, but miraculously survives.

And rasengan saves the day.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Now thats interesting.
> 
> DIE ONOKI DIE WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> ...



No,Naruto usess Rasengan barrage, the same move he used in SM vs Kyuubi.


----------



## Jirya (Oct 26, 2011)

System said:


> As far as I know he is just called T at 2chan. He gets the manga early each week, posts One Piece every time and hasn't been wrong yet.



I still don't get it. How can you guys get the manga spoilers, if he doesn't post them on this forum??


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Wait, what?  This Naruto is a clone



They're all attached to the space that the Kyuubi is sealed. I don't see a problem here.

Hey, are you able to translate?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> As long as Kyuubi appears I'm happy.pek



yeah me too


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

onooki is going to die so it seems.


----------



## Leptirica (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, it seems rasengan is of some use finally. Whoa.


But the fake spoiler almost game me heart attack. Thanks, people.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2011)

Clones do have access to the  Kyuubi's chakra, so it makes sense they can also talk to him.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> onooki is going to die so it seems.



YES YES YES


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

F you madara, kyubi prefered naruto as it's friend


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Loooooooooool. A bit of everything eh...

So Naruto annihilates the meteor with Bijuu-dama ? 

Lol @ Madara.
He keeps getting (t)rolled.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara is oficialy fodder, he will get beaten by a KB Naruto. Lolz


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi uses Wood Release?


----------



## Selva (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting, Onoki reduces the weight of the meteor, but it's not enough. Madara tries to command the Kyuubi but the Kyuubi says screw you and gives Naruto some of his chakra for free it seems. Naruto destroys the meteor with a Rasengan barrage and Onoki gets injured.


I love the spoilers  thanks for the trans


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh and for all you doubters Madara confirms that he died against Hashirama.



Selva said:


> I love the spoilers  thanks for the trans



no prob


----------



## Lunki (Oct 26, 2011)

Jirya said:


> I still don't get it. How can you guys get the manga spoilers, if he doesn't post them on this forum??



someone is copying from the japanese forum?


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi uses Wood Release?



Where did you get that from?


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> They're all attached to the space that the Kyuubi is sealed. I don't see a problem here.


 But this means every clone can get Kyuubi's chakra on whatever distance 



> Hey, are you able to translate?


 Not on the level necessary for posts longer than 1 line


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Loooooooooool. A bit of everything eh...
> 
> So Naruto annihilates the meteor with Bijuu-dama ?
> 
> ...



No, it seems Naruto destroyed the meteor in SM using Rasengan barrage.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

When will people learn that Rasengans solve every problem?


> Oh and for all you doubters Madara confirms that he died against Hashirama



Really?


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

Jirya said:


> I still don't get it. How can you guys get the manga spoilers, if he doesn't post them on this forum??



Japanese website - he just puts them up for everyone to read.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

madara died against hashirama.
so how would he know Nagato?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

Is that serious? Rasengan barrage is THAT powerful?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 26, 2011)

damn the fake spoiler sounded better smh why does this manga have super powerful deadly moves if most of the time they dont kill anyone? 

 gaint rikoudou meteor < Rasengan 

smh


----------



## Black☆Star (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Madara 

I hope he doesn't get the Nagato treatment and get 2 chaptered


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 26, 2011)

Jirya said:


> I still don't get it. How can you guys get the manga spoilers, if he doesn't post them on this forum??


The same we get the Naruto spoilers 

They post them on a Japanese forum.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and for all you doubters Madara confirms that he died against Hashirama.



LoL, where?


----------



## Renyou (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and for all you doubters Madara confirms that he died against Hashirama.



Hashirama's hype still going strong I see.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

> During his last battle, when Madara fought Hashirama, Madara manage to get one portion of Hashirama.



That sounds so fucked up.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No,Naruto usess Rasengan barrage, the same move he used in SM vs Kyuubi.



Still thats lame as hell!!!!

Why couldnt Naruto just use Bijudama already?Its just an old move that we already knew so whats the point of keeping it so long?


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and for all you doubters Madara confirms that he died against Hashirama.



Oh lawd. Are you sure? How do you get so much out of google trans?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol Uchiha, Hashirama realy kicked Madara's ass hard  And lol @ the Rinnegan being Uchiha power, its obviously have something to do with combining Uchiha and Senju/Uzumaki DNA.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and for all you doubters Madara confirms that he died against Hashirama.



yet he knows about Nagato? wtf?

maybe he was already resurrected in the past temporarily, by Tobi or something.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

Onoki making the meteor lighter isn't that surprising he did the same to that island size turtle afterall

And Madara said he gained Rinnegan before his death meaning he gained it during the battle with Shodai


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara didn't die against Hashirama.

CANON!!

And he has Hashirama's powers, can use Wood Release and he has the Rinnegan.


MUWAHAHAHAHAHAAHH!!!

Rinnegan = EMS + Senju! The facts are lining up, Deal With It NF!!


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> madara died against hashirama.



Spoilers claim that he didn't die back then :/


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh ok, so Onoki deals with the meteor as expected, and then we see Cho Odama Rasentarengan against Mokuton.

 at people who were arguing Naruto's feats against Kyuubi didn't count because it was "in his mind".


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and for all you doubters Madara confirms that he died against Hashirama.


Well... Now we have to figure out how he was aware of Nagato. There must be some unique link between Madara and Tobi.



Saunion said:


> Is that serious? Rasengan barrage is THAT powerful?


One Chou Oodama Rasengan has enough power to hollow out a mountain.

Now imagine a small army of Kage Bunshin with those things concentrating them onto one target.

... Yeah.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> madara died against hashirama.
> so how would he know Nagato?



Like I said weeks ago. This isn't the first time Madara was brought back to "life"



Klue said:


> LoL, where?





> マダラは柱間との戦いで柱間の一部を手に入れていた様子。その時は死んで無かったみたい。



Those two lines


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

How does this:



> And it seems like he didn't die at that time.



=

Multiple saying that Madara did die against Hashirama...?


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh boy. Another Rasengan. Also Madara better not turn out to get owned by KB Naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

And it confirms Madara has Senju cells!

Kyuubi gives Chakra to Naruto after refusing from Madara to come to him. I bet Kyuubi is starting to show some respect to Naruto.

I love to see the chapter coming out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

This is bad. Big rock nobody dies and meteor is destroyed via of a rasengan by a kb..even if kyuubi powered 
A rasengan destroying a meteor of that scale is no bueno IMO. Then again oonoki fiddled with the meteor..but still..


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

ok madara didnt die against hashirama and he got a portion of him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No, it seems Naruto destroyed the meteor in SM using Rasengan barrage.



bwahahhahah. 

Rasengan is Naruto's answer to everything.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara has Senju Cells, just like Tobi said. It's obvious that the experiments conducted on his Edo form, by both Orochimaru and Kabuto, was to give him Hashirama's cells and evolve his EMS to the Rinnegan.

But I guess we can wait for the author to say just that.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto needs a strong defensive technique, then he would be a beast in the OBD


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> YES YES
> 
> God I hope this is true.





> Madara tries to calls for the Kyuubi, but the Kyuubi refuse and give chakra to Naruto.


awesome  



> *Madara tries to command the Nine-Tails but the Nine-Tails wants revenge and decides to actually help Naruto.



which one is i true? 

becuase if the first one is not true than fuck kyuubi, he sucks


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara isn't died against Hashirama..
_
During his last battle, when Madara fought Hashirama, Madara manage to get one portion of Hashirama.
And it seems like he didn't die at that time._


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder how Madara can even loose with all that power, Mokuton + EMS + Rinnegan, realy ?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

lol Uchiha+Senju is needed for Rinnegan afterall


----------



## Jad (Oct 26, 2011)

Why do I even bother reading this manga anymore ? Naruto is in his clone form, but makes more clones, and barrages the meteor with Rasengans. Go figure.......... Terrible chapter awaits us.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara didn't die against Hashirama.
> 
> CANON!!


 Well, it became canon when he mentioned Nagato


> And he has Hashirama's powers, can use Wood Release and he has the Rinnegan.


 That was established earlier by Tobi's words, even if he was talking about himself, he was regarding real madara after all



> Rinnegan = EMS + Senju! The facts are lining up, Deal With It NF!!


 I think only small minority doubted this anyway


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

I knew Madara couldn't of died against Hashirama since he knew about Nagato.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2011)

translations seem a bit contradictory at the moment...


but it seems you definitely need Rikudou's body to develop Rinnegan from EMS


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

how can 2 different translators contradict each other so much ? I mean they are saying the exact opposite lawl.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Well, it became canon when he mentioned Nagato
> That was established earlier by Tobi's words, even if he was talking about himself, he was regarding real madara after all
> 
> I think only small minority doubted this anyway



True, but bearzerger scared me for a second there.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait so did the Kyuubi give free chakra to ALL of the Naruto KB? I'm a little confused here, did the real Naruto show up or what?


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They both say the same thing. Madara tried to mess with the Kyuubi and he says fuck you and gives Naruto chakra.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Oh lawd. Are you sure? How do you get so much out of google trans?



I don't use google trans I use excite and I use romaji.org to translate the names of characters and jutsu directly, because the OT usually makes gibberish out of them.

I'm not 100% since I don't speak japanese myself, but usually I'm quite accurate with OT atleast when it comes to the gist of things.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Jesus said:


> translations seem a bit contradictory at the moment...
> 
> 
> but it seems you definitely need Rikudou's body to develop Rinnegan from EMS



yea he took part of hashirama and gained his powers.
but it seems that only a little before his actual death he managed to awaken the Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> how can 2 different translators contradict each other so much ? I mean they are saying the exact opposite lawl.



Yagami1211's translation has to be correct. There is little chance that he died at VOTE, but still managed to meet or learn of Nagato.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> bwahahhahah.
> 
> Rasengan is Naruto's answer to everything.



Please oh please dont say that.It hurts!!!


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

Man Naruto is dominating so much, where was this naruto at the beginning of part 2, gonna love this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

so the second translation was deleted, does that mean it's wrong? 

no offense to the translator but the first one, kyuubi is awesome


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> so the second translation was deleted, does that mean it's wrong?
> 
> no offense to the translator but the first one, kyuubi is awesome



Well, there you go.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> bwahahhahah.
> 
> Rasengan is Naruto's answer to everything.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

this seems like its going to be a really interesting chapter!


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahh Yagami was still around. Good


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> so the second translation was deleted, does that mean it's wrong?
> 
> no offense to the translator but the first one, *kyuubi is awesome*



  .


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> bwahahhahah.
> 
> Rasengan is Naruto's answer to everything.



It's like a Pocketknife with only one tool for everything.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

Forgot about me ?


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> They both say the same thing. Madara tried to mess with the Kyuubi and he says fuck you and gives Naruto chakra.



damn....................... kyuubi sucks forever  that's it. the final nail ins his coffin


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

According to Yagami Naruto only destroys a forrest with Rasengan but we dont know about the meteor


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara has Senju Cells, just like Tobi said. It's obvious that the experiments conducted on his* Edo form, by both Orochimaru and Kabuto, was to give him Hashirama's cells and evolve his EMS to the Rinnegan.
> *
> But I guess we can wait for the author to say just that.



The  point in bold cannot be accurate, as Madara clearly stated "He unlocked the eyes shortly before his death."

Kabuto is not responsible for unlocking the Rinnegan....

However he may very well be responsible for the other stuff, such as Mukoton etc. etc.

Any who, this chapter is a letdown in comparison to the the fake spoilers... Why??? No meeting of Itachi and Sasuke, more importantly no Sasuke.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> so the second translation was deleted, does that mean it's wrong?


Not necessarily. I deleted it because it was redundant, and Yagami's was more thorough.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't believe Madara is getting having a hard time here....

It is 100% canon that Tobi is the final villain, and Real Madara is fodder.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol Uchiha+Senju is needed for Rinnegan afterall



Thats what I've been saying, how can Uchich pure blood obtain Rinnegan?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

So what happens to the meteor? That's kinda confusing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

And finally the domestication of the once amalgamation of evil chakra known as kyuubi begins.

How long til Naruto is petting it and playing "fetch" with it?

A long cry from a few years ago when some users said kyuubi wouldve been final villain. Lol.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, looks like Elemental-Bloodlines are dumb now, too.

Sigh. Is nothing sacred anymore?

Kishimoto is overdoing it with the Rasengan. Just have Tsunade splice some awesome bloodline DNA into him so he can actually be an exciting character.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Well, there you go.



nah, i read it in a wrong way. kyuubi sucks even mroe now that  he agrees to help naruto. i know madara did crap but who sealed him? who reaped him? who made a joke out of him? naruto. 

meh, now i can finally say that kyuubi officially sucks.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> The  point in bold cannot be accurate, as Madara clearly stated "He unlocked the eyes shortly before his death."
> 
> Kabuto is not responsible for unlocking the Rinnegan....
> 
> ...



Madara gained a portion of Hashirama's power during their battle it seems, Hashirama's power is what allows him to use Mokuton and evolve his EMS into a Rinnegan.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> damn....................... kyuubi sucks forever  that's it. the final nail ins his coffin



                  .


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

even though madara took hashirama cells.he only managed to awaken the Rinnnegan before his real death.
is there another thing that has to be done to awaken them?


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> And finally the domestication of the once amalgamation of evil chakra known as kyuubi begins.
> 
> How long til Naruto is petting it and playing "fetch" with it?
> 
> *A long cry from a few years ago when some users said kyuubi wouldve been final villain. Lol.*



lol     :rofl


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Not necessarily. I deleted it because it was redundant, and Yagami's was more thorough.



Did someone post my guesslation in the spoiler thread again?

I should put up a disclaimer the next time I do one.



Saunion said:


> So what happens to the meteor? That's kinda confusing.



That's cause T only gave us the bare bones of the chapter. We'll have to wait for a proper script or the scans itself if we are to make sense of it.


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

So Madara didnt activate the Rinnegan at VOTE since he didnt die right there right=
Then where the freaking hell die he awaken the Rinnegan lol.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Did someone post my guesslation in the spoiler thread again?


I believe that was the case.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

loool3 said:


> So Madara didnt activate the Rinnegan at VOTE since he didnt die right there right=
> Then where the freaking hell die he awaken the Rinnegan lol.



right before his real death.and i wonder about it.it seems hashirma cells weren't enough?


----------



## lathia (Oct 26, 2011)

Kuybi going to the good side? Me gusta, nobody can resist the awesomeness that is the "winning" side!

So it is written, Naruto will walk among the world preaching the importance of love and prosperity, like Rikodu Senin did. Along side him, the Kyubi, obedient and full of fluffiness.



Sounds like a decent chapter.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

MS = Kill your best friend

EMS = Take your brothers eyes

Rinnegan = Kill yourself


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> .




iv been saying that he would suck when he agrees to help naruto for years now. deal with it  

and yes, i know the irony


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

one cho obama rasengan can destroy a mountain
it makes sense if 100 cho obama + help from onoki can destroy giant meteor


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> nah, i read it in a wrong way. kyuubi sucks even mroe now that  he agrees to help naruto. i know madara did crap but who sealed him? who reaped him? who made a joke out of him? naruto.
> 
> meh, now i can finally say that kyuubi officially sucks.



I was referring to your comment about the second translation being deleted.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Thread was a joke when I made it, now it seems like a reality.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> MS = Kill your best friend
> 
> EMS = Take your brothers eyes
> 
> Rinnegan = Kill yourself



So how did Nagato receive it?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Thread was a joke when I made it, now it seems like a reality.



As long as Naruto isn't calling the Kyuubi, "Kyuu-chan", and the Kyuubi calling Naruto, "Kit", I'll survive.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> So how did Nagato receive it?



madara gave him the eyes.they were transplanted.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> So how did Nagato receive it?



Transplant into an Uzumaki (Senju)


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> So how did Nagato receive it?



Madara/Tobi gave him Madara's eyes.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Thread was a joke when I made it, now it seems like a reality.



not just TnJ, kyubi eats his "good" chakra too


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

I bet the guys at battledome will love this when they get forest + possible meteor busting level feats for Naruto. 
Anyway seems like Kyuubi must really really hate Madara, fancy actually helping Naruto...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> Kuybi going to the good side? Me gusta, nobody can resist the awesomeness that is the "winning" side!
> 
> So it is written, Naruto will walk among the world preaching the importance of love and prosperity, like Rikodu Senin did. Along side him, the Kyubi, obedient and full of fluffiness.
> 
> ...



More like the Kyuubi decided to rather give chakra to Naruto than to the guy who wants to take away his free will and make him a mindless slave.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> I was referring to your comment about the second translation being deleted.



........ each case, kyuubi still sucks 

on the bright side, onoiki can deal with meteors now  kishi, your laws of physics puts a smile on my face everyday


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuubi's real form is an older, sexy smoldering red-head.

She's going to be teaching Naruto alot in the future


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems like my prediction of this boulder getting dashed by Rasengan was right! Yay!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> even though madara took hashirama cells.he only managed to awaken the Rinnnegan before his real death.
> is there another thing that has to be done to awaken them?



Read my theory


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> iv been saying that he would suck when he agrees to help naruto for years now. deal with it
> 
> and yes, i know the irony



I'll accept it.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a feeling that after this release, Ill release.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Kyuubi doesn't want to become the Juubi anymore. Make sense that he would help Naruto.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 26, 2011)

MangaZone, you are our only hope for salvation today.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Read my theory



Post it, or give us your cliff notes.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Seems like my prediction of this boulder getting dashed by Rasengan was right! Yay!



actually it was onooki who did it.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

There is something confusing, the real Madara met with Itachi many years after he met Nagato,so why would he give the allpowerfull Rinnegan eyes to a random kid ?  Woudnt it make sense that Madara will keep that power for himself? Maybe Madara knew of something special regarding the Uzumaki, a way how to awaken their own Rinnegan ?


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Seems like my prediction of this boulder getting dashed by Rasengan was right! Yay!



Everyone had that theory.

This manga isn't actually unpredictable.

Hell, check out 90% of the fake spoilers. 10x better than the actual chapters lol.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> Kuybi going to the good side? Me gusta, nobody can resist the awesomeness that is the "winning" side!
> 
> So it is written, Naruto will walk among the world preaching the importance of love and prosperity, like Rikodu Senin did. Along side him, the Kyubi, obedient and full of fluffiness.
> 
> ...



Nah, Naruto will be the Juubi jinchuuriki by the end of the manga.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> There is something confusing, the real Madara met with Itachi many years after he met Nagato,so why would he give the allpowerfull Rinnegan eyes to a random kid ?  Woudnt it make sense that Madara will keep that power for himself? Maybe Madara knew of something special regarding the Uzumaki, a way how to awaken their own Rinnegan ?



Madara said he died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan; therefore, he didn't meet Itachi.

Your "Uzumaki = Natural carriers of the Rinnegan", theory is dead.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder what killed Madara?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It is 100% canon that Tobi is the final villain, and Real Madara is fodder.



Eh there are still very strong implications the two are connected, if not the same person, so I wouldn't bet on it.

If he gets taken out here, we have several months of flashbacks to get through first. Otherwise Tobi will show up and rescue him or soul-rip him.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

seems like from the spoiler we dont know what happened to the meteor?
i think madara killed himself to awaken the eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

this chapter better clear some shit up, im confused!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara said he died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan; therefore, he didn't meet Itachi.



Itachi met the real Madara with the long hair and not Tobi. The real Madara was also seen as the Mizukage. Madara awakend the Rinnegan much later then Nagato.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> madara gave him the eyes.they were transplanted.



That simple?

I did consider that but I didn't really think it would be too simple.

So much for me thinking too complicated.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 26, 2011)

tobi existed during madaras time. when madara died, tobi took away the rinnegan, and brainwashed implanted the eyes to little nagato. who itachi met was tobi claiming to be madara. tobi couldnt transplant the rinnegan into his eye sockets, yet, because he was not an uzumaki (unlike nagato) and 2, didnt incorporate hashiramas cells into his own body, i believe this is chapter 600 of naruto. seen it, de javu


----------



## DwarfKing (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what killed Madara?



I believe he was killed to death.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Itachi met the real Madara with the long hair and not Tobi. The real Madara was also seen as the Mizukage. Madara awakend the Rinnegan much later then Nagato.



Obviously that did not happen. The "real" Madara as you call him, was also Tobi.

You're desperately trying to keep your theory alive. Madara awakened the Rinnegan and either he gave it to Nagato then died, or Tobi gave it to Nagato shortly before/after Madara's death.

But Madara's been dead for quite some time, which is why he said: "Finally, that brat Nagato managed to grow."


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh there are still very strong implications the two are connected, if not the same person, so I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> If he gets taken out here, we have several months of flashbacks to get through first. Otherwise Tobi will show up and rescue him or soul-rip him.



Soul rip perhaps.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

looks like onoki will dead


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi met the real Madara with the long hair and not Tobi. The real Madara was also seen as the Mizukage. Madara awakend the Rinnegan much later then Nagato.



though he had long hair it might have been tobi.
but we dont know the time line is a bit confusing.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> tobi existed during madaras time. when madara died, tobi took away the rinnegan, and brainwashed implanted the eyes to little nagato. who itachi met was tobi claiming to be madara. tobi couldnt transplant the rinnegan into his eye sockets, yet, because he was not an uzumaki (unlike nagato) and 2, didnt incorporate hashiramas cells into his own body, i believe this is chapter 600 of naruto. seen it, de javu



Itachi met the Madara with the long hair who is the real one.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what killed Madara?



Probably his fragile body after his fight with hashirama and old age.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Post it, or give us your cliff notes.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

tobi is madara's horcrux


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty soon; Naruto will be able to open his own "Pet the Kyubi" session booth, and charge 5 bucks for 5 minutes of me time with the newly domestic giant orange puppy...

I can see now Iruka, paying his 5 bucks and forgiving the Kyubi for killing his parents...


----------



## Agony (Oct 26, 2011)

i get it now.all along ther's only been one rinnegan.the rinnegan nagato and tobi used belongs to edo madara.before madara died,he pass it to nagato.no wonder tobi said rinnegan belonged to him.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what killed Madara?



That's the part which never made sense to me. If Madara survived against Hashirama long enough to meet Nagato how could he just die quietly?



vered said:


> actually it was onooki who did it.



and it seems that my prediction that Oonoki would use one of those lethal power up moves to fight Madara gets even more likely.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi met the Madara with the long hair who is the real one.



cant be. he died "shortly" after obtaining the rinnegan.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> though he had long hair it might have been tobi.
> but we dont know the time line is a bit confusing.



Fictional characters almost never cut their hair. I wont be surprissed if Madara used some of Uzumaki's DNA to awaken the Rinnegan. Maybe the Uzumaki will indeed end up as Rikudou sennin's original clan like many thought, the real origin of the Senju and Uchiha clans.


----------



## lathia (Oct 26, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Nah, Naruto will be the Juubi jinchuuriki by the end of the manga.



Oh god 

Better yet, Naruto will walk with all his Biju friends. The sage of 8 paths, all spreading love and rainbows around the world.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi met the Madara with the long hair who is the real one.



And that's confirmed where?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

Rasengan seems to be the answer for everything. Everyone wanting see some sealing and other new wind techniques now is the time to give up totally. This chapter will be the stamp of that. Love rasengan, hate it, it will kill the final villain, jyuubi and every fillian existing in the universe, even rikudo. Well Minato could truly be called a godly inventor after jyuubi gets soloed by KB+ rasengan feint..


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what killed Madara?



Personally I think whatever killed Madara could be connected with whats hiding behind the Mask.



> Itachi met the Madara with the long hair who is the real one.



That was about 9 years ago.Long after Nagato received Rinnegan.

If anything its weird that:

16 years ago Tobi had short hair.
During the Massacre he had long.
And now he has short hair again.

Meh.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> cant be. he died "shortly" after obtaining the rinnegan.



That means he obtained the Rinnegan later, after he met Nagato probably.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

what a degeneration


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> More like the Kyuubi decided to rather give chakra to Naruto than to the guy who wants to take away his free will and make him a mindless slave.



 This seriously, it isn't hard to understand.

Madara: Kyuubi get your bitch ass over here and be my slave!
Kyuubi: Fuck that PETA violating asshole, here Naruto take this chakra and kill this guy plz.
Naruto: Dattebayo!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> And that's confirmed where?



Because he had long hair like the real Madara and he seems much taller then Itachi,also taller then Tobi. Notice how the Madara with the long hair has a different mask and we only see his left eye ? Its not Tobi, its the Mizukage/real Madara. I still stand to my theory that Madara awakend his own Rinnegan after Nagato awakend his.


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> right before his real death.and i wonder about it.it seems hashirma cells weren't enough?



 Good thought.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe madara died of old age and tobi is his horcrux


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad Madara is a confirmed bearer of Senju powers. Can't wait to see him use Mokuton.

Fuckin awesome.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 26, 2011)

So if the KB takes down Madara within the next few chapters, what do you think will happen (both in the manga and on NF)?


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't believe Madara has Hashirama's ability, did I read that right? Man Madara has some Hax on his side.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 26, 2011)

madara knew nagato has rinnegan. tobi said he gave rinnegan to nagato. maybe tobi and madara are like bestfriends forever, and madara, knowing his death is near, left a last will and testament stating "tobi you, use my name. pluck my eyes and give it to nagato"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

So much for Rinnegan being an uchiha power


----------



## Renyou (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> More like the Kyuubi decided to rather give chakra to Naruto than to the guy who wants to take away his free will and make him a mindless slave.



>implying Naruto isn't doing the same to him.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

We all know rikudou sennin will look like naruto (not that he dont already) and have orange hair >>pointing to uzumaki clan.The super sealing knowledge and life force power fucking dead give away.

BUt none the less tobi is probably a split like muu does just a bit different??


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Because he had long hair like the real Madara and he seems much taller then Itachi,also taller then Tobi. Notice how the Madara with the long hair has a different mask and we only see his left eye ? Its not Tobi, its the Mizukage/real Madara. I still stand to my theory that Madara awakend his own Rinnegan after Nagato awakend his.



Nagato never awakened the rinnegan. It was given to him.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> I can't believe Madara has Hashirama's ability, did I read that right? Man Madara has some Hax on his side.



Can't believe it?

Tobi told us this 52 chapters ago.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

My theory about the Senju/Uzumaki being the representation of the Gedo Path that is the source of the 6 paths powers might proove correct after all


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

I have 2 theory about madara and tobi=

-madara died of old age and tobi is his horcrux
-madara died resurecting izuna and izuna become tobi


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 26, 2011)

Renyou said:


> >implying Naruto isn't doing the same to him.



Eh, I imagine the Kyuubi may respect Naruto more simply because it was his own strength (and Kushina's ofc) that overcame the Kyuubi, rather than some dojutsu.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> So much for Rinnegan being an uchiha power



technically its a rikudou power.
however from this spoiler its not that clear.
madara has awakened his eyes shortly before his real death.
it dosent seems like hashirama cells were enough.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought it was clear:

Rinnegan=atavistic trait that can be unlocked if one has an EMS+Sage Body (the penultimate expressions of the Sage's power)

Madara took Senju DNA to make his EMS unlock the true power of the Sharingan, that is, the ultimate atavistic manifestation of the descendant's eyes.  However, this also likely required something more to cause the eyes to change, otherwise Madara could have just proceeded to lay waste to everything in his path after VOTE.  

Although this raises the question of whether the MS and its variants are all atavistic as well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> BUt none the less tobi is probably a split like muu does just a bit different??



Obi-*whack*.

Tobi = Madara's real Body that much I am certain.

It's more a question to who controls him.
Zetsu?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe tobi is madara from the future


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> madara knew nagato has rinnegan. tobi said he gave rinnegan to nagato. maybe tobi and madara are like bestfriends forever, and madara, knowing his death is near, left a last will and testament stating "tobi you, use my name. pluck my eyes and give it to nagato"



Maybe Tobi didnt meant he gave the Rinnegan literaly to Nagato but he knew the exact conditions which would awaken the Rinnegan as to how MS is awaken by Uchihas . It wouldnt make sense that Tobi would give away the biggest power in the narutoverse to some kid and risk having him killed.
Nagato could have bein killed by Orochimaru if it werent for Jiraiya so yeah Madara must be one hell of a dumbass.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> technically its a rikudou power.
> however from this spoiler its not that clear.
> madara has awakened his eyes shortly before his real death.
> it dosent seems like hashirama cells were enough.



Maybe he needed Uzumaki powers too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol kyuubi must really be scared or despise Madara.

Or the kyuubi just fell the fuck off and is now butt buddies with naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

If Madara died of old age his body would be like Chiyo's. [sarcasm] Maybe Harshima really merked his ass that day and he is just making a feeble attempt at rewriting history. [/sarcasm]


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 26, 2011)

Renyou said:


> >implying Naruto isn't doing the same to him.



 Madara forces the Kyuubi to do his bidding with eye hax. Naruto isn't actually forcing the Kyuubi to do anything physically. How can Kyuubi complain anyways? Naruto went in there and whooped his ass fair and square.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Maybe Tobi didnt meant he gave the Rinnegan literaly to Nagato but he knew the exact conditions which would awaken the Rinnegan as to how MS is awaken by Uchihas . It wouldnt make sense that Tobi would give away the biggest power in the narutoverse to some kid and risk having him killed.
> Nagato could have bein killed by Orochimaru if it werent for Jiraiya so yeah Madara must be one hell of a dumbass.



It was confirmed last chapter that the Rinnegan is the final evolution of the Sharingan, it means that one must past through the entire tree: Sharingan, Mangekyou, Eternal Mangekyou.

He gave Nagato the Rinnegan, literally. He even said they were his eyes to begin with. I don't know why you keep ignoring that.

Nagato's cells/DNA (Uzumaki) may have been the final ingredient to set things off, but those eyes are definitely Madara's original eyes.


----------



## Timeshift (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those two quotes of yours mean the same... The Kyuubi refuses the commands from Madara, because he wants revenge on him, and then helps Naruto by giving him chakra.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Maybe he needed Uzumaki powers too.



I think it's more likely that both Senju and Uchiha come from Uzumaki.

I just hope Naruto never gets a doujutsu.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Renyou said:


> >implying Naruto isn't doing the same to him.



Naruto isn't taking away the Kyuubi's free will and he has promised that he won't leave the Kyuubi imprisoned like he is right now. 
The Kyuubi isn't agreeing with Naruto's philosophy, but I think he has come to respect him atleast somewhat.



Kuromaku said:


> So if the KB takes down Madara within the next few chapters, what do you think will happen (both in the manga and on NF)?



Luckily I don't think that is possible. Cause it would cause an enormous shitstorm.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Is there a 2nd Meteorite?


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

seems like madara is owning them.


----------



## Raigamasa (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> So glad Madara is a confirmed bearer of Senju powers. Can't wait to see him use Mokuton.
> 
> Fuckin awesome.



It was confirmed long time ago... were you in some kind of hibernator?

Now, guess we are closing-in to the moment, when we will learn how Nagato acquired the Rin'negan, why he didn't use Sharingan techs, etc. And who the hell is Tobi...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> It was confirmed last chapter that the Rinnegan is the final evolution of the Sharingan, it means that one must past through the entire tree: Sharingan, Mangekyou, Eternal Mangekyou.
> 
> He gave Nagato the Rinnegan, literally. He even said they were his eyes to begin with. I don't know why you keep ignoring that.
> 
> Nagato's cells/DNA (Uzumaki) may have been the final ingredient to set things off, but those eyes are definitely Madara's original eyes.



Or the Uzumaki clan is realy a mixture of both Senju and Uchiha clans, that would explain why the clans logo is matching the spiral in the elder brothers eyes who was the original Uchiha.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> It was confirmed last chapter that the Rinnegan is the final evolution of the Sharingan, it means that one must past through the entire tree: Sharingan, Mangekyou, Eternal Mangekyou.
> 
> He gave Nagato the Rinnegan, literally. He even said they were his eyes to begin with. I don't know why you keep ignoring that.



The first stage is denial. 

Face it people, it's over, RS won.  Uchiha?  Kings.  Senju?  Kings.  Everyone else?  Fodder.



bearzerger said:


> Luckily I don't think that is possible. Cause it would cause an enormous shitstorm.



What's stopping Kishi? 

If it does happen, I hope the same chapter features Itachi, Sasuke, and pairing wank, just to watch the fur fly.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> It was confirmed last chapter that the Rinnegan is the final evolution of the Sharingan, it means that one must past through the entire tree: Sharingan, Mangekyou, Eternal Mangekyou.
> 
> He gave Nagato the Rinnegan, literally. He even said they were his eyes to begin with. I don't know why you keep ignoring that.
> 
> Nagato's cells/DNA (Uzumaki) may have been the final ingredient to set things off, but those eyes are definitely Madara's original eyes.



exactly 

oh camorra...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Soul rip perhaps.



That's my assumption as well. He'll arrive just when things look bad for Edo Madara, soul-rip him, unite with him, become true Madara or bromance fusion or whatever game Kishi is playing, then vanish for a while.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

takl 2nd tras implies there was a second meteor.
an naruto an co fighting against the forest with onooki gravely injured.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

actually its getting even more possible, People underestimate the capabilities of SM mode because of jutsu execution time is slower, But how come the author never allows him to use frog katas, which is easy one shot.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> If Madara died of old age his body would be like Chiyo's. [sarcasm] Maybe* Harshima really merked his ass that day and he is just making a feeble attempt at rewriting history.* [/sarcasm]



Obviously he is sprouting rikkodu history and wanting to attempt it himself ever since nagato died. Rikkodu this, rikkodu that etc etc.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Or the Uzumaki clan is realy a mixture of both Senju and Uchiha clans, that would explain why the clans logo is matching the spiral in the elder brothers eyes who was the original Uchiha.



And no Uzumaki has happened to use the Sharingan? They just have the potential to blindly awaken the Rinnegan, and this is stated on Rikudou's monument that ultimately fell to the Uchiha?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

The spoilers say that he did not die against Hashirama.


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara can summon 2 meteors or is that wrong? Wow if it is true.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Second meteor XDD
Now i like this chapter XD


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

What if before his Actual Death Madara used the Final Jutsu being Izanami?

This allowed his Dead Body to keep on living with his consciousness as long as it carries a Sharingan.Hence why he still has it in his right Eye.



The ultimate forbidden Jutsu.

Izanagi is a Genjutsu cast upon oneself to turn Injuries into an Illusion.
Izanami is a Genjutsu that keeps the Body alive after Death which is why he has that Intangibility ability.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Raigamasa said:


> It was confirmed long time ago... were you in some kind of hibernator?
> 
> Now, guess we are closing-in to the moment, when we will learn how Nagato acquired the Rin'negan, why he didn't use Sharingan techs, etc. And who the hell is Tobi...



Umm, no.

I was the biggest supporter of the idea. Since the release of last week's chapter, there are a ton of people that still don't believe Senju cells have anything to do with the Sharingan becoming the Rinnegan.

The post you quoted was me having some fun.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

so madara creates 2 meteorites?? wtf


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol Madara is a better Mukoton user than Hashirama....

Better rinnegan user than Nagato...

And is a Uchiha.

You know what that means folks.

Uchiha > your favorite characters.

They seem to be the solution to any of your problems, just as Naruto and Bee.

Need a war started... call an Uchiha...

Need someone to cause mayhem at your public meetings... call an Uchiha

Plot needs a pic me up.... call an Uchiha

Need a SIGNIFICANT GOOD character killed.... call an Uchha 

Need someone to give you a history lesson... call an Uchiha

Need someone to give you a glimpse of the true power of the sage of six path............................. call an Uchiha.

Yes siree the Uchiha's seems the Uchiha do it all.

Uchiha's = hardest working clan in the manga...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

There's a 2nd meteorite.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

The jutsu that Madara used when if he managed to get and implant the cells during battle was probably Izanagi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> And no Uzumaki has happened to use the Sharingan? They just have the potential to blindly awaken the Rinnegan, and this is stated on Rikudou's monument that ultimately fell to the Uchiha?



Many things are stil unknown about them but oddly they have traits of both Senju and Uchiha clans. They have the Senju's strong life force and physical energy and the Uchihas strong chakra as shown by Kushina. 
Realy, they have both Yin and Yang powers .


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like Madara is owning the battlefield. There is little these losers can do. If only Naruto had the Kyuubi's full power, and didn't spread his clones all over the place.

Maybe, just maybe, things would be different. .


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2011)

Ofcourse Madara could spam tens of these meteors, I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

onoki will die next chapter


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> onoki will die next chapter



yea seems so.
they need help  or even for madara to be summoned back.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> what a degeneration



oh come on 

this kyuubi is 10 times more terrifying than the real kyuubi 

i think we can all agree that onoiki is the best character this chapter 

ideed, he defies the laws of physics but????.. HE DEFIES THE FUCKING LAWS OF PHYSISCS


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Many things are stil unknown about them but oddly they have traits of both Senju and Uchiha clans. They have the Senju's strong life force and physical energy and the Uchihas strong chakra as shown by Kushina.
> Realy, they have both Yin and Yang powers .



Hashirama has strong chakra too bro.

If you're theory is true, are you suggesting that Naruto will or won't end up with the Rinnegan?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Looks like Madara is owning the battlefield. There is little these losers can do. If only Naruto had the Kyuubi's full power, and didn't spread his clones all over the place.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, things would be different. .



Hey these  guys (Gaara, Naruto, Onoki) have already more than done their share of contributing for the alliance. On the meantime kages like Raikage and Tsunade sit on their asses and contribute by giving instructions or something.

That these three still keep on fighting and contributing is quite impressive.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

> The Falling meteor is lightened and being lifted by oonoki but the 2nd one is dropped



Another one?
Fucking Space Invaders.

Can't even imagine how Powerful the Sage was.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

Why would Rikudou Sennin leave a tablet that describes how to get his power, to his older son whom he deem not fit to lead when he (Rikudou) died?

It makes no sense. You make the Younger Son, who believes in peace, love and happiness the Leader, then backstab him and leave the Older power hungry, bloodlusted, sibling attacking Elder son the tablet that tells him, basically, to kill his younger brother?

 What a troll.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

I predicted Madara using a second meteor in this chapter but my prediction was in the crazy predictions thread and it was on purpose, well crazy. I didn't really believe that it would happen.  I guess Kishimoto 'trolling' is above my expectations.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hashirama has strong chakra too bro.
> 
> If you're theory is true, are you suggesting that Naruto will or won't end up with the Rinnegan?



Hashirama is the only exception of the clan but Kushina said that she was born with very strong chakra even for the Uzumaki clan meaning that the Uzumaki clan is also famous for the strong chakra. 
As for Naruto, he is suppose to be the saviour of the ninja world like Rikudou ones was so he will have to surpass Rikduou at some point.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Hey these  guys (Gaara, Naruto, Onoki) have already more than done their share of contributing for the alliance. On the meantime kages like Raikage and Tsunade sit on their asses and contribute by giving instructions or something.
> 
> That these three still keep on fighting and contributing is quite impressive.



Well you're right. 

There efforts have been noted, but I only wish they were at full strength.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Another one?
> Fucking Space Invaders.
> 
> Can't even imagine how Powerful the Sage was.



yea madara is owning them.and imagine that what madara shows him was just a fragment of the Sages power.
i cant even imagine what his power was.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is there a 2nd Meteorite?



what? 

my mind just bl......... oh wait, onoiki is one the loos


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

I loved The Nine-Tails retort

(Nine-Tails)

I'm not your Bitch anymore Madara so you can aim those eyes at someone else...

(Madara)

Thats right I forgot your Naruto's bitch now.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara is owning shit ,even with all that hax he will get beaten by a KB + Rasengan combo


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

Itachi will save the day, only an uchiha can beat an uchiha


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Itachi will save the day, only an uchiha can beat an uchiha



Except that Madara is more of a Senju now then Uchiha


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Madara is owning shit ,even with all that hax he will get beaten by a KB + Rasengan combo



lets hope not.
he has the ultaimte dojutsu+mokuton as well.
he cant be defeated like that.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Itachi will save the day, only an uchiha can beat an uchiha


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Why would Rikudou Sennin leave a tablet that describes how to get his power, to his older son whom he deem not fit to lead when he (Rikudou) died?


Who says he gave it to him willingly? Big bro probably took swiped it after his death, butthurt about his lil' bro being chosen.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't wait for the shitstorm that's about to happen in the OBD with both Naruto and Madara threads against Bleach and One Piece.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> lets hope not.
> he has the ultaimte dojutsu+mokuton as well.
> he cant be defeated like that.



Thats the whole meaning of Jiraiya's message to Orochimaru about the strength of ninjutsu. It doesent matter how many techniques you know, its about how you use them.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Hashirama is the only exception of the clan but Kushina said that she was born with very strong chakra even for the Uzumaki clan meaning that the Uzumaki clan is also famous for the strong chakra.
> As for Naruto, he is suppose to be the saviour of the ninja world like Rikudou ones was so he will have to surpass Rikduou at some point.



Just like Hashirama being an exception with strong chakra, doesn't mean the Senju possess a direct relationship to the Uchiha Clan, also applies to Kushina and the Uzumakis. 

Secondly, it's not believable to think they can just awaken the Rinnegan but not the Sharingan, and you haven't provided an explanation for that either - one that is grounded in the manga.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> i believe that part...*i already think kyubi is pissed off with madara more than anybody else...he can chose naruto to teach madara a lesson...*
> then ultimately madara will prevail over kyubi and tobi will capture it..



lol saying something in prediction thread and getting right in the very same chapter..


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Madara is owning shit ,even with all that hax he will get beaten by a KB + Rasengan combo



lol uchiha no matter how hax they are, they're fate is sealed by KB + rasengan


----------



## Selva (Oct 26, 2011)

So there's a great possibility that Onoki will die in the next chapter? Oh God I hope so. I like the guy and all but I need some named characters from the alliance's side to die already.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> onoki will die next chapter



Unlikely. He will get more than one chapter to show off his full powers. Also a kage won't die the death of a fodder. When he dies he'll die achieving something of worth. I doubt he'll defeat Madara, but he should atleast be able to delay Madara long enough that Gaara's division can escape. Also he hasn't had his final flashback yet



?_Camorra_? said:


> Many things are stil unknown about them but oddly they have traits of both Senju and Uchiha clans. They have the Senju's strong life force and physical energy and the Uchihas strong chakra as shown by Kushina.
> Realy, they have both Yin and Yang powers .



Actually aside from Nagato the Uzumaki haven't shown any significant spiritual energy which is the Uchiha trademark. And Nagato is an anomaly. Whether his Rinnegan is Madara's or whether he's the product of an Uchiha and an Uzumaki and thus combines the two halves of Rikudou within him or something else remains to be seen.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> I can't wait for the shitstorm that's about to happen in the OBD with both Naruto and Madara threads against Bleach and One Piece.



I predict Madara's 2 meteors vs OP & Bleach.


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 26, 2011)

This Naruto clone is pretty crazy, making it through all this without going poof. He needs a new name, he has become another entity.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

everyones fate is sealed by a rasengan, i thought everyone knew?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara drops 2 Meteors rather easily.

U mad Sephiroth?


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Thats right I forgot your Naruto's bitch now.



+reps


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> I predict Madara's 2 meteors vs OP & Bleach.



Oh the tears and cries, I`m eagerly awaiting them


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Just like Hashirama being an exception with strong chakra, doesn't mean the Senju possess a direct relationship to the Uchiha Clan, also applies to Kushina and the Uzumakis.
> 
> Secondly, it's not believable to think they can just awaken the Rinnegan but not the Sharingan, and you haven't provided an explanation for that either - one that is grounded in the manga.



The Sharingan's power probably stems from Juubi while the Rinnegan is the purified form of the dojutsu, no wonder its called the most "noble" dojutsu in the DB3. The Uzumaki are also known for their special bodies that can surpress Bijuu chakra, maybe that is the reason why the sharingan's powers canot be manifested.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Itachi will save the day, only an uchiha can beat an uchiha



So once Naruto defeats Madara, Itachi will make peace with Sasuke before dying a 2nd time leaving Sasuke to fight a branch family member to the death.
..


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

naruto owned one piece....
T posted naruto spoiler first...


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope Onoki will die for real next chapter.
I dont want another Mifune/Hanzo fight when all were waiting for Mifune`s death - but got nothing.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Oh the tears and cries, I`m eagerly awaiting them



Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Hashirama is the only exception of the clan but Kushina said that she was born with very strong chakra even for the Uzumaki clan meaning that the Uzumaki clan is also famous for the strong chakra.
> As for Naruto, he is suppose to be the saviour of the ninja world like Rikudou ones was so he will have to surpass Rikduou at some point.



Nope, he just has to do what needs to be done. Surpassing Rikudo? Who are you trying to kid, man


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd lol if Onokis Flashback reveals hes the one who killed Madara for good.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't worry Hashirama, just know that Madara needed to steal your power to reach this level.

It's all good bro.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> I predict Madara's 2 meteors vs OP & Bleach.



Then they'll say speed blitz, and Madara would be like


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> lol uchiha no matter how hax they are, they're fate is sealed by KB + rasengan



That fate hasn't reached the fruition of reality. 

It is the Uchiha who has never fallen for such, elementary techniques...  For the Uchiha has study the ways of combat.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Madara drops 2 Meteors rather easily.
> 
> U mad Sephiroth?



Sephiroth can do it with one hand, no special eyes while madara needs 6 hands to do it


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> This Naruto clone is pretty crazy, making it through all this without going poof. He needs a new name, he has become another entity.



kishi next chapter: oh, this isn't a clone


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

i wonder how can madara call kyubi via a naruto clone...is kyubi lending power to the clone...never thought that original can transmit energy from distance..??!!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> That fate hasn't reached the fruition of reality.
> 
> It is the Uchiha who has never fallen for such, elementary techniques...  For the Uchiha has study the ways of combat.



So far Madara hasnt fought with Uchiha powers and he gets soloed by a Naruto KB who has like 1/1000 of the real Naruto's power


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Madara drops 2 Meteors rather easily.
> U mad Sephiroth?



I keep picturing One-Winged Angel playing out while Sephi--er Madara wipes the floor with everyone while Cloud--er Sasuke comes to the rescue.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Then they'll say speed blitz, and Madara would be like



Then Madara would get dat ass beat by Luffy


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> Sephiroth can do it with one hand, no special eyes while madara needs 6 hands to do it






This isn't over yet.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> kishi next chapter: oh, this isn't a clone



im starting to think its not a clone as well.being able to do barrage rasengans with mupltiply clones has to be the real one.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> im starting to think its not a clone as well.being able to do barrage rasengans with mupltiply clones has to be the real one.



He flat out said he was a clone though.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> i wonder how can madara call kyubi via a naruto clone...is kyubi lending power to the clone...never thought that original can transmit energy from distance..??!!



yup 

things are pretty fucked up right now


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope there is more to this chapter than what we've received thus far. It feels as if we've received half of the major content.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I keep picturing One-Winged Angel playing out while Sephi--er Madara wipes the floor with everyone while Cloud--er Sasuke comes to the rescue.



I rather have this in mind as the dark void tune fits to the Situation.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 26, 2011)

I was expecting Oonoki to bust the meteor with Jinton and completely exhaust his remaining chakra. Touching it seems like it would be suicide... Then again, I guess it isn't really clear how fast it was travelling (though it looks like we still get no explanation of where it came from).

Also, Kishi needs to stop ass-pulling powers for Madara and have him showcase more of what he can do with EMS alone.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> Sephiroth can do it with one hand, no special eyes while madara needs 6 hands to do it



As far as we know Madara himself still has his hands clapped in front oh him. Susano'o the same.

No hands.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

people still in denial of the fact that Rasengan can defeat anything. Edo madara will be sealed by rasengan itself.lol


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel bad for wanting Oonoki to die. It's all backwards: I'm supposed to want them to live and then the character(s) die anyway (ya know, for great justice).


----------



## Mio (Oct 26, 2011)

Second meteor was always there



this


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> As far as we know Madara himself still has his hands clapped in front oh him. Susano'o the same.
> 
> No hands.



And Madara's doesn't need the player to finish the game to fall.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 26, 2011)

Agreed, there is a fair bit missing IMO. Probably Madara clowning the division with his Wood abilities will take up a bit though.


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara is trying to go full Aizen.

No one goes full Aizen.

Also this is getting further and further confusing and I love every minute fo it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> I was expecting Oonoki to bust the meteor with Jinton and completely exhaust his remaining chakra. Touching it seems like it would be suicide... Then again, I guess it isn't really clear how fast it was travelling (though it looks like we still get no explanation of where it came from).
> 
> Also, Kishi needs to stop ass-pulling powers for Madara and have him showcase more of* what he can do with EMS alone*.



He's probably saving the ems for Sasuke.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> im starting to think its not a clone as well.being able to do barrage rasengans with mupltiply clones has to be the real one.



these days naruto clone is that haxx


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Saunion said:


> He flat out said he was a clone though.



i know but maybe the real naruto got to the battlefield?
there are just too many clones made by a single clone for it to be just a clone.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So far Madara hasnt fought with Uchiha powers and he gets soloed by a Naruto KB who has like 1/1000 of the real Naruto's power



Oh young lad you have so much to learn about the ways of the Uchiha... For it is not though power which makes the Uchiha, it is though Uchiha which makes the power....

Man oh man is Kishi minimizing any blemishes on the Uchiha track record...

Hashirama kicking Madara's ass at VOE is a myth...

Rinnegan has been dubbed an Uchiha powers, for it they who were the first and ONLY people to unlock it...

Soon the only dirt the haters will have is Sasuke's performance vs. Bee, which was already MINIMIZED by Kishi...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

If the battle didn't end here, which I doubt, we'll probably see his EMS powers next.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> I hope there is more to this chapter than what we've received thus far. It feels as if we've received half of the major content.



i know -.-

this better not be a waste of a chapter kishi


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2011)

Mio said:


> Second meteor was always there
> 
> 
> 
> this



I love how we all made a big deal about the birds but not that there was a second meteor.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

HInch said:


> Madara is trying to go full Aizen.
> 
> No one goes full Aizen.
> 
> Also this is getting further and further confusing and I love every minute fo it.



Aizen is trash no ty.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> I hope there is more to this chapter than what we've received thus far. It feels as if we've received half of the major content.



This is very often the case with spoilers so I don't think we should worry.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

i think meteor is slightly bigger than turtle island...so in onoki's range...
 to those who hoped it to be moon..


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn, nice find on the second meteorite.

I first spoiler to come out last week said multiple rocks fell. Guess it was the right one after all, huh?


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Mio said:


> Second meteor was always there
> 
> 
> 
> this



you are right!!!!
he summoned 2 freaking meteors!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

slickcat said:


> people still in denial of the fact that Rasengan can defeat anything. Edo madara will be sealed by rasengan itself.lol



Since when did the Rasengan turn into a wrist band technique for Dead People
... Rasengan has one use and only one use: bitch slapping soon to be Dead People.


----------



## Renyou (Oct 26, 2011)

HInch said:


> I love how we all made a big deal about the birds but not that there was a second meteor.



It's kinda hard to see though.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Guys, I think Prime+ Madara should be officially banned from the battledome.

Just saying.


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

My left eye is hungry for a new chapter. :ho


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2011)

BUT WHAT ABOUT THE BIRDS?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Oh young lad you have so much to learn about the ways of the Uchiha... For it is not though power which makes the Uchiha, it is though Uchiha which makes the power....
> 
> Man oh man is Kishi minimizing any blemishes on the Uchiha track record...
> 
> ...



Actually the so6p was the first to unlock it. Also these spoilers prove that it isn't an uchiha power. Madara needed senju cells to unlock it.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> This Naruto clone is pretty crazy, making it through all this without going poof. He needs a new name, he has become another entity.



lol my thoughts exactly, this clone has done more than the real Naruto himself


----------



## Bonney (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, how the hell didn't anyone notice the second meteor before? Good find.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> you are right!!!!
> he summoned 2 freaking meteors!!!



How the hell did noone notice that :Z


----------



## Rod (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys notice.

If Kyuubi is lending power *willingly* to Naruto....

No more drawbacks that KillerBee mentioned.

That just unlocks a whole new level.


I think we will see the completed form of the Rikudou soon on Naruto.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guys, I think Prime+ Madara should be officially banned from the battledome.
> 
> Just saying.



i agree he should be banend for sure.


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2011)

Renyou said:


> It's kinda hard to see though.



True, but we usually scan these things pretty hard (well, OPers who look for Pandaman do) and we were all about the three birds (who own and give no fucks) but they were a distraction.

Kishi is cerebral.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i know -.-
> 
> this better not be a waste of a chapter kishi



even by the little spoiler we got,in which angle you can think of this chapter is going to be a waste!!???


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> How the hell did noone notice that :Z



i noticed it but i wasnt sure what it was!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> And Madara's doesn't need the player to finish the game to fall.



Whose he think he is anyway Raiden?


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Actually the so6p was the first to unlock it. Also these spoilers prove that it isn't an uchiha power. Madara needed senju cells to unlock it.



Dude, it's IpHr0z3nI, don't bother. Focus on what this chapter has so far failed to provide: Bird fate explanations.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Actually the so6p was the first to unlock it. Also these spoilers prove that it isn't an uchiha power. Madara needed senju cells to unlock it.



Tobi called them, "our eyes". Grouping the Rinnegan along with the Sharingan and Mangekyou Sharingan. Regardless, it's still a Rikudou thing first and foremost.

Let's not get it twisted.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guys, I think Prime+ Madara should be officially banned from the battledome.
> 
> Just saying.



that prime madara soon will get his ass kicked by naruto's clone :ho
and I don't think he in the same level as god minato


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

And people thought rasengan bringing along friends was a neat trick...

Madara Giant rock is bring the whole rock kingdom..

Another Uchiha myth being busted...

Uchiha are no longer afraid of rocks, boulders, pebbles or any sphere like hard object produced from gravel and dirt..


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> that prime madara soon will get his ass kicked by naruto's clone :ho
> and I don't think he in the same level as god minato



Some believe this copy of Naruto deserves his own FC.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> How the hell did noone notice that :Z





vered said:


> i noticed it but i wasnt sure what it was!!



I'm with Vered, I noticed it as well, but I thought it was merely a particularly oddly shaped meteroid.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Now that Kyubi is willingly giving Naruto chakra he can go KCM again. I think Gaara and KCM Naruto clone will team up for real and be able to finish Madara off in next few chapters.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2011)

HInch said:


> I love how we all made a big deal about the birds but not that there was a second meteor.



Because frankly that looks like the cloud around the meteor. 

And oh btw, do you spend hours just analyzing every corner of the panel? Atleast I won't and never will ... lay back and enjoy, and when you've finished reading do something else.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> And people thought rasengan bringing along friends was a neat trick...
> 
> Madara Giant rock is bring the whole rock kingdom..
> 
> ...



Madara is a Rikudou now, far above a mere Uchiha.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto just entered Kid Buu Territory... I wonder what Sasuke and Naruto would look like as a Fused Being Imagine Sasuke weilding the power of The Nine-Tails + Rennegin against Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Some believe this copy of Naruto deserves his own FC.



JuubiSage supports


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> that prime madara soon will get his ass kicked by naruto's clone :ho
> and *I don't think he in the same level as god minato*



Don't even go there.



> Uchiha are no longer afraid of rocks,



Unless your name is Obito or Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara is so amazing, he hid a second meteorite in the first one's blind spot.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

i wonder if madara used banbuzu sozo to create these 2 meteorites.


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Because frankly that looks like the cloud around the meteor.
> 
> And oh btw, do you spend hours just analyzing every corner of the panel? Atleast I won't and never will ... lay back and enjoy, and when you've finished reading do something else.



Calm down silly, I'm making a joke about it. The forums always catch stupid dumb details but we never twigged on that one. No big deal. I wasn't attacking anyone. We can hug if you like?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> And people thought rasengan bringing along friends was a neat trick...
> 
> Madara Giant rock is bring the whole rock kingdom..
> 
> ...



We will see in the end you never know those rocks of his might end up killing or incapacitating Uchihas.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara is so amazing, he hid a second meteorite in the first one's blind spot.



Kage Meteorite no Jutsu?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if madara used banbuzu sozo to create these 2 meteorites.



I still think he just pulled them from space.

Chou Banshou Tenin.


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Some believe this copy of Naruto deserves his own FC.



I might make a thread dedicated to him when he finally pops. Sadly, it has to happen eventually. "Most things accomplished by a shadow clone ever"


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Actually the so6p was the first to unlock it. Also these spoilers prove that it isn't an uchiha power. Madara needed senju cells to unlock it.



First and foremost your assessment isn't confirmed. 

Secondly they have been addressed "As the true power of the sharingan" by multiple characters...

Just because you want to play Kishi and dub it "Not a Uchiha power because requires X cells" doesn't make it correct or canon...

Uchiha's were the first and only people to do it. Therefore assume to be the only clan that can do it by assumption...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

> As the Meteorite falls, Oonoki touchs it, makes it lighter and tries to throw it away



Ahahahah

He just hovers up to the meteor and touches it.
Really, Kishi?


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guys, I think Prime+ Madara should be officially banned from the battledome.
> 
> Just saying.



I don't think he's actually prime+, that's only what Kabuto thinks, and he's a misinformed dolt who thinks it was his tinkering that gave Madara the Rinnegan.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> JuubiSage supports



What/How should we call him then?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

All those people saying rinnegan was a Uchiha power last week


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

The Real Madara is hiding behind Moon Base-1. lol...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> What/How should we call him then?



Bunshinuto Fanclub?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> I don't think he's actually prime+, that's only what Kabuto thinks, and he's a misinformed dolt who thinks it was his tinkering that gave Madara the Rinnegan.



He gave Madara his prime body with Rinnegan that's why it's prime +


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2011)

HInch said:


> Calm down silly, I'm making a joke about it. The forums always catch stupid dumb details but we never twigged on that one. No big deal. I wasn't attacking anyone. We can hug if you like?



LOL i was speaking to everyone in general, not just you.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ahahahah
> 
> He just hovers up to the meteor and touches it.
> Really, Kishi?



read the second translation.
i guess the meteors are roughly the size of the island each.perhaps jsut a bit bigger.
but the second one connected.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> I don't think he's actually prime+, that's only what Kabuto thinks, and he's a misinformed dolt who thinks it was his tinkering that gave Madara the Rinnegan.



Madara fought Hashirama 30+ years prior to his death, I doubt he was still in his prime when he awakened the Rinnegan. I believe the most interesting theory suggested that Kabuto returned him to his youthful form, and believe he gave him the Rinnegan along with it.


----------



## BlackZetsu (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi called them, "our eyes". Grouping the Rinnegan along with the Sharingan and Mangekyou Sharingan. Regardless, it's still a Rikudou thing first and foremost.
> 
> Let's not get it twisted.



[YOUTUBE]GXkmLbl59_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guys, I think Prime+ Madara should be officially banned from the battledome.
> 
> Just saying.



Well atleast Prime+ Madara can get his ass kicked in the OBD.

Or by Nardo's clone.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> This Naruto clone is pretty crazy, making it through all this without going poof. He needs a new name, he has become another entity.



This naruto clone should be called god clone naruto, emperor clone naruto, king clone naruto. All these names for just a clone too


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> that prime madara soon will get his ass kicked by naruto's clone :ho
> and I don't think he in the same level as god minato



Your username/character-loyalties combination makes me think you're a dupe even more than I thought a couple of weeks ago. 



vered said:


> read the second translation.
> i guess the meteors are roughly the size of the island each.perhaps jsut a bit bigger.
> but the second one connected.



Shouldn't everyone there be flattened then?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

They Might as well call This Naruto Arc: *When Pissy Immortals Strike back*...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Well atleast Prime+ Madara can get his ass kicked in the OBD.
> 
> Or by Nardo's clone.



That'll never happen.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Bunshinuto Fanclub?



Bunshinuto? Nah, he needs more manly name then this


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

i cant see a second meteor?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i cant see a second meteor?



Look at the upper left hand side very closely.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> We will see in the end you never know those rocks of his might end up killing Uchihas.



We've proven are dominance over the compressed gravel long before this chapter...


Sasuke was the first to showcase that the rock isn't something a uchiha couldn't handled...

Link removed

Thus laying the foundation on what was to follow...

Itachi soon proved his dominance over the arch Uchiha Nemesis as well 
Link removed

Now we have Madara who is taken this a step further by concurring the rock.....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Bunshinuto? Nah, he needs more manly name then this



"Naruto Clone FC. As badass as a clone can get."


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> First and foremost your assessment isn't confirmed.
> 
> Secondly they have been addressed "As the true power of the sharingan" by multiple characters...
> 
> ...



I'm not even going to start arguing with an uchiha fanboy. So6p was the first to awaken the rinnegan not the Uchiha. The rinnegan requires senju DNA, so please stop saying it belongs to the Uchiha. Just because an uchiha awakened it doesn't mean it's officially theres. Man you make me laugh with your ridiculous logic.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Prime + Madara and naruto i think should be banned from battledome.

like seriously...


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> That'll never happen.



By Naruto's clone? Maybe not.

In the OBD? Always.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara fought Hashirama 30+ years prior to his death, I doubt he was still in his prime when he awakened the Rinnegan. *I believe the most interesting theory suggested that Kabuto returned him to his youthful form, and believe he gave him the Rinnegan along with it.*



NO thats most likely teh truth to lose after using ems,then rin'negan still got whopped by hippy tree hugger who isnt all that powerful if you rank him is trully poor.Tolose at peak uchiha power and then with rin'negan how much fail can you be.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Look at the upper left hand side very closely.



ahhh thank you very much i see it now

+reps


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

... Its the size of Shino's Ant Farm hit the other one 1st.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> "Naruto Clone FC. As badass as a clone can get."



But... What if Tobi is a Zetsu clone of Madara?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi is Juubi/Izuna/Obito


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> NO thats most likely teh truth to lose after using ems,then rin'negan still got whopped by hippy tree hugger who isnt all that powerful if you rank him is trully poor.Tolose at peak uchiha power and then with rin'negan how much fail can you be.



Are you suggesting that he fought Hashirama with the Rinnegan? 

He knows Nagato, who was born 30+ years after VOTE. He gained his Rinnegan shortly before his death. 

It's obvious that he hadn't fought Hashirama with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Bunshinuto? Nah, he needs more manly name then this



clone troopers?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Gotta say Madara is pretty haxx to have Hashirama's power as well as the Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Watch MangaZone not release this week. 

I better not be jinxing it.


----------



## Stajyun (Oct 26, 2011)

From the looks of the spoilers, chapter looks interesting.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

> Naruto use Tajuu Kage Bunshin + Oodama Rasengan and destroy the whole forest.



Oh man I just re read this part. Clone Naruto outdoing Madara


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Gotta say Madara is pretty haxx to have Hashirama's power as well as the Rinnegan.



No surprise there, they go hand-and-hand after all, baby. 


All we need is for Kabuto to confirm it this chapter, putting an end to all discussion.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Oh man I just re read this part. Clone Naruto outdoing Madara



His feats are soon better than the real Naruto's


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Oh man I just re read this part. Clone Naruto outdoing Madara



2nd trans implies he just fights it using his barrage rasengans.im not sure he destroyed the forest.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Oh man I just re read this part. Clone Naruto outdoing Madara



Dat Clone


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara in his Prime + Rennegin + God Mode Cheat = Some of the most uneven power arena I have ever seen... I mean the only way for Naruto to win would be for him to pair up with both Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Your username/character-loyalties combination makes me think you're a dupe even more than I thought a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't everyone there be flattened then?



I'm not clone, I'm original 
and this username just for lulz :ho


----------



## Chibason (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol, my girlfriend pointed out that there was something else there, behind the meteorite, last week but I dismissed it 

This chapter should be interesting, Madara with Mokuton


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Watch MangaZone not release this week.
> 
> I better not be jinxing it.



did they say too that they won't release chap this week..:amazed


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Gotta say Madara is pretty haxx to have Hashirama's power as well as the Rinnegan.



At this point, using Hashirama's power seems almost meaningless anyway.
Oh wow, he can summon a nice little park for people to walk in while the meteors come down


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara is a Rikudou now, far above a mere Uchiha.



Oh Klue..... I believed when he was first introduced in the recent chapter...

The term "Uchiha" came before the Madara...

I also believe that Kabuto mentioned along the lines of "Show me the true power of the Uchiha."

The power of an Uchiha can express in many forms...

In the most basic forms the "Sharingan" is capable of stealing others users techniques...

However Madara takes this a step further...

For past 5 years... The myth of the formula for beating the Uchiha. Has coexisted in the form of the Wood and the rock..

However "Uchiha" Madara has proven that myth to be false... As it is Madara that is concurred both....

The quote "Only a Uchiha can beat a Uchiha" may not be picture perfect, but boy is it much, much more accurate than before...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Are you suggesting that he fought Hashirama with the Rinnegan?
> 
> He knows Nagato, who was born 30+ years after VOTE. He gained his Rinnegan shortly before his death.
> 
> It's obvious that he hadn't fought Hashirama with the Rinnegan.



No kabuto did revived him with the upgrades.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Did Madara use Jukai Kotan or a new, never before seen, Mokuton technique?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

While this chapter sounds very interesting based on only what has been revealed about it so far I also want Tobi to make an appearance. Maybe a panel or two.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 26, 2011)

I really want to see how this "Sea of Forest" will look like. I hope it looks badass.


----------



## Stajyun (Oct 26, 2011)

Look like my guess was right, Madara can indeed summon the Kyuubi


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Gotta say Madara is pretty haxx to have Hashirama's power as well as the Rinnegan.



Its official Madara has surpassed Naruto in The Ass Pull Department...


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Gaara squad.  
They have a bad luck magnet in division.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Ahahahah
> 
> He just hovers up to the meteor and touches it.
> Really, Kishi?



Kishi was never much of a science guy 




Klue said:


> Did Madara use Jukai Kotan or a new, never before seen, Mokuton technique?



Hijutsu Mokuton : Jikai Kotan 

Where is Hiruzen when you need hi- wait... 

Konohomaru to the rescue


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Oh Klue..... I believed when he was first introduced in the recent chapter...
> 
> The term "Uchiha" came before the Madara...
> 
> ...



All true, but the most important line came towards the end:



			
				Kabuto said:
			
		

> The Sage of the Six Paths, I can now touch a fragment of that God's power with the power that I've created.



This is all that matters, bow to your one true God, Rikudou.

Do it now!


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its official Madara has surpassed *sasuke* in The Ass Pull Department...



fixed


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Stajyun said:


> Look like my guess was right, Madara can indeed summon the Kyuubi



The Nine-Tails would be like

Keep on knockin but you can't come in...


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2011)

chauronity said:


> LOL i was speaking to everyone in general, not just you.



So, like, we're not going to hug?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Chibason said:


> This chapter should be interesting, Madara with Mokuton



Madara got "a portion" of Hashirama and can now use Mokuton. 

Maybe this explains why there are so few Senju descendants.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 26, 2011)

A fresh KCM Naruto with all his Clones there would destroy Edo Madara


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Poor Gaara squad.
> They have a bad luck magnet in division.



they probably have a fodder within their group whose a bad luck charm


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 26, 2011)

so we can finally see Onoki biting the dust? pek


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

By carrying the name of Rikudou (Six Paths) it denotes a person that bears the powers of both Uchiha and Senju Clan. Even with that said, we never actually saw Nagato use Uchiha powers, and with that, it is widely accepted that he was simply incapable.

But he hadn't used Hashirama's wood release either, but Madara has. So is the absent of evidence really proof of anything at all?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> A fresh KCM Naruto with all their Clones there would destroy Edo Madara



Not necessary.

Naruto's no. 1 badass clone & Gaara ultimate teamup will be enough to stop Edo Madara


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

And for those who are criticizing Madara for not sticking to his natural given Uchiha power, note that post MS, nothing about the Uchiha is naturally given...


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2011)

If only NASA had known of Oonoki when they made Armageddon

Drilling? Pssh. *Touches meteor*



/terrible movie reference get


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

wait naruto's battle experince gainage is outragous the data he is gathering and Dat clone fucking boss clones that make taijuu kbs  kishi how can you write a fight with this guy struggling now hmm 

How can kyuubi say no to summoning also??


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara got "a portion" of Hashirama and can now use Mokuton.
> 
> Maybe this explains why there are so few Senju descendants.



perhaps with the rinnegan.and well being a full rikudou so it seems with both body power and eye power he can use the mokuton to its fullest ability.
basically he may be the closest thing to RS pre juubi and without senjutsu as well.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> By carrying the name of Rikudou (Six Paths) it denotes a person that bears the powers of both Uchiha and Senju Clan. Even with that said, we never actually saw Nagato use Uchiha powers, and with that, it is widely accepted that he was simply incapable.



Tobi called Nagato the 3rd Rikudou and we all know Tobi is Juubi


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> How can kyuubi say no to summoning also??



He's kinda locked behind Rikudou Sennin level seal :F


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope Oonoki dies in a badass way


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuubi refused Madara. Kyuubi and Naruto best pals forever. <3


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> they probably have a fodder within their group whose a bad luck charm



Its Temari's fault. Uchiha's are instinctively drawn to her...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> By carrying the name of Rikudou (Six Paths) it denotes a person that bears the powers of both Uchiha and Senju Clan. Even with that said, we never actually saw Nagato use Uchiha powers, and with that, it is widely accepted that he was simply incapable.
> 
> But he hadn't used Hashirama's wood release either, but Madara has. So is the absent of evidence really proof of anything at all?



I want answers.

Nagato was probably capable of using all these powers. Tobi probably withheld information to keep him in check.

Couldn't have Nagato growing too powerful.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

What the hell is that Naruto clone still doing there? 
It's out of chakra for KCM, has used SM and failed, and now is still using TKB, all the while has used massive sizes and amounts of Rasengans.

It's pretty clear this one can't be a clone. If it is, Kishi really failed more than he ever has


----------



## korykal (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't like this .. why is Madara ... MADARA , still playing around with this people . Shouldn't they be all tired and chakra depleted ? ... Makes you wonder what would happen if they were rested too ....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Everyone really has it in for Oonoki.

I want someone with more significance or someone closer to Naruto to die. If Oonoki dies, Kishi is just using the easy way out. Now he can say he did kill off named characters, just not ones with any plot relevance or meaning to the hero.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Kyuubi refused Madara. Kyuubi and Naruto best pals forever. <3


Wasn't it implied that Kyuubi was afraid of Madara when he first mentioned him?


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What the hell is that Naruto clone still doing there?
> It's out of chakra for KCM, has used SM and failed, and now is still using TKB, all the while has used massive sizes and amounts of Rasengans.
> 
> It's pretty clear this one can't be a clone. If it is, Kishi really failed



it seems the kyubii gave power to the clone.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What the hell is that Naruto clone still doing there?
> It's out of chakra for KCM, has used SM and failed, and now is still using TKB, all the while has used massive sizes and amounts of Rasengans.
> 
> It's pretty clear this one can't be a clone. If it is, Kishi really failed


_"Madara tries to calls for the Kyuubi, but the Kyuubi refuse *and give chakra to Naruto*."_


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Why does everyone want Onoki to die?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why does everyone want Onoki to die?



He's old. Old people in this manga die.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> And for those who are criticizing Madara for not sticking to his natural given Uchiha power, note that post MS, nothing about the Uchiha is naturally given...
> 
> However in reality, the work of showcasing the trade mark of the Uchiha's "The sharingan" has been left to Sasuke...
> 
> ...



 the charcters so poor and his original power level/jutsu are not good enough to match current powerlevels.Kishi has to give him rehashed powers to stay relevant and look strong in this current timeline.

Prime madara's showing so far is garbage his sharigan powers & prime were fodderised in 1 chapter.Prime madara was not strong enough for now powerlevels.Kishi gave him rin'negan now mokuton he's not even original anymore and what a clone is gonna end him damn.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What the hell is that Naruto clone still doing there?
> It's out of chakra for KCM, has used SM and failed, and now is still using TKB, all the while has used massive sizes and amounts of Rasengans.
> 
> It's pretty clear this one can't be a clone. If it is, Kishi really failed more than he ever has



The only way it's not a clone is it Naruto with Bee is there. The Kyuubi (lent this Clone Chakra)? I guess it works


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> How can kyuubi say no to summoning also??



kyubi sealed inside the real narto, madara just want to talk to it

madara= hi kyubi long time no see, I miss u 
kyubi= just fucking yourself 
naruto= datebayo


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara being awesome continues.


Did lol at kyuubi.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 26, 2011)

Hashirama? lol.

MADARA-SAMAAAAA

Wonder how he died tho'


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why does everyone want Onoki to die?



not onoki particularly, but hopefully somebody with importance in the alliance side.

most people wanting him to die are just desperate to see someone die, and the funny thing is onoki will most likely survive the war and  kishi will have the last laugh


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> By carrying the name of Rikudou (Six Paths) it denotes a person that bears the powers of both Uchiha and Senju Clan. Even with that said, we never actually saw Nagato use Uchiha powers, and with that, it is widely accepted that he was simply incapable.


He bears the power of both, certainly...

However it is not the power that makes the man.... 

My argument lies in the fact that the formula for a Rinnegan or rather the proposition is still...

EMS + Senju cells in a "UCHIHA BODY" -> Rinnegan

That is why it is called a Uchiha power, because a Uchiha is the only ones that can unlock it naturally, and by natural, I mean PRODUCE it...

The EMS is technically not a power for the Uchiha either, as it requires another MS to create... Thus it is actually the power of TWO UCHIHA'S....

To understand my point further one need to only look at why "Sasuke holds so much interest to the badies."

It's certainly not because of his boyish good looks certainly....

Nagato should be a prime example that the formula may not be commutative as his power doesn't seem to be anywhere near Madara's...


----------



## Godspeak X (Oct 26, 2011)

I  was right about  Onoki .


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe the overuse of TKB has taken Naruto's clones to such another level that now they have started rivaling the main body in existential prominence.

Naruto can give Plato nightmares


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> _"Madara tries to calls for the Kyuubi, but the Kyuubi refuse *and give chakra to Naruto*."_



We're sorry, The Nine-Tails can no longer be reached at this number; please hang up and dial again if you would like to make a collect call press the # key.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He's kinda locked behind Rikudou Sennin level seal :F



Dat minato,Dat naruto,Dat kushina does uzumaki's


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why does everyone want Onoki to die?



We just want SOMEONE to die,and right now Onoki seems to be the most potential candidate....

GRAHHHH I feel sooo bloodlust at the moment.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara should have wrapped this up already come on son what is taking so long ? ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What the hell is that Naruto clone still doing there?
> It's out of chakra for KCM, has used SM and failed, and now is still using TKB, all the while has used massive sizes and amounts of Rasengans.
> 
> It's pretty clear this one can't be a clone. If it is, Kishi really failed more than he ever has



And then Kyuubi gave him additional chakra.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> We're sorry, The Nine-Tails can no longer be reached at this number; please hang up and dial again if you would like to make a collect call press the # key.



Someone make a comic strip and have his as telegrams pic


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol Madara getting countered by a single Naruto Clone.


----------



## lions song (Oct 26, 2011)

kage bushin is not even a jutsu anymore,just a lame plot device to have naruto in every scene.

i still remember when no could leave a window open cause the clone would go puff with just  the breeze.this one beats two kages and still has enough to fight madara,its even better than the real naruto judging by its display against nagato,i mean seriously...


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> By carrying the name of Rikudou (Six Paths) it denotes a person that bears the powers of both Uchiha and Senju Clan. Even with that said, we never actually saw Nagato use Uchiha powers, and with that, it is widely accepted that he was simply incapable.
> 
> But he hadn't used Hashirama's wood release either, but Madara has. So is the absent of evidence really proof of anything at all?



The Wood isn't a Senju power, it's Hashirama's power. It's not like every Senju out there had the Wood, even his brother actually didn't.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara should have wrapped this up already come on son what is taking so long ? ?



Madara wants his Pet back he's like: "I promise I won't kill anyone else until Naruto gives me my Nine-Tails Back?"...

Pinky Swear.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Lol Madara getting countered by a single Naruto Clone.


I don't think he's been "countered" exactly. I think Naruto and the rest of the Alliance Shinobi are just struggling to survive at this point, which is why Oonoki decides to put his life on the line at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 26, 2011)

adee said:


> Maybe the overuse of TKB has taken Naruto's clones to such another level that now they have *started rivaling the main body in existential prominence.*
> 
> Naruto can give Plato nightmares




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnF4npdwrJI[/YOUTUBE]




Canon


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

lions song said:


> kage bushin is not even a jutsu anymore,just a lame plot device to have naruto in every scene.
> 
> i still remember when no could leave a window open cause the clone would go puff with just  the breeze.this one beats two kages and still has enough to fight madara,its even better than the real naruto judging by its display against nagato,i mean seriously...


It's just a testament to how much chakra Naruto split up when he sent all of his Kage Bunshin off. The more chakra they have, the more they can accomplish, and stay around.

And Naruto now has like the largest source of chakra there is to freely work his magic with.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara:kyuuuubi...come here pal...

Kyubi..i am now naruto's bitch..

Madara:damn!i knew all along that you are a woman in disguise of fox..

Naruto:! sakura-chan!?..


----------



## John Connor (Oct 26, 2011)

the death god reached its hand into Sarutobi and three death god hands shot out of the 2 Kage Bunshins and original Sarutobi

during the beginning of part 1 it was shown that clones are effected when the real Naruto transforms into Kyuubi

during the FRS training it was shown that each clone has access to Kyuubi when one of the clones started transforming into Kyuubi and Yamato had to destroy it

seals fall under space/time jutsu so it makes sense that Kyuubi chakra can be accessed across great distances


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 26, 2011)

Hashirama to get part 2 feats!!!!!! Naruto aswell!

Motherfuuu....

I'll see ya'll in the dome...


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> We're sorry, The Nine-Tails can no longer be reached at this number; please hang up and dial again if you would like to make a collect call press the # key.


Madara should call the tech center in India for help.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He's old. Old people in this manga die.



How come Guy is still alive then?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> How come Guy is still alive then?



His time will come


----------



## Egotism (Oct 26, 2011)

Kishi needs to learn that when Naruto is beat he's beat >.< Madara to be sealed Next chapter


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto clone cannot be beat!


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Oct 26, 2011)

I sure hope Onoki doesn't die. His death wouldn't have a tremendous amount of impact if he does right now.


----------



## MizMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Prediction:

Onoki probably does something to it. I mean he did lift a giant turtle island... and with one hand. So, this time around, he'll probably use 2 hand or something...?
He'll probably crush or throw it away. He might die as a result or atleast faint.

I'm waiting to see what will happen when Madara finds out about Naruto the Kyuubi Jinchurikki. I'm guessing Kyuubi will start reacting somehow after seeing Madara from inside of Naruto. He CAN see the outside world right? I'm thinking that Kyuubi might help Naruto this time to help defeat Madara since he probably hates Madara for controlling him more than once.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

MizMan said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Onoki probably does something to it. I mean he did lift a giant turtle island... and with one hand. So, this time around, he'll probably use 2 hand or something...?
> He'll probably crush or throw it away. He might die as a result or atleast faint.
> ...



lol..haven't you read the spoiler..?!!


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't get why they want to destroy the forest though. How is it bad? Doesn't it provide very nice cover while fighting?
Not to mention its environmental effects.
Seriously, doesn't anyone in Naruto care for global warming?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems the kyubii gave power to the clone.



Tadah! And we have Naruto the perpetuum mobile ninja constructed. Konoha's one man thousand men army.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 26, 2011)

lol
Naruto: Man, fuck this forest!

*Rasengan*


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 26, 2011)

madara using the 1st powers? they dont fit his charcter at all

senju + unichia 

yea hes basically rikoudou


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

this better not be  kishi's way of showcasing hashirama's powers 

i still want to see the VotE fight between Prime madara and hashirama


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

adee said:


> I don't get why they want to destroy the forest though. How is it bad? Doesn't it provide very nice cover while fighting?


It's Madara's technique. Mokuton can be freely used for offense and defense, and it can be used to suppress an individual's chakra if they're caught with it.



> _Not to mention its environmental effects.
> Seriously, doesn't anyone in Naruto care for global warming?_


Oh, you're joking.

Derp. :B


----------



## Chibason (Oct 26, 2011)

^Yes Madara is a Rikudou


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> It's Madara's technique. Mokuton can be freely used for offense and defense, and it can be used to suppress an individual's chakra if they're caught with it.
> 
> 
> Oh, you're joking.
> ...



Derp indeed


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow i feel sorry for old man Oonoki getting trolled by Kishi.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Wow i feel sorry for old man Oonoki getting trolled by Kishi.



about time...

im still waiting on a major casualty from the alliance..


----------



## aifa (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Also, Kishi needs to stop ass-pulling powers for Madara and have him showcase more of what he can do with EMS alone.



EMS is basically a MS without no drawbacks to the user.. so what's new with those eyes?!

Rinnegan is the real deal here!


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes Oonki is going to die finally a named character death. And another Kage death.

Still I want to get panels of Tsunade and Raikage talking about how things are going to hell.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Yes Oonki is going to die finally a named character death. And another Kage death.
> 
> Still I want to get panels of Tsunade and Raikage talking about how things are going to hell.



pretty much... 

but we still need some deaths from generals or something, or more named people instead of continuous rapeage of fodders all the time.

i mean look how many ET's have gone down compared with named characters that arent fodder?


----------



## Godspeak X (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope people realise this not really "Prime Madara" Kabuto already stated that Edo Madara is completed beyond what he was in his Prime.

He is the only Edo thats stronger then the Original.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto: FUCK YO TREES!!!

Madara:


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> i saw you post this in the spolier thread


I moved it here.



aifa said:


> EMS is basically a MS without no drawbacks to the user.. so what's new with those eyes?!
> 
> Rinnegan is the real deal here!


I still want to see what Mangekyou Sharingan techniques Madara uses.

If the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan is the cause of his Susanoo's dual-sided nature.

... There are other potential benefits, but we're probably going to have to wait until Sasuke's back in action to see 'em. While the ability to use the Mangekyou Sharingan's techniques without going blind is a huge plus alone, that's not all there is to the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohana appears.

I guess Tsunade is in it, too.

She doesn't mention any of the mokuton stuff though. Hopefully T didn't imagine it.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

naruto is first place this week again.the chapter that was ranked was 553.
naruto is on a roll rating wise lately and it started with the garra chapters ,continued with the nagato/itachi chapters and now back to the raikage bit.
i think it will remain at the top till the rest of the arc.


----------



## Talis (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade preparing to go to the battlefield yeahy, and now lets hope that she will fight this time instead sitting and healing.


----------



## Kingnaruto (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade readies her self,


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke will destroy Tsunade for hype and plot development.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

tsunade destroys 2nd meteor and the whole forum explodes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn. Looking at the full translations of both spoilers, I'm kind of wondering if we have some misinformation from T now.

He said the second meteor hit, and there's a lot of stuff he mentioned (Hashirama, Madara using Mokuton, etc) that Ohana didn't. They also both end the chapters on entirely different notes.

I like T's spoilers better.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

Now that is surprising. Tsunade appears in the chapter and will go to the frontlines. Hopefully she does something new and impressive in the next chapters.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

rip tsunade.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto is first place this week again.the chapter that was ranked was 553.
> naruto is on a roll rating wise lately and it started with the garra chapters ,continued with the nagato/itachi chapters and now back to the raikage bit.
> i think it will remain at the top till the rest of the arc.



Probably a combination of this arc coming into more interesting material and OP's somewhat lackluster Fishman Island arc (compared to OP's previous arcs).


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto gonna troll Rikudou Madara with rasengan?
That would be lame. Dont do it kishi, I still have hopes in you.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade going to the front lines, guess it's time for her to fight Dan.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohhh. So Onoki stops 2 meteors....

Power of the gods indeed.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 26, 2011)

TheCoolGinger said:


> Sasuke will destroy Tsunade for hype and plot development.



Eh, Sasuke wouldn't be able to survive the series if he does something like this.


Which I am ok with .


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG!! 

Tsunade heading to the battlefield? *fangasm* pek


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Naruto gonna troll Rikudou Madara with rasengan?
> That would be lame. Dont do it kishi, I still have hopes in you.



Moon sized rasengan seeing I ? 


edit : 

 @ Tsunade


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> Madara:kyuuuubi...come here pal...
> 
> Kyubi..i am now naruto's bitch. A fox' heart is like the autumn skies..
> 
> ...



perfected



Godspeak X said:


> I hope people realise this not really "Prime Madara" Kabuto already stated that Edo Madara is completed beyond what he was in his Prime.
> 
> He is the only Edo thats stronger then the Original.



Aside from Itachi you mean.


----------



## Renyou (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade going to the front lines, guess it's time for her to fight Dan.



*Tsunade attempts to fight*

Naruto Clone: Go have a cup of tea or something, Granny.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki is BAMF. That's sealed.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade is going to fight? 


RIP Tsunade


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ohhh. So Onoki stops 2 meteors....
> 
> Power of the gods indeed.



he injured himself severely doing so.
dont forget he is a kage and has the exact power to handle heavy things like these.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> rip tsunade.



Whats wrong with you thinking Tsunade will die in this arc?

You've been thinking that she will die later for many years, and she is only going to be helping out the team.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Wounded is not dead yet


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Renyou said:


> *Tsunade attempts to fight*
> 
> Naruto Clone: Go have a cup of tea or something, Granny.



I'll be here to make you eat up those words when the time comes...


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Whats wrong with you thinking Tsunade will die in this arc?
> 
> You've been thinking that she will die later for many years, and she is only going to be helping out the team.



a bit guessing a bit joking


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

i hope tsunade fights tobi and jins than edo-madara.


----------



## th3d3vil0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto and Nine-Tail end up making a deal and proceed to completing "That Jutsu" that jiraiya spoke of.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade going to the front lines, guess it's time for her to fight Dan.



Why should she fight Dan? That battlefield has been basically won already and Dan has been imprisoned. Also Dan simply doesn't have the stature to face Tsunade and finally Tsunade already faced the psychological side of her lover been brought back with Edo Tensei when she refused Orochimaru's offer way back in part one. Tsunade will either face Tobi, Zetsu or Madara.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

It will be interesting having a senju (Tsunade) fighting Madara again, which will probably lead to Hashirama x Madara flahsbacks!


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh did I just hear Tsunade?

Hope Kishis not gonna troll her,the way he usually does with Sakura.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Aw little fox is scared of Madara-sama.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> It will be interesting having a senju (Tsunade) fighting Madara again, which will probably lead to Hashirama x Madara flahsbacks!



she is uzumaki as well. i hope she brings a scroll and seals madara's ass.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade brings scroll of seals with her and gives it to Naruto


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Why should she fight Dan? That battlefield has been basically won already and Dan has been imprisoned. Also Dan simply doesn't have the stature to face Tsunade and finally Tsunade already faced the psychological side of her lover been brought back with Edo Tensei when she refused Orochimaru's offer way back in part one. Tsunade will either face Tobi, Zetsu or Madara.



Then what was the point to introduce him at the war?


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

mayumi said:


> she is uzumaki as well. i hope she brings a scroll and seals madara's ass.



Too bad it's rather unlikely that she will teach Naruto anything about his Uzumaki heritage.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Heh... I'm wondering if the Kyuubi denied Madara's summon and gave it's chakra to Naruto in an act of defiance, or if it *had* to give Naruto it's chakra to resist Madara's influence.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Heh... I'm wondering if the Kyuubi denied Madara's summon and gave it's chakra to Naruto in an act of defiance, or if it *had* to give Naruto it's chakra to resist Madara's influence.



I don't think Madara could do anything to Kyubi currently, even if Kyubi was willing to help Madara. Naruto sealed it with the Rikudou Sennin's seal after all.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Heh... I'm wondering if the Kyuubi denied Madara's summon and gave it's chakra to Naruto in an act of defiance, or if it *had* to give Naruto it's chakra to resist Madara's influence.



its not clear from ohana spoiler.
the script should tell us the whole thing though.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

i would take ohana's spoiler's interpretation with grain of salt since it looks like she makes mistakes when she skims through the chapter.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 26, 2011)

If Naruto makes 1000 RIKUDO MODE clones...or even a hundred...

I will collapse...

That would be some haxxx shit


----------



## andrea (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade 

Screw Madara, I can't wait to see Tsunade fight again.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Then what was the point to introduce him at the war?



Right now, I haven't the slightest. But if you look at this war and whom the other leaders fought or are fighting her fighting Dan is just ridiculous.
Gaara fought the 4th Kazekage and the 2nd Mizukage, Mei is fighting Black Zetsu, Mifune fought Hanzou, and Oonoki fought the 2nd Tsuchikage and now Madara. Dan doesn't even compare.

Perhaps that Naruto clone will take care of him. Dan already remarked on the similarities between Naruto and Nawaki.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 26, 2011)

hails said:


> Tsunade
> 
> Screw Madara, I can't wait to see Tsunade fight again.


That would be nice... even if she doesn't make a single hit


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

now i fear of tobi's prediction that  last of senju would fall in today's battle...hang on tsunade sama...


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Tsunade, super Madara will probably take out some of his 60 year old frustation towards her grandfather and granduncle out on her.


----------



## Heli (Oct 26, 2011)

Go Dwarfkage Go. This is your time.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Tsunade can deflect the second meteor with her bouncy bodyparts. Piece of cake.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> That would be nice... even if she doesn't make a single hit



We haven't seen all Tsunade can do, she is the only sennin we have seen fighting only once. She must have a lot under her sleeve.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade gets ready. She's gonna heal Onoki.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

i expect to see atleast 2 kage's die this war and atleast 2 generals.

if not then this hasnt been a war at all


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Dat clone 

Oh wait, now that is the fitting name for him, Datclone


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 26, 2011)

@PrazzyP i wonder what the likelihood of someone dying is =/


----------



## Meraxes (Oct 26, 2011)

I always thought of Tsunade as kinda like... senju diluted, seeing as they would have all be breeding in clan before, (maybe) and Tsunade would be an amalgamation of lots of different, and not a pure breed like Hashirama.

It will still be never interesting to see what she can do, but having her as a top healer, hokage and an awesome awesome awesome offensive fighter, while making up for lack of strong women's representation, would kinda bug me. 

Still, Go, Gurl!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

chauronity said:


> I think Tsunade can deflect the second meteor with her bouncy bodyparts. Piece of cake.



Yeah. Onoki's having trouble with two meteors, but Tsunade has been carrying two meteors around for years. 



Mike Von J said:


> We haven't seen all Tsunade can do, she is the only sennin we have seen fighting only once. She must have a lot under her sleeve.



Indeed. First of all she was stated to be out of shape when she fought Kabuto, whom himself was stated to be in Kakashi's league and was taking soldier pills during their fight. And we never see everything a character can do in just one fight.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> We haven't seen all Tsunade can do, she is the only sennin we have seen fighting only once. She must have a lot under her sleeve.



which would finally shut up all the haters who've been dissing her since her introduction.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i expect to see atleast 2 kage's die this war and atleast 2 generals.
> 
> if not then this hasnt been a war at all


It's a Blitzkrieg


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i expect to see atleast 2 kage's die this war and atleast 2 generals.
> 
> if not then this hasnt been a war at all



two kages are possible, perhaps even likely, but the two generals are rather unlikely imo. The only one who might die is Mifune and as long as he's the only character in the iron country of any worth he won't die.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade should give us unforgettable perfomance and than die.
.....
I still hope for hokage Kakashi.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2011)

Man Onoki must have been a beast in his Prime.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> two kages are possible, perhaps even likely, but the two generals are rather unlikely imo. The only one who might die is Mifune and as long as he's the only character in the iron country of any worth he won't die.



Yeah, and Kitsuchi might look expendable (and by expendable I mean, ugly as sin) but he's the only set up to become Tsuchikage after the Onoki, so he's save.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> two kages are possible, perhaps even likely, but the two generals are rather unlikely imo. The only one who might die is Mifune and as long as he's the only character in the iron country of any worth he won't die.



hmm yeah i was thinking that, but i mean what generals do we have?

Kakashi
Gaara
Kitsuchi
Darui
Mifune

out of these 5 i think kakashi could possibly go, gaara and darui are too young to go. especially darui seeing as its likely hes the next raikage.

kitsuchi and mifune could go but i seriously doubt it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Tsunade should give us unforgettable perfomance and than die.
> .....
> I still hope for hokage Kakashi.



No way!

Tsunade already nearly died once after saving the village and Kakashi was about to be Hokage, but Kakashi said that he is not capable of being Hokage.

There is no need to kill off Tsunade. She is likely going to heal Onoki and perhaps promote Naruto as a Chunin or Jonin.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 26, 2011)

So Tsunade is going to fight?

Oooooh, this is going to be so sweet. 


sum ppl better be scared iz all i gotta say


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Tsunade should give us unforgettable perfomance and than die.
> .....
> I still hope for hokage Kakashi.



Indeed. She will shut every hater mouth and gloriously die on the battlefield.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> hmm yeah i was thinking that, but i mean what generals do we have?
> 
> Kakashi
> Gaara
> ...



kakashi and kitsuchi can go...mei can retire....then we get 5 very young kage...naruto,gaara,darui,kurosuchi and choujiro...new world to new gen...


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> It's a Blitzkrieg



pretty much 

i had high hopes for this war too....


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

Give it up, she is not going to die.

She is going to be helping with Gaara's division and heal Onoki. Possible use a Uzumaki Sealing jutsu on Madara.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> kakashi and kitsuchi can go...mei can retire....then we get 5 very young kage...naruto,gaara,darui,kurosuchi and choujiro...new world to new gen...



they could go, but i mean like kishi has the balls to kill off a significant character 

and yeah the 5 young kage idea sounds great! but i mean surely if onoki dies he doesnt have a worthy successor  kurosuchi is pathetic, and chojuro should die in a badass way after taking on the swordsmen


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

having Madara goes against Tsunade would be epic to behold so i hope it will happen and she will manage to show her true power.
her even managing to hang with Rinnegan Madara will redeem her .


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiruzen, Asuma, Chiyo and Jiraiya had their deaths heavily foreshadowed and were taking the leading position during their arcs. No character in the Alliance is being offered that. PERHAPS Killer Bee since he is one of the targets that Madara needs captured in order to win. Still... even if he does die after the extraction I expect him  to be somehow returned back to life.

Kishi kills outright only the baddies...the good guys have a way more heartwarming death that is only used to develop main characters. He wouln't kill a good guy to just show how powerful a bad guy is. The FV might be an exception but even then I expect the killed good guy to cause some trouble to said Final Villain and possibly even quite foiling his plans before dying.

I wouldn't put it past Kishi if Kabuto was finished by Itachi(who disappears shortly afterwards) and Madara is sealed after Oonoki sacrificies his life in order to weaken him enough(possibly by combining his power with Naruto).

The only ones who should fear are nameless fodders. Though even them might be resurrected at the end of the war if Tobi is converted...or Naruto gains the power to use Rinne Tensei or something similar.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2011)

If Tsunade goes to the front lines just to heal. My reaction is going to be:  :rofl


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Give it up, she is not going to die.
> 
> She is going to be helping with Gaara's division and *heal Onoki*. Possible use a Uzumaki Sealing jutsu on Madara.



The will be the trollest thing ever.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> having Madara goes against Tsunade would be epic to behold so i hope it will happen and she will manage to show her true power.
> her even managing to hang with Rinnegan Madara will redeem her .



as much as i want tsunade to shine, i dont want her to shine that much that she hangs with a rinnegan user.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> they could go, but i mean like kishi has the balls to kill off a significant character
> 
> and yeah the 5 young kage idea sounds great! but i mean surely *if onoki dies he doesnt have a worthy successor*  kurosuchi is pathetic, and chojuro should die in a badass way after taking on the swordsmen



EDO DEIDARA


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 26, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Give it up, she is not going to die.
> 
> She is going to be helping with Gaara's division and heal Onoki. Possible use a Uzumaki Sealing jutsu on Madara.



I'll actually feel kinda cheated if she used Uzumaki sealing jutsu and not Naruto just subconscieously doing it like Sasuke just knows Uchiha jutsu

No doubt her Yin Seal was something her grandma made, but she never showed anything for fuinjutsu. She's more ninjutsu and taijutsu


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade practically kept the entire town alive during Nagato's nuclear bomb, I'd say she's pretty damn impressive already. Imagine her applying that healing power during a match with Madara. He'd have nothing on her: she can't die in combat.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> having Madara goes against Tsunade would be epic to behold so i hope it will happen and she will manage to show her true power.
> her even managing to hang with Rinnegan Madara will *redeem her *.



what to redeem...?...she healed half of the konoha with her medical ninjutsu and nearly died in the process...tell me one thing she did that can be said dishonorable..


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

gershvin said:


> EDO DEIDARA



his artwork is too manly


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

So Tsunades gonna save Onoki I guess

Just when I raised my hope a little bit.

Kishi trolled us all.


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess it seems like you really do need Uchiha and Senju DNA to attain the Rinnegan.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> So Tsunades gonna save Onoki I guess
> 
> Just when I raised my hope a little bit.
> 
> Kishi trolled us all.



Nah, Oonoki is quite beyond saving. His death is practically guaranteed at this point.



Mister said:


> I guess it seems like you really do need Uchiha and Senju DNA to attain the Rinnegan.



You need more than just the DNA you need mastery over it. Otherwise Danzou would have become a Rikudou. But he could neither control the Uchiha parts nor the Senju parts properly.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> what to redeem...?...she healed half of the konoha with her medical ninjutsu and nearly died in the process...tell me one thing she did that can be said dishonorable..



i meant battle wise. especially in the forum.


----------



## takL (Oct 26, 2011)

ohana: what was the name of the gum guy?
a 2chan neller: luffy
ohana: oh yes its luffy! thanks!


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 26, 2011)

takL said:


> ohana was the name of the gum guy?
> a 2chan neller:luffy
> ohana: oh yes its luffy! thanks!



Goodness


----------



## Evilene (Oct 26, 2011)

^ I guess Ohana doesn't read One Piece.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

takL said:


> ohana was the name of the gum guy?
> a 2chan neller:luffy
> ohana: oh yes its luffy! thanks!



So I assume she's asking after Dodai cause she is in the middle of writing the skript?


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nah, Oonoki is quite beyond saving. His death is practically guaranteed at this point.



Youll never know.Kishi may use this situation to hype Tsuande(by having her heal someone beyond saving)


*Spoiler*: __ 



and at the same time troll us all


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

what?! ohana forgot name of luffy..


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Youll never know.Kishi may use this situation to hype Tsuande(by having her heal someone beyond saving)
> 
> a
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He may not. Healing Oonoki wouldn't hype her in the least.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Kyubi, soon you will be the next victim of Naruto's Talk No Justu.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn it!

Tsunade arriving after Mizukage got sealed.

Guaranteed to have some epic comment from him about her Boobs.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 26, 2011)

Inb4 no one dies ...

But for real, Oonoki must die...maybe even Ei will


----------



## Hitt (Oct 26, 2011)

All this obsession with people dying..sheesh.

People do realize that there's seinnen, or even other shoenen, which will more than satisfy your bloodlust with "Anyone Can Die" being the rule of the game?


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Oct 26, 2011)

Guys, guys, we all know that Tsunade's just going to heal some people and be a cheerleader for Datclone Naruto.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> He may not. Healing Oonoki wouldn't hype her in the least.



Well fans may not think so,but I bet in Kishis mind he thought that it would hype Tsunades healing ability.

Cause I know for sure that Kishis not gonna make Tsunade fight.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade better fight, and she better use some Raiton jutsus.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah looks like Madara and Kabuto talk about Tobi for a tiny bit there. Something about carrying out a plan.



> ムウ（カブト）　これが六道仙人のちから…　すばらしい
> マダラ　フッ…　懐かしい風景だ　…　…　カブトと言ったな…　お前どこまでしっている？　… オレの事を
> ムウ（マダラ）　おそらくですが…　初代火影柱間と戦った　あの終末の谷で　アナタは死んではいなじゃった 　…　その時点では　あの戦いで初代火影には負けたものの　アナタは柱間の力の一部を手に入れた　　…違い ますか？
> マダラ首元の服をめくり、体を確認する。
> ...



Babelfish actually makes more sense than GT this week.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki is probably 80 years old. He probably wouldn't even accept healing. Dying to protect Gaara would be the best way to go for him.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> The Wood isn't a Senju power, it's Hashirama's power. It's not like every Senju out there had the Wood, even his brother actually didn't.


oh my good the innuendos here  



PikaCheeka said:


> Ah looks like Madara and Kabuto talk about Tobi for a tiny bit there.


I don't know what it says, could you translate a bit for me please pika.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

kabuto mentioned RS again.
onooki is gravely injured.
it seems the madara and kabuto are talking with one another while the rest of the group were struggling with the meteors.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 26, 2011)

So let me see if I got this right. Kyuubi refuses to help Madara but instead he decides to help Naruto?

This looks like Kyuubi is becoming a cool guy like Bee's Partner.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

i think a quarter of the alliance was wiped or effected somehow by the meteor im not sure.
it created quakes that reached the headquarters and they reported somthing about a quarter or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> oh my good the innuendos here
> 
> 
> I don't know what it says, could you translate a bit for me please pika.



I used Google Translate and Babel Fish and a dictionary for a couple of words that seemed strange. Nothing fancy. My Japanese is limited to picking out character names and a few other words. 

Basically Madara says that he fought at VotE and survived when Kabuto asks about it. Kabuto says that he is a "friend" of Madara. There's something about a willingness to carry out an old plan, or a plan gone wrong, or something. I'm confused there because both translators say very different things.

Sorry if it sounded like I actually knew Japanese.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> as much as i want tsunade to shine, i dont want her to shine that much that she hangs with a rinnegan user.



She is a Sannin, Orochimaru had 2 Senjus at his peak and could hang with a Rinnegan user.  
Jiraiya did hang with a Rinnegan user.  A user who so much as stated he would have lost if he had knowledge.
I want her to be shown as the strongest of the Gokage, and live up to the title of Hokage.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

15% or 20% of the Alliance forces were affected by the quake?


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

onoki won`t die before he meets deidara again.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> So let me see if I got this right. Kyuubi refuses to help Madara but instead he decides to help Naruto?
> 
> This looks like Kyuubi is becoming a cool guy like Bee's Partner.



No, it looks like it's scared of being a mindless slave to Madara, would rather sit in it's cage.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 26, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> So let me see if I got this right. Kyuubi refuses to help Madara but instead he decides to help Naruto?
> 
> This looks like Kyuubi is becoming a cool guy like Bee's Partner.



Nah, more like he chose the "lesser evil" though personally I think he made the wrong choice...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I used Google Translate and Babel Fish and a dictionary for a couple of words that seemed strange. Nothing fancy. My Japanese is limited to picking out character names and a few other words.
> 
> Basically Madara says that he fought at VotE and survived when Kabuto asks about it. Kabuto says that he is a "friend" of Madara. There's something about a willingness to carry out an old plan, or a plan gone wrong, or something. I'm confused there.
> 
> Sorry if it sounded like I actually knew Japanese.


ah, no pro thanks for the info tho. can't wait for those scans


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No, it looks like it's scared of being a mindless slave to Madara, would rather sit in it's cage.



That's how the best friendships start.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

ok its about the 4th unit that was effected.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

So we're going to receive a hint or insight concerning Madara and Tobi's relationship, eh? 



Does the Rinnegan appear in the script at all?


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> i think a quarter of the alliance was wiped or effected somehow by the meteor im not sure.
> it created quakes that reached the headquarters and they reported somthing about a quarter or something.



I think they are only talking about division four. They feel the tremors of the meteor impact and Shikaku asks Inoichi what happened and the Raikage asks I think what kind of shape the 4th division is in after Madara's attack.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

And I`m sure Deidara will be freed soon. After all now the weapons of mass destruction have been unleashed. Time to shine for c0. Poor samurai fodder`s


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think they are only talking about division four. They feel the tremors of the meteor impact and Shikaku asks Inoichi what happened and the Raikage asks I think what kind of shape the 4th division is in after Madara's attack.



yea i corrected my mistake.they are talking about devision 4.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Oct 26, 2011)

At least with Naruto he has a cage where he can chill. With Madara kyuubi is beeing mindfuckd . 
I would have chosen Naruto as well .


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 26, 2011)

cheking the first part of script, Kabuto speak to Madara about the false Madara...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> cheking the first part of script, Kabuto speak to Madara about the false Madara...



Check the script for something like this: Reincarnation eye EMS + Senju DNA equaling.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think there's any mention of Rinnegan :/


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I don't think there's any mention of Rinnegan :/



That's some bull shit.

Thankfully there is another half to the script.


----------



## Topher (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Check the script for something like this: Reincarnation eye EMS + Senju DNA equaling.



You do care about the rinegan being exclusive to rikudou rather than it being a uchiha doujoutsu as well.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Topher said:


> You do care about the rinegan being exclusive to rikudou rather than it being a uchiha doujoutsu as well.



I've supported that theory since 510, it really makes sense to me. Now Madara has Hashirama cells, confirmed.

Oh, it's gonna become a canon fact. Just you wait, Topher. 


Don't get me wrong Topher, it was grouped with the Sharingan as an Uchiha power. That can't be denied.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Rinnegan is 輪廻眼 in japanese, it's not mentioned on that script.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 26, 2011)

Not surprise Kyuubi would choose Naruto. At this point even if he doesn't like him he knows Naruto isn't a bad person and won't just use him as a slave. Kyuubi ain't dumb. Glad to see Tsunade on the move. As of deaths Kishi still has killed more then any of the big three and his named characters are all strong in their own rights not surprise that they are not just dying. If he offs the old kage fine but if he doesn't ok I just go with it.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

why you do this kishi


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi's story seems validated now that we know Madara really did go for Hashirama's genes. 

It seems to be a small implication that they're the same person in some fashion. 
Aside from the cracks (Madara's face and Tobi's mask); plus if Tobi meets Madara he can always assume control of Madara with his Genjutsu that's very similar to Koto.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2011)

So did Kyuubi just freak out feeling Madara's chakra/presence? He never reacted that way with Tobi around...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

why is kyubbi so scared of Madara? animal abuse? D:


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 26, 2011)

seems we may get tsunade vs madara whos obviously gonna survive onokis attempt. we'll probably get what we missed out on in the pain arc.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : Okay, and how about the 2nd one, Oonoki ?
> 
> The 1st Meteorite is destroyed by another one.



DAT MADARA 


I loled so hard


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 26, 2011)

Mister said:


> Tobi's story seems validated now that we know Madara really did go for Hashirama's genes.
> 
> It seems to be a small implication that they're the same person in some fashion.
> Aside from the cracks (Madara's face and Tobi's mask); plus if Tobi meets Madara he can always assume control of Madara with his Genjutsu that's very similar to Koto.



Anybody can learn that you gathered cells. I think Tobi is probably a former servant of Madara that used his name.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara trolled/owned Oonoki.


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

"Madara : Of course, I did. The Edo Tensei jutsu's real motive was to use it on fellow travellers."

Fellow travelers.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Mister said:


> "Madara : Of course, I did. The Edo Tensei jutsu's real motive was to use it on fellow travellers."
> 
> Fellow travelers.



I didn't quite catch that line. What is he talking about?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara trolled/owned Oonoki.


its a true problem? /trollface moment


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Jesus said:


> So did Kyuubi just freak out feeling Madara's chakra/presence? He never reacted that way with Tobi around...



I think Madara tried to take control of it and Kyubi basically said "fuck you" and sided with Naruto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Mister said:


> "Madara : Of course, I did. The Edo Tensei jutsu's real motive was to use it on fellow travellers."
> 
> Fellow travelers.



Probably means on fellow shinobi who wouldn't mind being brought back if they died in war or something.

That would make Tobirama a lot less evil than how he currently sounds, inventing ET and all, though living sacrifices are still there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I think Madara tried to take control of it and Kyubi basically said "fuck you" and sided with Naruto.


it was not a fuck you, kyuubi will help naruto for fear of madara, not by its own will, both translations point this.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> its a true problem? /trollface moment



It was the first thought that passed through my mind when I read that.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Probably means on fellow shinobi who wouldn't mind being brought back if they died in war or something.
> 
> That would make Tobirama a lot less evil than how he currently sounds, inventing ET and all.



That would be my take as well. Afterall there's no way Niidaime would have created Edo Tensei if it was as flawed as the Edos Oro and Kabuto used.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

madara really slapped kabuto by saying that..


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess Dust release uses an insane amount of chakra. Onoki was unable to use Dust release all the way back in the Mizukage fight but since than he's used tons of other Jutsu, including the Doton technique on an entire meteor. Which begs the question of if Onoki can use the Doton technique to lift up a meteor & it takes less chakra than dust release why does he even bother with Dust Release when he could just pick up mountains & hurl them at the enemy.

As for the Edo Tensei thing, I take it to mean that Tobirama originally intended it to be used to summon the souls of the dead so that they could share their wisdom or meet their loved ones one last time, rather than being used to bind their soul to the impure world at the cost of someone else's life.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

"We are returning to our true selves, even if it's just a little bit."

This actually gives some weight to the Tobi/Madara being the same person, just split theory's. But it depends if the wording is correct though.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That would be my take as well. Afterall there's no way Niidaime would have created Edo Tensei if it was as flawed as the Edos Oro and Kabuto used.



Though you still need living sacrifices so yeah. Doesn't paint him in a good light.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

madara is a troll confirmed!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

"How about the 2nd one oonoki?"

So Madara shares Tobi's sense of humor..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Kabuto doesent give a damn shit about Madara, he is following his own motives and Madara is just his pwn now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> It was the first thought that passed through my mind when I read that.


i bet that we will have an edition for this , trollface falling of the sky behind the first meteor would be epic


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> "We are returning to our true selves, even if it's just a little bit."
> 
> This actually gives some weight to the Tobi/Madara being the same person, just split theory's. But it depends if the wording is correct though.



Both that quote and your following theory make little sense.

Care to explain?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> "We are returning to our true selves, even if it's just a little bit."
> 
> This actually gives some weight to the Tobi/Madara being the same person, just split theory's. But it depends if the wording is correct though.



You don't say? :ho

Do you know how many debates I got into over the past few weeks just arguing for the possibility that a clone or a soul-split took place?

Where is vegeta2002?


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Though you still need living sacrifices so yeah. Doesn't paint him in a good light.



Obviously he would use his opponents as sacrifices and not his comerades. And whether he kills them with his kunai in battle or uses them as sacrifices for Edo Tensei in battle doesn't make any difference for his victims. They are just as dead.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 26, 2011)

how far has naruto come, I remember in the land of the waves arc sasuke threw a shuriken so that the one behind it was completely cover, now they are doing it with meteorites.


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> why is kyubbi so scared of Madara? animal abuse? D:



he doesnt like being under anyones control thats allI would be pissed off too should someone genjutsu me and used me like a toy


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

madara: "hey guys, let me show you my meteor!" "what about another one?"




Madatroll FC


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> how far has naruto come, I remember in the land of the waves arc sasuke threw a shuriken so that the one behind it was completely cover, now they are doing it with meteorites.



Yes sir:




Klue said:


> Madara is so amazing, he hid a second meteorite in the first one's blind spot.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Where is Minato when you need him ? He could have redirected that shit right back into space with his Space/Time barrier ninjutsu


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> kyuubi will help naruto for fear of madara, both translations point this.



Uh, care to point to which translation says this


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously he would use his opponents as sacrifices and not his comerades. And whether he kills them with his kunai in battle or uses them as sacrifices for Edo Tensei in battle doesn't make any difference for his victims. They are just as dead.



Blowing up someone or instantly killing him by obliterating his body is not the same as making ground fuse with him and making him a vessel for another soul. But I guess since it was made in time of war no one gave a damn.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Where is Minato when you need him ? He could have redirected that shit right back into space with his Space/Time barrier ninjutsu



He would have probably been out of chakra after warping both of them. I call that easy pickings for a Rikudou.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara used the Kage Meteorite no Jutsu


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> He would have probably been out of chakra after warping both of them. I call that easy pickings for a Rikudou.



Minato redirected a huge blast from full powered Kyuubi like nothing, those to huge chunk of rocks wouldnt have bein any problem for him.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> He would have probably been out of chakra after warping both of them. I call that easy pickings for a Rikudou.



You must not know Minato. I call easy pickings for the Yellow Flash


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

The fake spoiler was far better than what Kishi is giving to us...
And Kyuubi prefering Naruto over Madara is a BIG BS.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Blowing up someone or instantly killing him by obliterating his body is not the same as making ground fuse with him and making him a vessel for another soul. But I guess since it was made in time of war no one gave a damn.



I really see no moral difference. You kill them both ways and being made an Edo Tensei doesn't seem any more painful than many other ways shinobi use to kill. As long as he doesn't compel the summoned souls and they are free to depart as they want to I don't see any particular reason to stigmatize Edo Tensei.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope we learn if Madara's asteroids is Rinnegan or one of his own jutsus. 

I'm also hoping Madara uses his other two MS jutsus after the asteroid fiasco is over with, to show us once and for all if the MS is a random power generator. 
Susanoo seems to be the standard 3rd ability now if you're skilled enough to get it, but what of the other two? Itachi and Sasuke have the same ones, just different degrees of skill with them; Sasuke is better with Amaterasu, Itachi is better with Tsukiyomi. But then there's Kakashi who has Kamui, this could had been written off as either a mutation since he isn't an Uchiha or had something to do with how he unlocked it without killing anyone. But then Shisui comes along who somehow has Koto Amatsukami... in _each_ eye. Madara can be the one who clears it up for us. If he has Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi, then there's something unique about Kakashi and Shisui. If he doesn't, then MS is a random power generator. 

I'd say I want him to use his EMS jutsu too, but I'm confident that's being saved to be Sasuke's new trump card.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara trolling 



?_Camorra_? said:


> Kabuto doesent give a damn shit about Madara, he is following his own motives and Madara is just his pwn now.



It's called digging your own grave son


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> madara: "hey guys, let me show you my meteor!" "what about another one?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I was thinking. Edo Troll Mizukage would be so proud right now


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Translation makes no fucking sense.

Are they saying that Madara as a whole never existed, or Tobi was never Madara?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> *I really see no moral difference.* You kill them both ways and being made an Edo Tensei doesn't seem more painful than many other ways shinobi use to kill. As long as he doesn't compel the summoned souls and they are free to depart as they want to I don't see any particular reason to stigmatize Edo Tensei.



Yeah neither did he, that's why he made it. I think it's just more gruesome than 90% of the death we saw in this war.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Uh, care to point to which translation says this


Ohana's

"9b inside of Naruto reacts to madara.
not to be gotten by madara, 9b lends chakra to Naruto."

T's

"madara tries to call 9b up but 9b abhors it and lends chakra to Naruto."




pay attention that T's doesnt cancel Ohana's, kyuubi would obviously refuse, what we are discussing is, was it a fuck you, or was it for fear?

if it was a "fuck you" it would go against what the translation of Ohana's spoiler points.

so by both spoilers, it points that kyuubi refuses madara, for fear of madara getting it: "not to be gotten by madara", kyuubi was pressured to help naruto, for its own interests.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

As is Minato being able to do anything in this situation


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> As is Minato being able to do anything in this situation



Minato is the second god of shinobi after Rikudou sennin, he wont waste more then a fraction of a second against Madara who strugles against base Naruto's KB,a dead tired Oonoki and tired Gaara. Madara canot even kill fodders ,i call that major fail


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

Itachi, Nidaime Mizukage and Madara have to form a team


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> As is Minato being able to do anything in this situation



Fool! Minato can do anything in any situation whatsoever. Just ask his fans.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I guess Dust release uses an insane amount of chakra. Onoki was unable to use Dust release all the way back in the Mizukage fight but since than he's used tons of other Jutsu, including the Doton technique on an entire meteor. Which begs the question of if Onoki can use the Doton technique to lift up a meteor & it takes less chakra than dust release why does he even bother with Dust Release when he could just pick up mountains & hurl them at the enemy.


Chakra supply is very inconsistent in Part II mainly in this War arc.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

> The vibrations of the meteorite falling can be felt by Tsunade and the others at HQ;
> 
> Shikaku : What the heck ?
> Inoichi : Reporting. The 4th division just dealt with a huge falling rock. We just felt the shockwave.
> ...



So wait, Oonoki failed 

GOOD GOOD!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Minato and Itachi are Kishi's golden boys.

anyway

Tobi is true Terror lol. Juubi!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

> Tsunade : Does that mean that the man know as Madara was dead all along in the first place ?
> If the other one was nothing more than a fake, a deception to deceive us. Then the world is about to experience true terror.
> The terror known as "Power".




this is getting too complicated


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> So wait, Oonoki failed
> 
> GOOD GOOD!



The second meteorite caught him by surprise, and smashed through the first one that Oonoki was holding.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> *I hope we learn if Madara's asteroids is Rinnegan or one of his own jutsus. *I'm also hoping Madara uses his other two MS jutsus after the asteroid fiasco is over with, to show us once and for all if the MS is a random power generator.
> Susanoo seems to be the standard 3rd ability now if you're skilled enough to get it, but what of the other two? Itachi and Sasuke have the same ones, just different degrees of skill with them; Sasuke is better with Amaterasu, Itachi is better with Tsukiyomi. But then there's Kakashi who has Kamui, this could had been written off as either a mutation since he isn't an Uchiha or had something to do with how he unlocked it without killing anyone. But then Shisui comes along who somehow how Koto Amatsukami... in _each_ eye. Madara can be the one who clears it up for us. If he has Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi, then there's something unique about Kakashi and Shisui. If he doesn't, then MS is a random power generator.
> 
> I'd say I want him to use his EMS jutsu too, but I'm confident that's being saved to be Sasuke's new trump card.


The asteroid is a rinnegan ability, Nagato summoned a mini one when he was fighting Naruto/Bee. 

Chapter 486


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Kishi's asspull : Gaara and Onoki created enough sand to cover everyone and lessen the impact


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

A massacre? A massacre!


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> The second meteorite caught him by surprise, and smashed through the first one that Oonoki was holding.



Which means 1 landed and he failed and slaughter happened.

MORE KISHI MORE!


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Chakra supply is very inconsistent in Part II mainly in this War arc.



Chakra supply has been inconsistent from the start. It's completely arbitrary.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this is getting too complicated



They're calling Tobi a fake simply because Madara was Edo Tenseied. This proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Which means 1 landed and he failed and slaughter happened.
> 
> MORE KISHI MORE!


not really, looks like they had time to run D:, but Oonoki might be pretty fucked.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

If Tobi is Juubi that "I'm gonna take my eyes back (Nagato's eyes)" comment will make sense.
It would also clear why he slaughtered (I assume he gave the order) the Uzumaki clan (killing anybody strong enough to seal him)


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this is getting too complicated



Complicated, or friken makes no sense.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

So it all points towards that Oonoki is giving his all to save the 4th division at cost of his own life, likely he'll kick the bucket in the next chapter.

Madara has no troubles at all with being overkill, two meteors. 

I wonder if that part about him being able to use Mokuton is true.

Well we got another confirmation that he did survive his against Hashirama and gained a bit of his rival's DNA, proving tp be true the things Tobi said to Sasuke and Konan about him surviving and why he challanged Shodai.

Kyuubi sure wants nothing to do with Madara.



Zabuza said:


> So let me see if I got this right. Kyuubi refuses to help Madara but instead he decides to help Naruto?
> 
> This looks like Kyuubi is becoming a cool guy like Bee's Partner.



Not quite, he is just sticking to the "winner" side. He rather stay inside Naruto and later break out free (ias unlikely as that is) than be used as Madara's pet in a fight again.


----------



## Face (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this is getting too complicated



What is so complicated about that translation?
She was just sayings that Tobi wasn't really Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this is getting too complicated



I'm guessing it relates back to what Shikaku said a while ago about Tobidara not actually hating, but just being a raw embodiment of hatred.

Tobi is the bulk of Madara's evil that has persevered in another body as its own entity, perhaps...



Face said:


> What is so complicated about that translation?
> She was just sayings that Tobi wasn't really Madara.



Translation sounds like Tsunade is saying Madara never existed to begin with.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> not really, looks like they had time to run D:, but Oonoki might be pretty fucked.



I don't really care for main chars dying, I just want to see the army get raped by the power of Madara.

So any kind of slaughter and massacre is welcome. I want the reason Oonoki shat his pants at the kage summit at the mention of Madara's name to be justified


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi is Juubi in human form confirmed. Turrin was right all along


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> If Tobi is Juubi that "I'm gonna take my eyes back (Nagato's eyes)" comment will make sense.
> It would also clear why he slaughtered (I assume he gave the order) the Uzumaki clan (killing anybody strong enough to seal him)



Tobi's real identity being the Juubi would create the most retarded plot twist of all time. As a man of reason, I'm hoping such things don't come to pass.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi = Juubi would be the most awesome thing ever


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I guess Dust release uses an insane amount of chakra. Onoki was unable to use Dust release all the way back in the Mizukage fight but since than he's used tons of other Jutsu, including the Doton technique on an entire meteor. Which begs the question of if Onoki can use the Doton technique to lift up a meteor & it takes less chakra than dust release why does he even bother with Dust Release when he could just pick up mountains & hurl them at the enemy.



Jinton using a great deal of chakra would make it more balanced considering it's unstoppable power. 

Well Onoki used his jutsu to carry the island turtle... he should had been hurling mountains at the enemy this whole time. Just one of those things that should have happened, but didn't.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> A massacre? A massacre!



That means more fodders die


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Tobi is Juubi in human form confirmed. Turrin was right all along





Nagato Sennin said:


> Uh, care to point to which translation says this




So, how about it?


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Chakra supply has been inconsistent from the start. It's completely arbitrary.


In Part I many things still made sense. You could clearly see the difference between a Jounin fight and a Kage fight however the power scale in Part II makes Chuunins have more chakra and power than Kages in Part I.

Shinobis say they don't have much chakra and still could use endless high level techniques.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

i find no contradiction in tsunade sama...at this point nobody has any clue to who is who apart from edo madara and perhaps kabuto...
tsunade-haime...use you dual meteors to crush everything else..i know you can..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade is heading to the battlefield. I expected her to user her mass Katsuyuu healing jutsu like she did in the Pain arc in that case.

I actually think all remaining Kages (she, Ei, Mei though not sure about Gaara) should team up against Madara.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The asteroid is a rinnegan ability, Nagato summoned a mini one when he was fighting Naruto/Bee.
> 
> Chapter 486


That was just a rock from the lake being manipulated with Bashou Tennin. Notice the water coming off of it.

Granted, what Madara's doing with these humongous rocks could still be an application of Bashou Tennin, just on a much larger scale.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi's real identity being the Juubi would create the most retarded plot twist of all time. As a man of reason, I'm hoping such things don't come to pass.



Exactly why it's going to happen.  
Also makes sense with the stuff Tobi said during the winter arc. He wants to get  his "body" back, coincidently the  Juubi subplot was introduced the chapter after.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Jinton using a great deal of chakra would make it more balanced considering it's unstoppable power.
> 
> Well Onoki used his jutsu to carry the island turtle... he should had been hurling mountains at the enemy this whole time. Just one of those things that should have happened, but didn't.



There are countless Alliance shinobi on the battlefield, why would he be tossing entire mountains for?

If Muu were capable of this, then that's a different story.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

haha i really hope that Tobi is juubi, would be a nice plot.


Plus, we would actually be seeing a true demon acting and interacting with other characters, would be awesome


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> They're calling Tobi a fake simply because Madara was Edo Tenseied. This proves absolutely nothing.


Exactly, afterall it's not as if Kabuto called Tobi "Fake Madara" when he talked to the real one. Wait he did.... Well, I'm sure there is totally reasonable explanation for that. Like....yeah: "Kishi messed up" That one's always right


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Muu ( Kabuto ) : Did you just said "Someone as lowly as us ?"

What does this mean? And when did Madara say that?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

Ugh, can we at least expect some chinese scan's anytime soon if the chapter isn't out yet?


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

But he can't be Jubi, because the Tailed Beasts are split


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Muu ( Kabuto ) : Did you just said "Someone as lowly as us ?"
> 
> What does this mean? And when did Madara say that?



he insulted kabuto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Tobi is Juubi in human form confirmed. Turrin was right all along



Why is Juubi hideously butthurt-fascinated by Hashirama?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Exactly, afterall it's not as if Kabuto called Tobi "Fake Madara" when he talked to the real one. Wait he did.... Well, I'm sure there is totally reasonable explanation for that. Like....yeah: "Kishi messed up" That one's always right



Is this another one of your fantastic translations?


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> But he can't be Jubi, because the Tailed Beasts are split



Their bodies and part of their soul. But can we say the same about their Ego?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The asteroid is a rinnegan ability, Nagato summoned a mini one when he was fighting Naruto/Bee.
> 
> Chapter 486



We don't know if that was a meteor or if it was a nearby boulder, although it does look like it could be a meteor. 

But you have to notice that Nagato used Bansho Tennin to get that boulder, Madara on the otherhand did handseals as if it were a jutsu, and Susanoo seemed to help him. Not only that, but we don't know if Madara was using the EMS or Rinnegan when he called forth the asteroid since he was so far away. But since his Susanoo vanished when he switched to the Rinnegan, I'm assuming he was using the EMS when he used the asteroid.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, how about it?



Tobi is true terror, no redeemable facts within him. Everyone saying he is evil.

I highly doubt that it's Madara since he was just edo'd.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> They're calling Tobi a fake simply because Madara was Edo Tenseied. This proves absolutely nothing.







Descent of the Lion said:


> Complicated, or friken makes no sense.



x2



Face said:


> What is so complicated about that translation?
> She was just sayings that Tobi wasn't really Madara.



i know, but when we expect kishi to clean up things a little, he is actually making us discuss wtf tobi is even more now 



PikaCheeka said:


> I'm guessing it relates back to what Shikaku said a while ago about Tobidara not actually hating, but just being a raw embodiment of hatred.
> 
> Tobi is the bulk of Madara's evil that has persevered in another body as its own entity, perhaps...
> 
> ...



yeah Tobi could be the embodiment of Madara's hatred...that could actually relate directly to juubi itself, depending of the links between uchihas and juubi


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Muu ( Kabuto ) : Did you just said "Someone as lowly as us ?"
> 
> What does this mean? And when did Madara say that?


We have to wait for the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> We don't know if that was a meteor or if it was a nearby boulder, although it does look like it could be a meteor.
> 
> But you have to notice that Nagato used Bansho Tennin to get that boulder, Madara on the otherhand did handseals as if it were a jutsu, and Susanoo seemed to help him. Not only that, but we don't know if Madara was using the EMS or Rinnegan when he called forth the asteroid since he was so far away. But since his Susanoo vanished when he switched to the Rinnegan, I'm assuming he was using the EMS when he used the asteroid.



Follow the conversation Madara and Kabuto were having, it's beyond clear that whatever he was performing those handseals for, was a technique that is a result of Rikudou's/Rinnegan's power.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> We don't know if that was a meteor or if it was a nearby boulder, although it does look like it could be a meteor.
> 
> But you have to notice that Nagato used Bansho Tennin to get that boulder, Madara on the otherhand did handseals as if it were a jutsu, and Susanoo seemed to help him. Not only that, but we don't know if Madara was using the EMS or Rinnegan when he called forth the asteroid since he was so far away. But since his Susanoo vanished when he switched to the Rinnegan, I'm assuming he was using the EMS when he used the asteroid.



Sasuke's Susanoo gives him Amaterasu shield/Bow/Sword. Itachi has Totsuka/Mirror,  might be Madara's  gave him a jutsu enhancing ability?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is Juubi hideously butthurt-fascinated by Hashirama?



Maybe something happened in the past


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> We don't know if that was a meteor or if it was a nearby boulder, although it does look like it could be a meteor.
> 
> But you have to notice that Nagato used Bansho Tennin to get that boulder, Madara on the otherhand did handseals as if it were a jutsu, and Susanoo seemed to help him. Not only that, but we don't know if Madara was using the EMS or Rinnegan when he called forth the asteroid since he was so far away. But since his Susanoo vanished when he switched to the Rinnegan, I'm assuming he was using the EMS when he used the asteroid.



we'll soon see if he is in his rinnegan mode.but im sure its a rinnegan power.
dont forget that it wasnt vanished by unsummoned from the sand grip to be resummoned once madara got to kabuto side again.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 26, 2011)

> Shikaku : There is no mistake. This is Madara's jutsu.



From this sentence I can assume that one of Madara's most famous jutsus was the Meteor.

...if this is the case, WHY did no one ever say "beware of the Meteor when you face Madara"?


----------



## Ferno (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like the Senju DNA theory was right after all. Looking back actually, the fact that Nagato was revived with the rinnegan, which would have to be in his DNA for it to appear (see mechanics of Edo Tensei), hints that the theory is indeed correct. Receiving a pair of sharingan eyes or senju DNA depending if you're an Uchiha or Senju activates the rinnegan, making it yours.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> There are countless Alliance shinobi on the battlefield, why would he be tossing entire mountains for?
> 
> If Muu were capable of this, then that's a different story.



Consider the charging phase between two armies, that's when Onoki could had threw mountains. He obviously couldn't when the two armies clash or else he would hit his own troops.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTgjyRXnNmc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWm_AAnPy-k[/YOUTUBE]​
Pretty much the themes playing through this chapter.



SaiST said:


> That was just a rock from the lake being manipulated with Bashou Tennin. Notice the water coming off of it.
> 
> Granted, what Madara's doing with these humongous rocks could still be an application of Bashou Tennin, just on a much larger scale.



Good point, I hadn't think about it. 

And I do think it is a meteor, it has Madara saying it is in the translation. Well, he mentions the 2nd one but the point is made.

Madara just surpassed Sephiroth.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Maybe something happened in the past



Like what? Hashirama kicked the Juubi's ass one day at VotE, where Tobi goes to sulk? 

That's really pushing it.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> we'll soon see if he is in his rinnegan mode.but im sure its a rinnegan power.
> dont forget that it wasnt vanished by unsummoned from the sand grip to be resummoned once madara got to kabuto side again.


If it's known as Madara's jutsu, most likely it's one of his EMS jutsus.
No one should know Madara awakened the Rinnegan let alone faced him with those eyes.



FearTear said:


> From this sentence I can assume that one of Madara's most famous jutsus was the Meteor.
> 
> ...if this is the case, WHY did no one ever say "beware of the Meteor when you face Madara"?


Because 99,9% of shinobis can't do shit against it


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is this another one of your fantastic translations?



Of course. That's why they are so fantastic.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Oct 26, 2011)

I kind of like the idea of Juubi being Tobi; its a nice twist.  Nobody (except for crackpots) could have seen it coming and Tobi=Obito would finally be silenced (except for crackpots somehow linking them together).

Though...at the same time...the mroe I thin k about it, i can see why it would also be retarded.  The juubi was an all-powerful 10-tailed beast.  From him, 9 other tailed beasts were made and his "shell (I guess)" was locked in the moon.  So..how could he be Tobi and how could he even...be...without the 9 entities that made him up?  

What was locked in the moon was an empty shell and his "self" was split into 9 pieces; each of with with their own personalities and such (which in itself is wierd, but FMA made it work, so I'll accept it), so how could Tobi be Juubi?

My bad...I said I liked the thought of it and immediately followed by tearing it to shreds.   If Kishi can justify it, I think it'd be a good twist, but given all that we know already, I dont think its plausible for Tobi to be Juubi.  

I would except Tobi being Iruka, though; just because the "lol" factor would be off the charts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Looks like the Senju DNA theory was right after all. Looking back actually, the fact that Nagato was revived with the rinnegan, which would have to be in his DNA for it to appear (see mechanics of Edo Tensei), hints that the theory is indeed correct. Receiving a pair of sharingan eyes or senju DNA depending if you're an Uchiha or Senju activates the rinnegan, making it yours.


following your theory, madara would have been revived with his old eyes.

by what tobi said, madara's rinnegan was transplanted to nagato.


im not saying that the senju thing is wrong, its right for me, but nagato getting revived with rinnegan doesnt prove it.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

FearTear said:


> From this sentence I can assume that one of Madara's most famous jutsus was the Meteor.
> 
> ...if this is the case, WHY did no one ever say "beware of the Meteor when you face Madara"?



he concluded it was madara based on the scale of the jutsu.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 26, 2011)

So no chapter today ?


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> If it's known as Madara's jutsu, most likely it's one of his EMS jutsus.
> No one should know Madara awakened the Rinnegan let alone faced him with those eyes.



i answered it already.its not specifically  Madara jutsu.shikaku concluded  it was madra based on the scale of the jutsu.
not to mention kabuto even in the script marvels about the jutsu power as rikudou power.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I think the Meteor is just Basho Tennin, on a much larger scale then what Nagato could do.

As it was never really stated Basho Tennin was restricted to human's I don't think, it was probably just another way of Kishi illustrating Madara is more skilled in the use of the Rinnegan then Nagato was.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Consider the charging phase between two armies, that's when Onoki could had threw mountains. He obviously couldn't when the two armies clash or else he would hit his own troops.



What a waste that would have been, Muu would have vaporized it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

man, madara is boss .


----------



## lions song (Oct 26, 2011)

Shikaku "There is no mistake. This is Madara's jutsu. Tsunade-sama, if we do nothing, we're ..."

Shikaku talks like he knows the jutsu,and susanno was making hand seals,its starting to look like a ems ability.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> we'll soon see if he is in his rinnegan mode.but im sure its a rinnegan power.
> dont forget that it wasnt vanished by unsummoned from the sand grip to be resummoned once madara got to kabuto side again.



It would be crazy if Madara can use both Sharingan and Rinnegan abilities with only one set of eyes. I could only see that happening if he had the Sharinnegan. 



Ferno said:


> Looks like the Senju DNA theory was right after all. Looking back actually, the fact that Nagato was revived with the rinnegan, which would have to be in his DNA for it to appear (see mechanics of Edo Tensei), hints that the theory is indeed correct. Receiving a pair of sharingan eyes or senju DNA depending if you're an Uchiha or Senju activates the rinnegan, making it yours.



Huh? You're brought back how you were when you died, that's why Hanzo still had the black salamander venom sac even though he wasn't born with it or anything. Nagato is an Uzumaki with Madara's eyes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

FearTear said:


> From this sentence I can assume that one of Madara's most famous jutsus was the Meteor.
> 
> ...if this is the case, WHY did no one ever say "beware of the Meteor when you face Madara"?



What I want to know is what kind of jutsu this is.

Rinnegan, Sharingan, or elemental? We have no confirmation it's CT, right? I kind of want it to be elemental just because the thought of a doton user summoning meteors is funny. He's too good for earth of this planet. 



Trance Kuja said:


> I would except Tobi being Iruka, though; just because the "lol" factor would be off the charts.



Iruka or Izuna?


----------



## Ferno (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> following your theory, madara would have been revived with his old eyes.
> 
> by what tobi said, madara's rinnegan was transplanted to nagato.
> 
> ...



If Madara's rinnegan was transferred to Nagato, Nagato wouldn't have been resurrected with the rinnegan (it wouldn't be in his DNA). Nagato recieved someone else's sharingan eyes, perhaps Tobi's.


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

Fake Madara huh? How long until Madara calls him by his real name "Tobirama" ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

lions song said:


> Shikaku "There is no mistake. This is Madara's jutsu. Tsunade-sama, if we do nothing, we're ..."
> 
> Shikaku talks like he knows the jutsu,and susanno was making hand seals,its starting to look like a ems ability.


this will be discussed for a long time now


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Like what? Hashirama kicked the Juubi's ass one day at VotE, where Tobi goes to sulk?
> 
> That's really pushing it.



Seeing that Juubi was defeated by Rikudou whose powers were inherited by the Senju and Uchiha it would make sense if the legendary bijuu decided to obtain Rikudou's legacy so that no one could stop him this time. Shodai, Madara and even Sasuke could be only means for him to attain such power.

Still we never know with Kishi but if Tobi was a Madara clone then what was the point of covering his face with a mask for so long? There must be some shocking reveal behind that.

Meh...we will see.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> following your theory, madara would have been revived with his old eyes.
> 
> by what tobi said, madara's rinnegan was transplanted to nagato.
> 
> ...



Tobi never said his Rinnegan was transplanted into Nagato.
He said Nagato's eyes were his. Now you can speculate if it was due to a transplant or  some  other external contingency.
Tobi could have set in motion the events which led to Nagato's awakening,  he could have  implanted Senju's DNA within the kid, heck you could even say maybe Tobi is Nagato's father. We can only formulate hypothesis.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

> Muu ( Kabuto ): So this is Rikudou Sennin's power ? Fantastic.
> 
> Madara : Hum ... This scenery brings back memories, I must say. You're Kabuto, right ? How much do you know about me ?
> 
> ...



We need the scans now


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

kabuto confirms it as a rinnegan powers basically:]



> : So this is Rikudou Sennin's power ? Fantastic.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Fake Madara it is, damn it.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> If Madara's rinnegan was transferred to Nagato, Nagato wouldn't have been resurrected with the rinnegan (it wouldn't be in his DNA). Nagato recieved someone else's sharingan eyes, perhaps Tobi's.



You're brought back how you were when you died, that's why Hanzo still  had the black salamander venom sac even though he wasn't born with it. Nagato is an Uzumaki with Madara's eyes.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What I want to know is what kind of jutsu this is.
> 
> Rinnegan, Sharingan, or elemental? We have no confirmation it's CT, right? I kind of want it to be elemental just because the thought of a doton user summoning meteors is funny. He's too good for earth of this planet.
> 
> ...



...both?  Maybe they were one and the same all along!


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fake Madara it is, damn it.



Neither is real one is Swagdara and one is Maskdara, together they create Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> If Madara's rinnegan was transferred to Nagato, Nagato wouldn't have been resurrected with the rinnegan (it wouldn't be in his DNA). Nagato recieved someone else's sharingan eyes, perhaps Tobi's.


is madara's EMS his DNA?


plus, everything what tobi said points that the rinnegan was transfered.

and imo, where are madara's original rinnegan so? if it was not with nagato?

kishi is pointing that the eyes that were with nagato, were the same eyes that awakened in madara. If what you are saying is right, then any uzumaki/senju can have sharingans transplanted to them, and they can get rinnegan.

imagina how many rikudous we would have?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> If Madara's rinnegan was transferred to Nagato, Nagato wouldn't have been resurrected with the rinnegan (it wouldn't be in his DNA). Nagato recieved someone else's sharingan eyes, perhaps Tobi's.



Nagato was revived with the Rinnegan because he possessed that ability during his life. Deidara wasn't born with extra mouths glued to his body, Ginkaku and Kinkaku weren't born with Kyuubi chakra, etc.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara as final villian would be lame. We need a plot twist. Juubi or Izuna


----------



## Ferno (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Huh? You're brought back how you were when you died, that's why Hanzo still had the black salamander venom sac even though he wasn't born with it or anything. Nagato is an Uzumaki with Madara's eyes.



You're not brought back to the 'state' when you died, otherwise all the zombies would be beaten and in some cases, like Deidara, in smithereens. And Kabuto could have easily transferred the venom from Hanzo's corpse into the sacrifice used to summon Hanzo. 

Nagato does not have Madara's eyes, assuming that the translation that Madara 'awakened it' himself is true. Moreover, Kabuto specifically said doujutsu is determined by DNA.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Neither is real one is Swagdara and one is Maskdara, together they create Madara.



That's what it's really looking like here.

At least at one point, the two are working together.

Now Kabuto is trying to turn them against each other. Even though the plan tobidara fed him is very probably bullshit.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Tobi never said his Rinnegan was transplanted into Nagato.
> He said Nagato's eyes were his. Now you can speculate if it was due to a transplant or  some  other external contingency.
> Tobi could have set in motion the events which led to Nagato's awakening,  he could have  implanted Senju's DNA within the kid, heck you could even say maybe Tobi is Nagato's father. We can only formulate hypothesis.



People are still stuck on this wild theory when it's spelled out that Nagato had Madara's eyes?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

There are so many things wrong here, the biggest fuckup being that this Naruto is still nothing but a clone.

He's out of chakra for KCM, has made plenty of clones and rasengans, even has used SM, now is using TKB once more...
Of course there's still Oonoki, whose back has been out for a long time now and is pretty much out of chakra, hovering up to a *goddamn meteor and stopping it*.

I mean, how many unbelievable powerups does the alliance really need to win?


----------



## lions song (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara : Hum ... This scenery brings back memories, I must say. You're Kabuto, right ? How much do you know about me ?

wow Madara is looking like a real bastard hahaha!!
even worse than tobi


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 26, 2011)

*


Sennin of Hardwork said:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTgjyRXnNmc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWm_AAnPy-k[/YOUTUBE]​
Pretty much the themes playing through this chapter.
		
Click to expand...


Himoji would probably be an better fit, given the situation 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-WvQ2NgkQ[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> People are still stuck on this wild theory when it's spelled out that Nagato had Madara's eyes?


Manga scans or GFTO?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> There are so many things wrong here, the biggest fuckup being that this Naruto is still nothing but a clone.
> 
> He's out of chakra for KCM, has made plenty of clones and rasengans, even has used SM, now is using TKB once more...



The Nine Tails gave this particular clone some of it's chakra, once Madara tried to control him.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo-tensei's are revived the way they were when they died. 

It doesn't matter if you were born with it, or not Itachi should be missing some eye's, but he had them when he died so he revived with them. Same for Nagato.

Since there's were taken, after there death.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's what it's really looking like here.
> 
> At least at one point, the two are working together.
> 
> Now Kabuto is trying to turn them against each other. Even though the plan tobidara fed him is very probably bullshit.



I can already imagine.

Kabuto: NO! It was not supposed to be like this!

gets raped.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

and to think this is before adding the juubis power.
the sage was truly a monster.


----------



## aifa (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : *Hum ... This scenery brings back memories, I must say. You're Kabuto, right ? How much do you know about me ?*
> 
> Muu ( Kabuto ) : I know you fought Shodai Hokage Hashirama. You survived the battle at valley of the end, even though you lost.
> You managed to get a fraction of Hashirama's power. Am I right until now ?



I think Madara was talking about Tobi there.. He knew alot about Real Madara like Kabuto..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Madara as final villian would be lame. We need a plot twist. Juubi or Izuna



Wrong.

There have been so many plot twists it would be right for him to be a final villain.

I read a mystery a long time ago where the first suspect, the one with so many clues leading back to him throughout the entire novel, proved to be the murderer. It's been well over a decade since I've read it and I've never forgotten it. It was so obvious that it shocked me and to this day I've been looking for another one like it. 



Seraphiel said:


> I can already imagine.
> 
> Kabuto: NO! It was not supposed to be like this!
> 
> gets raped.



Kabuto was actually preparing for the worst, seeing as he has the snake to protect him. Post 7000 = Kabuto diss.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

If Tobi is Tobirama then how come he had no clue about edo tensei and had to ask Kabuto how it's performed?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> There are so many things wrong here, the biggest fuckup being that this Naruto is still nothing but a clone.
> 
> He's out of chakra for KCM, has made plenty of clones and rasengans, even has used SM, now is using TKB once more...
> Of course there's still Oonoki, whose back has been out for a long time now and is pretty much out of chakra, hovering up to a *goddamn meteor and stopping it*.
> ...



Onoki lifted the fucking island turtle. What's unbelievable about him doing the same to a meteor?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Himoji would probably be an better fit, given the situation
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-WvQ2NgkQ[/YOUTUBE]*



Heh true. It also fits.

Now if certain god-like animators from Pierrot could animate these last couple of chapters...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> and to think this is before adding the juubis power.
> the sage was truly a monster.



I hope people still don't doubt the Sage


----------



## The Undying (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> im not saying that the senju thing is wrong, its right for me, but nagato getting revived with rinnegan doesnt prove it.



Itachi was revived with his Sharingan, but Sasuke has them transplanted. What's your point?

Edo Tensei doesn't use the physical eyes or body parts from the person's lifetime. It's all dust.


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> If Tobi is Tobirama then how come he had no clue about edo tensei and had to ask Kabuto how it's performed?



Because Kabuto edited it/to keep the readers guessing/some other reason that will be explained :33


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> and to think this is before adding the juubis power.
> the sage was truly a monster.



He created ninjaverse and you're surprised about a bloody meteor?? 

You rinnegan tards must be so low on confidence and I don't blame you guys . Sharingan always prevails  .


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

whats madara power level?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

The Undying said:


> Itachi was revived with his Sharingan, but Sasuke has them transplanted. What's your point?
> 
> Edo Tensei doesn't use the physical eyes or body parts from the person's lifetime. It's all dust.



The person she was responding to stated that Edo Tenseis are revived with the abilities they are born with, which Jeanne was right, Nagato having the Rinnegan doesn't prove anything.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> You're not brought back to the 'state' when you died, otherwise all the zombies would be beaten and in some cases, like Deidara, in smithereens. And Kabuto could have easily transferred the venom from Hanzo's corpse into the sacrifice used to summon Hanzo.
> 
> Nagato does not have Madara's eyes, assuming that the translation that Madara 'awakened it' himself is true. Moreover, Kabuto specifically said doujutsu is determined by DNA.



You're being far too technical. You are simply are brought back in the state of how you were prior to your death:
Madara had Senju D.N.A. and his brother's eyes when he died, that's how he came back. 
KinGin had the Kyuubi's power when they died, that's how they came back. 
Hanzo had the black salamander's venom sac when he died, that's how he came back. And the venom sac in Hanzo's corpse would had been rotting.
Etc.

The translation was true. Tobi (pretending to be Madara) said that Nagato's eyes were his (Madara's) eyes, he (Madara) gave them to Nagato. When the real Madara is resurrected, he said that he awoke the Rinnegan before his death and also assumed that Nagato finally resurrected him with Rinne Tensei, but was surprised to find out that Kabuto resurrected him with Edo Tensei. It's that simple.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> And Kabuto could have easily transferred the venom from Hanzo's corpse into the sacrifice used to summon Hanzo.



Torune was brought back with his mask even though the real mask was a few feet away.  His mask is clearly not part of his body.

Link


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> There are so many things wrong here, the biggest fuckup being that this Naruto is still nothing but a clone.
> 
> He's out of chakra for KCM, has made plenty of clones and rasengans, even has used SM, now is using TKB once more...
> Of course there's still Oonoki, whose back has been out for a long time now and is pretty much out of chakra, hovering up to a *goddamn meteor and stopping it*.
> ...



Datclone Naruto 



Yagami1211 said:


> Muu ( Kabuto ) : I don't know everything. Let's just say that I'm your ally. *But I don't know if the Fake Madara's goals are really close to yours or not.*



That bastard Kabuto aready trying to turn Madara against Tobi


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

Clone Naruto destroying a forest?

Like a boss


----------



## Ferno (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato was revived with the Rinnegan because he possessed that ability during his life. Deidara wasn't born with extra mouths glued to his body, Ginkaku and Kinkaku weren't born with Kyuubi chakra, etc.



Answer is very easy. Kinjutsu/Kyuubi's chakra alter your DNA, physically changing the person. Just as nuclear radiation changes your DNA and deforms you, so do those things.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Fay said:


> Because Kabuto edited it/to keep the readers guessing/some other reason that will be explained :33



Lol he didn't edit shit . 

It's the same : Find the DNA , sacrifice fodders and then summon edo tensei . Just that he managed to find some DNA's that were thought to be impossible , hence why he said "I surpassed the previous 2 users" .


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 26, 2011)

> :Madara : So that's why, right ? Do you know about our plan ?



so they are working together


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Manga scans or GFTO?



Read the manga, it's all explained.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 26, 2011)

*



			and to think this is before adding the juubis power.
the sage was truly a monster.
		
Click to expand...

Plus this only a fraction of this power




			Now if certain god-like animators from Pierrot could animate these last couple of chapters...
		
Click to expand...

Plus GoHands studio doing the background animation*


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> He created ninjaverse and you're surprised about a bloody meteor??
> 
> You rinnegan tards must be so low on confidence and I don't blame you guys . Sharingan always prevails  .



Rinnegan is superior if you haven't notice Leo


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Torune was brought back with his mask even though the real mask was a few feet away.  His mask is clearly not part of his body.
> 
> Link



Allow me to predict Ferno's response:



			
				Ferno said:
			
		

> Kabuto quickly made a shadow clone copy of his mask off panel


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol he didn't edit shit .
> 
> It's the same : Find the DNA , sacrifice fodders and then summon edo tensei . Just that he managed to find some DNA's that were thought to be impossible , hence why he said "I surpassed the previous 2 users" .



Then: Because Kabuto edited it/to keep the readers guessing/some other reason that will be explained


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> That bastard Kabuto aready trying to turn Madara against Tobi



I Kabuto actually manages to manipulate someone like Madara in that way I will literally die.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

So Shodai whooped Madara's ass and he never tried to fuck with him again.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Read the manga, it's all explained.


No, it's not. You don't have scans because there isn't a single page talking about Rinnegan being transplanted.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so they are working together



Which makes the idea that Tobi is anyone other than part of Madara or Izuna kind of absurd. 

When can we say that Tobi wanting to RT Madara is confirmed?


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

So Madara casually summons two giant rocks, enjoys the scenery, and Tsuchikage lays dying?
Am I the only one fangasming?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> kabuto confirms it as a rinnegan powers basically:]



Of course it is, it is ALL rinnegan's power, including the Mangekyou jutsus and the mokuton, and if the last chapter hadn't confirmed it for any1, this chapter confirms it, rinnegan can perform ALL jutsus, including Mangekyou and mokuton.


----------



## The Undying (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Answer is very easy. Kinjutsu/Kyuubi's chakra alter your DNA, physically changing the person. Just as nuclear radiation changes your DNA and deforms you, so do those things.



Or the DNA was only meant to pull the soul into the physical realm and has nothing to do with Edo Tensei bodies getting their abilities.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> I Kabuto actually manages to manipulate someone like Madara in that way I will literally die.


This is something I find interesting Kabuto doesn't seem to want too control Madara as he's letting him do whatever he want's.

I think Kabuto summoned Madara for more then just his power, I think it's probably because Madara know's something that could help him get the upperhand on Tobi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> So Madara casually summons two giant rocks, enjoys the scenery, and Tsuchikage lays dying?
> Am I the only one fangasming?



Nope I was fangasming at the slaughter he caused apparently.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> So Shodai whooped Madara's ass and he never tried to fuck with him again.



Lol I guess. We really need PT II Hashirama, too bad he's all sealed up.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Rinnegan is superior if you haven't notice Leo


Reserving judgement until we see EMS 


Fay said:


> Then: Because Kabuto edited it/to keep the readers guessing/some other reason that will be explained



Perhaps but just saying if Kabuto knows who Tobi is then there's no reason for him to show "Tobirama" how edo tensei is performed from scratch .


----------



## Blackgallon (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol?

Why is it so hard for people to believe that Nagato's Rin'negan was given to him?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

And the second and final portion of the script has been released.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Answer is very easy. Kinjutsu/Kyuubi's chakra alter your DNA, physically changing the person. Just as nuclear radiation changes your DNA and deforms you, so do those things.



That's fine but the Raikage still has a giant scar on his chest, was that in his dna?, Yagura still has stiches on his face, was that in his dna?


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Reserving judgement until we see EMS
> 
> 
> Perhaps but just saying if Kabuto knows who Tobi is then there's no reason for him to show "Tobirama" how edo tensei is performed from scratch .



All will be explained in time, Kabuto might not even know exactly who Tobi is or there might be more in the history of edo tensei.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

lol, google trans:



> Naruto (the belly ... hot ...)
> This chakra is called the Eagles QB ... I spotted! !


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

whats taking the chapter so long?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Reserving judgement until we see EMS



The manga has said it 4 times


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

So wait, Madara just slaughtered the squad?


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think it's Tobirama, but if he asked to see the ritual he'd have to request that Kabuto start from the beginning. Or else he'd give himself away. 

Tobi: "Start in the middle of the ritual, I already know the first half bro."

That's why he'd ask to see all of it, to see how it has been improved, to see what he has been missing.

It's not Tobirama though.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> You're being far too technical. You are simply are brought back in the state of how you were prior to your death:
> Madara had Senju D.N.A. and his brother's eyes when he died, that's how he came back.
> KinGin had the Kyuubi's power when they died, that's how they came back.
> Hanzo had the black salamander's venom sac when he died, that's how he came back.
> ...



Tobi being Madara isn't confirmed. Could be another Uchiha. Every Uchiha has the potential for EMS. 

And what Tobi means by 'gave' is ambiguous; he could mean he transferred his eyes to him and thus 'gave' him the rinnegan, which makes much more sense - I doubt Tobi could activate it himself. Why would Tobi be so charitable and give it away like that. A physical restriction on him makes much more sense.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

The spoilers look pretty good.

Madara summoning two rocks like that is amazing. s


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> The manga has said it 4 times



We have seen nothing of EMS , the hype is superior .

If Itachi with MS is on par with immobile Nagato [so you Nagato stans don't get butthurt] , then why can't an EMS user be on par with a complete Rinnegan user .


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

It'd have been better off if Madara was actually killed in his fight against Shodai ( Unless he killed Shodai at a later point in time). It's more dignified than lurking in the shadows, fearing the next beating.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

it's obvious rinegan is the most powerfull eyes and I don't understand why kabuto so scared of madara, he's controlling madara why he's scared?
unless if madara pulls an itachi which I think can happen, he have ems/rinegan and breaking ET is a possibility


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> *So Madara casually summons two giant rocks, enjoys the scenery, and Tsuchikage lays dying?*
> Am I the only one fangasming?



the way you word it made me lol


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> If Itachi with MS is on par with immobile Nagato [so you Nagato stans don't get butthurt] , then why can't an EMS user be on par with a complete Rinnegan user .



The fact that the EMS evolved into the Rinnegan isn't enough for you?


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 26, 2011)

This is so confusing to me.

Last chapter Kabuto said he wanted to see the true power of the legendary Madara Uchiha. And when Madara does the meteor jutsu, Madara says this is his own power.

Now Kabuto says this is Rikuudo Sennin's power and Shikaku somehow knows this is Madara's jutsu.

WHAT THE FUCK 

p.s Unless Kabuto is referring Madara as the next Rikuudo Sennin, one who can use both Sharingan and Rin'negan powers.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> We have seen nothing of EMS , the hype is superior .
> 
> If Itachi with MS is on par with immobile Nagato [so you Nagato stans don't get butthurt] , then why can't an EMS user be on par with a complete Rinnegan user .



A non-doujutsu user can be on par or greater than a doujutsu user, that has nothing to do with one doujutsu being stronger than another.


----------



## Negrito (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> That's fine but the Raikage still has a giant scar on his chest, was that in his dna?, Yagura still has stiches on his face, was that in his dna?



I'm not debating either way, but Kishi made it obvious that he was keeping the designs intact. Else we would be seeing all Edos with different attires etc. Your point doesn't clear anything.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> That's fine but the Raikage still has a giant scar on his chest, was that in his dna?, Yagura still has stiches on his face, was that in his dna?



Scars, clothes, etc. are just there for aesthetics and pleasantries. Why does a character in the manga wear the same clothes for a whole year. I wouldn't factor these into the technique; they're just to make the characters appealing.


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> it's obvious rinegan is the most powerfull eyes and I don't understand why kabuto so scared of madara, he's controlling madara why he's scared?
> unless if madara pulls an itachi which I think can happen, he have ems/rinegan and breaking ET is a possibility



Kabuto has to play his cards right. There is an alliance between Madara and Tobirama of which he doesn't know everything yet.
I'm sure he wants to be he final villain, so he knows he has to eliminate Tobi and for that Madara might be useful...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The fact that the EMS evolved into the Rinnegan isn't enough for you?



The fact that Uchihas were born from the eyes of the sage and they inherited the eye power isn't enough for you to say ultimate sharingan = rinnegan ?


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> That's fine but the Raikage still has a giant scar on his chest, was that in his dna?, Yagura still has stiches on his face, was that in his dna?



I'm pretty sure they are resurrected in the state they are in the moment they died.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Answer is very easy. *Kinjutsu/Kyuubi's chakra alter your DNA, physically changing the person*. Just as nuclear radiation changes your DNA and deforms you, so do those things.



huh!

so what kind of dna naruto has now..?!.
don't put forward your imagination as fact...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> The fact that Uchihas were born from the eyes of the sage and they inherited the eye power isn't enough for you to say ultimate sharingan = rinnegan ?



Umm, no.

The Rinnegan is the final evolution for the Sharingan. That's like me trying to argue for the Sharingan being as strong as the EMS because it's all inherited power from the Sage.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> whats madara power level?



close to 5000, but Rikudou Sennin's power level's over 9000.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

I am prettysure that the volume 59's title, the one we currently are going through since chapter 555, will be called "Uchiha Madara".

He stole the spotlight and with style, so it is appropiate.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> huh!
> 
> so what kind of dna naruto has now..?!.
> don't put forward your imagination as fact...



DNA that when used for Edo Tensei would give him Kyuubi chakra as a zombie?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

I like how Oonoki is SERIOUSLY WOUNDED while Tsunade conveniently prepares to go to that exact spot.

So much for anyone dying.



Frawstbite said:


> Lol I guess. We really need PT II Hashirama, too bad he's all sealed up.



Yea I'm feeling very ripped off around now because of this.

Let's just drop the current plot, have Hashirama come back, and he and Madara can duke it out with flashbacks for a few months.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> The fact that Uchihas were born from the eyes of the sage and they inherited the eye power isn't enough for you to say ultimate sharingan = rinnegan ?



You can't be serious right now.
The ultimate sharingan *EVOLVED* into the Rinnegan. Why? Because the sharingan was a diluted version of the rinnegan to begin with.

Seriously, what are you smoking right now?
The idea that the EMS devolved is absurd.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Scars, clothes, etc. are just there for aesthetics and pleasantries. Why does a character in the manga wear the same clothes for a whole year. I wouldn't factor these into the technique; they're just to make the characters appealing.



Of course you wouldn't factor it into the technique.


----------



## Meraxes (Oct 26, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> it's obvious rinegan is the most powerfull eyes and I don't understand why kabuto so scared of madara, he's controlling madara why he's scared?
> unless if madara pulls an itachi which I think can happen, he have ems/rinegan and breaking ET is a possibility



Maybe something to do with how Madara's seal is special negates control... I dunno why it would though... having him obedient could only be for the plus? Unless a free will madara can do better in a fight than a non freewilled one. Kabuto. Maybe there is a limit to the things you can apply to any one corpse.



PikaCheeka said:


> Let's just drop the current plot, have Hashirama come back, and he and Madara can duke it out with flashbacks for a few months.



That sounds wonderful


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

I am loving how Shikaku knows everything 
living encyclopedia.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Now Kabuto says this is Rikuudo Sennin's power and Shikaku somehow knows this is Madara's jutsu.



The only thing that changed is that Madara was summoned to the battlefield. A gigantic destructive jutsu like that can only come from Madara, if Tobi could cause that kind of chaos he should have done so earlier. 

It's not that hard of a deduction to make, especially for someone like Shikaku. He doesn't just somehow know, it only makes sense that it was Madara.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara confirmed best doton user?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> A non-doujutsu user can be on par or greater than a doujutsu user, that has nothing to do with one doujutsu being stronger than another.



Lol exactly how can people claim rinnegan is the best dojutsu when we have seen nothing of EMS? or an EMS user??


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : So that's why, right ? Do you know about our plan ?
> 
> Muu ( Kabuto ) : I don't know everything. Let's just say that I'm your ally. But I don't know if the Fake Madara's goals are really close to yours or not.
> Madara : ...



he didnt confirm


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara said:
			
		

> Did you say Uzumaki?



Shit is about to fit the fan, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> Let's just drop the current plot, have Hashirama come back, and he and Madara can duke it out with flashbacks for a few months.



I would love to see that happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It'd have been better off if Madara was actually killed in his fight against Shodai ( *Unless he killed Shodai at a later point in time*). It's more dignified than lurking in the shadows, fearing the next beating.



I strongly suspect this.

The more we learn of Hashirama, the more haxxed he seems, yet the reasons for his death remain entirely unknown. "Wounds in a battle", how descriptive. 

Madara likely slipped in and killed him at some point.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Madara confirmed best doton user?



Yes, unless he pulled them from space. I just don't see why he didn't coat the rocks in flames, if you're gonna do something do it right.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

'you say a uzumaki'...boss is finally noticing the hero..


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Answer is very easy. Kinjutsu/Kyuubi's chakra alter your DNA, physically changing the person. Just as nuclear radiation changes your DNA and deforms you, so do those things.



This.  The doujutsu awakenings become part of the soul, the edo tensei powers are either derived from the dna, or the soul, or both, their powers are engraved onto the soul as in the spiritual self.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol exactly how can people claim rinnegan is the best dojutsu when we have seen nothing of EMS? or an EMS user??



We did see an EMS user dawg, who switched to Rinnegan immediately after he almost got his ass handed to him in 5 pages.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We did see an EMS user dawg, who switched to Rinnegan immediately after he almost got his ass handed to him in 5 pages.



He just used MS lol

Can't expect everyone to be like Itachi


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like how Oonoki is SERIOUSLY WOUNDED while Tsunade conveniently prepares to go to that exact spot.
> 
> So much for anyone dying.


How are you surprise about this? 

No one is dying except fodders and the bad guys. The good guys only died when it serves to develop someone like with Jiraiya and Asuma.


----------



## Face (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Madara was the one that destroyed the Uzumaki clan.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am loving how Shikaku knows everything
> living encyclopedia.



he's like ninja version of wikipedia
how the fuck he know that shit is make me lol kishi


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

Hashirama is one haxxed guy. 
Seriously. Oro did him no justice.


Also, Madara is best doton and katon user. He is also the best doujutsu user. Prove me wrong.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shit is about to fit the fan, ladies and gentlemen.



I'm hoping for some juicy details regarding the Uzumaki.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol exactly how can people claim rinnegan is the best dojutsu when we have seen nothing of EMS? or an EMS user??



Are conclusion comes from the line of succession between the three doujutus. The eye progressively get's stronger, but you're suggesting that it's final transformation is simply equal to the one before?

It's not actually better, just different?


----------



## Hexa (Oct 26, 2011)

The clothes aren't part of the soul.  Nor are implanted poison glands from Salamanders.

Otherwise, from how it looks, Madara's Rinnegan includes the EMS powers.  So maybe the six paths powers aren't better by themselves, but they add on top of the previous powers.


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 26, 2011)

What I find intriguing is the Kyuubi being shit scared of Madara aswell. That dude hates Naruto so much but when he senses Madara about to summon him, he lends his chakra to Naruto. I thought the Kyuubi loved causing destruction and killing shit, he could have had a chance to do that if Madara summoned him 

Madara really is the boss. He treats the Kyuubi just like a kitten.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Did T completely make up the part about Madara using Mokuton then?
Or is GT just REALLY bad this week?


♠Ace♠ said:


> Madara confirmed best doton user?



Tobi is also a doton user.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm hoping for some juicy details regarding the Uzumaki.



Madara and/or Tobi is probably behind their destruction... I'd expect Madara to mention Mito at least.


----------



## Meraxes (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> He just used MS lol
> 
> Can't expect everyone to be like Itachi



Well Madara's MS Sharingan was like the three joined circle commas and Izuna's was the there block lines... and the one in the last chaper had both I think, so it was a ems, surely.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Tobi is also a doton user.



But Tobi is Madara


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki could still die. Tsunade doesn't have KCM speed to be honest. I can see her healing some people with her mass Katsuyuu jutsu but with Oonoki in this state, I am not sure.

Madara seems surprised that Naruto is an Uzumaki...perhaps he also had to do with Uzushio's/Kushina village's fall while he ruled Kirigakure in the shadows through Yagura.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Madara knows something of great importance regarding the Uzumaki clan, perhaps their relationship with both Senju and Uchiha clans ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I strongly suspect this.
> 
> The more we learn of Hashirama, the more haxxed he seems, yet the reasons for his death remain entirely unknown. "Wounds in a battle", how descriptive.
> 
> Madara likely slipped in and killed him at some point.


perhaps the fact that madara stole part of hashirama's power actually affected him someway , would be interesting if hashirama actually got wounded by madara and some years later died because of the VotE battle.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I strongly suspect this.
> 
> The more we learn of Hashirama, the more haxxed he seems, yet the reasons for his death remain entirely unknown. "Wounds in a battle", how descriptive.
> 
> Madara likely slipped in and killed him at some point.



I assume a will of fire lecture from Hashi to Madara and Madara dismisses it if that happened.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you just say Uzumaki?!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2011)

Face said:


> I think Madara was the one that destroyed the Uzumaki clan.


That is very likely and is added by him being the former mizukage who made KG forbidden and killed several because of it.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems like the moukuton part didn't happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Face said:


> I think Madara was the one that destroyed the Uzumaki clan.



Agreed. This was hinted at a long time ago, and his comment here just adds to it.



Eternal Goob said:


> I'm hoping for some juicy details regarding the Uzumaki.



Sure you're not just looking for juicy details regarding Mito? 

Seriously, Kishi better not screw her up. She is such a bamf in my head.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Seems like the moukuton part didn't happen.



Damn it, is T on crack?


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the Sharingan and Rinnegan debates are pointless because we got a clear view that the latter is stronger with a lot of towering evidence. So we really, ideally, shouldn't be wasting time chasing that topic around like its still arguable; that's a lot like arguing if Minato was really the Yondaime Hokage.

Call me crazy, but I still think Tobi *is* Madara in some fashion.
They have interlinking stories about how they both became Rikudou thus they have the same DNA.
Furthermore Itachi met the masked man, Tobi, and told Sasuke that Madara retained his ocular powers indicating that Tobi and Madara have the same eyes; contemporarily this is true because they also both have the Rinnegan.
Further, he Kyuubi remembered Tobi, who claimed to be waiting a very long time to contorl the Kyuubi and Jiraiya said only Madara ever control the Kyuubi.
Moreover, they both seemed to have wanted Nagato to use Rinne Tensei to bring back Madara as suggested by Madara mentioning a plan also suggesting he had a hand in giving Nagato the Rinnegan.
Last of all, Kabuto called Tobi a fake Madara while Madara himself seemed to be suspisously silent about the topic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Face said:


> I think Madara was the one that destroyed the Uzumaki clan.


huhu sasuke+naruto doing a double clan wipping revenge anyone? would be funny if madara was responsible for both Uchiha and Uzumaki massacres


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Never mind, he used Mokuton:



> Madara : No. I want to try something. I'd rather do it with people around, it's more fun that way.
> Mokuton - Juukai Koutan !
> 
> Dodai : What ? Even Mokuton ?


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> What *I find intriguing* is the Kyuubi being shit scared of Madara aswell. That dude hates Naruto so much but when he senses Madara about to summon him, he lends his chakra to Naruto. I thought the Kyuubi loved causing destruction and killing shit, he could have had a chance to do that if Madara summoned him
> 
> Madara really is the boss. He treats the Kyuubi just like a kitten.



i find it logical..plenty other too expected that this would happen...between madara and naruto,kyubi  would chose to side with naruto...time and again kyubi hinted that how much he hate uchhihas...


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Furthermore Itachi met the masked man, Tobi, and told Sasuke that Madara retained his ocular powers indicating that Tobi and Madara have the same eyes; contemporarily this is true because they also both have the Rinnegan.



The person Itachi met had long hair. 
Which leads me to wonder why Madara doesn't know of Naruto.


----------



## Penance (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Datclone Naruto



...The Man...



Judecious said:


> Clone Naruto destroying a forest?
> 
> Like a boss











Klue said:


> And the second and final portion of the script has been released.





Klue said:


> lol, google trans:





Klue said:


> Shit is about to fit the fan, ladies and gentlemen.



Naruto-Michael Vick combo becoming I?  

Looks like Madara's attention turns to Naruto...

 at Kishi putting Naruto clone-haters in their place...


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : No. I want to try something. I'd rather do it with people around, it's more fun that way.



HAHAHAHA 

No I won't capture the kyuubi, I'll stay and slaughter people here it's more fun.

DAT MADARA!


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> Sure you're not just looking for juicy details regarding Mito?



We saw her as an old lady, I'm not interested in that hag at all.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : No. I'm just giving you chakra. I can't stand Madara. I'd rather helpyou than being manipulated by him.





thats it. at first i was like "kyuubi is a victom" but now im like "kyuubi just sucks"


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara is obviously scared of an Uzumaki.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : No. I want to try something. I'd rather do it with people around, it's more fun that way.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Mister said:


> I think the Sharingan and Rinnegan debates are pointless because we got a clear view that the latter is stronger with a lot of towering evidence. So we really, ideally, shouldn't be wasting time chasing that topic around like its still arguable; that's a lot like arguing if Minato was really the Yondaime Hokage.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I still think Tobi *is* Madara in some fashion.
> They have interlinking stories about how they both became Rikudou thus they have the same DNA.
> ...



Add to this:

Kabuto revealed the contents of the Six Coffin to Tobi. A bit later, Tobi told Kabuto that he grew a clone of Hashirama from DNA he stole from him during their battle.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Clone Naruto destroying a forest?
> 
> Like a boss



That will show those treehuggers.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : No. I want to try something. I'd rather do it with people around, it's more fun that way.


our man madara killing people for fun. him and hidan would have a good day


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : There is something I want to try. Summoning Technique !
> 
> Naruto suffocates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !
> 
> Naruto : Oodama Rasengan !



So it begins.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> But Tobi is Madara



As we know. Some people need reminding though. 



Seraphiel said:


> I assume a will of fire lecture from Hashi to Madara and Madara dismisses it if that happened.



Yea I'm sure there was a speech at VotE. Soon we'll learn how Hashirama and Madara were bff just like Naruto and Sasuke were for...three...months... before Madara lost it. 



Jeαnne said:


> perhaps the fact that madara stole part of hashirama's power actually affected him someway , would be interesting if hashirama actually got wounded by madara and some years later died because of the VotE battle.



Whatever happened, Madara definitely killed Hashirama, indirectly or directly.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !



DAT FANBOY.


rofl

@Pika the for 3 months part killed me just now.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Nine Tails gave this particular clone some of it's chakra, once Madara tried to control him.


Still doesn't explain anything about what he's done so far.


Saunion said:


> Onoki lifted the fucking island turtle. What's unbelievable about him doing the same to a meteor?



Oh i don't know,

Maybe it's the fact that the burning-hot meteor is coming straight at him at a pretty much unstoppable speed?? Maybe it's the fact that Oonoki's back has been out for awhile? Maybe it's the fact that he's out of chakra?

I can't put my finger on it


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

"Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !"

_* SaiST pukes a lil'._


----------



## tnorbo (Oct 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Madara : No. I want to try something. I'd rather do it with people around, *it's more fun that way.*



 seems madara shares tobi's sense of humor


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol Kabuto wants to give Madara a hard on for Naruto it seems.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> We have seen nothing of EMS , the hype is superior .
> 
> If Itachi with MS is on par with immobile Nagato [so you Nagato stans don't get butthurt] , then why can't an EMS user be on par with a complete Rinnegan user .



God, u guys are so damn stubborn.  Itachi with MS is not on par with a crippled Nagato.  Itachi with MS and Rikudou's spiritual weapons and the help/distraction from 2 of the second/third strongest jinchurikis, barely defeated a crippled Rikudou who was being controlled by some1 who had a brain fart, and the plot was working against Nagato, like always, same thing with Pain fight, the plot is superior than a crippled rinnegan user.  

And u did see EMS in action, Madara's EMS Susanoo.  EMS is simply Mangekyou dammit.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Madara : No. I want to try something. I'd rather do it with people around, it's more fun that way.



This guy is such a boss 

His dialogues are almost nidaime mizukage`s level


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

summon kyuubi is not that fun for madara if he cant do it with a lot of people around to kill


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Lol?
> 
> Why is it so hard for people to believe that Nagato's Rin'negan was given to him?



ergh solid canon proof not your shitty uchiha fanfic.

Considering how he was left out in a war where oro could easily kill him then thats got to be the worse way to keep your priced possesion.

Instead of maskdara schooling itachi his time would of made more sense looking after lil nagato like how oro went to get sasuke.

So all in all there's useless chat from villain no with proof we should of got a flashback but nothing still.

He coudl of gave them to any uchiha b4 teh massacre but he chose random uzumaki yeah good one.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Still doesn't explain anything about what he's done so far.



Lol, what do you mean? Clone Naruto ran dangerously low on chakra and the Kyuubi gave him some.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

> This trump card is way better than expected



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand madara is dead next chapter


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> "Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !"
> 
> _* SaiST pukes a lil'._



A bijuu's heart is like the autumn skies


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

i love it...madara is super badass and kyubi is cheering for naruto..this is like dream...never thought this day would come so soon...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

The only thing Kyuubi did is give back to Naruto the chakra he had stolen from him


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !


 

**


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

I like how Madara isn't worried at all and is casually chatting with Kabuto.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

I assumed hashirama actually not win that battle, it ends with tie
he suffered very great wound and don't realized madara still alive
of course konoha hype him as the winner of the fight since they're all think madara is dead

still senju fighting ems madara with kyubi is impressive


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 26, 2011)

Man this guy is on a whole new level. He's not even phased by the fact that Naruto made 1000 clones all using Rasengans to destroy his forest.


----------



## aifa (Oct 26, 2011)

This spoilers freaked me out so i made a conclusion about what Kabuto said last chapter, *"Show me the legendary power of Uchiha"*, i think he was referring to the true power of EMS"

and this one: 

*"So this is Rikudou Sennin's power ? Fantastic."* referring to the power of Rinnegan.

EMS = Ultimate Shinobi 
Rinnegan = GOD 

God >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ultimate Shinobi


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> The only thing Kyuubi did is give back to Naruto the chakra he had stolen from him



yes, apparently kyubi forgot what naruto did to him


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuubi momentarily cheers Naruto on. He must _really_ hate Madara.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm calling it now, Madara's Senju DNA is gonna react badly with Naruto's RM. He's gonna lose control.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> A bijuu's heart is like the autumn skies



oh my god


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

Awwww Kyuubi and Naruto becoming friends ...It was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## lions song (Oct 26, 2011)

"Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !"

what is this shit??


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 26, 2011)

i wonder if the kyuubi has a happy smile on his face when he said that. or an evil grin.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

A clone Naruto is about to beat Madara beyond his Prime :3


----------



## Tam (Oct 26, 2011)

> Naruto :
> (Shit ! I have almost no chakra. What Am I gonna do ?)
> The trees are surrounding Naruto and the others.
> Kyuubi : Naruto ... This time I'm giving you some power.


So, every clone has it's own kyubi inside?


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

so this clone has a full kyuubi  who can regenerate chakra in him?


----------



## Evilene (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !



I bet Kyuubi had a pair of pom poms out while saying this.


----------



## Brain Slug (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki has a ridiculous amount of chakra.  He's taken out a meteor with a chou earth tech, weighed Muu down, has used at least 4 dust techs, made earth clones, AND that motha fucka's been flyin' his ass all over the place.  If he dies, it will have been a spectacular finish.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Man this guy is on a whole new level. He's not even phased by the fact that *Naruto made 1000 clones all using Rasengans to destroy his forest*.



This guy is not pleased:


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

com'n guys...at some point kyubi has to come in terms with naruto...this is the most logical point..appreciate it..


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

@ The Kyuubi. Everyone eventually becomes a Naruto fan.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> A clone Naruto is about to beat Madara beyond his Prime :3



Naruto clone cannot be beat :datnaruto


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> com'n guys...at some point kyubi has to come in terms with naruto...this is the most logical point..appreciate it..


Why would I appreciate bad writing?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Clone Naruto > Everyone in the Manga

everybody getting mad


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Tam said:


> So, every clone has it's own kyubi inside?



No, they are all linked to the same Kyuubi.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sigh, damn it Kyuubi what happen to the evil badass who just loves to destroy. 

Anyway this Naruto clone is a beast. He even making Hashirama's power look bad. I can't believe a freakin KB is raising this much hell. Even Madara is starting to respect his powers.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> A clone Naruto is about to beat Madara beyond his Prime :3



but the real naruto can't do anything against nagato


----------



## korykal (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> yes, apparently kyubi forgot what naruto did to him



..or maybe she liked it


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !



  

Damn, the demon fox lacks hatred.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !





Reminds me of a lot of shit tier fanfictions.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh i don't know,
> 
> Maybe it's the fact that the burning-hot meteor is coming straight at him at a pretty much unstoppable speed?? Maybe it's the fact that Oonoki's back has been out for awhile? Maybe it's the fact that he's out of chakra?
> 
> I can't put my finger on it



Unstoppable speed?  Why would an object of that size falling would be "unstoppable" for a Kage level shinobi? Jounin level people like Gai can punch so fast air catches on fire around their fists, obviously Kage can react to such speed. Onoki's back is more of a comic relief thing and he's never been out of chakra, he just can't use Jinton anymore, he just used his weight controlling jutsu last chapter.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 26, 2011)

I remember when Kyuubi was an evil bastard..


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> but the real naruto can't do anything against nagato



And Nagato can't do anything against Itachi so...

Itachi is the new Shinobi God


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Tam said:


> So, every clone has it's own kyubi inside?





Addy said:


> so this clone has a full kyuubi  who can regenerate chakra in him?


Naruto's Kage Bunshin are linked to the Kyuubi. It's the reason one of his Kage Bunshin transformed and went on a rampage during his Fuuton training.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oonoki : Hmm ... At last this time comes for me to fight seriously.
> And for this, Madara is just the kind of opponent I want.
> 
> Oonoki's determination.



God I hope he gets trolled so hard.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> so this clone has a full kyuubi  who can regenerate chakra in him?



no...during his rasen shuriken training period,we have seen naruto clone going kyubi mode...yamato had hell with those...so clone can access kyubi chakra..


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

its official, the badass fox has become a kitty


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Man this guy is on a whole new level. He's not even phased by the fact that Naruto made 1000 clones all using Rasengans to destroy his forest.



Two reasons, number one he created that forest so at the most he would have to admit that Naruto is somewhat on his level and number two he is an Uchiha and all Uchiha except Itachi and Obito have that same superiority complex which prevents them from admitting even to themselves that anyone could ever be on their level


----------



## Leptirica (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn. I wanted Naruto to _regret_ recklessly wasting chakra.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

Overpowered Madara is overpowered.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> com'n guys...at some point kyubi has to come in terms with naruto...this is the most logical point..appreciate it..



Yea he came to terms with Naruto because he was scared shitless of Madara.  Naruto was the lesser of two evils for him.

The Kyuubi started sucking when he had his little mind-fight with Naruto. I've long-since ceased to see him as anything more respectable than a mangy chihuahua who wishes he was rabid and had the balls to bite someone.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2011)

> Madara : No. I want to try something. I'd rather do it with people around, it's more fun that way.


Madara 


> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !


Fuckin pussy.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> its official, the badass fox has become a kitty



We've known that it was a kitty for a while.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Overpowered Madara is overpowered.



Overpowered Naruto's clon is overpowered +1000


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Overpowered Madara is overpowered.



Seriously, dude can create a forest and set fire to it GG.


----------



## Rikudou (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki dies next chapter in a heroic manner, maybe even delivers a serious blow to Madara.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> but the real naruto can't do anything against nagato



That whole fight with Itachi and Nagato was PnJ.


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Oonoki, everyone wants him to die...I bet he'll live and help defeat Madara in the next couple of chapters


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

wow, i don't know if i should hate this chapter for making me hate kyuubi even more or like it for it's stupidity with how they dealt with the meteor?


----------



## tnorbo (Oct 26, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> I remember when Kyuubi was an evil bastard..



I can remeber when kyuubi was badass


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

I lost respect for Kyuubi after he was casually sealed by Sasuke and Minato's long dead conscious.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oonoki : Naruto ... It's okay. I'll handle this.
> 
> Gaara : Tsuchikage-sama, you can't ...
> 
> ...



Considering Onoki's condition he might have go with an impressive suicide move next chapter.

In any case I expect great things from him and considering his condition he will be in danger.

Not sure that he will die though, I do see him doing something heroic at the cost of his life but we saw Gaara return to life through haxed jutsu and Tsunade is going there. I am not expecting the same level of medical jutsu to be used but if anyone could save someone like Onoki Tsunade might be the one to do it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Lol, what do you mean? Clone Naruto ran dangerously low on chakra and the Kyuubi gave him some.



He only ran out of chakra after:
Making god knows how many clones and Rasengans
Using enough chakra to run out of KCM
Using SM for even more rasengans and clones

Oh, and that's after the whole business of him not being able to make clones in KCM in the first place


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki : Hmm ... At last this time comes for me to fight seriously.
And for this, Madara is just the kind of opponent I want.

Oonoki's determination.

END

 - Sorry Onoki fans but this is likely the end for him. No way I see Edo Madara getting beat by Onoki.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> He only ran out of chakra after:
> Making god knows how many clones and Rasengans
> Using enough chakra to run out of KCM
> Using SM for even more rasengans and clones
> ...



He ran out of his portion of KCM chakra then used his normal (Naruto) chakra. Now, Kabuto gave him some of his chakra back.

What's the problem bro?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Hashirama is one haxxed guy.
> Seriously. Oro did him no justice.
> 
> 
> Also, Madara is best doton and katon user. He is also the best doujutsu user. Prove me wrong.



you forget that rinnegan gives mastery over all 5 elements.  So he should be best any element user.  And I'll prove you wrong with 2 words:  Rikudou Sennin


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto is the most powerful right now ,he can create clones that are even stronger than kage level.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 26, 2011)

Next chapter:

*Oonoki*: I've done enough, now I'll leave this world with pride.
*Dies*
*Naruto*: No way old man! Resurrection Rasengan!
*Oonoki*: I'm alive! thank you magical Rasengan God... I'm even younger than before.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki is determined, he gonna die.


----------



## lions song (Oct 26, 2011)

auem said:


> com'n guys...at some point kyubi has to come in terms with naruto...this is the most logical point..appreciate it..



that's something sakura would say...

he could say something more manly like "yes yes crush them all hahaha"


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Around 1000 Naruto spams Oodama Rasengan on the whole battlefield, destroying the forest.
> 
> Madara : It's just like you said, he's not that bad.



1000 clones with rasengans more advanced than Minato's, and he's not _that_ bad?
Fucking badass is badass.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuubi is so awesome.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Kabuto said:
			
		

> If I can continue to use Madara like this, I can control the flow of this war. This trump card is way better than expected.



This guy gets dumber and dumber every time he says or thinks anything. 

"Damn, I have some guy in my arsenal who has full power over EMS and Rinnegan and seemingly everything that comes with them and is a complete or near-complete RS, and he's actually being useful?"


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

to be fare kyuubi made teh right choice madara's never whooped his assed with rasengans,just made him do things he dont want to do.

Naruto on the othe hand gives kyuubi openings then rikudou seals that ass,and drops rasengans in.

balance it out rasengans tnj,or force labour.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

btw, this also kind of opened the possibility of kyuubi getting extracted soon.


the last piece of kyuubi's development with naruto is happening right now, that was kyuubi help him and cheer for him. Madara is not going away without getting to summon the scared kitty out .


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Oonoki : Hmm ... At last this time comes for me to fight seriously.
> And for this, Madara is just the kind of opponent I want.
> 
> Oonoki's determination.
> ...



If he dies maybe Sakura will revive him with Chiyos jutsu...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

What are you going to do when Naruto's clone sends clones after you?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 26, 2011)

While Madara is impressive, I have to say I'm more impress with Naruto. A damn KB is pimp slapping kages like they chuunin level.


----------



## Penance (Oct 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> "Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !"
> 
> _* SaiST pukes a lil'._





bearzerger said:


> A bijuu's heart is like the autumn skies



...So delicious...



?_Camorra_? said:


> The only thing Kyuubi did is give back to Naruto the chakra he had stolen from him







lions song said:


> "Kyuubi : Way to go, Naruto !"
> 
> what is this shit??



PROGRESS...



Fay said:


> Awwww Kyuubi and Naruto becoming friends ...It was bound to happen sooner or later.



"Madara : It's just like you said, he's not that bad.

Muu ( Kabuto ) : I know, right ?"


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It isn't bad writing. It does make sense from the Kyuubi's point of view to choose the lesser of two evils.
> 
> 
> 
> they use mangazone scans



I meant that line being bad writing, the fact that he chooses Naruto instead of being a mindless slave is logic


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 1000 clones with rasengans more advanced than Minato's, and he's not _that_ bad?
> Fucking badass is badass.



Jiraiya-level badass.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

See that Sharingan Squid? Naruto ran out of chakra again.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> While Madara is impressive, I have to say more impress with Naruto. A damn KB is pimp slapping kages like they chuunin level.


This.  Real Naruto would have ended this already


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems Yagami corrected the "way to go Naruto" line from Kyuubi and its more of this:



> Kyuubi : Do your thing, Naruto !
> 
> Naruto : Oodama Rasengan !



Kyuubi still is pretty evil. He is aiding Naruto so that Madara rots in hell. How is that not bastardly/evil?

His temporary alliance with Naruto is being way exaggerated IMO.

And in resume: Madara, Oonoki and Naruto's Kage Bunshin acted like bosses in this chapter.

Looking forward to those godly spreads.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Seems Yagami corrected the "way to go Naruto" line from Kyuubi and its more of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being scared of Madara and helping Naruto is neither bastardly nor evil, it's called saving your own skin.


----------



## sheshyo (Oct 26, 2011)

spoiler said:
			
		

> Oonoki : Naruto ... It's okay. I'll handle this.
> 
> Gaara : Tsuchikage-sama, you can't ...
> 
> ...



So sad, a plot device is about to die.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

As expected, now Oonoki will delay Madara so the 4th division can escape. Finally super clone is all tapped out as well.




Nagato Sennin said:


> What are you going to do when Naruto's clone sends clones after you?



Me! me! me! me!.
*
You gonna do nothing you gonna die.*


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The clothes aren't part of the soul.  Nor are implanted poison glands from Salamanders.
> 
> Otherwise, from how it looks, Madara's Rinnegan includes the EMS powers.  So maybe the six paths powers aren't better by themselves, but they add on top of the previous powers.



The clothers are there for simply design reasons, technically the Edos should've been wearing the sacrificed summons clothes or naked.  

As for the scars and implanted poison glands, that's how the souls perceived their power, it's in their mental blueprint, as in the spiritual dna.   Having a power for so long, it becomes part of the mental activity from the soul, that can then manifest such power based upon those memories.  

The raikage's scar left a very heavy emotional toll on him, that's why it affected his very being, his metaphysical conscience, so his edo resurrection also had the scar, even tho the physical body provided by the sacrificed corpse should've healed all physical injuries.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

said it first Jinton rasengan


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 26, 2011)

> Kyuubi : Do your thing, Naruto !



At least this line keeps what left Kyuubi's pride. If he said it with a bored and aloof expressed then all the better.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Being scared of Madara and helping Naruto is neither bastardly nor evil, it's called saving your own skin.



Then he's selfish and looking out for his own interests. Seems very Kyuubi-ish to me.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Jiraiya-level badass.



Naruto isn't a life long loser, so give Naruto some credit.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I meant that line being bad writing, the fact that he chooses Naruto instead of being a mindless slave is logic



Ahh, well yeah that line I agree with. Better if the Kyuubi hadn't said anything at all. He made his sentiment clear enough by giving Naruto his chakra. There was no need for adulation afterwards.


----------



## Penance (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki has been playin' the whole time...


----------



## Renyou (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto might as well take a nap while his clones handle everything.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Then he's selfish and looking out for his own interests. Seems very Kyuubi-ish to me.



That's really human to me


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> The clothers are there for simply design reasons, technically the Edos should've been wearing the sacrificed summons clothes or naked.
> 
> As for the scars and implanted poison glands, that's how the souls perceived their power, it's in their mental blueprint, as in the spiritual dna.   Having a power for so long, it becomes part of the mental activity from the soul, that can then manifest such power based upon those memories.
> 
> The raikage's scar left a very heavy emotional toll on him, that's why it affected his very being, his metaphysical conscience, so his edo resurrection also had the scar, even tho the physical body provided by the sacrificed corpse should've healed all physical injuries.



This discussion isn't about clarification of the little stuff. Sasori got his body back, Nagato has his Rinnegan eyes. Are these Madara's eyes and are Nagato's own eyes the only body part that didn't make the cut for this jutsu, or are they his own eyes, turned into Rinnegans somehow?

Anyway, i'm disappointed that Lumberjack Temari is missing out on a chance to rip a forest apart. And Madara doesn't know the name Naruto, so I'm guessing Itachi never met him. So either Tobi still is Madara in some aspect or Itachi was wrong.

So yeah, tobi is truly Madara in some way.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 26, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Unstoppable speed?  Why would an object of that size falling would be "unstoppable" for a Kage level shinobi? Jounin level people like Gai can punch so fast air catches on fire around their fists, obviously Kage can react to such speed. Onoki's back is more of a comic relief thing and he's never been out of chakra, he just can't use Jinton anymore, he just used his weight controlling jutsu last chapter.


Oh get the fuck out of here. Old age affects everyone and it definitely does affect him. He was basically out for the rest of the battle with Trollkage because of that. How he can now hover up to a meteor and stop it with his bare hands without blowing out his back, when he was already complaining about it lifting the turtle, is absolutely ridiculous.
Though i suppose this falls into the category of "lol imma raikage, i can tank everything with my skin just because"


Klue said:


> He ran out of his portion of KCM chakra then used his normal (Naruto) chakra. Now, Kabuto gave him some of his chakra back.
> 
> What's the problem bro?


The problem being that a clone which shouldn't really exist in the first place is doing this much, maybe?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

btw is it only my impression or madara loves to show off his abilities?


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Holy fuck! 

If Onoki wasn't fighting seriously until now, he must be even stronger than expected!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki might have a huge suicide jutsu, like deidara.



I call of atomic bomb body


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> As expected, now Oonoki will delay Madara so the 4th division can escape. Finally super clone is all tapped out as well.
> 
> [/B]



how they're escaped? it's large division 16.000 ninja
are they gonna used uchiha art of run or something? lol if they all run, madara gonna slaughter them


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 26, 2011)

So Onoki's basically been playing around the entire time? Damn i can't wait to see what he can do when he fights seriously. In his prime he really must've been insane.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome chapter, but I have no idea how this battle is going to turn out. Oonoki dieing and Muu getting sealed are practically a given, but ET Madara can't go out now, no way. He'd have to be delayed and put out of the scene for a bit, but how?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> If Onoki wasn't fighting seriously until now, he must be even stronger than expected!



He'll die next chapter and takes Madara with him.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Mister said:


> I think the Sharingan and Rinnegan debates are pointless because we got a clear view that the latter is stronger with a lot of towering evidence. So we really, ideally, shouldn't be wasting time chasing that topic around like its still arguable; that's a lot like arguing if Minato was really the Yondaime Hokage.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I still think Tobi *is* Madara in some fashion.
> They have interlinking stories about how they both became Rikudou thus they have the same DNA.
> ...



Tobi being Izuna would also fit each of those things.  One thing is clear, It has to be either a Madara clone or Izuna, no1 else.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

i know how they will escape, naruto will make 16,000 clones and carry each one of them at full speed


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> Oonoki might have a huge suicide jutsu, like deidara.
> 
> 
> 
> I call of atomic bomb body



That'd be interesting :ho

And just like Hiruzen and Chiyo, Onoki is willing to die for the next generation <3 A true Kage, indeed


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Finally super clone is all tapped out as well.



I'll believe that when it's dispersed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Synn said:


> That'd be interesting :ho
> 
> And just like Hiruzen and Chiyo, Onoki is willing to die for the next generation <3 A true Kage, indeed


its happening


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke > Madara

It's a matter of time and patience.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He'll die next chapter and takes Madara with him.



If anyone is beating Madara, it will be _clone_ Naruto.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm hoping Tsunade's gets her heart ripped out of her chest, in front of Naruto, for being related to Hashirama.
Make it happen Kishi. Make it fucking happen.


----------



## Brickhunt (Oct 26, 2011)

Immortal Prime (+ Rinnegan) Edo Madara vs Old, Weakened, wounded Oonoki.

Seriously, if Oonoki actually pull this shit and defeats this Madara, even if he ends losing his life, the shitstorm would be legend


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Penance said:


> Oonoki has been playin' the whole time...






The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Onoki's basically been playing around the entire time? Damn i can't wait to see what he can do when he fights seriously. In his prime he really must've been insane.



Oonoki hasn't been playing around. What he has been doing is to stay within his limits. He has kept the personal risk to a minimum. He husbanded his chakra so as not to reduce his lifespan. Now however he's about to go all out without a care for his own life. He'll expend the chakra which would allow him to live for years in a couple of minutes.




Edo Madara said:


> how they're escaped? it's large division 16.000 ninja
> are they gonna used uchiha art of run or something? lol if they all run, madara gonna slaughter them



Obviously Oonoki will cover those who have survived and reduce further casualties to an absolute minimum. As long as he keeps Madara busy defending himself


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

next chap prediction=
onoki died, naruto clone go poof, and alliance run like losers they are


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Likely Oonoki will take down Muu, Madara will stay longer in this arc.


----------



## Target (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> This discussion isn't about clarification of the little stuff. Sasori got his body back, Nagato has his Rinnegan eyes. Are these Madara's eyes and are Nagato's own eyes the only body part that didn't make the cut for this jutsu, or are they his own eyes, turned into Rinnegans somehow?
> 
> Anyway, i'm disappointed that Lumberjack Temari is missing out on a chance to rip a forest apart. And Madara doesn't know the name Naruto, so I'm guessing Itachi never met him. So either Tobi still is Madara in some aspect or Itachi was wrong.
> 
> So yeah, tobi is truly Madara in some way.



itachi barely noticed naruto untill his death why he gonna gossip to madara about him? lol


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why would I appreciate bad writing?



that's the problem with everyone of us i guess...i have had my time too...but i can appreciate it because i expected it..infact i predicted this in this discussion thread(go back to page 3) and also in previous discussion thread....

so for me it is already logical..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 26, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke > Madara
> 
> It's a matter of time and patience.



EMS Sasuke's introduction was Sasuke vs white Zetsu fodder while Madara fought an entire division. Lol @ Sasuke being anything close to Madara in terms of hype and feats


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Klue, the continuation of our debate last night. I was right, The real Naruto was able to make 1000 more clones, there's no way a KB could have done that. Also the kyuubi gave him more chakra, like I said...infinite reserve


----------



## Sarry (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm hoping Tsunade's gets her heart ripped out of her chest, in front of Naruto, for being related to Hashirama.
> Make it happen Kishi. Make it fucking happen.



Also, since she's the last Sannin, it should happen; have to be fair since Jiraya and Oro died in flashy ways.


----------



## ANBUONE (Oct 26, 2011)

did madara make a comment about the true purpose of the edo jutsu? and why do all the good one take forever.. had this been a talk no jutsu  issue it would have hit before mid night last night


----------



## Meraxes (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> Oonoki might have a huge suicide jutsu, like deidara.
> 
> 
> 
> I call of atomic bomb body



And Like deidara's it will do little in the grand scheme.


----------



## Penance (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Hey Klue, the continuation of our debate last night. I was right, The real Naruto was able to make 1000 more clones, there's no way a KB could have done that. Also the kyuubi gave him more chakra, like I said...infinite reserve



As long as they work together...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

btw prediction for next week, Oonoki will try a suicide move against Madara, but Tsunade will arrive when he is about to die. Madara and Tsunade will talk, he will discover that she is hokage and related to Hashirama, then Madara will go against her with full killer intent. When he grabs her neck like sasuke did with sakura, Itachi will arrive where Kabuto is, and the chapter will end.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

mito-sama, uzumaki clan :inlove


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

so they will lose afterall, its the first major lose for alliance


----------



## Trance Kuja (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like Oonoki's gonna use Ninja Style: Grand Plot-Shield Explosion!

He sacrifices his own plot shield to allow the division to retreat while blowing Muu to kingdom come and keeping Madara busy.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

Target said:


> itachi barely noticed naruto untill his death why he gonna gossip to madara about him? lol



If Madara was alive at the time, you think he'd ask _somebody_ where the Kyuubi is at the time. Tobi knew, orochimaru knew, Itachi knew, Uchiha clan knew, Danzo knew. For Madara this is a complete surprise, either he sucks on staying up to date or he wasn't alive at the time. This guy did not live long enough to see Minato become Hokage or Itachi become a ninja, no wonder he thinks he's hot****.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 26, 2011)

Immortal Madara capable of using the Eternal Mangekyro Sharingan to it's limits as well as the power of the sage of the six path including the wood jutsu from hashirama.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Holy fuck. If Onoki beats him.....dayum.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn sounds like nothing but mass slaughter, and with the egyptian god card theme playing in the background for me, every one couldn't be more screwed.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 26, 2011)

So Kishi will kill someone after all, but it as I said he only kill people if it serves to develop someone. I would imagine it would make Naruto and Gaara grow. 

Now if Oonoki takes out Madara then I think the Itachi and Minato fandom needs to move over because the Oonoki fandom will be the biggest assholes on NF. They would have complete bragging rights.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Hey Klue, the continuation of our debate last night. I was right, The real Naruto was able to make 1000 more clones, there's no way a KB could have done that. Also the kyuubi gave him more chakra, like I said...infinite reserve


....

its not the real Naruto

kage bunshins are able to use Kyuubi in the exact same way as the real Naruto


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

> The problem being that a clone which shouldn't really exist in the first place is doing this much, maybe?



Because you doubtlessly know if said clone should really exist or not. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> The person Itachi met had long hair.
> Which leads me to wonder why Madara doesn't know of Naruto.



I'm guessing that it was probably Tobi, maybe he had phases where he grew his hair and cut it for various reasons?



Klue said:


> Add to this:
> 
> Kabuto revealed the contents of the Six Coffin to Tobi. A bit later, Tobi told Kabuto that he grew a clone of Hashirama from DNA he stole from him during their battle.



Indeed. The only way Tobi could obtain Hashirama's DNA without grave robbing his via the battle; he never even suggested he used the methods Orochimaru did.



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Tobi being Izuna would also fit each of those things.  One thing is clear, It has to be either a Madara clone or Izuna, no1 else.



Izuna doesn't fit anything as he was considered to be doubtlessly dead. 
Further he doesn't fit into some of these things at all such as the Kyuubi remembering him and getting Hashirama's remains from battle.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> I'm guessing that it was probably Tobi, maybe he had phases where he grew his hair and cut it for various reasons?



This is a manga.
Hair doesn't change.

Actually, he probably thought they'd have the kyuubi by now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

guys, Oonoki wont beat him.

there is "self sacrifice" written all over Oonoki's determination, kishi will sacrifice him to not have to make madara kill 16,000 fodders.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Hey Klue, the continuation of our debate last night. I was right, *The real Naruto was able to make 1000 more clones, there's no way a KB could have done that.* Also the kyuubi gave him more chakra, like I said...infinite reserve



what dont you know kb just did a 1000 kbs and 1000 rasenans.

Dat clone dont think anyone likes real naruto anymore just like Dat clone


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> So Kishi will kill someone after all, but it as I said he only kill people if it serves to develop someone. I would imagine it would make Naruto and Gaara grow.
> 
> Now if Oonoki takes out Madara then I think the Itachi and Minato fandom needs to move over because the Oonoki fandom will be the biggest assholes on NF. They would have complete bragging rights.



Eh this sounds more like typical shounen/DBZ "I'll hold him off at full power", and guy dies barely making a scratching. But true, if what you say comes to pass.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> EMS Sasuke's introduction was Sasuke vs white Zetsu fodder while Madara fought an entire division. Lol @ Sasuke being anything close to Madara in terms of hype and feats



I wouldn't so much as call it a introduction more so than a teaser........

By the looks of it, the Sasuke is probably going to be the yearly cliff hanger.....

Thus Sasuke's total absence minus cameo's has bee approximately almost 2 years....


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This is a manga.
> Hair doesn't change.


Sasuke and Hinata's hair did change...


Lelouch71 said:


> Now if Oonoki takes out Madara then I think the Itachi and Minato fandom needs to move over because the Oonoki fandom will be the biggest assholes on NF. They would have complete bragging rights.



Agreed


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> there is "self sacrifice" written all over Oonoki's determination, kishi will sacrifice him to not have to make madara kill 16,000 fodders.



inb4 Tsunade wastes her chakra reserves AGAIN to save 20,000 fodder ninja that just got Obito'd. Then Madara laughs at her.


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 26, 2011)

Sasuke and Itachi are indeed the true descendants of Madara. They all have the same temperament in fights, i.e. arrogant but not careless and it takes very little effort to trigger them to spam an aoe attack on the enemies. 

No doubt the ancestor enjoys demolition on a wider scale than his offsprings. 

Obito is truly an oddball.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

So what is Sasuke's purpose now. Just to fight Naruto?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol I love this "I am gonna fight seriously now" bullshit. Come on... Onoki was fighting seriously up until now. He fought his predecessor, whom he thought to be unbeatable. Then he fought Mizukage who killed his predecessor.. Got his ass saved by gaara couple of times.

Who'd believe you now ?

Best bet is that he'll try some suicide shit on Madara nad Madara will troll him like Aizen trolled yamajii


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

John Connor said:


> ....
> 
> its not the real Naruto
> 
> kage bunshins are able to use Kyuubi in the exact same way as the real Naruto



what? Your saying kyuubi gave that extra power to a kagebunshin and it made the 1000 clones?  How is that possible? the kyuubi isn't inside kagebunshins...


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> So what is Sasuke's purpose now. Just to fight Naruto?



Get linked to Gedo Mazou/Kabuto's research/Naruto's rival.

Sasuke's character was only created to become Naruto's rival.


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh get the fuck out of here. Old age affects everyone and it definitely does affect him. He was basically out for the rest of the battle with Trollkage because of that. How he can now hover up to a meteor and stop it with his bare hands without blowing out his back, when he was already complaining about it lifting the turtle, is absolutely ridiculous.
> Though i suppose this falls into the category of "lol imma raikage, i can tank everything with my skin just because"
> 
> The problem being that a clone which shouldn't really exist in the first place is doing this much, maybe?


i think you are missing something....you should notice that overall power level is exponentially rising...*we all expect to see jyubi in the end  and if rinnegan madara do this amount of hax,a person with jyubi  and rinnegan is indeed going to be someone who can create moon(like it or not)...even kabuto said this is fraction of rikodu's power,so a clone naruto(fraction of naruto) dealing with it not that far-fetched...when it is now inevitable that at the end naruto will face someone with rikodu level power..*

of course you can complain why kishi made up such power...but that would take you nowhere..


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> He ran out of his portion of KCM chakra then used his normal (Naruto) chakra. Now, Kabuto gave him some of his chakra back.
> 
> What's the problem bro?



Wait, don't you mean the kyubi gave him some chakra? LOL


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

onoki will go down like jiraiya, narto dupe go poof and alliance running with tail between its leg

its massive rape


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> Sasuke and Itachi are indeed the true descendants of Madara. They all have the same temperament in fights, i.e. arrogant but not careless and it takes very little effort to trigger them to spam an aoe attack on the enemies.
> 
> No doubt the ancestor enjoys demolition on a wider scale than his offsprings.
> 
> Obito is truly an oddball.


Well at least before Sasuke lost his mind, but yeah you can definitely see the relation between all three.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol I love this "I am gonna fight seriously now" bullshit. Come on... Onoki was fighting seriously up until now. He fought his predecessor, whom he thought to be unbeatable. Then he fought Mizukage who killed his predecessor.. Got his ass saved by gaara couple of times.
> 
> Who'd believe you now ?
> 
> Best bet is that he'll try some suicide shit on Madara nad Madara will troll him like Aizen trolled yamajii


Yeah, we know it's coming, Onoki ain't surviving this.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> what? Your saying kyuubi gave that extra power to a kagebunshin and it made the 1000 clones?  How is that possible? the kyuubi isn't inside kagebunshins...



Obviously Kyuubi is being copied as well when a kagebushin is created. Remember when Naruto trained for FRS, some of his clones could go Kyuubi. It couldn't have happend if Kyuubi was only in the original body.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So what is Sasuke's purpose now. Just to fight Naruto?


we are totally in the dark about sasuke now .


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> what? Your saying kyuubi gave that extra power to a kagebunshin and it made the 1000 clones?  How is that possible? the kyuubi isn't inside kagebunshins...



read naruto's training arc when he was learning rasen shuriken again...yamoto's job was to suppress those clone which were going kyubi mode...it meant clone can access kyubi chakra..


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> what? Your saying kyuubi gave that extra power to a kagebunshin and it made the 1000 clones?  How is that possible? the kyuubi isn't inside kagebunshins...



Every clone can use kyuubi's chakra or did you forget the wind training and how each of them transformed, this is nothing new.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> Sasuke and Itachi are indeed the true descendants of Madara. They all have the same temperament in fights, i.e. arrogant but not careless and it takes very little effort to trigger them to spam an aoe attack on the enemies.


I wouldn't necessarily include Itachi... As he seems much more respectful, and more importantly much more humble than Madara/Sasuke... 

But I would agree with you to a Tee that sheer arrogance and temperament make it clear Sasuke and Madara are birds of a feather...


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

Hadn't Naruto already stripped Kyuubi of all of it's chakra back in the last training arc? Isn't that what Kyuubi Chakra Mode was all about?



IpHr0z3nI said:


> I wouldn't necessarily include Itachi... As he seems much more respectful, and more importantly much more humble than Madara/Sasuke...
> 
> But I would agree with you to a Tee that sheer arrogance and temperament make it clear Sasuke and Madara are birds of a feather...



The only time Itachi was ever humble was after his death, before that, even thinking that someone beside him could handle the burdens he does obviously never occured to him.


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 26, 2011)

oonoki is dead,there is no way logically beating edo madara,he has ems,rinnegan jutsus,mokouton,can summon meteors and makes forest.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Hadn't Naruto already stripped Kyuubi of all of it's chakra back in the last training arc? Isn't that what Kyuubi Chakra Mode was all about?



Kyubi still had plenty of power left after Naruto took the KCM chunk:
image

Naruto: _You've still got all that power... Man, you're really something else._


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Obviously Kyuubi is being copied as well when a kagebushin is created. Remember when Naruto trained for FRS, some of his clones could go Kyuubi. It couldn't have happend if Kyuubi was only in the original body.



I attributed that to the kyuubi chakra that was inside of them, not clones of the kyuubi. how the heck can you copy the second most powerful bijuu as a clone? Especially when that clone would be completely defiant, doesn't make sense.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

People, when will you finally learn... Kagebunshins aren't slower nor do they hit less hard than the original. They're just more fragile and have a lesser chakra pool for obvious reasons.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

madara is trolling them quite hard.
and lol it must be the most impressive clone ever.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Hadn't Naruto already stripped Kyuubi of all of it's chakra back in the last training arc? Isn't that what Kyuubi Chakra Mode was all about?



He can use it without Kyuubi interfering now but Kyuubi still has chakra, just like how when Bee is drained he can draw on more from the Hachibi.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> I attributed that to the kyuubi chakra that was inside of them, not clones of the kyuubi. how the heck can you copy the second most powerful bijuu as a clone? Especially when that clone would be completely defiant, doesn't make sense.



The Kyuubi chakra comes from Kyuubi, so I have no idea why you'd make the distinction.


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

If Naruto without his fox form made Madara respect his power, would it suffice to say that Naruto has a good chance of actually beating Madara in his Kyuubi Mode?


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> oonoki is dead,there is no way logically beating edo madara,he has ems,rinnegan jutsus,mokouton,can summon meteors and makes forest.



Well, just because Madara didn't die at the hands of Hashirama, doesn't mean he survived his fight against Onoki. 

Give the old man more credit, kid! He will put up a good fight.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Every clone can use kyuubi's chakra or did you forget the wind training and how each of them transformed, this is nothing new.



of course they can use the kyuubi chakra but it doesn't mean each of them has its own cloned kyuubi inside of them.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 26, 2011)

damn narto not even used RM in this fight
I expected full powered RM narto return to madara with veangeance


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> If Naruto without his fox form made Madara respect his power, would it suffice to say that Naruto has a good chance of actually beating Madara in his Kyuubi Mode?



After what happened with Nagato, I doubt it.


----------



## lathia (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto on paper is a beast. It's too bad he'll get nerfed badly, like always.  

I’ll await to see what Kishi does to hype Sasuke to this level. Rikodu status is a bit too much to overcome. Then again, I feel like Kishi will tune down Sasuke too, for the sake of Naruto vs Sasuke 2.0.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> of course they can use the kyuubi chakra but it doesn't mean each of them has its own cloned kyuubi inside of them.



The original has a fox inside him, safe to assume the copies do as well as consequence of the technique.


lathia said:


> Naruto on paper is a beast. It's too bad he'll get nerfed badly, like always.
> 
> I’ll await to see what Kishi does to hype Sasuke to this level. Rikodu status is a bit too much to overcome. Then again, I feel like Kishi will tune down Sasuke too, for the sake of Naruto vs Sasuke 2.0.



Tune down? Sasuke is nowhere near this Madara's level.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

madara is aizen lv of trolling.


----------



## lathia (Oct 26, 2011)

By the way, Naruto only took 6 tails worth of the Kyubi's chakra. It's been stated plenty of times (by others and I) that KCM is far from being "complete."


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

Whatever, I'm pleased.
Madara drops 2 meteors, and watches Oonoki try and stop them. Then he moukutons the battlefield, makes Kyuubi shit his pants and forced the hokage to come to the battlefield.

Madara is Madara


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Wait, don't you mean the kyubi gave him some chakra? LOL



Yes, I meant the 9 Tails.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> madara is aizen lv of trolling.



Ehhh, we still have to wait till he can stop a theme song with a finger.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 26, 2011)

Sealing involves time-space manipulation. So, of course Kyuubi is not copied into the every clone, but every clone has access to him through the seal, which is copied on them. In fact, there is onl one Kyuubi, but he can get free from any clone.

But does it mean Kyuubi getting free from a clone body won't kill the original?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> By the way, Naruto only took 6 tails worth of the Kyubi's chakra. It's been stated plenty of times (by others and I) that KCM is far from being "complete."



Where did you get the "6 tails worth of chakra" thing from?


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol I love this "I am gonna fight seriously now" bullshit. Come on... Onoki was fighting seriously up until now. He fought his predecessor, whom he thought to be unbeatable. Then he fought Mizukage who killed his predecessor.. Got his ass saved by gaara couple of times.
> 
> Who'd believe you now ?
> 
> Best bet is that he'll try some suicide shit on Madara nad Madara will troll him like Aizen trolled yamajii



Oonoki did fight seriously what he didn't do is go beyond his limits and risk his life. Now he'll fight with little to no regard for his future. That will allow Oonoki to increase his power immensely in return for years of his lifespan. We've seen moves like these several times.


----------



## Brickhunt (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Hadn't Naruto already stripped Kyuubi of all of it's chakra back in the last training arc? Isn't that what Kyuubi Chakra Mode was all about?
> 
> The only time Itachi was ever humble was after his death, before that, even thinking that someone beside him could handle the burdens he does obviously never occured to him.


No, Kyuubi is entirely made of chakra. If Naruto had taken it all, it would had dissapeared. just like it shrank when Minato took half of it's chakra.

If that wasn't the case, we already knew the tailed beast retains a shit ton of chakra ever since Kisame took all of Bee's chakra and Hachibi stepped in to replinish it.

What I am wondering if the chakra Kyuubi lent made Naruto to go KCM or tailed form. I would love if Kyuubi's lend made him go tailed.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

> 9b : no…I only give you chakra…I dont like Madaras! Rather than bein controlled by that one I prefer you!


this makes kyuubi 10 times worse than the first translation


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> No, Kyuubi is entirely made of chakra. If Naruto had taken it all, it would had dissapeared. just like it shrank when Minato took half of it's chakra.



Juubi apparenlty had a carcass. And the Kyuubi had "chakra meat"
I don't think he's all chakra.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> This discussion isn't about clarification of the little stuff. Sasori got his body back, Nagato has his Rinnegan eyes. Are these Madara's eyes and are Nagato's own eyes the only body part that didn't make the cut for this jutsu, or are they his own eyes, turned into Rinnegans somehow?
> 
> Anyway, i'm disappointed that Lumberjack Temari is missing out on a chance to rip a forest apart. And Madara doesn't know the name Naruto, so I'm guessing Itachi never met him. So either Tobi still is Madara in some aspect or Itachi was wrong.
> 
> So yeah, tobi is truly Madara in some way.



Sasori's edo tensei came to the body that the soul's age had been, around 36 years.  Same with Diedara whose body had blown up, it's not tha, his soul regenerated his body as it would've been.  The hands were Diedara's power for so long, it was part of his soul now.  

I think it's the latter regarding Nagato's eyes.  There's multiple ways for different lineages of Rikudou to acquire the rinnegan.  In Uchiha case, it simply transformed the EMS into a rinnegan, in Nagato's case who didn't have the Mangekyou eyes, simply awakened a rinnegan.  One thing is certain, rinnegan requires an awakening, the power isn't just awakened in anybody, but requires certain criteria be met fiercely first.  Now after teh awakening the rinnegan became part of Nagato's soul, even tho his uzumaki heritage/his dna wasn't born with it.  It seems more likely as of now that Madara transplanted his spiritual power/energies into Nagato rather than eyes in order to do Nagato's rinnegan awakening.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

btw, about sasuke, the parallels are pointing for a huge plot relevance:

the uchiha/senju thing, and rikudou, involves both naruto and sasuke.

tobi tried to win sasuke over for a reason, plus we dont know what tobi is now.

tobi wanted sasuke to fight naruto for a reason, and its not only to capture kyuubi, for me its to _replay_ something.

kabuto wanted sasuke for a reason.

naruto still wants to save sasuke.

we still didnt discover the secret of the uchihas.



if naruto was a chess game right now, naruto would be the queen, and sasuke the king.

while the queen moves around kicking ass and is important, the king stays there and is still the target of all objectives of the "game".


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> this makes kyuubi 10 times worse than the first translation



either way, you guys will complain.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> either way, you guys will complain.



Kyuubi cried like a bitch.
I am satisfied.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

I would think the Kyuubi would get tired of being a dick at some point.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, about sasuke, the parallels are pointing for a huge plot relevance:
> 
> the uchiha/senju thing, and rikudou, involves both naruto and sasuke.
> 
> ...


True, we'll find that out later. Though Kabuto just wants payback, that's why he wants Sasuke. Though at the moment the most we know is that the reason for pitting Sasuke against Naruto is Madara to relive old times, beyond that who knows. I would switch the chess pieces in terms of references though.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

I have to say both Madara and Naruto are ridiculously overpowered at this point.  I'm actually one of the few people that enjoyed seeing Kyuubi working with Naruto. lol


----------



## auem (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, about sasuke, the parallels are pointing for a huge plot relevance:
> 
> the uchiha/senju thing, and rikudou, involves both naruto and sasuke.
> 
> ...


elder son trying to relive the memory..?..nothing is out of bound at the moment...


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, about sasuke, the parallels are pointing for a huge plot relevance:
> 
> the uchiha/senju thing, and rikudou, involves both naruto and sasuke.
> 
> ...



well to a certain extent, because they all want Naruto as well.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonder if that Tajuu Kage Bunshin Oodama Rasengan spam will be part of Naruto's moveset for Storm 3. 

Speaking about that the spoiler is not clear if Naruto was or not in Sage Mode when Kyuubi gave him a bit more of his power. Because if he actually was in Sage Mode then this would've been the perfect chance to hint again at that Kyuubi chakra + Senjutsu mode fusion that we briefly saw when Naruto met Nagato in 444.

If Oonoki is saying he'll handle this, is it safe to assume the rest of the division will retreat?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> True, we'll find that out later. Though Kabuto just wants payback, that's why he wants Sasuke. Though at the moment the most we know is that the reason for pitting Sasuke against Naruto is Madara to relive old times, beyond that who knows. I would switch the chess pieces in terms of references though.


He doesn't want payback, he want's Sasuke's body that should of been pretty obvious after the EMS, evolved into the Rinnegan.

All Kabuto need's is some Senju DNA, and he has tons of that lying around for use.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Sasori's edo tensei came to the body that the soul's age had been, around 36 years.  Same with Diedara whose body had blown up, it's not tha, his soul regenerated his body as it would've been.  The hands were Diedara's power for so long, it was part of his soul now.
> 
> I think it's the latter regarding Nagato's eyes.  There's multiple ways for different lineages of Rikudou to acquire the rinnegan.  In Uchiha case, it simply transformed the EMS into a rinnegan, in Nagato's case who didn't have the Mangekyou eyes, simply awakened a rinnegan.  One thing is certain, rinnegan requires an awakening, the power isn't just awakened in anybody, but requires certain criteria be met fiercely first.  Now after teh awakening the rinnegan became part of Nagato's soul, even tho his uzumaki heritage/his dna wasn't born with it.  It seems more likely as of now that Madara transplanted his spiritual power/energies into Nagato rather than eyes in order to do Nagato's rinnegan awakening.



I'm still amazed that people think Sasori looked 36. We see him right next to his 15 year old body puppet and it's still a perfect puppet replica of him. Put him next to any other character of around that age on the other hand and he looks waaay younger.


----------



## Karman (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> I attributed that to the kyuubi chakra that was inside of them, not clones of the kyuubi. how the heck can you copy the second most powerful bijuu as a clone? Especially when that clone would be completely defiant, doesn't make sense.



Your taking Kyuubi's being "inside" Naruto a little too literally. I'm not going to pretend this is exactly how it works, but a loose interpretation of it.

Imagine that Kyuubi is trapped in some kind of pocket dimension. The seal on Naruto is a transcript of the language needed both to sustain and to create the pocket dimension, but the seal makes Naruto himself the only entrance and exit of the dimension itself.Thus Naruto is a gatekeeper who has access to the contents of the dimension he protects. When Naruto is duplicated, the language and seal are duplicated with him. This means that there are now 100+ gateways to Kyuubi's vault. Each clone is equally a gatekeeper and equally share access. 

This is why Bee warned Naruto about making clones in Kyuubi Chakra Mode. Because he shelves his own chakra, the Kyuubi siphon's it off through the seal. When Naruto makes a dozen clones, the Kyuubi can siphon chakra from all of them. If Naruto has 3 clones, the Kyuubi can siphon his chakra 3 times as fast. With 4, 4 times as fast. ETC.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> True, we'll find that out later. Though Kabuto just wants payback, that's why he wants Sasuke. Though at the moment the most we know is that the reason for pitting Sasuke against Naruto is Madara to relive old times, beyond that who knows. I would switch the chess pieces in terms of references though.


there is a huge plot that has been going on for sasuke since part 1, and its getting more clean now. Since the Uchiha tablet was introduced.

kishi just wants to cause impact when the time comes.

well i consider naruto the queen and sasuke the king in terms of plot right now, because sasuke was kept hidden, he is wanted dead by the alliance, he is wanted by naruto , he is wanted by kabuto, and tobi also had a reason to want him.

naruto was protected, and is wanted, but _right now_ he is on the battlefield, even as a clone, he is running at loose too with bee, with tobi after him. The queen is powerful and makes the moves, thats why i consider naruto the queen right now.

The king stays in the darkness protected by all the other pieces, and wanted by all the enemy ones, in the end all objectives focus in the king, may it be to take him down(kabuto, alliance), or protect/keep him(tobi/naruto).


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> well to a certain extent, because they all want Naruto as well.


everybody wants to take the queen down too.

the difference is which one is making the moves and exposed, and which one is hidden and protected right now.


----------



## lathia (Oct 26, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Where did you get the "6 tails worth of chakra" thing from?



Here


Plus, Hachibi stated Naruto took only so much chakra. 4th Panel to be exact.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

most impressive clone showing in the manga for sure.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

would be cool if madara managed to summon kyuubi's half from death god's stomach's someway, and we got a kyuubi+madara vs kyuubi+naruto fight


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 26, 2011)

Man when Naruto disperses all these clones he's going to have the equivalent knowledge and experience of like .... All the cages combined


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Karman said:


> Your taking Kyuubi's being "inside" Naruto a little too literally. I'm not going to pretend this is exactly how it works, but a loose interpretation of it.
> 
> Imagine that Kyuubi is trapped in some kind of pocket dimension. The seal on Naruto is a transcript of the language needed both to sustain and to create the pocket dimension, but the seal makes Naruto himself the only entrance and exit of the dimension itself.Thus Naruto is a gatekeeper who has access to the contents of the dimension he protects. When Naruto is duplicated, the language and seal are duplicated with him. This means that there are now 100+ gateways to Kyuubi's vault. Each clone is equally a gatekeeper and equally share access.
> 
> This is why Bee warned Naruto about making clones in Kyuubi Chakra Mode. Because he shelves his own chakra, the Kyuubi siphon's it off through the seal. When Naruto makes a dozen clones, the Kyuubi can siphon chakra from all of them. If Naruto has 3 clones, the Kyuubi can siphon his chakra 3 times as fast. With 4, 4 times as fast. ETC.




Wow that actually makes a lot of sense. I think that might be the best explanation anyone has ever given me on a forum.



reps to you sir, thanks for helping me understand how that works.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> most impressive clone showing in the manga for sure.



Not that the bar was set really high though.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> Not that the bar was set really high though.



not necessarily, Hiruzen and Itachi's clones were higher tier. So naruto did have a clone benchmark to beat...and I think its safe to say he's now top tier in the clone category.


----------



## geminis (Oct 26, 2011)

Rubbing hands* 

Oonoki hasn't even gone all out!? That's just insane...can't wait to see his showing versus Senju Madara.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade will arrive to heal the injured, I'm sure no one really expects her to throw down against thee Uchiha Madara?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

i wonder what naruto will do now...

i mean, the real naruto, will he go fight edo madara? tobi will probably arrive first.

and with itachi going after kabuto, kabuto might really bring edo madara to fight him...


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He doesn't want payback, he want's Sasuke's body that should of been pretty obvious after the EMS, evolved into the Rinnegan.
> 
> All Kabuto need's is some Senju DNA, and he has tons of that lying around for use.


No he just wants him dead.


Jeαnne said:


> there is a huge plot that has been going on for sasuke since part 1, and its getting more clean now. Since the Uchiha tablet was introduced.
> 
> kishi just wants to cause impact when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Besides the fact Kishi has already shown who tops who, 'shivers', I'm just considering it from the story perspective but in terms of the battlefield yeah that's accurate. The part with Sasuke seems like it won't be happening for a while longer though.


Klue said:


> Tsunade will arrive to heal the injured, I'm sure no one really expects her to throw down against thee Uchiha Madara?



I'm expecting her to try, and get her ass handed to her brutally.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Besides the fact Kishi has already shown who tops who, 'shivers', I'm just considering it from the story perspective but in terms of the battlefield yeah that's accurate. The part with Sasuke seems like it won't be happening for a while longer though.




yeah i am talking about the plot right now, the positions can be switched anytime soon .

but i do believe that sasuke's part will take a while, i am even expecting to see him only next year.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah i am talking about the plot right now, the positions can be switched anytime soon .
> 
> but i do believe that sasuke's part will take a while, i am even expecting to see him only next year.



Not according to Kishi.

Yup, at the moment until next year, Sasuke will stay in the dark both literally and mentally, unfortunately.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Hey Klue, the continuation of our debate last night. I was right, The real Naruto was able to make 1000 more clones, there's no way a KB could have done that. Also the kyuubi gave him more chakra, like I said...infinite reserve



That's not the real Naruto, he even admits to being a clone this very chapter, try again.

And even if it was, it wouldn't make a difference, the copies and Naruto's relationship to the Kyuubi is the same.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade will arrive to heal the injured, I'm sure no one really expects her to throw down against thee Uchiha Madara?



Hashirama was he grandad....I think (hope) she'll show some fighting skills.


----------



## BlueBird (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> everybody wants to take the queen down too.
> 
> the difference is which one is making the moves and exposed, and which one is hidden and protected right now.



Oh my, you are so subjective with this king-queen analogy, i don't know even where to start... 

There is a war happenning because of Naruto. Its bad guys (where Madara is black king if we use your terminology) vs good guys (where Naruto is the white king). In terms of general plot movement as it has been lately, Sasuke has no relevance in the grand scheme of things. He is essentially one of the black kings figures to be used. It may change if Sasuke wakes up from his endless dream of hatred, otherwise he is easily manipulated.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade will arrive to heal the injured, I'm sure no one really expects her to throw down against thee Uchiha Madara?



I'm expecting Naruto to save her.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade will arrive to heal the injured, I'm sure no one really expects her to throw down against thee Uchiha Madara?


If you meant get *thrown* down, then yes.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> not necessarily, Hiruzen and Itachi's clones were higher tier. So naruto did have a clone benchmark to beat...and I think its safe to say he's now top tier in the clone category.



forgot about Hiruzen's clones which were impressive.  Still i have naruto's feats far superior to those anyways.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Not according to Kishi.
> 
> Yup, at the moment until next year, Sasuke will stay in the dark both literally and mentally, unfortunately.


not according to kishi what?


----------



## lucid dream (Oct 26, 2011)

So...interesting that Madara didn't respond to Kabuto's mention of "fake Madara". I refuse to believe Kabuto knows everything, so I'm going to take Madara's silence and abrupt subject change to mean that Tobi is much, much more than that.



geminis said:


> Rubbing hands*
> 
> Oonoki hasn't even gone all out!? That's just insane...can't wait to see his showing versus Senju Madara.



It should be cool but he's almost certainly going to die here. I suspect this sacrifice well help some more fodder flee the area, though.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

This chapter is a big 
Kyuubi went from a Demon that only wanted to destroy things to a stupid pet that prefer stay inside a kid and help him. Shame on you.

That Naruto's clone is the most ridiculously thing I've ever seen in this manga for a long time. It has enough chakra to fight 3 Kages, FRS Madara and spam 1000 Oodama Rasengans!!! What a joke!

Kishimoto is doing a great job, I'm disliking Naruto every chapter. Naruto's clone and Onooki should have been dead already as most of that division.


----------



## geminis (Oct 26, 2011)

@ Lucid, I agree....especially about Madara's silence. Oonoki throwing his life away will be epic. 

The hell are A and Tsunade still doing at HQ scratching their asses? I smell pussy.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> I'm expecting Naruto to save her.



Naruto saves everyone lol


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Kabuto is going to get screwed over soon. I wouldn't be surprised if Madara or Tobi used one of the Rinnegan's ability to essentially fuse.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> This chapter is a big
> Kyuubi went from a Demon that only wanted to destroy things to a stupid pet that prefer stay inside a kid and help him. Shame on you.
> 
> That Naruto's clone is the most ridiculously thing I've ever seen in this manga for a long time. It has enough chakra to fight 3 Kages and spam 1000 Oodama Rasengan!!! What a joke!
> ...



no point being pissed off at something that was so foreseeable.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> No he just wants him dead.


No, Kabuto explicatly stated that he needs a "young live Uchiha", not to mention he wants to learn the secret's of the Riduko sennin no better way.

Then testing it out in the body of a Rinnegan user, he has everything he needs to get one.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the whining about Naruto being haxxed. 

You guys realize he'll eventually become Rikudou Sennin level right? You're just hurting yourselves.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Kabuto is going to get screwed over soon. I wouldn't be surprised if Madara or Tobi used one of the Rinnegan's ability to essentially fuse.



well we've been saying this for a while now and he's still there. 


I think what's more interesting to take note of now is whether or not tobi's intentions are really the same as Madara's.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> This chapter is a big
> Kyuubi went from a Demon that only wanted to destroy things to a stupid pet that prefer stay inside a kid and help him. Shame on you.
> 
> That Naruto's clone is the most ridiculously thing I've ever seen in this manga for a long time. It has enough chakra to fight 3 Kages and spam 1000 Oodama Rasengan!!! What a joke!
> ...



It's always been clear that Kyuubi that when it comes to Madara and Naruto, Kyuubi hates Madara a whole lot more. So this alliance between shouldn't come as a surprise at all. As for the rest, it's Kyuubi's chakra I would expect nothing less from when it's used.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> This chapter is a big
> Kyuubi went from a Demon that only wanted to destroy things to a stupid pet that prefer stay inside a kid and help him. Shame on you.
> 
> That Naruto's clone is the most ridiculously thing I've ever seen in this manga for a long time. It has enough chakra to fight 3 Kages and spam 1000 Oodama Rasengan!!! What a joke!
> ...



well the last feat was powered by the kyubii.not that it matters that much.
that just confirmed that a clone can be powered by kyubii.
and everything else before that was done by that clone.
really impressive.


----------



## TheRipper (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> This chapter is a big
> Kyuubi went from a Demon that only wanted to destroy things to a stupid pet that prefer stay inside a kid and help him. Shame on you.
> 
> That Naruto's clone is the most ridiculously thing I've ever seen in this manga for a long time. It has enough chakra to fight 3 Kages and spam 1000 Oodama Rasengan!!! What a joke!
> ...



Why? Because it doesn't make sense to you? Rofl, you're the joke here kiddo. Have you forgotten that it's a manga? Funny how you're complaining about the 1000 rasengans, rather than the moon sized meteors falling from the sky summoned by a guy who NOT ONLY has the almighty EMS but also the Rinnengan AND Mokuton.

If you don't like it then put up or shut up, don't be such a brat.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL @ People thinking The Kyuubi likes being mindcontrolled by Madara.
Also Kyuubi does not want to become the Juubi.

It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Rod (Oct 26, 2011)

You heard it here first.

Next chap, Oonoki will go all Saint Seiya on us, you wait and see:

(imagine Madara as the purple guy and Oonoki as ofc the oldish one, same story)


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> well we've been saying this for a while now and he's still there.
> 
> 
> I think what's more interesting to take note of now is whether or not tobi's intentions are really the same as Madara's.


Because things have been dragged out, the moment a big name crosses his path he is going to get dragged down several pegs.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

damn chapter, didnt like it, narutos solution for everything is rasengan, I think fuuton would be ideal to deal with wood, something like kiri kiri mai ( temaris attack) apparently wasting all the chakra on rasengans and kage bunshins is stupid to me. But well I ll wait to confirm how he used it on the trees to be exact of the level of damage it could cause


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 26, 2011)

Oonoki makes himself old in the same way Tsunade makes herself young, bu Ookoki does it to weaken himself to prevent friendly kills.


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 26, 2011)

So looks like senju cells are needed to gain the rinnengan, where are all the uchiha fans who told rational posters how wrong they were to assume such a thing?


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

Kabuto thinks he knows it all, while in fact he doesn't know squat. Not even Fakedara's identity


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Oct 26, 2011)

We've known that Naruto's clones could use kyuubi chakra since part 2 began, not too long after Sakura and Chiyo's fight with Sasori was over. 

I kind of expected Kyuubi to not be a dick to Naruto in this situation. Although I do miss the fox who taunted Naruto all the time, I think this is better for him than loyally running towards Madara and becoming a mindless tool again.


----------



## Federer (Oct 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> A clone Naruto is about to beat Madara beyond his Prime :3



That's not gonna happen, if Madara has all the abilities Nagato had, than Naruto faces his worst opponent, an opponent who can absorb his Bijuu chakra. 

I really wonder whether Onoki will die, I hope he dies, important good guys need to die to make this war more thrilling.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 26, 2011)

Kabuto's not dumb.

He has all the tool's to get his own Rinnegan, if he can defeat Sasuke. He can take control of Madara's Six path's whenever he want's since there Edo Tensei's. Also he still has his own trump card other then the sixth coffin.

Not to mention Madara probably know's some secret's about Tobi along with his strength, he could seriously fuck Tobi up if he wanted too.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> It's always been clear that Kyuubi that when it comes to Madara and Naruto, Kyuubi hates Madara a whole lot more. So this alliance between shouldn't come as a surprise at all. As for the rest, it's Kyuubi's chakra I would expect nothing less from when it's used.


Madara and Kyuubi are supposed to be evil you know. They should have teamed.


vered said:


> well the last feat was powered by the kyubii.not that it matters that much.
> that just confirmed that a clone can be powered by kyubii.
> and everything else before that was done by that clone.
> really impressive.


1/15 of naruto's power or whatever had enough chakra to that much.
Naruto should have enough power to create 15.000 or more clones and use at least Oodama Rasengan.

I prefer those old days were even a high level ninja couldn't use more than 10 A-ranked jutsus in a day....



slickcat said:


> damn chapter, didnt like it, narutos solution for everything is rasengan, I think fuuton would be ideal to deal with wood, something like kiri kiri mai ( temaris attack) apparently wasting all the chakra on rasengans and kage bunshins is stupid to me. But well I ll wait to confirm how he used it on the trees to be exact of the level of damage it could cause


Rasengan for everybody.



Federer said:


> That's not gonna happen, if Madara has all the abilities Nagato had, than Naruto faces his worst opponent, an opponent who can absorb his Bijuu chakra.
> 
> I really wonder whether Onoki will die, I hope he dies, important good guys need to die to make this war more thrilling.


If Kishimoto have enough sense, Onooki won't be only one to die.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

kyuubi knows that if it gets caught its the end , Juubi = death of all other bijuu consciences, right?


----------



## Blackberry90 (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto and his rasengans...it might sound stupid but I really really wanna see something brand new.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> kyuubi knows that if it gets caught its the end , Juubi = death of all other bijuu consciences, right?


Kyuubi was a part of Juubi to begin with. 
It would return to its true power and evilness.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

sadly even though Kabuto's end is near he sure made this war far more entertaining than tobi would have done on his own.


----------



## Federer (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder though what the name of the meteor jutsu is, is it Izanami? 



> is a goddess of *both creation and death*, as well as the former wife of the god Izanagi-no-Mikoto. She is also referred to as Izanami-no-kami.



A meteor gave birth to all life on planet earth, but it also wiped the dino's out. 

He's making rain meteors.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 26, 2011)

* man my dream spoilers didnt come thru.

The next chapter spoilers seems to sucks so bad for ME (my opinion, i said me, i just hate when theres like another fight going on and someones like "OKAY DUDE POWER LIMIT" /chapter ends), i thought the one with the ressed bodies of Fugaku and two other high Uchihas kneeled before Tobi when he took his mask off.

I hate fake spoilers cause sometimes they are actually good I knew that Wario dude was going to stop the meteor anyway..


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

I kind of hope tobi run's into the raikage and tsunade first and takes them out to make things more interesting although i have a feeling Sasuke might be the one fighting them instead first.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Kyuubi was a part of Juubi to begin with.
> It would return to its true power and evilness.


it was rikudou who created each bijuu, from juubi's chakra, right?

from what was explained, it doesnt seem like he split juubi's conscience throught them, though it might manifest in some way because of the chakra itself.

but separated they are not juubi...once they got fused, they would simply recover a completly new being that is the juubi himself, with a conscience that already existed.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Oct 26, 2011)

from what ive read of the translated script, i dont like what im seeing 

how can a god damn naruto clone do that?


----------



## Federer (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope Sasuke goes after the elders and gets his revenge, so we can end this whole 'revenge' theme. 

Than I want him betray Tobi, join forces with his best pal Naruto and take out Madara/Tobi combined.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> from what ive read of the translated script, i dont like what im seeing
> 
> how can a god damn naruto clone do that?



kyubii powered the clone.though even without the odama part,all the things that were done before were done by a clone.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> from what ive read of the translated script, i dont like what im seeing
> 
> how can a god damn naruto clone do that?



He received his Naruto chakra back from the Kyuubi. There is no difference between the power of Naruto the original and a clone.


----------



## TheRipper (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't worry kids, Kishi ALWAYS knows what's best..


----------



## Marsala (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> from what ive read of the translated script, i dont like what im seeing
> 
> how can a god damn naruto clone do that?



Kyuubi gave him chakra. It's not like it was a particularly complicated jutsu.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

IS IT TIME?! HAS MY PRINCESS'S TIME COME?! 

THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 26, 2011)

takL said:


> Muu(kabuto): along with us all??
> Madara of course?essentially the jutsu of edotensei is meant to be used like this and to be taken (with enemy). we will be restored after a short while.


madara don't give a darn.


----------



## Federer (Oct 26, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> IS IT TIME?! HAS MY PRINCESS'S TIME COME?!
> 
> THERE IS A GOD!



Ooooh boy.....if Kishi is gonna be consistent in how he handled all the females in the manga, except Temari, than I predict that you are gonna be very very disappointed. 

Althought I want the contrary.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

This chapter is meh, why??? Because the fake spoiler was better.... Sasuke meeting Itachi.

Is it me or does Madara seem like he should be in a different manga?

One that has dragons in the form of balls.... And that grants wishes to any one who can gather all the balls of the dragon to summon a bigger dragon from inside the ball.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

The comments are humorous. 4 years ago, board consisted of people laughing or crying about Kishimoto making the main character too weak. Now people are complaining that he is too powerful. 

Still I see where they're coming from, I'd have preferred things if Naruto remained at his Sage mode level for a while longer rather than jumping to the peerless bracket.


----------



## Face (Oct 26, 2011)

He's got Kyuubi chakra. It makes sense.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The comments are humorous. 4 years ago, board consisted of people laughing or crying about Kishimoto making the main character too weak. Now people are complaining that he is too powerful.
> 
> Still I see where they're coming from, I'd have preferred things if Naruto remained at his Sage mode level for a while longer rather than jumping to the peerless bracket.



most battle shounen's are this way so it's not too surprising when you think about it.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

Federer said:


> Ooooh boy.....if Kishi is gonna be consistent in how he handled all the females in the manga, except Temari, than I predict that you are gonna be very very disappointed.
> 
> Althought I want the contrary.



B-but...  But I've been waiting for so many years...  It cannot be that I... that _we_... will be trolled! 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> .



FAAAAAAAAAAITH!


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

People are acting like they're surprised that Naruto's bottomless chakra pit is bottomless.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

funny how yamato's senju powers look so pathetic in comparison to madara's now. lol


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

so the 2nd meteor did hit and wiped almost all of the 4th devision.
only few stayed.


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 26, 2011)

what happens when an edo  body absorbs sage chakra?  does it turn into a frog?  maybe this is how Naruto will defeat Madara?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 26, 2011)

What a chapter! I can't wait to read it.

Sure Madara is a true beast...and Datclone...what a clone^^


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

jimbob631 said:


> So looks like senju cells are needed to gain the rinnengan, where are all the uchiha fans who told rational posters how wrong they were to assume such a thing?



OMG. It doesnt say t gain Rinnegan. It was said to gain Hashirama power. And look. He is using mokuton. Uchiha powers are rinnegan. Senju powers is the body power and hashirama is mokuton.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> IS IT TIME?! HAS MY PRINCESS'S TIME COME?!
> 
> THERE IS A GOD!


Hahahah Damn you Tsunade fans. Your time has finally come it seems.
We gonna see some senju ownage @ last.

Tsunade vs Madara.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hahahah Damn you Tsunade fans. Your time has finally come it seems.
> We gonna see some senju ownage @ last.
> 
> Tsunade vs Madara.



His wood is too strong for her Senju body.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade vs Wood?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> funny how yamato's senju powers look so pathetic in comparison to madara's now. lol


Yet it still ain't shit compared to the power of a tired Naruto clone.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tsunade vs Madara.



Poor Tsunade


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 26, 2011)

The Legendary sucker vs The legendary Wood!


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Tsunade vs Wood?



Oh, you know it's coming. There will be a panel of her being bound by it, just you wait.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> His wood is too strong for her Senju body.



Someone has to fodderize Madara. Senju Tsunade gonna wreck his shit up.
She'll start using Mokuton that surpasses even Senju Hashirama. We'll be like "whaaaat ???!?!" Tsunade will be like "since when you were under the impression that I didn't have mokuton Kekke Genkai like my grand pa bitches ? "


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Imagine when all of Naruto's clones disperse and he gets the experience. Kishi Rikudou himself couldn't even stop him


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe Madara created or split himself into Tobi then committed suicide. It's possible that he wanted to be revived in his prime ( as opposed to aging) when his plans reached fruition. 

That or he died when he implanted Shodai's cells, it seems as though he didn't get a chance to test his abilities out.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> Yet it still ain't shit compared to the power of a tired Naruto clone.



well to be fair the kyuubi had more to do with that than anything. lol


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 26, 2011)

lol, whats Tsunade thinking? She stands no chance against Madara. 
The last sannin death is coming!


----------



## Chibason (Oct 26, 2011)

It would be a great time for Kishi to finally showcase Tsunade's powers....

I wouldn't hold my breath for it though...


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> OMG. It doesnt say t gain Rinnegan. It was said to gain Hashirama power. And look. He is using mokuton. Uchiha powers are rinnegan. Senju powers is the body power and hashirama is mokuton.



lolololol, its cool if you can't see it, it was clear this was the case because the sage is a combo of senju and uchiha, but keep denying it.  You can't deny rinnengan is superior anymore so ill let u deny this one for a couple more chapters until its even clearer.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hahahah Damn you Tsunade fans. Your time has finally come it seems.
> We gonna see some senju ownage @ last.
> 
> Tsunade vs Madara.







Frawstbite said:


> Oh, you know it's coming. There will be a panel of her being bound by it, just you wait.



At this point, she could have her nipples impaled by wooden stakes and get splinters all over her bags... I couldn't care less. So long as it means new feats.

...

Is that sad?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Imagine when all of Naruto's clones disperse and he gets the experience. Rikudou himself couldn't even stop him



Rikudou would dismantle him.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Oct 26, 2011)

I bet 5 Tsunade comes to the battlefield and heals people. No epic fighting


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Someone has to fodderize Madara. Senju Tsunade gonna wreck his shit up.
> She'll start using Mokuton that surpasses even Senju Hashirama. We'll be like "whaaaat ???!?!" Tsunade will be like "since when you were under the impression that I didn't have mokuton Kekke Genkai like my grand pa bitches ? "



Oh my god what an ass-pull that would be.  Though, I'd imagine she'd be good at whatever element she is supposed to have, with that level of chakra control. Makes you wonder why she chooses run n' punch of all things.


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 26, 2011)

Awww... Kyuubi-chan loves Naruto-kun.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol, whats Tsunade thinking? She stands no chance against Madara.
> The last sannin death is coming!



You just mad there's gonna be one less thing for you to troll about.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> OMG. It doesnt say t gain Rinnegan. It was said to gain Hashirama power. And look. He is using mokuton. Uchiha powers are rinnegan. Senju powers is the body power and hashirama is mokuton.



yea but he gained hashirama power for a reason.of course madara confirmed he awakened the Rinnegan  before his real death which happened much later.
and what he gained was senjuu epitome of body power which was hashirama power to become a rikudou.
though we dont know the exact circumstances of the Rinnegan awakening yet we can conclude its probably connected in some way to the senju part.


----------



## Penance (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> People are acting like they're surprised that Naruto's bottomless chakra pit is bottomless.



Kabuto: I know, right?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> OMG. It doesnt say t gain Rinnegan. It was said to gain Hashirama power. And look. He is using mokuton. Uchiha powers are rinnegan. Senju powers is the body power and hashirama is mokuton.



Madara brought up the secret of his body that allowed him to awaken the Rinnegan at the end of last chapter, and again with reference to him stealing Hashriama's DNA, right after using Rikudou's power, in this chapter.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> I bet 5 Tsunade comes to the battlefield and heals people. No epic fighting



it's almost a given.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Clone Naruto > Rikudou


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

Tobi being a Mokuton Clone from Madara is so obvious that it hurts!!! Dumb f@cks If this spoilers are any indication: Madara - Tobi (Mokuton Clone) - Zetsu, duh!


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara brought up the secret of his body that allowed him to awaken the Rinnegan at the end of last chapter, and again with reference to him stealing Hashriama's DNA, right after using Rikudou's power, in this chapter.



not to mention the elder son didn't have the same rin'negan as RS or madara does now but as we can assume an already diluted form.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> so the 2nd meteor did hit and wiped almost all of the 4th devision.
> only few stayed.


wait, did it? omg fodders died :0?


----------



## Federer (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Clone Naruto > Rikudou



He was bitchslapped by Nagato, unless he can combine SM with RM, he ain't gonna beat a Rikudou. 

His Bijuu chakra is useless against a Rikudou, it's like hitting your fist against a wall and only hurting your hand.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> so the 2nd meteor did hit and wiped almost all of the 4th devision.
> only few stayed.



sadly we can be sure none of the people who died had names that we know of. lol


----------



## Saunion (Oct 26, 2011)

Federer said:


> He was bitchslapped by Nagato, unless he can combine SM with RM, he ain't gonna beat a Rikudou.



 You people are going to cling to that bullshit till the end of time aren't you.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> yea but he gained hashirama power for a reason.of course madara confirmed he awakened the Rinnegan  before his real death which happened much later.
> and what he gained was senjuu epitome of body power which was hashirama power to become a rikudou.
> though we dont know the exact circumstances of the Rinnegan awakening *yet we can conclude its probably connected in some way to the senju part.*



Conclude would mean you have clear cut evidence to link the two...

We have theory based assumption based off: correlation, coincidences, and personal beliefs..

Nothing has been concluded in regards to the making of a Rinnegan...
The only thing that has been confirmed is that a Rikudo requires the powers of both...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

man kishi is such a pussy, i wanted to see the meteor hitting the ground while thousand of fodders got smashed under it, but looks like he didnt draw it T_T


----------



## Hashirama of the Senju (Oct 26, 2011)

Treant said:


> _ENTER:_
> 
> *SENJU POWER !*



Hell ya! Madara has the mother fucking rinnengan and he resorts to using hashirama wood


----------



## Topher (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Conclude would me you have clear cut evidence to link the two...
> 
> We have theory based assumption based off: correlation, coincidences, and personal beliefs..
> 
> ...



What he said... Does harishima need uchiha powers or dna to access his powers inherited from the younger son? No where in the manga has kishi written the means of gaining the rinegan.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 26, 2011)

*Tsunade is a medical ninja!!!!!*

I don't know why people have high expectation of her...

She's not going to fight Madara, she will use her summon to heal fodders while Gaara and Onoki takes down Madara. 

I predict she will revive Onoki and make Onoki invincible for 10 minutes or give bijuu level chakra to Gaara!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Tsunade vs Wood?


i expect a lot of Madara x Tsunade fanfictions to come around if they really fight


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> not to mention the elder son didn't have the same rin'negan as RS or madara does now b*ut as we can assume an already diluted form.*



Based off what?

What do you have to base that claim?

Personal belief does not = evidence to make that assumption...

It was introduced and declared "The eyes of his father" by Kishi....

Having different designs doesn't mean much, as the MS and EMS boast different designs however it is the "DIALOGUE" that informs the reader that it is such...

The elder bro's eyes have a text implicating what they are the supposed to be....


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> man kishi is such a pussy, i wanted to see the meteor hitting the ground while thousand of fodders got smashed under it, but looks like he didnt draw it T_T



Too much of a hassle, probably looked like this.

[YOUTUBE]73hH8fx4hEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Topher said:


> What he said... Does harishima need uchiha powers or dna to access his powers inherited from the younger son? No where in the manga has kishi written the means of gaining the rinegan.


Its been implied Topher. Hashirama needs Uchiha powers to gain the abilities of the _older son_ who inherited the Rikudou's eyes, while Hashirama inherited the Younger Son's abilities-the strong Rikudou Body. Combining both will create a Rinnegan and enable the person to become a Rikudou.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Conclude would me you have clear cut evidence to link the two...
> 
> We have theory based assumption based off: correlation, coincidences, and personal beliefs..
> 
> ...



its true that things need to be cleared.
im sure it will be explained eventually perhaps with a flashback.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 26, 2011)

Won't get my hopes up to high though. Been down that road.

Though I can break out the Tsunade/IchigoMadara set again. This also pretty much means Onoki's going to bite the dust, but if Tsunade is heading there...


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> awake the rinnegan, perhaps?   become a rikudou with him?
> 
> there are many possibilities


They'll swap each others dna/powers without knowing during their next fight. 


vered said:


> its true that things need to be cleared.
> im sure it will be explained eventually perhaps with a flashback.



I'm demanding flashbacks at this point.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Faustus said:


> The REAL Naruto was cockslapped by Nagato, you mean
> 
> Datclone was bitchslapping 2 incredibly powerful Kages and now toying with Madara's strongest jutsus.
> 
> Datclone is way better than the real Naruto himself



Can you imagine? All of this is happening while real Naruto is hopping through trees. He and Tobi have it easy. That clone is having a hell of a time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

i think that naruto gets more wild when he is using clones to fight, because he is not really risking his true ass there


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara: uzumaki?.? that mitos clan was?.

madara implying he knows something happened to uzumaki clan. he calls her mito oh so very sweetly.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 26, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *Tsunade is a medical ninja!!!!!*
> 
> I don't know why people have high expectation of her...


All of Oro's crazy experiments were medical in nature. Tsunade's the best, she should have been able to whip up some crazy abilities, but apparently Mad Science is relegated to the bad guys. 

Lame.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

the whole mito reference will create mito/madara shippers theories im sure of it


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

I think its clear that Madara got the Rinnegan after taking Hashirama's DNA; it was vital to attain the RS' power. 
But I guess this also means the RS is very special without the Juubi given he was capable of feats like bringing meteors into the planet prior-Jinchuriki-hood.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Madara: uzumaki?.? that mitos clan was?.
> 
> madara implying he knows something happened to uzumaki clan. he calls her mito oh so very sweetly.



Oh no please no, Kishi don't do it, not over a woman for the love of God no. Please don't tell he's pissed because of her.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato was Mito and Madara's son 

Harashima was mad and fought over it


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 26, 2011)

So... Real Madara...
He's awesome.
Decides to try Jukai Koutan on a whim.
Double-cast's Meteor like Vivi.
Look's like a god-damn samurai of a ninja.

Final Villain


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Madara: uzumaki?.? that mitos clan was?.
> 
> madara implying he knows something happened to uzumaki clan. he calls her mito oh so very sweetly.



Love triangle between Mito Madara and Hashriama. That's the real reason they fought at VOTE. :ho


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> They'll swap each others dna/powers without knowing during their next fight.


probably 


i wonder how they will do the transfer 

lol i just got idea for a new theory 



Federer said:


> And we haven't seen Sasuke in action, downplaying his ain't wise, he was always a rival, so his power will be near Naruto's. And imagine these joining forces.



dont discuss, he is clearly trolling.


it has been implied that naruto+sasuke=rikudou, just like madara+hashirama , so it would make sense them fighting together to defeat one.


----------



## Elias (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade will most likely save/ revive Onoki when he does whatever he plans on doing.


----------



## Treant (Oct 26, 2011)

Hashirama of the Senju said:


> Hell ya! Madara has the mother fucking rinnengan and he resorts to using hashirama wood



Hashirama's power comes to play !


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 26, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Madara: uzumaki?.? that mitos clan was?.
> 
> madara implying he knows something happened to uzumaki clan. he calls her mito oh so very sweetly.



Calling it now. Madara didn't fight Hashirama because he was butthurt about losing his clan, but because he was butthurt over losing his one true love, Mito Uzumaki.


----------



## Topher (Oct 26, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its been implied Topher. Hashirama needs Uchiha powers to gain the abilities of the _older son_ who inherited the Rikudou's eyes, while Hashirama inherited the Younger Son's abilities-the strong Rikudou Body. Combining both will create a Rinnegan and enable the person to become a Rikudou.



Becoming a rikudou involves merging the doujoutsu(Uchiha) with the strong rikudou body(senju). What you guys are stating, is that senjus inherited the full body power of the sage, but the eldest son did not get the sage's doujoutsu. This theory contradicts the manga. Harishima does not need uchiha dna or power to access the powers which he inherited from the youngest brother. Therefore, I don't see why it's logical to believe that madara needs senju dna to unlock the sage's doujoutsu.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

If Kakashi had any decency he'd give his Sharingan to Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> the whole mito reference will create mito/madara shippers theories im sure of it


this too .

but then if madara got an uzumaki...it would make sense if sasuke got one too...oh wait


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So... Real Madara...
> He's awesome.
> Decides to try Jukai Koutan on a whim.
> Double-cast's Meteor like Vivi.
> ...



Well he's suppose to be a bad guy so he should act like one


----------



## Lahickson (Oct 26, 2011)

just give more hype to the true nature behind the destruction of the uzumaki clan.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> probably
> 
> 
> i wonder how they will do the transfer
> ...


It all makes sense now, that's the only to transfer powers. 


Nagato Sennin said:


> Nagato was Mito and Madara's son
> 
> Harashima was mad and fought over it



Pshh, who said there was fight. 

It was obviously some out of hand threeway. between Madara, Hashirama, and Mito.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Oh, you know it's coming. There will be a panel of her being bound by it, just you wait.





vered said:


> the whole mito reference will create mito/madara shippers theories im sure of it




Tsunade's Senju body/Madara's Wood/Mito's Uzumaki Longevity. That triple pairing.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Pshh, who said there was fight.
> 
> It was obviously some out of hand threeway. between Madara, Hashirama, and Mito.



This would explain how Madara got Hashirama's DNA.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> It all makes sense now, that's the only to transfer powers.
> 
> 
> Pshh, who said there was fight.
> ...


put izuna in too because, we never know .


lol we are horrible


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> the whole mito reference will create mito/madara shippers theories im sure of it



well it's normal for Madara to know about her considering she was the kyuubi's jin. lol


----------



## Raptor (Oct 26, 2011)

Gunners said:


> If Kakashi had any decency he'd give his Sharingan to Naruto.




The day that happens I'll quit reading.  I'd rather have Naruto with an eye patch than any sort of hack eyes.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> put izuna in too because, we never know .
> 
> 
> lol we are horrible



Well, he did die in the heat of "battle." His poor heart couldn't take it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this too .
> 
> but then if madara got an uzumaki...it would make sense if sasuke got one too...oh wait


This explains the instinctual attraction between an Uzumaki and an Uchiha. 


Cjones said:


> Tsunade's Senju body/Madara's Wood/Mito's Uzumaki Longevity. That triple pairing.


Nah, one's dead.


Godaime Kazekage said:


> This would explain how Madara got Hashirama's DNA.



And that's how the VotE was formed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> well it's normal for Madara to know about her considering she was the kyuubi's jin. lol


but we know how uchihas usually feel about uzumakis, it could mean something more


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Won't get my hopes up to high though. Been down that road.
> 
> Though I can break out the Tsunade/IchigoMadara set again. This also pretty much means Onoki's going to bite the dust, but if Tsunade is heading there...



I did do some reflecting when I finally calmed down and had the sudden thought that I was setting myself up for some disappointment. But has it ever been like this?!  I mean... the manga seems to be at its end(ish), and it's about damn time. Would Kishi really pull another Pain's Invasion?


----------



## navy (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Madara's wood > Hashirama's wood



Madara only has hashirama's wood due to surviving getting raped by it.



Clearly

Wood > Sharingan

Hashirama > EMS Madara

Stolen wood Madara > Hashirama

Stolen sharingan Hashirama >>>> Stolen wood Madara.


----------



## Polynikes (Oct 26, 2011)

Topher is correct. The Elder and his descendants inherited the Rin'negan. Why did Madara take 30 or so years to awaken the Rin'negan if Senju cells were the answer?

The problem is the perceived disproportionate abilities between the Heirs. The failed rationale is that the Younger can access his heritage while the Elder cannot because it's too much power.

Well, look how a clone of the Younger Son fairs against an Edo Madara. A clone, of an individual just beginning to tap into his potential. We know nothing about the Younger.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> No, Kabuto explicatly stated that he needs a "young live Uchiha", not to mention he wants to learn the secret's of the Riduko sennin no better way.
> 
> Then testing it out in the body of a Rinnegan user, he has everything he needs to get one.



Yes, precisely.  However I don't think it'll be Kabuto who will get his chance to try out the rinnegan.  I have a feeling that Oro will definitely be making his return now and now that kabuto has acquired the knowledge regarding the rinnegan's power, he and Oro will be able to awaken another rinnegan somehow.  

If Uchiha Madara is the Niidaime Rikudou, then unless Tobi is the Madara's clone, (as in if Tobi is actually Izuna), then that would make Tobi the yondaime Rikudou.  It's possible we may get to see a Godaime Rikudou which would be Orochimaru with the rinnegan.  And that would perfectly set stage for Naruto to become the Rokudaime Rikudou Sennin, along with being the rokudaime hokage.   It's absolutely perfect IMO.  I wanna see Oro with rinnegan now, I've learned to appreciate his character more and more now, mainly cause of Kabuto's doings.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Well, he did die in the heat of "battle." His poor heart couldn't take it.



oh my 


ShadowReij said:


> This explains the instinctual attraction between an Uzumaki and an Uchiha.


yes 



> Nah, one's dead.
> 
> 
> And that's how the VotE was formed.



i wonder if kyuubi got in too?

thats why kyuubi is so scared of madara


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

I have no more doubt in my mind that Karin is an Uzumaki


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> put izuna in too because, we never know .
> 
> 
> lol we are horrible


Him and Tobirama might of been left out...or maybe..


Nic said:


> well it's normal for Madara to know about her considering she was the kyuubi's jin. lol


You never know lol.


Godaime Kazekage said:


> Well, he did die in the heat of "battle." His poor heart couldn't take it.



Have you seen the kind of wood Madara and Hashirama can produce its huge.


----------



## navy (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?



I was under the impression she left to heal the wounded?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?



Same tier she's in now, low kage.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?



If Kishi's handling of women is consistent, her Tier won't be high.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?


Who knows, maybe Kishi won't let her do anything at all.


----------



## killerboywood (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh snap!I know how Madara die.After the fight Hashirama.He went after the Uzumaki clan killing them wiping them and died in the process.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I have no more doubt in my mind that Karin is an Uzumaki



im pretty sure of this now.


i already suspected since her attraction towards sasuke, its an uzumaki thing


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?



Can't say, she's walking down to help the wounded as of right now. That's got to sap her chakra. That comes first, then we'll see. 

That's assuming Naruto doesn't hero out and step in front of her.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Yes, precisely.  However I don't think it'll be Kabuto who will get his chance to try out the rinnegan.  I have a feeling that Oro will definitely be making his return now and now that kabuto has acquired the knowledge regarding the rinnegan's power, he and Oro will be able to awaken another rinnegan somehow.
> 
> If Uchiha Madara is the Niidaime Rikudou, then unless Tobi is the Madara's clone, (as in if Tobi is actually Izuna), then that would make Tobi the yondaime Rikudou.  It's possible we may get to see a Godaime Rikudou which would be Orochimaru with the rinnegan.  And that would perfectly set stage for Naruto to become the Rokudaime Rikudou Sennin, along with being the rokudaime hokage.   It's absolutely perfect IMO.  I wanna see Oro with rinnegan now, I've learned to appreciate his character more and more now, mainly cause of Kabuto's doings.


If I recall, the moment he appeared in front of Naruto he said he was after Sasuke for revenge. He wants him dead.



Jeαnne said:


> oh my
> 
> yes
> 
> ...


Kyuubi was an unwilling particpant, see Madara and Hashirama have ridiculous stamina so to compete Mito took Kyuubi from Madara and sealed it inside her to. Though Madara wasn't happy about this afterwards.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

That's what the medical division is for. Tsunade's role is more action-oriented, for sure.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?



Far stronger than any of the current kages.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

navy said:


> I was under the impression she left to heal the wounded?



Whatever gave you that impression? The report says most of the people are dead. Why would healing suddenly be so pivotal that a Kage would leave Headquarters? It must be something else.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2011)

or Madara died of old age.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?




You mean when she dies?

Same tier as before.
Orochimaru tier.

Which is one below Itachi tier if you're wondering.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What tier do you think Tsunade will be in after whatever happens, happens?



Low Kage Tier, as up till now, duh.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I love the whining about Naruto being haxxed.
> 
> You guys realize he'll eventually become Rikudou Sennin level right? You're just hurting yourselves.



Naruto won't simply be Rikudou Sennin level, he will be THE RIKUDOU SENNIN.  Naruto is destined to become either the yondaime Rikudou Sennin or the rokudaime Rikudou Sennin (if oro also gets rinnegan).  

In fact, Naruto is the true reincarnation of Rikudou, they're one and the same souls.  There were only two candidates to be Rikudou's reincarnation, per the chosen ones foretold by the prophecy, Nagato and Naruto, and since Nagato isn't the one, it's looking more likely that Naruto and Rikudou Sennin are the one and the same person.  

I see it like this, things will come full circle, the manga's storyline started with a Rikudou Sennin, and they will end with a Rikudou Sennin.  Rikudou passed on his knowledge, powers, wisdom to his two sons, to test whose method of bringing peace would prevail, and now all that wisdom throughout the generations, and the will of fire have flowed back into his reincarnation which is Naruto, and thus he will now have the answer.


----------



## Treant (Oct 26, 2011)

Blasphemy to say that Madara wood > Hashirama's wood.

Hashirama is the power itself >


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's what the medical division is for. Tsunade's role is more action-oriented, for sure.



Then, wouldn't Raikage be the better choice? I'd rather have him cover me, to be honest.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> If I recall, the moment he appeared in front of Naruto he said he was after Sasuke for revenge. He wants him dead.
> 
> 
> Kyuubi was an unwilling particpant, see Madara and Hashirama have ridiculous stamina so to compete Mito took Kyuubi from Madara and sealed it inside her to. Though Madara wasn't happy about this afterwards.


it makes so much sense


----------



## Mister (Oct 26, 2011)

After the huge let down with Tsunade confronting Naruto and Killer B, I'm not going to expect too much from her now; it would be nice but I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

I definitely hope Tsunade shows off some more skills if she's going into battle now.  Although i don't expect much.  I've been wondering for a while if Raikage and Tsunade would die in this war although my hopes aren't that high anymore.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

The way Madara reacted to the mention of uzumaki and straight away mentioned mito makes me even more convinced that shodai had help at the VotE...if so..Uchihas win again..

Make it happen Kishi.

Also I like how Madara casually tries to summon the kyuubi. Like a bawss.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> In fact, Naruto is the true reincarnation of Rikudou, they're one and the same souls.



Wait
Wha-


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll be interesting to see what Madara will think if he recognizes the seal on Tsunade's forehead as Mito's.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> it makes so much sense


To this day Kyuubi is still traumatized, poor thing. 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> The way Madara reacted to the mention of uzumaki and straight away mentioned mito makes me even more convinced that shodai had help at the VotE...if so..Uchihas win again..
> 
> Make it happen Kishi.
> 
> Also I like how Madara casually tries to summon the kyuubi. Like a bawss.



She did help, she sealed the fox inside her during the fight to help him out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> To this day Kyuubi is still traumatized, poor thing.
> 
> 
> She did help, she sealed the fox inside her during the fight to help him out.


scary D:



yeah we cant have certain, but there is a high possibility that this happened.

but yay, people will ignore this, unless kishi throws it in their faces


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The way Madara reacted to the mention of uzumaki and straight away mentioned mito makes me even more convinced that shodai had help at the VotE...if so..Uchihas win again..
> 
> Make it happen Kishi.
> 
> Also I like how Madara casually tries to summon the kyuubi. Like a bawss.



She was the first jin of the kyuubi.  You really think that Madara wouldn't have payed attention to that while alive?


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 26, 2011)

so one meteorite falls down and all people are alive ?


----------



## Cjones (Oct 26, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'll be interesting to see what Madara will think if he recognizes the seal on Tsunade's forehead as Mito's.



This is what popped into my mind too.

The moment Uzumaki was mention Madara thought of Mito. Low and behold Tsunade and she have the same seal and she's on her way to that area.

I'm guessing Tsunade knows something or just Tsunade being there will trigger some kind of talk with Madara.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 26, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'll be interesting to see what Madara will think if he recognizes the seal on Tsunade's forehead as Mito's.


Well, if Madara knows of Nagato, then he should have been alive long enough to have heard of the Sannin. Madara would obviously have kept tabs on Konoha and the Senju Clan, so Tsunade being Mito's descendant won't be too much of a surprise.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> scary D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like people ignored the Rinnegan was the supreme doujutsu for all these years


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Then, wouldn't Raikage be the better choice? I'd rather have him cover me, to be honest.



But it's not. It's Tsunade, and her simply association with medicine doesn't mean every encounter she's going to the front lines is to heal.

It's about time she showed more fo why she's a Sannin and feared for her strength.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

So basically Tsunade said that because Tobi mentioned Madara's name, it lead to a war because they feared his power


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> scary D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, very.

But Kushina already explained this part, so why would this be anything new?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> LOL @ People thinking The Kyuubi likes being mindcontrolled by Madara.
> Also Kyuubi does not want to become the Juubi.
> 
> It makes perfect sense.



Exactly, the kyubi is simply looking for it's own self-interest.  If it were to be remerged into the jyubi, the entitity that is the kyubi created by Rikudou Sennin's Izanagi would cease to exist, I think the kyubi has much bigger probs than having fun causing destruction, or wanting to be EVIL for the NF complainers.  Bijuus are simply a victim of their own experiences, and can change since they're all a separate entity from the jyubi which was the truly evil bijuu, as shown by the hachibi, due to working alongside it's jinchuriki for the sake of both of themselves.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> To this day Kyuubi is still traumatized, poor thing.
> 
> 
> She did help, she sealed the fox inside her during the fight to help him out.



no mention that this happen during battle.  Besides it wouldn't make sense for it too since sealing it requires time and i doubt Madara would have just sat idly by and let it happen. 

The kyuubi was likely sealed inside her after battle, in a place where no one could interfere. And like i said it's natural for Madara someone who would rely on the kyuubi's power to take note of Mito as she was the first jin of his pet. 


I really don't know why people are surprised that Madara knows of Mito?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> so one meteorite falls down and all people are alive ?



No people died just no one with names.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Just like people ignored the Rinnegan was the supreme doujutsu for all these years


there is a difference though.

rinnegan - EMS powers is not the same as a rinnegan that can use EMS powers.


the rinnegan that people has been seeing was just what nagato showed, that basically depending of the taste, could come off as stronger or weaker than MS/EMS.

what madara showed was totally different, its a complete doujutsu that can match EMS jutsu(susanoo) with rinnegan powers(meteor). The power display that we are seeing is a Rinnegan that has a EMS beneath, obviously superior to any other eye power that we have seen, INCLUDING, nagato's rinnegan.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> But it's not. It's Tsunade, and her simply association with medicine doesn't mean every encounter she's going to the front lines is to heal.
> 
> It's about time she showed more fo why she's a Sannin and feared for her strength.



I don't disagree with that. It just seems that when manpower is needed Raikage would volunteer at least, or bust the wall and just head down there. 

The fact that he didn't just tells me that she might be healing first, fighting second.

I'm probably very wrong, but it just seems OOC for Raikage to just sit on his ass when manpower is needed, you would think that this would make him get up and go fight.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> No people died just no one with names.



most of the division was annihilated so it seems.ofcourse all were fodder and  the kages,dodai and naruto survived.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> To this day Kyuubi is still traumatized, poor thing.
> 
> 
> She did help, she sealed the fox inside her during the fight to help him out.



That hadn't been confirmed per se. Only heavily implied at. But if you were around the time that was firstly mentioned..you would've known that a great part of hashirama's fans stated that the battle was 1on1 with Hashirama defeating Madara retrieving thd kyuubi and THEN sealing it in Mito. I want full and clear confirmation that I was right and they were wrong.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> no mention that this happen during battle.  Besides it wouldn't make sense for it too since sealing it requires time and i doubt Madara would have just sat idly by and let it happen.
> 
> The kyuubi was likely sealed inside her after battle, in a place where no one could interfere. And like i said it's natural for Madara someone who would rely on the kyuubi's power to take note of Mito as she was the first jin of his pet.
> 
> ...



much

I guess you can look at it that way. Based on the trans there's room for either or. I'm calling during. But no I'm not shocked he knows her.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> That hadn't been confirmed per se. Only heavily implied at. But of you were around the time that was firstly mentioned..you would've known that a great part of hashirama's* fans stayed that the battle was 1on1* with Hashirama defeating Madara retrieving thd kyuubi and THEN sealing it in Mito. I want full and clear confirmation that I was right and they were wrong.




Even if it wasn't, Madara and Hashirama fought multiple times in the past. And their relationship was compared to that of Naruto and Sasuke. Just get over it. Hashirama was equal or superior to Madara in power.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> most of the division was annihilated so it seems.ofcourse all were fodder and  the kages,dodai and naruto survived.



Yup, but this shouldn't come as a shock.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade vs Madara? lol  Tsunade wouldnt even stand a chance against oro or J man


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

i wonder if madara can use hashirama's AoE genjutsu


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> I don't disagree with that. It just seems that when manpower is needed Raikage would volunteer at least, or bust the wall and just head down there.
> 
> The fact that he didn't just tells me that she might be healing first, fighting second.
> 
> I'm probably very wrong, but it just seems OOC for Raikage to just sit on his ass when manpower is needed, you would think that this would make him get up and go fight.



There's only so many times Raikage can act impulsively before Tsunade puts her foot down and does things herself. It was because of her that Raikage finally agreed to at least test Naruto and then allow him to pass, and now she'll deal with things herself. I'd also think that if there's anymore meteors to deal with, Tsunade's strength would be ideal. 

Then there's the whole Senju/Uchiha thing to consider. And the fact that Tsunade hasn't had much development in recent, or a long time, because of the men getting all the fights. Then there's also Dan to deal with.

Hell, I'd have settled for Dan, but this is going to seemingly lead to something much better. This may be her final fight, and it may very well result in her death, but that's fine as it means that all the Sannin showed their strongest abilities and forms right during their final battles. I'm just eager to see how far she can go in terms of combat, and contrast that with how she was considered to have done vs Kabuto years ago.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> it was rikudou who created each bijuu, from juubi's chakra, right?
> 
> from what was explained, it doesnt seem like he split juubi's conscience throught them, though it might manifest in some way because of the chakra itself.
> 
> but separated they are not juubi...once they got fused, they would simply recover a completly new being that is the juubi himself, with a conscience that already existed.



yes, ur exactly right on this.  Rikudou created the 9 bijuus from the jyubi's chakra as separate entitities each with it's own conscience.  The bijuus started with evil tendencies cause that's all they knew since birth, but they can change as shown by hachibi/bee's relationship.  

If fused with the other bijuus again to form the jyubi, the kyubi would cease to exist, it'll only be the jyubi left, possibly the same conscience that fought Rikudou Sennin.  

That's why Rikudou Sennin Vs Jyubi was what started the ball rolling, and the manga will end with Rikudou Sennin (naruto) vs jyubi again.  Tobi, Madara, Kabuto, Orochimaru, Sasuke are simply the precursors to the main event, the jyubi, the final villains it seems is going to be a big royal rumble.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Even if it wasn't, Madara and Hashirama fought multiple times in the past. And their relationship was compared to that of Naruto and Sasuke. Just get over it. Hashirama was equal or superior to Madara in power.



Granted the only people who could truly make a difference in fighting Madara would be Hashirama and Mito(under the assumption she performed the seal during the fight), so it's not like reinforcements beyond that would really matter as demonstrated this chapter.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol @ you thinking Tsunade can deal with a meteor with her strength.

Someone has seriously no clue on physics.

That's actually fucking hilarious.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The way Madara reacted to the mention of uzumaki and straight away mentioned mito makes me even more convinced that shodai had help at the VotE...if so..Uchihas win again..
> 
> Make it happen Kishi.
> 
> Also I like how Madara casually tries to summon the kyuubi. Like a bawss.



You expect Madara not to know the name of his greatest rival's wife?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

wait, people really believe that Tsunade stands a chance against Madara? i mean, not trying to downplay her character or anything, but right now if 99% of the manga tried to fight this Madara solo they would be screwed...i dont think that a medic nin can do anything against him...

if anything, looks like kishi is about to give Madara a revenge plate, it would be so fitting for him to kill the last link to Hashirama around...


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> There's only so many times Raikage can act impulsively before Tsunade puts her foot down and does things herself. It was because of her that Raikage finally agreed to at least test Naruto and then allow him to pass, and now she'll deal with things herself. I'd also think that if there's anymore meteors to deal with, Tsunade's strength would be ideal.
> 
> Then there's the whole Senju/Uchiha thing to consider. And the fact that Tsunade hasn't had much development in recent, or a long time, because of the men getting all the fights. Then there's also Dan to deal with.
> 
> Hell, I'd have settled for Dan, but this is going to seemingly lead to something much better. This may be her final fight, and it may very well result in her death, but that's fine as it means that all the Sannin showed their strongest abilities and forms right during their final battles. I'm just eager to see how far she can go in terms of combat, and contrast that with how she was considered to have done vs Kabuto years ago.



I agree, but we have different views. I'm expecting a healing jutsu on an over the top retarded massive scale, one that rivals the fighting abilities of the other two Sanin. It makes sense, Gaara is burned out, Onoki is basically done, and even Naruto is finally slowing down.

I'd sooner believe that Tsunade will bring these guys back into fighting shape before I believe that she will be able to handle Madara of Muu in any sort of way. 

Either way is fine, it's just that healing on a large scale is more believable, and it would still throw her some credit towards being a Sanin.

Tsunade, having a fighting style that rivals Jiraiya's and healing that is the best in the world? That's a bit much.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> IS IT TIME?! HAS MY PRINCESS'S TIME COME?!
> 
> THERE IS A GOD!



Aww, u've waited so patiently, I'm sure the slug princess will put up a great showing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> You expect Madara not to know the name of his greatest rival's wife?



Who possibly screwed him over by taking his pet chiwawa, yeah I don't think anyone would be forgetting that woman's name either.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Well technically Tsunade woudlnt' stand a chance against this Madara if these actions led her to fight him.  However, with kishi suicide jutsu is pretty darn powerful, so you never know.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> if anything, looks like kishi is about to give Madara a revenge plate, it would be so fitting for him to kill the last link to Hashirama around...



Killing an old man and a KB isn't enough.
Bring him the Senju


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 26, 2011)

I kinda want Tsunade to get the same treatment that Hinata suffered from Pain except from Madara.

Tsunade: Futile attack

Madara: Effortless counter

Tsunade: Genesis Rebirth

Madara: Bansho Tenin + Absorption + Curbstomp 

Tsunade: Dead

Madara: "Next."


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

I honestly don't expect much from Tsunade, Kishi might toss her a bone and allow her to get off a clean shot on Madara, but a straight forward one-on-one bout?

That's not likely.

But whatever, as long as she reveals the full power of the final Sannin, Konoha's Godaime Hokage, and isn't regulated to simple medical duties, like during Pain's invasion, I think most of us will be happy.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

well rightfully so.  He's the second rikudou, so we shouldn't be surprised at all at this display in power he is currently showcasing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> wait, people really believe that Tsunade stands a chance against Madara? i mean, not trying to downplay her character or anything, but right now if 99% of the manga tried to fight this Madara solo they would be screwed...i dont think that a medic nin can do anything against him...
> 
> if anything, looks like kishi is about to give Madara a revenge plate, it would be so fitting for him to kill the last link to Hashirama around...



I don't think they're being serious. 


Godaime Kazekage said:


> I kinda want Tsunade to get the same treatment that Hinata suffered from Pain except from Madara.
> 
> Tsunade: Futile attack
> 
> ...



Screw that, rip her heart out for an instant death.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 26, 2011)

> most of the division was annihilated so it seems.ofcourse all were fodder and the kages,dodai and naruto survived.


this is really stupid..i'm waiting to see how kage survive a meteor


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> I honestly don't expect much from Tsunade, Kishi might toss her a bone and allow her to get off a clean shot on Madara, but she's not going to even attempt to solo him.
> 
> That's not likely.
> 
> But whatever, as long as she reveals the full power of the final Sannin, Konoha's Godaime Hokage, and isn't regulated to simple medical duties, like during Pain's invasion, I think most of us will be happy.



The question now becomes if the raikage and tsunade will even make it there.  I woudlnt' be surprised if they actually ran into Sasuke.  I don't really see the point of Sasuke going to konoha when there's barely anyone there right now.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> There's only so many times Raikage can act impulsively before Tsunade puts her foot down and does things herself. It was because of her that Raikage finally agreed to at least test Naruto and then allow him to pass, and now she'll deal with things herself. I'd also think that if there's anymore meteors to deal with, Tsunade's strength would be ideal.



What's impulsive about going to battle against Madara along with Tsunade??  Tsunade is forfeiting her ability to help thousands of injured shinobi through Katsuyu by focusing her efforts on Madara because he's that much of a threat, what duty is the Raikage performing right now at HQ exactly that Shikaku couldn't all of the sudden, that make him irreplacable there?


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol @ you thinking Tsunade can deal with a meteor with her strength.
> 
> Someone has seriously no clue on physics.
> 
> That's actually fucking hilarious.



True, if she could shatter a meteor _that large_, think of what she could do to the earth. It would literally make no sense for anyone to have that sort of _physical strength_, even in the Narutoverse.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

?Ace? said:


> Even if it wasn't, Madara and Hashirama fought multiple times in the past. And their relationship was compared to that of Naruto and Sasuke. Just get over it. Hashirama was equal or superior to Madara in power.



You seemingly assume I'm disputing that and/or that you're breaking fresh information. I'm puzzled.

The matter is about a specific encounter and why it panned out the way it did. Not about who's stronger than who. At least for me, not everybody's a power whore you know. In fact madara and hashirama fighting several times before is another thing that supports my beliefs. I merely want confirmation that I was right and the ones that argued against me were wrong.

Nothing to get over.


----------



## Treant (Oct 26, 2011)

Kushina stated that Mito sealed Kyuubi on herself after the battle, don't her?


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 26, 2011)

I *really* hope Tsunade puts up a good fight, just because people are being so goddamn annoying about it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> The question now becomes if the raikage and tsunade will even make it there.  I woudlnt' be surprised if they actually ran into Sasuke.  I don't really see the point of Sasuke going to konoha when there's barely anyone there right now.


Sasuke unfortunately is so out of the loop it isn't even funny.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> I agree, but we have different views. I'm expecting a healing jutsu on an over the top retarded massive scale, one that rivals the fighting abilities of the other two Sanin. It makes sense, Gaara is burned out, Onoki is basically done, and even Naruto is finally slowing down.
> 
> I'd sooner believe that Tsunade will bring these guys back into fighting shape before I believe that she will be able to handle Madara of Muu in any sort of way.
> 
> Either way is fine, it's just that healing on a large scale is more believable, and it would still throw her some credit towards being a Sanin.



I'd say the massive healing jutsu was played out during the Invasion of Pain arc. I'm more intent, of course, to see her decisively deal with this physically.

At the very least, Dan was definitely meant for Tsunade to have fought, as Kabuto was speaking of psychological warfare when resurrecting them, and obviously he'd be referring to Tsunade with whom he'd already seen Orochimaru try psychological warfare on. And seeing as I doubt she'd heal Dan, all that's left is to fight him -- and finally, perhaps, see his Ghost Transformation jutsu in action.

And if she believes she's got the physical capabilities to survive against Hanzou, try to stall Pain (right before he blew up the village), and to stop the far speedier Raikage in combat, then I don't see why, with all these allusions to her being quite capable in combat (along with several statements stating such as well) she shouldn't be expected to fight when that would make the most sense.

If healing were the issue, then they'd have an entire division allocated to that, who could tend to them. Surely Tsunade's not the only one capable of proficient healing, especially with such mass numbers? She may be incredibly talented in healing, but when it comes to an underlying notion of her physically stopping/fighting the enemy coming second to her healing when an entire division could do the job just as well, I don't see why not.

Shikaku was saying that they need to do something now. There was urgency in his voice, and Tsunade didn't say she'd help them get up to fighting shape, or heal them, or assist them. She said she's on her way, and I took that o mean shit's going to get real.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I kinda want Tsunade to get the same treatment that Hinata suffered from Pain except from Madara.
> 
> Tsunade: Futile attack
> 
> ...



Well tsunade is a bit more important to the plot so i'm sure she won't go down too easily, but we'll see.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> wait, people really believe that Tsunade stands a chance against Madara? i mean, not trying to downplay her character or anything, but right now if 99% of the manga tried to fight this Madara solo they would be screwed...i dont think that a medic nin can do anything against him...



Yeah, she's gonna be crushed.

I'm writing a fanfic where she uses genetic engineering to massively overpower herself, and I don't think even my Mary Sueish creation would stand much of a chance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I don't think they're being serious.
> 
> 
> Screw that, rip her heart out for an instant death.


i hope D:





i want him to strangle her before this 


when he tries to rip her heart out he will probably grab a silicon stead


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Treant said:


> Kushina stated that Mito sealed Kyuubi on herself after the battle, don't her?



That was my take on, "during the battle Hashirama gained control of Kyuubi and Mito sealed it inside her." But I guess people want to argue on the wording.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> I *really* hope Tsunade puts up a good fight, just because people are being so goddamn annoying about it.



She better put forth a good fight. Freaking' Madara is out here, I doubt anyone wants there time wasted with some bull crap.

No way will Kishi screw her over again.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to see this goddamn chapter! 

Hopefully Tsunade will show some impressive feats in the next chapters. Now it?s the perfect time for her to shine.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> The question now becomes if the raikage and tsunade will even make it there. I woudlnt' be surprised if they actually ran into Sasuke. I don't really see the point of Sasuke going to konoha when there's barely anyone there right now.



If Tsunade get's killed by Sasuke, my life is complete. I'm already satisfied as it is with Madara.


Also, it may not apply to EMS Madara, but the Rinnegan Madara could probably solo all 5 kages.






> No way will Kishi screw her over again.



We said the same thing about Sasuke after he fought Deidara. And Itachi. And KillerBee. And Raikage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

if anything, raikage should go with tsunade too, to die


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strangle her with wood then rip her heart out. 

lol She would truly be known as the best genjutsu of this manga having everyone think those jugs were real.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> OMG. It doesnt say t gain Rinnegan. It was said to gain Hashirama power. And look. He is using mokuton. Uchiha powers are rinnegan. Senju powers is the body power and hashirama is mokuton.



oh wow, what am i reading here?  makes you wanna bang your head against the wall.  

Rinnengan = Rikudou = both uchiha/senju/uzumaki powers, rinnegan is all encompassing.  You do not get rinnegan without the yin and the yang.  We've seen an Uzumaki gain the rinnegan by receiving uchiha powers, and an awakening, and we've seen an uchiha (or two...tobi) gain rinnegan by receiving senju powers and an awakening.  

how many times does one has to explain this?  

Rinnegan = the combination of uchiha and senju/uzumaki powers.   Rinnegan = yin/yang, spiritual and physical.  

Elder son gained the Rikudou's spiritual power, him receiving sages eye power wasn't literally a rinnegan, but a componenet of that rinnegan's power which is usually displayed thru doujutsus, as in the elder son received the spiral doujutsu (whose power would be equaivalent or slightly more if u include the spriitual weapons to 2 Mangekyous aka EMS).  

Younger son gained the physical powers of the rinnegan, yes, mokuton is a rinnegan power.  

All the Mangekyou jutsus, and Mokuton are the rinnegan powers to begin with, they're the powers of the Gedou path, the 7th one which is not only capable of performing the 6 paths jutsus, but also Gedou jutsus, and Mangekyou, Mokuton jutsus, AND any ohter jutsu in existence.


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd say the massive healing jutsu was played out during the Invasion of Pain arc. I'm more intent, of course, to see her decisively deal with this physically.
> 
> At the very least, Dan was definitely meant for Tsunade to have fought, as Kabuto was speaking of psychological warfare when resurrecting them, and obviously he'd be referring to Tsunade with whom he'd already seen Orochimaru try psychological warfare on. And seeing as I doubt she'd heal Dan, all that's left is to fight him -- and finally, perhaps, see his Ghost Transformation jutsu in action.
> 
> ...



Well, you know how I view it, so we'll just have to wait and see.

What do you think she can do to Madara? Something that Jiraiya and Orochimaru couldn't? Do you believe that in the end she will be above them, combat wise?

I don't see Kishi giving a woman that kind of battle talent, to be honest. I am not even trolling. That's just how it's been since the beginning.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> What's impulsive about going to battle against Madara along with Tsunade??  Tsunade is forfeiting her ability to help thousands of injured shinobi through Katsuyu by focusing her efforts on Madara because he's that much of a threat, what duty is the Raikage performing right now at HQ exactly that Shikaku couldn't all of the sudden, that make him irreplacable there?



Raikage's had his time to shine. He's already fought a multitude of people, and he's going to lead like he's meant to be. Tsunade is just there to act as advisor. And now that there's a threat, she can deal with it herself, get fighting development, deal with Dan, etc. Aside from Raikage going there to fight Madara, what other sort of relevance does he have? Shikaku's coming up with strategies, Raikage's leading the alliance and choosing which plans to implement, and Tsunade's going to be going there to lend a hand in the fight. Everyone else is down and out, Naruto's almost out of chakra and can't maintain Rikudo Mode, Onoki's making a final stand, Gaara's tired, and there's the real Madara on the loose.

Not to mention the Edo-Jinchuuriki are seemingly heading for headquarters. Raikage's got things to deal with there if he needs to.

Now Tsunade's turn. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Strangle her with wood then rip her out.
> 
> lol She would truly be known as the best genjutsu of this manga having everyone think those jugs were real.




she might get all saggy before die D:


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> OMG. It doesnt say t gain Rinnegan. It was said to gain Hashirama power. And look. He is using mokuton. Uchiha powers are rinnegan. Senju powers is the body power and hashirama is mokuton.



lol what.....
The Rinnegan is Rikudou's power. A man who is both bloodlines in one. Hence why Uchiha's need Senju DNA to acquire it.
Also, if Hashirama gained sharingan, there's no doubt in my mind he would eventually obtain the rinnegan.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

I doubt Tsu will fight Madara at all.
Maybe some talk if we are lucky.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Mister said:


> The elder son was born with the Rinnegan, he didn't awaken it. The blood diluted and its clear that no-Uchiha could obtain the Rinnegan; hence Madara got it after being a Rikudou.


Your assessment cannot be completely accurate, as the elder brother was NEVER A RIKUDOU....

I agree with you on the in the regards of the Uchiha's blood being diluted, but thus is why to obtained the EMS, it requires them to combined there power with another potent prominent Uchiha...






> Last chapter Madara showed us his prime, his Mangekyou Sharingan, then he showed us a Rinnegan which evoked Kabuto's comment, then Madara questions what Kabuto did; Kabuto said he made Madara better than his prime based on Orochimaru's data.


Yes because he has his prime body, combined with the Rinnegan unlocked shortly before his death...





> Madara's prime would be the EMS and Madara beyond his prime would be with the Rinnegan; the latter is when Kabuto answered to doing something to Madara's body- adding Senju cells to create a Rikudou Madara who has the Rinnegan.


It's funny how you are very familiar with certain statements but completely omit the facts that proves your thesis wrong...

much
much

Please not what is stated in those two panels...




> Madara then ends the chapter by saying Kabuto didn't create that power.


Wouldn't that prove your previous stanza wrong?



> This chapter Madara clears it up by making it clear that he assilimated the Senju DNA he got from Shodai, suggesting that he did transcend beyond his prime by gaining the Rinnegan as per se his use of Mokuton suggesting assilimation and the Rinnegan being the result.


He accumulated Senju cells in order to become a Rikudou, which is what he showcased this chapter...

The Rinnegan is something he gained prior to his death..



> These sort of things are clear in databooks but I really think that even though its not outwardly stated: it is pretty obvious and using someone who was actually born with the Rinnegan as an example is really an excuse and not a really strong one.


It is a much stronger argument than the one you presented here, which incorporates the technique of selective reading..

The Elder bro was granted the sages eyes, and the younger brother the body....

Nothing implies needing Uchiha powers to access all the powers of the body, so what doesn't it work both ways?

The problem is people associates the Rinnegan with being a Rikudou, when they are not one in the same...

Rikudou = having the blood of the Senju/Uchiha it does not mean access to a Rinnegan..

Tobi did not have access to a Rinnegan until recently, but has declared himself a Rikudo incarnate.

And Nagato didn't unlock a Rinnegan himself he was given a pair by Madara/Tobi...

We are using correlation, to substitute for facts..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Well, you know how I view it, so we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> What do you think she can do to Madara? Something that Jiraiya and Orochimaru couldn't? Do you believe that in the end she will be above them, combat wise?
> 
> I don't see Kishi giving a woman that kind of battle talent, to be honest. I am not even trolling. That's just how it's been since the beginning.



I've no clue. If there are any remaining comets, I'd think Tsunade is going to deal with them as well. Tsunade's not shown a fraction of what she's capable of, so we can only wait to see. This may be her final fight, if things go right, so Kishimoto's going to seemingly give conclusive proof the Sannin are all equal overall.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> She better put forth a good fight. Freaking' Madara is out here, I doubt anyone wants there time wasted with some bull crap.
> 
> No way will Kishi screw her over again.





Jeαnne said:


> she might get all saggy before die D:



Probably after death, then everybody will be like "Oh man, that's not right man. "


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 26, 2011)

If Tsunade can make her title as a Sannin more plausible through coming chapters, she might become one of my favourite characters.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> The Rinnegan is something he gained prior to his death..



After he already acquired Hashirama's power, as stated by Kabuto in this chapter.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (Oct 26, 2011)

TheCoolGinger said:


> If Tsunade can make her *title* as a Sannin more plausible through coming chapters, she might become one of my favourite characters.




lol i initially read the bolded part as "tittie"

can't wait to see tsunade's jugular strength in action.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> She better put forth a good fight. Freaking' Madara is out here, I doubt anyone wants there time wasted with some bull crap.
> 
> No way will Kishi screw her over again.



This. It's fucking Madara. Not even Kishimoto is going to troll and waste time by introducing someone who stands no chance or has absolutely no relevance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> We said the same thing about Sasuke after he fought Deidara. And Itachi. And KillerBee. And Raikage.



there is a huge difference here thought, sasuke is a character in development, everybody who he fought was stronger than him, and the fights were used for him to rise powerwise.


the sasuke that fought itachi was totally different from the one that fought killer bee, and then the one that fought raikage was totally different too, he keeps raising in power, and he faced those fights for this.



now tsunade would be going to a huge fight, as the kage of konoha, she is not a young boy fucking around and developing his abilities like sasuke is.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> lol what.....
> The Rinnegan is Rikudou's power. A man who is both bloodlines in one. Hence why Uchiha's need Senju DNA to acquire it.
> Also, if Hashirama gained sharingan, there's no doubt in my mind he would eventually obtain the rinnegan.


EMS is the missing link

Tobi and Danzou didnt achieve Rinnegan because they didnt have EMS


----------



## Treant (Oct 26, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> I *really* hope Tsunade puts up a good fight, just because people are being so goddamn annoying about it.



[2];

----

Stop underestimating the Senju right now ??


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> If Tsunade can make her title as a Sannin more plausible through coming chapters, she might become one of my favourite characters.



The sannin power level became officially irrelevant the moment Itachi was introduced. It was even further degraded when Jiraiya hardly beat 3 Pain bodies, without the strongest one being there, and when Orochimaru got one paneled by Itachi. For the second time. Effortlessly. 

Anyone who's impressed with these people, after witnessing the power of Pain, Madara, Itachi, Minato and even people like KillerBee and Kisame have low standards.


Especially after Hanzou lost to a samurai.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> oh wow, what am i reading here?  makes you wanna bang your head against the wall.
> 
> *Rinnengan = Rikudou *= both uchiha/senju/uzumaki powers, rinnegan is all encompassing.  You do not get rinnegan without the yin and the yang.  We've seen an Uzumaki gain the rinnegan by receiving uchiha powers, and an awakening, and we've seen an uchiha (or two...tobi) gain rinnegan by receiving senju powers and an awakening.
> 
> ...



Find the panel that supports the point in bold... Otherwise your argument is no more proven than our own, which at least is founded based off one clear cut fact.

What Uzumaki gained the Rinnegan in the same matter as Madara??? He was given the Rinnegan...

much

If you need to ignore established facts to make your case, then clearly your assessment is not accurate..


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Treant said:


> [2];
> 
> ----
> 
> Stop underestimating the Senju right now ??



It's not the Senju we're judging it's the specific Senju known as Tsunade againt Madara we're judging I do not expect her to last long alone.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Raikage's had his time to shine. He's already fought a multitude of people, and he's going to lead like he's meant to be. Tsunade is just there to act as advisor. And now that there's a threat, she can deal with it herself, get fighting development, deal with Dan, etc. Aside from Raikage going there to fight Madara, what other sort of relevance does he have? Shikaku's coming up with strategies, Raikage's leading the alliance and choosing which plans to implement, and Tsunade's going to be going there to lend a hand in the fight. Everyone else is down and out, Naruto's almost out of chakra and can't maintain Rikudo Mode, Onoki's making a final stand, Gaara's tired, and there's the real Madara on the loose.
> 
> Not to mention the Edo-Jinchuuriki are seemingly heading for headquarters. Raikage's got things to deal with there if he needs to.
> 
> Now Tsunade's turn. Sit back and enjoy.



I'm not asking who is a more historically fitting opponent for Madara, or who plotwise should get the turn. I'm asking why IN THE ACTUAL STORY The Raikage himself is content to sit this one out. Because he doesn't feel he has RELEVANCE?! What the hell does that mean? There are lives to saved here.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The sannin power level became officially irrelevant the moment Itachi was introduced. It was even further degraded when Jiraiya hardly beat 3 Pain bodies, without the strongest one being there, and when Orochimaru got one paneled by Itachi. For the second time. Effortlessly.
> 
> Anyone who's impressed with these people, after witnessing the power of Pain, Madara, Itachi, Minato and even people like KillerBee and Kisame have low standards.
> 
> ...


ah...but even after everything, i find orochimaru extremelly boss


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Find the panel that supports the point in bold... Otherwise your argument is no more proven than our own, which at least is founded based off one clear cut fact.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> You expect Madara not to know the name of his greatest rival's wife?



Wait..what..

Me saying that the way madara seemingly reacted made me more convinced mito helped = me not expecting madara to know mito's name?

?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> I'm not asking who is a more historically fitting opponent for Madara, or who plotwise should get the turn. I'm asking why IN THE ACTUAL STORY The Raikage himself is content to sit this one out. Because he doesn't feel he has RELEVANCE?! What the hell does that mean? There are lives to saved here.



Because we know for certain Tsunade is incapable of saving lives unless she's healing, right? Tsunade said she'd go. Raikage didn't contest.

What do you need? Raikage to say he'd go, then Tsunade says no and goes instead, and then you'd be content? She chose to go. He didn't. That's all there is to it.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> ah...but even after everything, i find orochimaru extremelly boss



Oro is my favourite sannin. He's an evil bastard. And awesome.
He's just not that impressive power wise is all.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Wait..what..
> 
> Me saying that the way madara seemingly reacted made me more convinced mito helped = me not expecting madara to know mito's name?
> 
> ?



Your post gave me the impression that he knew of her because of the battle at VOTE, and not necessarily for any other reason.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Oro is my favourite sannin. He's an evil bastard. And awesome.
> He's just not that impressive power wise is all.


yep, he is the snake trying to fly like the hawks, but still an awesome snake.


the sole fact that he figured out so many things about madara is just awesome.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The sannin power level became officially irrelevant the moment Itachi was introduced. It was even further degraded when Jiraiya hardly beat 3 Pain bodies, without the strongest one being there, and when Orochimaru got one paneled by Itachi. For the second time. Effortlessly.
> 
> Anyone who's impressed with these people, after witnessing the power of Pain, Madara, Itachi, Minato and even people like KillerBee and Kisame have low standards.
> 
> ...



To be fair to Jiraiya, Nagato admits he would've lost if he knew Nagato's secret. But yeah. But hell, still love Oro.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara brought up the secret of his body that allowed him to awaken the Rinnegan at the end of last chapter, and again with reference to him stealing Hashriama's DNA, right after using Rikudou's power, in this chapter.



I think the ones in denial keep getting confused by elder son's power/story.  

Being Rikudou is the same as having the rinnegan, Rikudou Sennin and rinnegan are interchangeable.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because we know for certain Tsunade is incapable of saving lives unless she's healing, right? Tsunade said she'd go. Raikage didn't contest.
> 
> What do you need? Raikage to say he'd go, then Tsunade says no and goes instead, and then you'd be content? She chose to go. He didn't. That's all there is to it.



Well why can't you just say that instead of going on and on and on about why Kishimoto had it work like this plotwise. It's the kind of argument you'd use when you don't just want to say "Raikage acts OoC so the last remaining Senju gets her match up against Madara."


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Oro is my favourite sannin. He's an evil bastard. And awesome.
> He's just not that impressive power wise is all.


He is more impressive than Jman that's for sure so it's all ok.


♠Ace♠ said:


> If Tsunade get's killed by Sasuke, my life is complete. I'm already satisfied as it is with Madara.



I just want either him or Madara to call her a Senju whore.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> the sole fact that he figured out so many things about madara is just awesome.



I'm honeslty expecting some sort of comeback. I'll probably be disappointed though. I'm surprised though. Kishi hinted at his goal to obtain rinnegan but no one pieced it together until Kabuto said it.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The sannin power level became officially irrelevant the moment Itachi was introduced. It was even further degraded when Jiraiya hardly beat 3 Pain bodies, without the strongest one being there, and when Orochimaru got one paneled by Itachi. For the second time. Effortlessly.
> 
> Anyone who's impressed with these people, after witnessing the power of Pain, Madara, Itachi, Minato and even people like KillerBee and Kisame have low standards.


Aside from Madara I doubt anyone would would do much better against Pain in that situation, even Itachi.

Jiraiya would crush Kisame.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I think the ones in denial keep getting confused by elder son's power/story.
> 
> Being Rikudou is the same as having the rinnegan, Rikudou Sennin and rinnegan are interchangeable.



Like, why would he be called a Six Paths if it's not for the power that controls the Six Paths? Uchiha + Senju is what controls that power, the Six Paths name is described as just that.

At the very least, it's the strongest theory suggesting how Madara gained the Rinnegan. By far the strongest.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Well why can't you just say that instead of going on and on and on about why Kishimoto had it work like this plotwise. It's the kind of argument you'd use when you don't just want to say "Raikage acts OoC so the last remaining Senju gets her match up against Madara."



Because it's called making a logical point. This is the Telegrams. Unless I'm missing something, I'm pretty sure the point is to discuss the chapter, and discuss means more than just "I'm stating X, so X is true." 

I like to go into detail. I like to explain why I think why I think. And damned if I'm going to let someone try to derail my point simply because I'm not concise. Once upon a time, detail used to be considered a good quality.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm honeslty expecting some sort of comeback. I'll probably be disappointed though. I'm surprised though. Kishi hinted at his goal to obtain rinnegan but no one pieced it together until Kabuto said it.



me and a few others been saying some of these stuff for years ever since the kage arc.its not really that surprising.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

The funny thing is, even if Madara get's sealed, MadaraTobi is basically a duplicate. It's all good.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> He is more impressive than Jman that's for sure so it's all ok.
> 
> 
> I just want either him or Madara to call her a Senju whore.


That's something that would probably involve a gruesome rape scene after, and this just isn't that kind of manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm honeslty expecting some sort of comeback. I'll probably be disappointed though. I'm surprised though. Kishi hinted at his goal to obtain rinnegan but no one pieced it together until Kabuto said it.


well i did write a theory in 2008 that pointed out that orochimaru was after something more, let me find...


here:


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay Ace let's compare panels

much

"Born with the eyes of the sage correct"

In regards to the elder brother?

Clearly the elder brother wasn't a Rikudo candidate was he not??

The Rinnegan = eyes of the sage of six path...

Only translates to having the same eyes as the sage of six path..

Not one is actually a Rikudo..

Again I state where are basing your evidence from? Weak correlation? Coincidental evidence? 

Nothing translates to one having to be a Rikudo to have the Rinnegan, as the elder brother who has the same QUOTE IN REGARDS to the panel you posted.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Topher said:


> What he said... Does harishima need uchiha powers or dna to access his powers inherited from the younger son? No where in the manga has kishi written the means of gaining the rinegan.



Um, what?  The elder son DOES NOT have the rinnegan, but a spiral eye which is ONLY the spiritual/yin power of the rinnegan.  That eye would be similar to EMS in power, the spiritual energies/power of 2 Mangekyous.  

Kishi has already stated multiple times, but u guys just can't see it, I've known since chapter 462, was made absolutely clear in 510, and the last 2 chapters but u still don't see it.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if madara can summon gedo mazo.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont mind if tsunade takes a shot at madara shows some new skills and then dies, Naruto arrives and she passes down the mantle of hokage to Naruto infront of Madara, which pisses the shit outta him, Naruto creates a kage bunshin and henges it into his fathers cloak, and transforms to SM + KCM in an instant. Need more drama.


----------



## ANBUONE (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The sannin power level became officially irrelevant the moment Itachi was introduced. It was even further degraded when Jiraiya hardly beat 3 Pain bodies, without the strongest one being there, and when Orochimaru got one paneled by Itachi. For the second time. Effortlessly.
> 
> Anyone who's impressed with these people, after witnessing the power of Pain, Madara, Itachi, Minato and even people like KillerBee and Kisame have low standards.
> 
> ...




really even itachi figured the best  he could do was a stalemate and kisame flat out said that maybe  itachi could hold his own but jiraya was in another league as far as he was concerned, given that pain flat out stated that had  jiraiya knew his secert he would have lost, oh and did'nt zetsu state he had never seen pain take so long to beat someone, which black zetsu stated this was jiraya after all !. 

As oro being owned by itachi , by the time they had joined he had mastered  the Tsukuyomi to a level that even danzo said sasuke still had not reached... but a guy who can go toe to toe with a six tail naruto and laugh the whole time is pretty weak


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Um, what?  The elder son DOES NOT have the rinnegan, but a spiral eye which is ONLY the spiritual/yin power of the rinnegan.  That eye would be similar to EMS in power, the spiritual energies/power of 2 Mangekyous.
> 
> Kishi has already stated multiple times, but u guys just can't see it, I've known since chapter 462, was made absolutely clear in 510, and the last 2 chapters but u still don't see it.



Until it's stated it's still just a strong theory not fact yet.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Manga states that the Elder Son received the Sage Eyes - that's fact - but looking at his eyes, they clearly weren't identical. And call this a hunch, I don't believe the Younger Son's body was identical to the Sage's body.

I honestly don't believe we were to take those statements literally. That becomes even more apparent with Madara having obtained the Sage's eyes too, except his is identical in every way (design and all).


----------



## Hexa (Oct 26, 2011)

As an interesting note, that "six nature recompositions" was changed in later editions of the volume to say "five" from what I think takL said.

The Rinnegan itself is totally the "eye" part of being a Rikudou. If Madara had decided to implant the Rinnegan into an Uchiha, or like Suigetsu or something, then I don't think the result would be a "Rikudou" at all.  Choosing a Senju, or a clan-related-to-the-Senju, is the way to go.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Based off what?
> 
> What do you have to base that claim?
> 
> ...



ok, the dialogue was not the eyes of his father, but the eye power.   Rinnegan is not simply eye power, u see now?  Rinnegan = eye and body, all encompassing.   Eye power is the spiritual/yin power that makes up the Mangekyou and sharingan.  Body power is the physical/yang that makes up the mokuton and uzumaki characteristics.  Make sense?

But it's ok, it'll be made even more clear with absolute proof in future chapters, so no point arguing it now.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

is kabuto a retard? his trump card is being foiled by A CLONE and yet he is saying "good trump card"


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> is kabuto a retard? his trump card is being foiled by A CLONE and yet he is saying "good trump card"



You still thought Kabuto wasn't a complete retard? Where have you been this whole arc?


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> ok, the dialogue was not the eyes of his father, but the eye power.   Rinnegan is not simply eye power, u see now?  Rinnegan = eye and body, all encompassing.   Eye power is the spiritual/yin power that makes up the Mangekyou and sharingan.  Body power is the physical/yang that makes up the mokuton and uzumaki characteristics.  Make sense?
> 
> But it's ok, it'll be made even more clear with absolute proof in future chapters, so no point arguing it now.



takL confirmed it to say, "Sage's Eyes" and ShouenSuki translated it in the same manner.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> is kabuto a retard? his trump card is being foiled by A CLONE and yet he is saying "good trump card"



Um the majority of that division is dead, I think he can gloat a little.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Um the majority of that division is dead, I think he can gloat a little.



Majority of his edo's got trolled though.
Luckily Madara is stronger than all of them


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Majority of his edo's got trolled though.
> Luckily Madara is stronger than all of them



Ah, very true. At least he was smart enough to get Madara.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Manga states that the Elder Son received the Sage Eyes - that's fact - but looking at his eyes, they clearly weren't identical. And call this a hunch, I don't believe the Younger Son's body was identical to the Sage's body.
> 
> I honestly don't believe we were to take those statements literally. That becomes even more apparent with Madara having obtained the Sage's eyes too, except his is identical in every way (design and all).



But Madara did not depute the Rinnegan, it was Nagato, who was believed to be "The Reincarnation" of the sage of Six paths...

For the plot twist to occur as it did; Madara eyes had to bare the same design as the Rikudo Sennin.. 

Those statements were be taken literally because that is all we have at this point....

It is the only CANONICAL evidence one has to support their argument... 
They don't have to be identical, as the MS and EMS are not identical, but it is indeed the STATEMENTS regarding the eyes that informs the reader what is actually being utilized..

The Rinnegan only has two distinct sets which had to be the case for plot purposes... We do not know what is the bases for a Rinnegan, but one cannot simply dismiss Kishi's words..

Didn't quite a few members of the Uchiha fandom dismiss "Rinnegan > Sharingan" and how did that turn out?

The requirements will be stated... But as I said before only one side has something canonical to support their argument...


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe this recent chapter supports my theory that Tobi is Juubi & was using everyone including Madara to become complete again, since Kabuto talks about how Tobi's plans perhaps differ from Madara's.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> is kabuto a retard? his trump card is being foiled by A CLONE and yet he is saying "good trump card"



Well he hasn't been foiled by him yet, although wouldn't be surprise if he ends up being.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2011)

Now I lol at people who said Itachi would magically show up.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

Juubi has human hair and a face? And Zetsu goo as his body?


----------



## Egotism (Oct 26, 2011)

If Madara gets sealed in this fight Kabuto can fuck off


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I believe this recent chapter supports my theory that Tobi is Juubi & was using everyone including Madara to become complete again, since Kabuto talks about how Tobi's plans perhaps differ from Madara's.



I'm surprised no one is talking about Kabuto's statement since it's probably the best piece of info we've gotten this chapter and leads to interesting possibilities.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> is kabuto a retard? his trump card is being foiled by A CLONE and yet he is saying "good trump card"



most of the devision was wiped out by the 2nd meteor while onooki was gravely injured.
the clone naruto used most of his power and the kyubii power just to stop one jutsu of madara that was made by him just to try the jutsu out.
and ofcourse the situation is that bad that tsunade is forced to go there and perhaps raikage as well.
and all of that after 2 jutsus by madara .


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

vered said:


> most of the devision was wiped out by the 2nd meteor while onooki was gravely injured.
> the clone naruto used most of his power and the kyubii power just to stop one jutsu of madara that was made by him just to try the jutsu out.
> and ofcourse the situation is that bad that tsunade is forced to go there and perhaps raikage as well.
> and all of that after 2 jutsus by madara .



In other words everyone is screwed.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> Well he hasn't been foiled by him yet, although wouldn't be surprise if he ends up being.



i should have said onoiki too, sorry. true, he hasn't been 100% foiled yet but clone naruto pretty much used 1000 clones on the wood element, onoiki destroyed the meteor. by this point, kabuto should have said "screw you guys. im going home " yes, onoiki is dying but how much your gonna bet hes gonna kill madara 

+ his past experiences kind of suck with nagato, and many other ETs. 

however, the biggest complaint so far about kabuto is that we know that this naruto is a clone and he is using his trump card on a clone. that is retarded. it's like using itachi and nagato on sakura. what's worse is that kabuto now thinks he may be a clone. hasn't he learned yet? pretty much not one ET of his survived to live a second battle. i know it's something the reader only knows but he is stupid


----------



## gershwin (Oct 26, 2011)

When Kabuto mentions "Naruto Uzumaki" - why is Madara thinking of " ah, Mito`s clan"?
What about Nagato Uzumaki then?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Topher said:


> Becoming a rikudou involves merging the doujoutsu(Uchiha) with the strong rikudou body(senju). What you guys are stating, is that senjus inherited the full body power of the sage, but the eldest son did not get the sage's doujoutsu. This theory contradicts the manga. Harishima does not need uchiha dna or power to access the powers which he inherited from the youngest brother. Therefore, I don't see why it's logical to believe that madara needs senju dna to unlock the sage's doujoutsu.



See, this is the part ur not understanding, where do you think Rikudou's body powers came from?  They came from the rinnegan.  The rinnegan altho is a doujutsu encompasses both eye and body power.  You split that power, u split the yin/yang, u end up with the elder and younger son splittling the power of the rinnegan.  Elder with the spiritual which is the Mangekyou Sharingan and the younger with the physical which includes mokuton and various other characteristics.  

Rinnegan (thus Rikudou) is life and death, creation and destruction, yin and yang, physical and spiritual.

Elder son is death, destruction, yin, spiritual, inton release, Mangekyou

Younger son is life, creation, yang, physical, yohton release, Mokuton


----------



## Cromer (Oct 26, 2011)

At least two characters are gonna die here.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 26, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> ok, the dialogue was not the eyes of his father, but the eye power.   Rinnegan is not simply eye power, u see now?  Rinnegan = eye and body, all encompassing.   Eye power is the spiritual/yin power that makes up the Mangekyou and sharingan.  Body power is the physical/yang that makes up the mokuton and uzumaki characteristics.  Make sense?


Uh the statement was the "Sages eyes" and what eyes power did RIkudo have?

It is simply an eye power, as the sharingan is simply an eye power..

What was the quote "What awaits for those who progress beyond the sharingan....... Rinnegan"
much

The true power of the sharingan has been referred to as the "Rinnegan" 

Has senju cells played a role in advancing any of the sharingan's advancement???

People are confusing Rikudo hood with having a Rinnegan... And there is clear evidence to break that assumption..

The Elder brothers eyes who were dubbed "Eyes of the Sage" rather it is mean to imply something different is a baseless claim at this point..

And for one to try to use a design to deduce it is not the Rinnegan is fallacious thought, as you already established the notion that the Rinnegan is one set design, despite not being given the green light by Kishi to do so.. Which is entirely correlation evidence, as this is the only thing that could be derived from a observation stand point..

The best statement you can make in regards to the situation is "The elder brothers eyes doesn't look like the design displayed by Madara/Rikudo"
Which is a valid assessment...

If you are going to attack someones argument you have to do so with some sort of factual statements to disprove their notion... 

And the only side of the fence that has FACTS is those stating Rinnegan = Uchiha power up...






> But it's ok, it'll be made even more clear with absolute proof in future chapters, so no point arguing it now.


And I will happy admit I was wrong, just like I did with the Rinnegan > Sharingan statement...

I'm not stating your assessment is wrong, but I do know the difference between a case established on facts and one based on speculation, correlation, etc. etc.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> I'm surprised no one is talking about Kabuto's statement since it's probably the best piece of info we've gotten this chapter and leads to interesting possibilities.


Everyone's too worried about whether or not they can claim Rannigan is an Uchiha Dojutsu now that it's confirmed > EMS > MS.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Oct 26, 2011)

Nagato is a descendent of the Uzumaki, but is name is not Nagato Uzumaki, according to Jyrayia he is from the Fumma Clan or something.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> In other words everyone is screwed.



yes they are.i think the chapter will make it apparent with the scans themselves.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> In other words everyone is screwed.


supposedly anyways, considering with kishi you never know. 


Addy said:


> i should have said onoiki too, sorry. true, he hasn't been 100% foiled yet but clone naruto pretty much used 1000 clones on the wood element, onoiki destroyed the meteor. by this point, kabuto should have said "screw you guys. im going home " yes, onoiki is dying but how much your gonna bet hes gonna kill madara
> 
> + his past experiences kind of suck with nagato, and many other ETs.
> 
> however, the biggest complaint so far about kabuto is that we know that this naruto is a clone and he is using his trump card on a clone. that is retarded. it's like using itachi and nagato on sakura. what's worse is that kabuto now thinks he may be a clone. hasn't he learned yet? pretty much not one ET of his survived to live a second battle. i know it's something the reader only knows but he is stupid



well probably because kishi isn't planning on Edo Madara to stay in the plot forever because he has tobi out there still.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> supposedly anyways, considering with kishi you never know.
> 
> 
> well probably because kishi isn't planning on Edo Madara to stay in the plot forever because he has tobi out there still.



yes, kishi didn't plan that. the same goes for nagato but everyne thought nagato would at least go out as a boss. the same can be said about the 6th coffin, its a good choice that it's madara but it's not boss like of a way to die by naruto and secondary characters who have been finally been taken seriously by the readers only recently. 

my point is that it could have been handled better as this is a waste of madara. so far, he has not shown strategy and EMS madara being almost defeated in one chapter without the reningan shows how he got defeated. honestly, kage arc sasuke looks impressive :/


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

GodRealmPain said:


> Nagato is a descendent of the Uzumaki, but is name is not Nagato Uzumaki, according to Jyrayia he is from the Fumma Clan or something.



Nagato's first Animal Pain was from the Fuuma Clan.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

GodRealmPain said:


> Nagato is a descendent of the Uzumaki, but is name is not Nagato Uzumaki, according to Jyrayia he is from the Fumma Clan or something.



That was just one of the pain bodies


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> yes, kishi didn't plan that. the same goes for nagato but everyne thought nagato would at least go out as a boss. the same can be said about the 6th coffin, its a good choice that it's madara but it's not boss like of a way to die by naruto and secondary characters who have been finally been taken seriously by the readers only recently.
> 
> my point is that it could have been handled better as this is a waste of madara. so far, he has not shown strategy and EMS madara being almost defeated in one chapter without the reningan shows how he got defeated. honestly, kage arc sasuke looks impressive :/



Madara blantantly stated Thats abit too many. The numbers of overwhelming fodder and High level shinobi. Was too great. Mangekyo attacks are more gear towards One on one instead of mass aoe attacks.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Madara blantantly stated Thats abit too many. The numbers of overwhelming fodder and High level shinobi. Was too great. Mangekyo attacks are more gear towards One on one instead of mass aoe attacks.



if it wasn't for the hype madara got, i would agree but kind of a let down 

+ madara fought multiple fodders at once. i haven't seen so far what madara madara so scary. at least EMS madara from a strategy stand point or an ability standpoint.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

Is the Uchiha Tablet still in konoha? If so why hasnt Tobi Retrieved it yet



Addy said:


> if it wasn't for the hype madara got, i would agree but kind of a let down
> 
> + madara fought multiple fodders at once.



Yeah but Madara had Kyuubi wtf stomping around


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

damn.. madara killing folks cause he was to try stuff out...

madara "the bawse" uchiha at your service

all i ask for now is that he doesnt get defeated but dispelled by kabuto canceling the jutsu.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> damn.. madara killing folks cause he was to try stuff out...
> 
> madara "the bawse" uchiha at your service
> 
> all i ask for now is that he doesnt get defeated but dispelled by kabuto canceling the jutsu.



It's a good possibility tbh that this will happen. It's not like Kishi can use the sick or converted excuse this time around.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 26, 2011)

gershvin said:


> When Kabuto mentions "Naruto Uzumaki" - why is Madara thinking of " ah, Mito`s clan"?
> What about Nagato Uzumaki then?


hmm well nagato is only a uzumaki by blood, we don't know if he is also an uzumaki by name. similar to how naruto is not known as a namikaze (by name), even though he is a namikaze by blood.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah but Madara had Kyuubi wtf stomping around



which shows even more how unimpressive he was. maybe if EMS lasted more than one chapter and then used reningan, my opinion would differ maybe? 

madara with kyuubi is a classic case of "if he didn't have it, he would have lost" which is true on many levels in EMS madara's case.

although EMS sasuke could prove other wise


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> damn.. madara killing folks cause he was to try stuff out...
> 
> madara "the bawse" uchiha at your service
> 
> all i ask for now is that he doesnt get defeated but dispelled by kabuto canceling the jutsu.



i dont think he can be defeated otherwise.
he annihilated most of the division with one jutsu while injuring onooki and used a 2nd jutsu that basically prevents naruto from giving any more help.
now we have a half dead onooki and a tired garra against madara whos not even trying.and tsunade on her way as a result.
i predict named deaths in the next 2-3 chapters.


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 26, 2011)

I could see 2 possible deaths now. 

1st being Onoki making his last stand and going all out
2nd being Tsunade, would be logical to get rid of the last remaining Sannin (following Oro's and Jiraiya's way). Tsunade's death would also be used as a catalyst for Naruto being the next Hokage after the war or whatever. 

Let's see if Kishi's got this plan in mind.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

would be cool if sasuke vs naruto happened with naruto already hokage


----------



## Grape (Oct 26, 2011)

Kabuto is going to dispel Madara through Itachi's force.

He has only been brought into the series at this point, as a means of throwing more complexity/some answers into the "Who is Tobi?" situation.

At that point, Kabuto will be fodder or just killed by Itachi.


----------



## Nic (Oct 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I could see 2 possible deaths now.
> 
> 1st being Onoki making his last stand and going all out
> 2nd being Tsunade, would be logical to get rid of the last remaining Sannin (following Oro's and Jiraiya's way). Tsunade's death would also be used as a catalyst for Naruto being the next Hokage after the war or whatever.
> ...



I've been expecting this forever, but still hasn't happened.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

You people are so cruel. I think Madara will play with Onoki for a while then head out to look for the Real Naruto.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 26, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Topher is correct. The Elder and his descendants inherited the Rin'negan. Why did Madara take 30 or so years to awaken the Rin'negan if Senju cells were the answer?
> 
> The problem is the perceived disproportionate abilities between the Heirs. The failed rationale is that the Younger can access his heritage while the Elder cannot because it's too much power.
> 
> Well, look how a clone of the Younger Son fairs against an Edo Madara. A clone, of an individual just beginning to tap into his potential. We know nothing about the Younger.



We don't know the full details regarding Madara's awakening yet.  

But the problem isn't the perceived disproportionate abilities between the two sons.  They were equals and received equal halves of Rikudous thus (the rinnegans) powers.  

Rinnegan isn't the elder sons heritage, it is the heritage of both the sons, they're two halves of the whole coin that is the rinnegan.  Elder son's power was Mangekyou, not rinnegan, Mangekyou Sharingan (EMS is simply Mangekyou, just more stronger spiritual energies due to combination of powers of 2 Mangkeyous from 2 brothers), and younger son's power was Mokuton, and other goodies, the spiritual weapons would've gone to the elder son also.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay, spoilers parallel very closely what I said last week. First ime in a long time I've gotten a prediction right. looks like an ok chapter lol.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems like a good chapter madara is insanley powerful with him having three kkg wood element ems amd the rinnegan. Tsunade is on her way what could she possably do but this could lead to intersting flashbacks. Like of mito and shodai because of tsunade there.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 26, 2011)

r.i.p onoki you will be miss old man


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

The powers of the two siblings wasn't really detailed. From the description, it sounded like the elder was mainly versed in ninjutsu and Inton, while the younger was versed in taijutsu and Yoton. I doubt either of them had the modern abilities--the Mangekyo Sharingan and Mokuton.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> which shows even more how unimpressive he was. maybe if EMS lasted more than one chapter and then used reningan, my opinion would differ maybe?
> 
> madara with kyuubi is a classic case of "if he didn't have it, he would have lost" which is true on many levels in EMS madara's case.
> 
> although EMS sasuke could prove other wise



Madara is still impressive. But mass numbers requires mass aoe attacks. Something Mangekyo is not very adept at. Like from What Madara has shown. Its hard to take him on one on one.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

Would be funny if the main reason madara hated shodai was because he got mito and he did not.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Would be funny if the main reason madara hated shodai was because he got mito and he did not.



a love triangle.who would have thought.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2011)

> Would be funny if the main reason madara hated shodai was because he got mito and he did not.



As someone said before...
Mito and Madara had Nagato. Shodai got pissed. They fought. He took Madara's bitch. End of.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Would be funny if the main reason madara hated shodai was because he got mito and he did not.



hidden truth between the younger and elder brother fued was not the rikudo decision to give one leadership, but a woman.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> hidden truth between the younger and elder brother fued was not the rikudo decision to give one leadership, but a woman.


women... they'll be the end of us all. curses.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 26, 2011)

Chapter should be good                .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara seems to be a showoff he wanted people around to see him use shodaia power. I guess when you have all the strongest powers you want ithers to see it to put fear in them.


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 26, 2011)

Dat Madara


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't this technically mean that Madara is presently far more powerful than Hashirama?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Strange...Kabuto called Tobi a "fake." This means one of two things: either Tobi bears no relation to Madara in the slightest (admittedly, he could be Izuna, but I'm speaking in a stricter sense), or he's a Zetsu clone. Right now, it's impossible to tell.

The good thing is, we have confirmation that Madara did indeed survive the battle that took place at the Valley of the End. And from the looks of it, Tobi wasn't lying; Madara really did obtain Hashirama's power, either to awaken the Rinnegan, or for some other purpose.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> hidden truth between the younger and elder brother fued was not the rikudo decision to give one leadership, but a woman.



I believe it was King Geogre the Third that said "I want no women in my life. If not for women, I would have conquered the world"


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 26, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Doesn't this technically mean that Madara is presently far more powerful than Hashirama?


pretty much. i think most people accepted that since the last chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> hidden truth between the younger and elder brother fued was not the rikudo decision to give one leadership, but a woman.



Another helen of troy


----------



## Superstars (Oct 26, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Strange...Kabuto called Tobi a "fake." This means one of two things: either Tobi bears no relation to Madara in the slightest (admittedly, he could be Izuna, but I'm speaking in a stricter sense), or he's a Zetsu clone. Right now, it's impossible to tell.
> 
> The good thing is, we have confirmation that Madara did indeed survive the battle that took place at the Valley of the End. And from the looks of it, Tobi wasn't lying; Madara really did obtain Hashirama's power, either to awaken the Rinnegan, or for some other purpose.


Yeah, Tobi is a huge mystery. The guy unveils his mask to kisame and kisame calls him Madara after that. The guy clenches his arm [showing emotion] after telling Sasuke Izuna [His so called brother which is Madara's brother] willingly gave him his eyes. He knew about Madara's plans with the Hashirama fight, giving the Rinnengan to Nagato, fought the fourth hokage like it was nobody's business, called on the Kyubbi strike on Konoha, and knows the history of the world...And Kabuto calls him "fake Madara." This guy Tobi is an enigma.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> pretty much. i think most people accepted that since the last chapter.


Hashirama got trolled for real. Never thought I'd type that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Would be funny if the main reason madara hated shodai was because he got mito and he did not.





Dark Uchiha said:


> hidden truth between the younger and elder brother fued was not the rikudo decision to give one leadership, but a woman.


Oh no. 


vered said:


> a love triangle.who would have thought.


No, it was a three-way. 




Jizznificent said:


> women... they'll be the end of us all. curses.


Yet we can't live without them. The world is doomed.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think Kabuto knows much more about Tobi than we do.  He summoned up Madara, which is enough to argue that he's a fake.  I don't think Kabuto knows his real identity, however.

Madara just "..."'d in response to the "fake Madara" line.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Would be funny if the main reason madara hated shodai was because he got mito and he did not.



Madara mad Hashirama hit it before he could.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yeah, Tobi is a huge mystery. The guy unveils his mask to kisame and kisame calls him Madara after that. The guy clenches his arm [showing emotion] after telling Sasuke Izuna [His so called brother] willingly gave him his eyes. He knew about Madara's plans with the Hashirama fight, giving the Rinnengan to Nagato, fought the fourth hokage like it was nobody's business, called on the Kyubbi strike on Konoha, and knows the history of the world...And Kabuto calls him "fake Madara." This guy Tobi is an enigma.



Kabuto also calls Tobi Madara as well even after knowing he has Madara in the coffin. Pretty sure Tobi is just a clone of Madara created before his death at this point.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 26, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't think Kabuto knows much more about Tobi than we do.  He summoned up Madara, which is enough to argue that he's a fake.  I don't think Kabuto knows his real identity, however.
> 
> Madara just "..."'d in response to the "fake Madara" line.



Yeah, I noticed that too. Madara did not confrim or deny anything Kabuto said.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Oct 26, 2011)

Hopefully we will know more about the Senju Clan as well as Tsunade and her grandfather Hashirama, when she is confronting Madara. Now we have a great knowledge about the Uchihas but we know so little about the Senju-Clan.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yeah, Tobi is a huge mystery. The guy unveils his mask to kisame and kisame calls him Madara after that. The guy clenches his arm [showing emotion] after telling Sasuke Izuna [His so called brother which is Madara's brother] willingly gave him his eyes. He knew about Madara's plans with the Hashirama fight, giving the Rinnengan to Nagato, fought the fourth hokage like it was nobody's business, called on the Kyubbi strike on Konoha, and knows the history of the world...And Kabuto calls him "fake Madara." This guy Tobi is an enigma.



Exactly. Kishimoto is hinting that Tobi is Madara, but at the same time is subtly suggesting that the former has nothing to do with the latter at all. I don't know how much I favor the Zetsu clone theory, but the idea of Tobi ≠ Madara is becoming more likely with each passing chapter.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Kabuto also calls Tobi Madara as well even after knowing he has Madara in the coffin. Pretty Tobi is just a clone of Madara created before his death.



^That is a huge possibility. Or some major game of deception is just going on.



silenceofthelambs said:


> Exactly. Kishimoto is hinting that Tobi is Madara, but at the same time is subtly suggesting that the former has nothing to do with the latter at all. I don't know how much I favor the Zetsu clone theory, but the idea of Tobi ≠ Madara is becoming more likely with each passing chapter.


Yeah I agree...Especially Madara not answering/refuting Kabuto when he called Tobi a "fake Madara" as *Hexa* alluded.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Superstars said:


> ^That is a huge possibility. Or some major game of deception is just going on.



That's my only guess, considering I doubt everyone knew Madara's personal story or could read the entire tablet.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Then again, unless Tobi was practicing Divination or something, his knowledge is far too intimate for him to not be the real thing in some form.


----------



## Sorin (Oct 26, 2011)

People whining about Kyuubi helping Naruto.Bitches please! This was bound to happen sooner or later.What manga have you been reading? It was clear as day from chapter 1. 

Onoki is one badass old geezer.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Kabuto also calls Tobi Madara as well even after knowing he has Madara in the coffin. Pretty sure Tobi is just a clone of Madara created before his death at this point.


Everything leads for that.
Tobi has Zetsu's body or something very similar and we know Madara has Hashirama's power so he could have easily created Tobi and transfered his memory using some jutsu.

While having Madara's knowledge Tobi still isn't him.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 26, 2011)

kyuubi is smart really why would he go with fail?? Went with madara got his ass whooped by shodai then mito sealed him.Went with madara 2nd time got his power split a sealed and then got his assed whooped by naruto.

He only stayed with naruto cause he knew naruto would give him another ass whooping and with these super clones not worth it man heck its just rikudou seal pwnage these days.He wants to win now no more rolling with loosers 

Anyway erghh how come kyuubi can send chakra to clones.Why cant naruto send more chakra to clones????

Also naruto has so much inside imformation of jutsu/fights/powers how many,hours,times ,years exp has he gained from these bunshins.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 26, 2011)

KyuubiV3 said:


> Madara mad Hashirama hit it before he could.



Even more mad that Hashirama has the power of the "body".

Uchiha can't measure up.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

I think tsunade will try and fight madara get beat and before she gets killed is saved by naruto again or anothe of his clones. Naruto left a clone on top hiro it was probably close to where a and tsunade are.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Then again, unless Tobi was practicing Divination or something, his knowledge is far too intimate for him to not be the real thing in some form.



Not necessarily. Tobi could be one of Madara's associates of yore (who killed him and stole his powers and identity).


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Another thing is that's it's implied that Madara lived logn enough to meet Nagato, which is the 3rd-4th hokage era. However, he doesn't know Naruto, while "Tobi" instead knows him.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I think tsunade will try and fight madara get beat and before she gets killed is saved by naruto again or anothe of his clones. Naruto left a clone on top hiro it was probably close to where a and tsunade are.


No more Naruto's clone for God's sake 
It's time to see Tsunade full power anyway.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Raikage's had his time to shine. He's already fought a multitude of people, and he's going to lead like he's meant to be. Tsunade is just there to act as advisor. And now that there's a threat, she can deal with it herself, get fighting development, deal with Dan, etc. Aside from Raikage going there to fight Madara, what other sort of relevance does he have? Shikaku's coming up with strategies, Raikage's leading the alliance and choosing which plans to implement, and Tsunade's going to be going there to lend a hand in the fight. Everyone else is down and out, Naruto's almost out of chakra and can't maintain Rikudo Mode, Onoki's making a final stand, Gaara's tired, and there's the real Madara on the loose.
> 
> Not to mention the Edo-Jinchuuriki are seemingly heading for headquarters. Raikage's got things to deal with there if he needs to.
> 
> Now Tsunade's turn. Sit back and enjoy.


The jins are not heading to the head quarters when madara showed up temari said the HQ had told them tobi was heading to naruto the jins naruto and bee


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

thought madara confirmed it wasnt him more so in this chapter when he talks about tobi as some other person than himself >.>

"youre a one smart fish…do you know our plan?"

who else would madara team up with than no other than his brother. 

izuna is the only person who can claim madara eyes as his own since technically theyre as much as madara's as his.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> No more Naruto's clone for God's sake
> It's time to see Tsunade full power anyway.



Really what chance does tsunade even have vs madara there only hope is naruto. 

Another possability can be if  A will join tsunad and get the four kages gaara onoki A and tsunade vs madara till help arrives. Madara taking out four o the kage wouls be awesome.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> thought madara confirmed it wasnt him more so in this chapter when he talks about tobi as some other person than himself >.>
> 
> "*you're one smart fish…do you know our plan?*"
> 
> ...



That's a good point, actually.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> izuna is the only person who can claim madara eyes as his own since technically theyre as much as madara's as his.


He also claimed that he took the Shodai's cells during their battle to both a dying Konan and Kabuto (post-sixth coffin).


----------



## xXHancockXx (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I think tsunade will try and fight madara get beat and before she gets killed is saved by naruto again or anothe of his clones. Naruto left a clone on top hiro it was probably close to where a and tsunade are.



I think and I hope that this won?t happen again. If it will be the case, it would really suck! Now is the time for Kishimoto to show that he isn?t sexist...let?s see what will happen :3


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He also claimed that he took the Shodai's cells during their battle to both a dying Konan and Kabuto (post-sixth coffin).



Well, Kabuto himself may not know who Tobi is. Thus, he has no choice but to call him Madara (of course, he could simply refer to him as the masked one, so my point is not entirely correct either).

In regards to Konan, if Tobi is pretending to be Madara, why stop if she's on the verge of death?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

... I'm hoping Madara whoops Sakura's butt so bad that she ends up in a coma for the next 40 chapters so Naruto and Hinata can be together at last.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 26, 2011)

I actually believe Tobi is part of Madara. My reasoning is the Kyuubi.

When the Kyuubi spoke to Naruto he never claimed someone else took control of him with there charingan, he always says Madara.

The Kyuubi has showed enough intellect to tell the two apart.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Really what chance does tsunade even have vs madara there only hope is naruto.
> 
> Another possability can be if  A will join tsunad and get the four kages gaara onoki A and tsunade vs madara till help arrives. Madara taking out four o the kage wouls be awesome.


As much chance as Kishimoto wants. Some chapters before Onooki was tired and still have chakra to stop a meteor, survive the 2nd one and have enough power to say he will go all out.

Tsunade will be as powerful as Orochimaru and Jiraiya most likely and she would have a lot of shinobis to support her so Madara wouldn't have an easy time.

Also she could buy time till Itachi finds kabuto and make him summon Madara, etc.



Dark Uchiha said:


> thought madara confirmed it wasnt him more so in this chapter when he talks about tobi as some other person than himself >.>
> 
> "youre a one smart fish…do you know our plan?"
> 
> ...


Madara would team with his own creation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Strange...Kabuto called Tobi a "fake."*



Given the fact that Madara has forced Kabuto to go "Oh, uh, I don't know" multiple times in the last few chapters, and has now just told him to stfu because he's busy, I don't really put any faith in a word Kabuto says.

He's admitted several times now that he doesn't know shit and this is all just one big guessing game for him. The fact that he's in over his head and actually knows very little about Madara is showing more and more every week.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Given the fact that Madara has forced Kabuto to go "Oh, uh, I don't know" multiple times in the last few chapters, and has now just told him to stfu because he's busy, I don't really put any faith in a word Kabuto says.
> 
> He's admitted several times now that he doesn't know shit and this is all just one big guessing game for him. The fact that he's in over his head and actually knows very little about Madara is showing more and more every week.



I suppose.

But unlike the other instances, where Madara has corrected Kabuto's lack of knowledge and understanding, this time he remains silent when Kabuto speaks those words. There must be a reason for that, no?


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 26, 2011)

so a dying onoki and tsunade plan to fight madara (the one with rinnegan, EMS, giant meteor summoning and wood release) ... wow this sounds like such a fair fight


----------



## Mako (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe in that old geezer Onoki.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 26, 2011)

Donuts said:


> I believe in that old geezer Onoki.



yea...I can't wait for onoki's off panel rampage


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome-kage gon dai.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

with each chapter, i become more convinced "that justsu" that kabuto has must be really strong


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> with each chapter, i become more convinced "that justsu" that kabuto has must be really strong



kabuto that jutsu is probably a move oro has already did but will be on a bigger scale.

wouldnt be surprised if its



but with 16 heads



AoshiKun said:


> Madara would team with his own creation.



madara the scientist?

madara doesnt strike me as the kabuto/orochimaru type.

i mean after leaving konoha and went on his "walk about" to find himself and get a new pet.

the only person i could even imagining him wanting would be his brother.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> But it's not. It's Tsunade, and her simply association with medicine doesn't mean every encounter she's going to the front lines is to heal.
> 
> It's about time she showed more fo why she's a Sannin and feared for her strength.





eyeknockout said:


> so a dying onoki and tsunade plan to fight madara (the one with rinnegan, EMS, giant meteor summoning and wood release) ... wow this sounds like such a fair fight





new prediction when tsunade comes and shows up in future chapters


Tsunade: Madara uchiha 
Madara: hmm a senju. Your the slug princess
Tsunade: ill finish what my gran farther could not
Madara: try it

Tsunade uses PNJ 

Madara: I I was trolled

Tsunade: yay I won.

Naruto: Tsunade your the last sannin you should die after doing a awesome showcase.

Tsunade: Damn

Tsunade drops dead on the floor

Naruto: hahaha bitches me the clone shall be the hokage
*
Mr popo: Bitch please. Pecking order
*

Someone try to guess where the reference of the bold came from


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Mr popo: Bitch please. Pecking order
> [/B]
> 
> Someone try to guess where the reference of the bold came from



DBZ Abridged.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

@DarkUchiha, he doesn't half to be a scientist to clone himself, it's quite common.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Kabuto. 

Kabuto: Someone as lowly as us? Do explain.
Madara: Yea I said it. You suck. Anyway that's Oonoki, huh?
Kabuto: ... 

Madara: How much do you know about me?
Kabuto: Uhm...VotE.
Madara: Great. What else?
Kabuto: Erm...I don't know, but–...
Madara: Nice, nice. Let me try out a summoning.
Kabuto: ...

Madara: WTF? No Kyuubi?
Kabuto: Nope. We want it. Go capture Naruto.
Madara: Later. Busy.
Kabuto: ...

Is anyone else starting to pick up on the fact that some of Madara's sarcastic and dismissive speech patterns (and the comment about it being fun) are reminiscent of Tobi's?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Would be funny if the main reason madara hated shodai was because he got mito and he did not.


It's always got to be a woman who makes us guys act like complete dicks to each other. At least it would explain why Madara was butthurt. He wasn't upset that the Uchiha betrayed him for Hashirama. He was mad that Hashirama got to pop Mito's cherry before he could.


----------



## icemanlonewolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> thought madara confirmed it wasnt him more so in this chapter when he talks about tobi as some other person than himself >.>


That doesn't mean Tobi isn't Madara in the slightest. If you cloned yourself in mind and body the clone is identical to yourself up to the point of creation. At the moment of creation there is no difference between the two of you. From its point of view (like yours) it just created a clone of itself. 

You are the SAME person, but from the moment of its creation you are going to grow in different ways as you have different experiences. A clone is a separate entity than yourself. It's not a look at what you are, but what you could be. It's you, but at the same time it's not you. At the moment of creation your paths diverged. After which it would be wrong for you to refer to it as yourself.

Of course the subject of clones usually brings up questions of the soul and whether or not the clone has a soul. Usually, simply this question itself can alter the life of a clone.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> madara the scientist?
> 
> madara doesnt strike me as the kabuto/orochimaru type.
> 
> ...


Unless Izuna transfered his soul to another body, Tobi isn't him.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade vs. Madara sounds promising.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> I actually believe Tobi is part of Madara. My reasoning is the Kyuubi.
> 
> When the Kyuubi spoke to Naruto he never claimed someone else took control of him with there charingan, he always says Madara.
> 
> The Kyuubi has showed enough intellect to tell the two apart.


10/10 



PikaCheeka said:


> Poor Kabuto.
> 
> Kabuto: Someone as lowly as us? Do explain.
> Madara: Yea I said it. You suck. Anyway that's Oonoki, huh?
> ...


im noticing it 


its so unexpected, i cant wait to see the chapter. Somebody like tobi talking like that doesnt have as much impact as Madara's figure.

i noticed also that he likes to show off his stuff, his coment about people around proves it


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Oct 26, 2011)

Wth, I expected to see 3-4 pages of threads by now. Where's the chapter?



PikaCheeka said:


> Poor Kabuto.
> 
> Kabuto: Someone as lowly as us? Do explain.
> Madara: Yea I said it. You suck. Anyway that's Oonoki, huh?
> ...



Wanna bet Tobi's in silly mode now?


----------



## Polynikes (Oct 26, 2011)

Naruto should interact with the Kyuubi again once the clone disperses, perhaps a more permanent agreement can be reached. This could be important to his development. 

Edo Madara seems to give Kabuto unwarranted courage in the face of opposition. Though Itachi may eventually lose to Kabuto, dispelling Edo Madara would leave Kabuto extremely exposed to Tobi's retribution. This does not bode well for Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

it didnt bode well for kabuto from the moment that he summoned madara, its a mather of time now.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> kabuto that jutsu is probably a move oro has already did but will be on a bigger scale.
> 
> wouldnt be surprised if its
> 
> ...



YO, IM HAPPY FOR YA AND GONNA LET YA FINISH BUT..........


*Spoiler*: __ 



dear god, please don't let it be as lame as 16 heads  with hands and legs


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 26, 2011)

It's about time Kyuubi did something besides take it in the ass.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Oct 26, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Naruto should interact with the Kyuubi again once the clone disperses, perhaps a more permanent agreement can be reached. This could be important to his development.
> 
> Edo Madara seems to give Kabuto unwarranted courage in the face of opposition. Though Itachi may eventually lose to Kabuto, dispelling Edo Madara would leave Kabuto extremely exposed to Tobi's retribution. This does not bode well for Kabuto.



I believe he sealed his fate the moment he summoned Madara. Jumped the gun too soon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> im noticing it
> 
> its so unexpected, i cant wait to see the chapter. Somebody like tobi talking like that doesnt have as much impact as Madara's figure.
> 
> i noticed also that he likes to show off his stuff, his coment about people around proves it



Not surprised. As soon as I saw how his facial expression barely changed at all through most of the last chapter, I've just been awaiting the dripping sarcasm. Now it's here, and I love it. I almost feel bad for Kabuto. He's lucky Muu is his proxy or Madara would have bitch-slapped him by now, maybe with his hair. 



Polynikes said:


> Edo Madara seems to give Kabuto unwarranted courage in the face of opposition. Though Itachi may eventually lose to Kabuto, dispelling Edo Madara would leave Kabuto extremely exposed to Tobi's retribution. This does not bode well for Kabuto.



It hasn't boded well for Kabuto since he infused his DNA with Orochimaru cells. If he had any sense then he would have high-tailed it, but what does he do? ET an Uchiha and royally piss off another one.  

His fate has been sealed a LONG time. 

It certainly doesn't help that Madara has blown him off half a dozen times in 2 chapters, either.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

Its all fun and games, Until someone cancel's out Kabuto's control over the resurrected Ninja's. Then shit will hit the fan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

Kabuto still has that jutsu of his


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

You know I will laugh my ass off if Madara does exactly that Kabuto's thinks Madara is about to double cross him orders the Resurrected Jinchuuriki to kill Madara only to watch them side with Madara against Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not surprised. As soon as I saw how his facial expression barely changed at all through most of the last chapter, I've just been awaiting the dripping sarcasm. Now it's here, and I love it. I almost feel bad for Kabuto. He's lucky Muu is his proxy or Madara would have bitch-slapped him by now, maybe with his hair.



madara is so sexy and classy, if kabuto was around it would be hilarious, like its so obvious that he doesnt deserve to have the honor of edoing somebody of madara's level


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You know I will laugh my ass off if Madara does exactly that Kabuto's thinks Madara is about to double cross him orders the Resurrected Jinchuuriki to kill Madara only to watch them side with Madara against Kabuto.


Qu?!?


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 26, 2011)

And, I won't lie. I totally would have loved to see Itachi do this with Susano'o:


[YOUTUBE]VsCdO7q_DLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

... The 2nd Madara starts chucking Ninja's into the sun sales of Naruto will go cosmic...

or better yet Madara summons an army of Juubi Avatar's to attack everyone while he fighs: Naruto, Bee, Itachi, and Sasuke in an inclosed barrier.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> madara is so sexy and classy, if kabuto was around it would be hilarious, like its so obvious that he doesnt deserve to have the honor of edoing somebody of madara's level



He'd be cowering in the corner or hiding behind Muu, to be sure. I want Madara to diss him to his face though, so he should come out.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Poor Kabuto.
> 
> Kabuto: Someone as lowly as us? Do explain.
> Madara: Yea I said it. You suck. Anyway that's Oonoki, huh?
> ...


When you put it that way yeah, lol Also reminds me of Sasuke strangely. 


Lelouch71 said:


> It's always got to be a woman who makes us guys act like complete dicks to each other. At least it would explain why Madara was butthurt. He wasn't upset that the Uchiha betrayed him for Hashirama. He was mad that Hashirama got to pop Mito's cherry before he could.



So she slept with both of them? Knew it.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara is how Sasuke should be one day.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 26, 2011)

Please, keep discussion relevant to the spoilers and the next chapter. All other conversations can be directed to the lovely Convo thread or other respective threads.

All agony posts can be directed up yours.  Have a nice day/evening!


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Madara is how Sasuke should be one day.



His hair is already getting longer and he has the attitude now about that power....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:
			
		

> So she slept with both of them? Knew it.



HashiMadaMito love triangle angst incoming. It's also high time Kishi explained why Madara chose to have his Hashirama statue be buck naked and why he salivates every time someone mentions his name. It's something I haven't been able to work around without laughing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara is Kabuto's bitch right now and unless he has a crow up his ass he ain't breaking free

He should be thankful Kabuto is so polite and patient


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope madara help itachi stop Kabuto.. also I wanna see sasuke with CS2 hair...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

I want madara to Kill muu cause he gets annoyed by kabuto talking through muu.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 26, 2011)

I predict a special halloween naruto manga special where madara uses bringer of darkness (since he has hashirama's cells) against the entire alliance and has them scared to death while he goes around the battlefield and screaming "you're next ". He then summons another forest of trees screaming "get ready for my wood "


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> HashiMadaMito love triangle angst incoming. It's also high time Kishi explained why Madara chose to have his Hashirama statue be buck naked and why he salivates every time someone mentions his name. It's something I haven't been able to work around without laughing.


No angst, that was just the relationship and then some people got greedy *cough*MadaraMitowantHashiramasolo*cough*


Gilgamesh said:


> Madara is Kabuto's bitch right now and unless he has a crow up his ass he ain't breaking free
> 
> He should be thankful Kabuto is so polite and patient


Eh, currently he's not even trying to command him.


MS81 said:


> I hope madara help itachi stop Kabuto.. also I wanna see sasuke with CS2 hair...


Just without the makeup and silver.


eyeknockout said:


> I predict a special halloween naruto manga special where madara uses bringer of darkness (since he has hashirama's cells) against the entire alliance and has them scared to death while he goes around the battlefield and screaming "you're next ". He then summons another forest of trees screaming "get ready for my wood "



lol Madara whispers to his victims: "Is your body ready?"
Victim:""


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> When you put it that way yeah, lol Also reminds me of Sasuke strangely.
> 
> 
> So she slept with both of them? Knew it.



Common knowledge.  Everyone knows that they passed the Kyuubi back and forth regularly.


----------



## Z3bra (Oct 26, 2011)

next chapter: Onoki rampage...This time, it'll hurt all over
*special signature ~kishi*


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

Ghost14 said:


> Common knowledge.  Everyone knows that they passed the Kyuubi back and forth regularly.



Nah they shared kyuubi with the occasional solo playtime.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> No angst, that was just the relationship and then some people got greedy *cough*MadaraMitowantHashiramasolo*cough*



 Pre-Konoha, threesomes were totally acceptable.

Mito is so cool in my head right now I hope that Kishi never goes into her character too much and ruins it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Madara is Kabuto's bitch right now and unless he has a crow up his ass he ain't breaking free
> 
> He should be thankful Kabuto is so polite and patient


so every edo tensei was kabuto's bitch? interesting 



PikaCheeka said:


> Pre-Konoha, threesomes were totally acceptable.
> 
> Mito is so cool in my head right now I hope that Kishi never goes into her character too much and ruins it.



mito was lucky to be around those two sexy guys u.u

if i had madara and hashirama close to me...oh my


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder how a fight with Rinnegan madara vs Rinnegan Hashirama would fair?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> pretty much...
> 
> but we still need some deaths from generals or something, or more named people instead of continuous rapeage of fodders all the time.
> 
> i mean look how many ET's have gone down compared with named characters that arent fodder?



The zombies are just pawns like the zetsus so them dieing is not the same as big name characters from he alliance dieing other then madara. None of the big baddys have die like tobi sasuke kabuto or black zetsu so i dont care that any of the big name good guys have not died because no main bad guy has died either.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 26, 2011)

I knew Madara had a thing for Mito. She's hot.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> The zombies are just pawns like the zetsus so them dieing is not the same as big name characters from he alliance dieing other then madara. None of the big baddys have die like tobi sasuke kabuto or black zetsu so i dont care that any of the big name good guys have not died because no main bad guy has died either.



A lot of Edos have "died" and they're about as useful as all of the rookies and teachers on the good guy side.



Jeαnne said:


> mito was lucky to be around those two sexy guys u.u
> 
> if i had madara and hashirama close to me...oh my



Konoha in its founding days has too high a maturity rating for this manga. Kishi's just going to drop us hints here and there.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 26, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> next chapter: Onoki rampage...This time, it'll hurt all over
> *special signature ~kishi*



rampages are never on panel (except sasuke, since he's a psycho rampager). so atleast it won't take time off the true story of "madara vs kabuto"

kabuto: okay honestly madara, it's time for you to capture the kyuubi

madara: naw i'm good

kabuto: ... that's the only reason I summoned you, do it now

madara: ...no, it's been so long since I have used my wood, I can't stop now, it would be way to hard to stop at this point, i've already penetrated almost all the alliance defenses. They have a huge blindspot, they are unprotected from the behind.

kabuto: damn you, I hate you 

madara: where'd you say your hideout was again

kabuto: like the republicans I'm behind the bushes. to the left of ichiraku ramen

madara: ok, well thanks for summoning me. goodbye

kabuto: :amazed damn this giant meteor will kill me for sure 

itachi: I have come here to stop you kabuto 

kabuto: I have been crushed on half of my body, I must d........

itachi: you have been pierced by my totsuka, any last words?

kabuto: I was just saying them, you stu.....

itachi: now fade with the sake 

15 minutes later

naruto: what happened here?

itachi: I single handedly defeated kabuto by summoning this huge rock, there was some resistance, but the end result was the same as all my opposition 

naruto: well...itachi solos


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> :;rotfl Pre-Konoha, threesomes were totally acceptable.
> 
> Mito is so cool in my head right now I hope that Kishi never goes into her character too much and ruins it.



Well there was no village back then, only war and Mito was the only thing Madara and Hashirama could agree on and even then they still "competed" with each other to find out who was better. 

And then came the village system...

Damiyo official: "Hey guys' this three-way relationship, yeah, has to stop we're better than that now. "
Mito: 
Hashirama: 
Madara: "Oh fuck this shit! "
*night Madara is leaving*
Mito: "Come on Mada we can still make this work. "
Hashirama: "Yeah, come on Madara. "
Madara: "No, fuck this, I told this village shit was a bad idea but no one listens. I'm out. "

Their last moments together were at what is now VotE where their last battle occured. 


.....


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Konoha in its founding days has too high a maturity rating for this manga. Kishi's just going to drop us hints here and there.



i would totally trade the manga right now for a full gaiden with madara, hashirama and mito


----------



## Rama (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not too happy of Madara using Mokuton, thats Hashirama's thing but w/e.


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 26, 2011)

Kishi in interview: Well I can't write romance

Hashirama X Mito X Madara love triangle


Makes perfect sense. I'm not even being sarcastic


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Well there was no village back then, only war and Mito was the only thing Madara and Hashirama could agree on and even then they still "competed" with each other to find out who was better.
> 
> And then came the village system...
> 
> ...



So their last moments created a valley with suggestive rocks, and the girl got a fox demon stuck inside of her? Ouch.



Jeαnne said:


> i would totally trade the manga right now for a full gaiden with madara, hashirama and mito



As would I. It's why I'm both eager for and afraid of what Kishi will do to the flashbacks. We all know if this was true, he'd tone it down and it would probably be as bad as Team 7 we have now. HMM are all adults though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So their last moments created a valley with suggestive rocks, and the girl got a fox demon stuck inside of her? Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> As would I. It's why I'm both eager for and afraid of what Kishi will do to the flashbacks. We all know if this was true, he'd tone it down and it would probably be as bad as Team 7 we have now. HMM are all adults though.



No you misunderstand, she sealed the fox in herself for that very reason. She wanted to make their last special. Plus the healing abilities would fix that problem.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol Madara trolling Kabuto, Oonki about to do a heroic sacrifice, Tsunade actually going to do something and finally we have the one thing that motivates nine tails enough to help.


----------



## sheshyo (Oct 26, 2011)

spoiler said:
			
		

> Madara : Of course, I did. The Edo Tensei jutsu's real motive was to use it on fellow travellers.
> We are returning to our true selves.



Am I the only one confused with this ??


----------



## Bringer (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyway im am so excited for tsunade to defeat madara making her itachi level.

If I wrote the war arc it would go

tsunade vs dan
tsunade and the other current kages vs gedo meza
tsunade vs madara
konaha 11 no naruto but sai vs kabuto
tsunade vs the man in the mask but loses
tsunade catching the 10 tails tail saving naruto life but then getting slapped by it.

Hey at least I made tsunade lose the last 2 events. But seriously the way kishi has been trolling we tsunade fans deserve this.


Also

tsunade: madara!!!!
madara: you look like mito uzamaki. YOU SHALL FEEL MY WOOD!!!!
Tsunade feels madara wood


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> No you misunderstand, she sealed the fox in herself for that very reason. She wanted to make their last special. Plus the healing abilities would fix that problem.



The mental images! 

She named her first son, in the style of JK Rowling, "Kyuubi Madara Hashirama." 



Skaddix said:


> Lol Madara trolling Kabuto, *Oonki about to do a heroic sacrifice, Tsunade actually going to do something* and finally we have the one thing that motivates nine tails enough to help.



Writing these two things next to each other sort of cancels out the "character death" option.


----------



## qwijibo (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> She named her first son, in the style of JK Rowling, "Kyuubi Madara Hashirama."


 You figured out who Tobi is!


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 26, 2011)

sheshyo said:


> Am I the only one confused with this ??



Don't even bother until it gets a proper translation.



Hashirama said:


> I'm not too happy of Madara using Mokuton, thats Hashirama's thing but w/e.



It's your classic "if you can't beat em...take their damn power" thingy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 26, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyway im am so excited for tsunade to defeat madara making her itachi level.
> 
> If I wrote the war arc it would go
> 
> ...


Madara: "It's just not the same. "


PikaCheeka said:


> The mental images!
> 
> She named her first son, in the style of JK Rowling, "Kyuubi Madara Hashirama."
> 
> ...



Ah and Kishi has provided plenty of imagery. Note the two statues of Hashirama and Madara standing with their weapons sheathed and facing each other for combat with a big gaping waterfall in between them at the VotE. 

And now Madara possesses meteors.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

yea... tsunade defeating madara... if i remember last time she tried someone with the rinnengan, she was buried 6 feet deep in rubble.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 26, 2011)

Calling it now, Tobi is Izuna's soul bound to a Zetsu body using its copy ability to look like Madara. 

Anyways, can't wait to see Zombie Madara kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> yea... tsunade defeating madara... if i remember last time she tried someone with the rinnengan, she was buried 6 feet deep in rubble.



People like you just piss me off - you're always underestimating Tsunade.  She wasn't buried six feet deep in rubble...it was _at least_ ten feet.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade's power lvl cant even reach 30% power of Madara....

Rinnegan power
Rinngean Madara>Nagato>Paths>Tsunade
Senju power
Mokuton Madara > Hashirama>Tobirama>Tsunade
Uchiha power
EMS Madara>MS Itachi>Orochimaru>MS Kakashi>Tsunade

she is probably going to battlefield like medical ninja not fighter


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Oct 26, 2011)

lol Tsunade

All she will she will do is get slapped around until, Naruto tells her "sit down granny, I'll handle this."


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara is already overrated as fuck

But yeah Tsuande would get her ass kicked if she doesn't just show up, heal and get told to sit on the sidelines which is the most likely scenario


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 26, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Madara is already overrated as fuck
> 
> *But yeah Tsuande would get her ass kicked if she doesn't just show up, heal and get told to sit on the sidelines which is the most likely scenario*



In all honesty this is exactly what I hope doesn't happen.  I really think she has more to offer than what's been shown thus far.


----------



## Seph (Oct 26, 2011)

I called it. Itachi will place Kabuto in a genjutsu that makes Kabuto think that Edo Madara is attacking him. Kabuto will get scared and end Edo Tensei.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 26, 2011)

Just how many + signs will this Madara have at the end?

Edo Madara with known EMS, Susanoo, and even 9Tails

+Edo Regen
+Rinnegan in and of itself
+Conscious Mokuton
+Meteor Rain
*
Edo Madara++++* leaves Nagato to shame, really.

What's next? Blond hair and solid-green Rinnegan?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> People like you just piss me off - you're always underestimating Tsunade.  She wasn't buried six feet deep in rubble...it was _at least_ ten feet.


lol


Skywalker said:


> Black Phoenix and Dark Uchiha are just..
> 
> This Tsunade underestimation is ridiculous.



what underestimation, i apply logic. like keys keys open doors

what power she got to combat a rinnengan user that slipped her mind when deva path was before her?

she gonna use super punch no jutsu to go through push no jutsu?

or if madara decides to use black hole no jutsu, she gonna hit its nervous system and break the jutsu?

was she doing some mystical training after she woke up from her coma and in between war meetings that we missed?

if you wanna blame someone, blame kishi for making her be a support type fighter.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 26, 2011)

EDO Madara ....so far
Immortality
Rinnegan
Mokuton
EMS
Kuuybi Summon
Fire elment
Kenjutsu
GenTai
Speed
2 Meteor (probably doujutsu tech)


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

madara will see tsunades ta ta's then become unable to move and then get defeated by tsunade ofcourse~!~


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 26, 2011)

tsunade: I will stop you madara 

madara: no you won't 

tsunade: Damn right I won't...naruto I believe in you 

naruto: bad idea, we gonna die


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 26, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> EDO Madara ....so far
> *Immortality*
> Rinnegan
> Mokuton
> ...



Well...he's an Edo (and even then).


----------



## Nakson (Oct 26, 2011)

What's Tsunade who had to be saved from Pain gonna do against Madara?


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I love trolls. They're always argue even when the manga slaps facts in their face. Don't worry, time will tell.



honestly though, even if tsunade proves herself high kage tier, she is still nowhere near madara's level. No kage, not muu, 3rd raikage, 2nd miz, rock lee, hinata, gaara is anywhere close to his level. Tsunade hasn't even proven to be high kage tier yet. so what should any of us actually expect from her?

the same thing that happened versus raikage? or versus kabuto? or versus deva pain? or vs leg booster jet pack pain? or versus orochimaru? We have no real feats to even place her near madara's level.

it's like sakura saying "ok, it's time for me to go defeat the six paths of pain"... I like tsunades character, but madara is too much. I don't even see her beating MS sasuke


----------



## Superstars (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm gonna laugh at the doubters if Tsunade blows Madara up [Who isn't even really impressive]. And then those same doubters will be on her blimps.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think it's wrong for people not to expect much from Tsunade against Madara, but at the same time, we have to realize that Tsunade is a legendary shinobi with great power - anything could happen.

Kishi could pull a fast one and completely blow our expectations to shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> honestly though, even if tsunade proves herself high kage tier, she is still nowhere near gaara's level. No kage, not muu, 3rd raikage, 2nd miz, rock lee, hinata, gaara is anywhere close to his level. Tsunade hasn't even proven to be high kage tier yet. so what should any of us actually expect from her?
> 
> the same thing that happened versus raikage? or versus kabuto? or versus deva pain? or vs leg booster jet pack pain? or versus orochimaru? We have no real feats to even place her near madara's level.
> 
> it's like sakura saying "ok, it's time for me to go defeat the six paths of pain"... I like tsunades character, but madara is too much. I don't even see her beating MS sasuke



So now if EVEN if you're high kage tier, you're suddenly nowhere near Gaara? 

I read everything else you wrote, but I couldn't take you seriously after that.

Bullshit excuses happen each time.

>Handicapped against Kabuto and all his advantages, and still was overwhelming him until he had to resort to her phobia (since he couldn't subdue her otherwise)

>She one-shotted Orochimaru when her phobia was broken, so I don't see your point. That was a clear victory on her part.

>She healed the village twice over, and was still willing to fight. Obviously she was out of chakra, and you're not going to be in fighting condition, especially against someone who had a fucking jet rockets for feet.

>She didn't get a chance to fight Raikage, as Naruto was being an unbelieving idiot, but he's pretty much out of power and can't really try to stop her this time.

Shit's going crazy, almost all options are exhausted including Naruto himself, and Tsunade says she's going to go out on the front lines herself. It's a very clear implication on what she's going to do -- and it's what we've been waiting for for a very long time.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't think it's wrong for people not to expect much from Tsunade against Madara, but at the same time, we have to realize that Tsunade is a legendary shinobi with great power - anything could happen.
> 
> Kishi could pull a fast one and completely blow our expectations to shit.


What would you expect from Tsunade at this point? In comparision to Madara? The guy that's presently far more powerful than Hashirama? Tsunade will probably be relegated to _full restore _status.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *So now if EVEN if you're high kage tier, you're suddenly nowhere near Gaara?
> 
> I read everything else you wrote, but I couldn't take you seriously after that.*Bullshit excuses happen each time.
> 
> ...



My bad, I meant to say madara.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 26, 2011)

Nakson said:


> What's Tsunade who had to be saved from Pain gonna do against Madara?




The same Tsunade that had enough chakra to save most of Konoha from Pain's town buster.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, you never know. As of right now, it's very implausible that she's anywhere near Madara tier. But then again, we haven't seen most of what she's capable of. So, if by some miracle, she IS incredibly diverse in jutsu and abilities, who better than her to fight, especially at this point? It's more about technique and style, I think, than about raw power. Still, by sheer fact of it being Madara, most people would consider it ridiculous. 

I like to think of it as somewhat unlikely, but as not all of her skills are known, we can't know for sure. We just have to wait and see.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> What would you expect from Tsunade at this point? In comparision to Madara? The guy that's presently far more powerful than Hashirama? Tsunade will probably be relegated to _full restore _status.



This isn't the type of manga where power levels determine the outcome of a match, even the strongest could die by a well placed Kunai. With that said, I honestly don't know, but stranger things have happened.

She'll probably just ended up healing people though.


----------



## momma bravo (Oct 26, 2011)

my 2 cents, since apparently Ooonoki's last stand is coming up i think Tsunade won't do anything incredibly impressive unless it involves sacrificing her life. she's cheated death a few times already so if she's also apart of the "that jutsu" club then i'm pretty sure it's going to be a kinjutsu.   

there's no way she's walking to the battlefield just to cheer naruto up again. -_-


----------



## bleakwinter (Oct 26, 2011)

It's so funny how people say stuff like "LOL What's Tsunade gonna possibly do to Madara, she lost to part I Kabuto?"

If I do remember correctly, people were saying 'LOL What's Konan going to do to Tobi, she lost to Jiraiya's oil Jutsu ?(Back when everyone though he was Madara)". And you know what she did? She blew his fucking arm off, nearly killed him, and forced him to use Izanagi.

All I'm saying is, just because Tsunade doesn't have the best feats so far doesn't mean she can't stand up to Madara. Pretty much every character has made a massive improvement from Part I to part II. Tsunade just hasn't yet gotten the opportunity to show it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

she couldnt do anything against one path, ill just leave it at that. what she suppose to do with the limit skill towards fighting she has shown.

shes a healer not a fighter


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

bleakwinter said:


> It's so funny how people say stuff like "LOL What's Tsunade gonna possibly do to Madara, she lost to part I Kabuto?"
> 
> If I do remember correctly, people were saying 'LOL What's Konan going to do to Tobi, she lost to Jiraiya's oil Jutsu ?(Back when everyone though he was Madara)". And you know what she did? She blew his fucking arm off, nearly killed him, and forced him to use Izanagi.
> 
> All I'm saying is, just because Tsunade doesn't have the best feats so far doesn't mean she can't stand up to Madara. Pretty much every character has made a massive improvement from Part I to part II. Tsunade just hasn't yet gotten the opportunity to show it.



This, exactly this. They don't believe it until it happens. Konan was considered weak as hell until she became the person closest to killing 'Madara' himself. Don't see why it'd be so ridiculous for Tsunade to do something similar.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well, you never know. As of right now, it's very implausible that she's anywhere near Madara tier.



No offense to you or your favorite character, but it's more than "very implausible".

Madara is an immortal Edo Tensei skilled in genjutsu, ninjutsu, and kenjutsu with EMS, Rinnegan, Mokuton, Meteor summons, and who knows what else. VERY few characters, if any at all, are currently on his tier except the original RS himself.

Yes, people are cracking jokes at Tsunade here but really, there's something to be said for all of it. The best we can hope for when it comes to her is that perhaps her Senju blood will anger/distract Madara into doing something stupid, and that has nothing to do with tiers or power levels. Tsunade has her smarts going for her here, and the fact that Madara is very "lala lol I'm dead and this is boring." at the moment.

It's also worth noting that Oonoki is about to die and Tsunade the healer is miraculously about to make an appearance. I hope she does more than heal but knowing Kishi, I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> This isn't the type of manga where power levels determine the outcome of a match, even the strongest could die by a well placed Kunai. With that said, I honestly don't know, but stranger things have happened.
> 
> She'll probably just ended up healing people though.


Tsunade will probably tell Naruto to go handle the shit. I mean, that's what she did the first time when the elders tried to stop him from fighting Pain. They were like _"Leave him outta this!" _and she was like _"Have faith in the new generation!"_. I don't think she plans on getting involved in the battle. That's like Sakura jumping in Naruto and Sasuke's battle.


----------



## stevensr123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsunade is going to shut all you haters up, She is a sanin, therefore near the same level of orochimaru and jiraiya. She will not disappoint.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 26, 2011)

Healing shouldn't be ruled out. As much as some don't want it (and I don't blame them) Tsunade still is a medic even if she's a combat one.

Though with a whole division dedicated to that, Tsunade setting out just to do that one thing seems rather stupid.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

If she wasn't a fighter, she wouldn't have fought Kabuto, attempted to fight Pain, attempted to fight Raikage, or attempted to fight Madara. She wouldn't be feared for her massive strength if she didn't have the capabilities to land the hit needed to kill someone, or be hailed as one of the Sannin or considered to be so profificient that 'no one stands shoulder to shoulder with her in regards to *battle* or medical ninjutsu', as Jiraiya so kindly informs us.

Keep thinking that, though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 26, 2011)

Just make her SM Naruto's level and call it a day.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Am I the only one hoping for a double spread for Madara's Wood Element Release?


----------



## Hexa (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, Itachi is going to do something about the Edo Tensei, right?  My guess is that

--> Things looks hopeless for the allies
--> Itachi manages to get the Edo Tensei to dissolve (including himself)
--> Things turn around for the allies

We're getting into the "hopeless" stage, I think.  There's Madara and "Madara" to deal with, and they both are probably pretty nasty dudes, and both to some degree are relying on Edo Tensei (one is an Edo Tensei and one has Edo Tensei paths).


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I the only one hoping for a double spread for Madara's Wood Element Release?


Pause.....


----------



## Cjones (Oct 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I the only one hoping for a double spread for Madara's Wood Element Release?



Nope. Honestly wish this chapter fell on a color spread date.


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Pause.....



No Pause.

I want to see the full extent of Madara's Wood.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> No offense to you or your favorite character, but it's more than "very implausible".
> 
> Madara is an immortal Edo Tensei skilled in genjutsu, ninjutsu, and kenjutsu with EMS, Rinnegan, Mokuton, Meteor summons, and who knows what else. VERY few characters, if any at all, are currently on his tier except the original RS himself.
> 
> ...



I do see your point, but I maintain that if she couldn't do _something of note_ in regards to combat or dealing with the situation (which I seriously doubts has to do anything with healing, thanks to an entire division delegated to that task), Kishimoto wouldn't even bother bringing her in. Unless, of course, as past experiences tell us, he does like to tease the notion of a Tsunade fight before promptly sidelining her.

This is Madara, though. By the same merit of him being incredibly strong and it being very likely that Tsunade will lose if she engages in combat with him, it's also equally true that he's a substantial threat -- the biggest faced thus far. He wouldn't bother throwing Tsunade in if it didn't relate or even wasn't remotely possible for her to put up a valiant fight.

It also goes back to the Konan vs 'Madara' fight. Everyone considered him incredibly strong, untouchable by most. Then Konan did more than that, causing him to lose an arm and permanently lose his eye to activate Izanagi, nearly killing him through her efforts. Did anyone think it was remotely possible for Konan to do such damage or come that close to killing such a powerful 'god'?

I think benefit of the doubt is warranted here, even if it seems nigh-impossible for her to even touch Madara. Conceptions change quick, and all it takes is a chapter or some jutsu to prove such a notion.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 27, 2011)

maybe tsunade will get a senju mode where time freezes and she is allowed to talk to hashirama about the fight at vote, hashirama and Tobirama explains it and passes the senju legacy into her. tsunade is now fueled with the strenght of hashirama and tobirama. her chakra pressure is so strong that genjutsu and taijutsu are useless and since she was already a healing tank ninjutsu is meaningless also.

katsuyu is summoned, and we find out katsuyu was on "pimp my ride" and now she's a crazy tank beast as powerful as a tailed beast.

edit: woops, I forgot to put spoiler tags since this is canon


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsunade could be very useful by providing all her charkra an info on Madara to Naruto's clone.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 27, 2011)

That could have already been provided via Shikaku. Kyubi has more chakra than Tsunade anyway.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Tsunade going there to fight really that implausible? Hot-headed, argumentative Tsunade? It's like the concept of her intending to fight is so taboo, people automatically defer her to any other task and claim it the most useful thing she can do, i.e. heal or relay info. 

This is one of the Sannin and the Godaime Hokage we're talking about. It's about high time she proved once and for all, in a combatative sense, where she stands compared to others.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We all know that Tsunade is going to solo Madara. C'mon you guys.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Is Tsunade going there to fight really that implausible? Hot-headed, argumentative Tsunade? It's like the concept of her intending to fight is so taboo, people automatically defer her to any other task and claim it the most useful thing she can do, i.e. heal or relay info.
> 
> This is one of the Sannin and the Godaime Hokage we're talking about. It's about high time she proved once and for all, in a combatative sense, where she stands compared to others.



if orochimaru or jiraiya were going out to fight, I would fell the same way (not as much). I just can't picture what they'll do against someone as powerful as madara


----------



## Rosencrantz (Oct 27, 2011)

Legendary Beauty makes good points. Konan is the best example. Just because NF as a whole has an opinion as to what should/will happen does not mean it will come to pass. Konan vs Tobi is the perfect example. Tsunade has a lot of potential with genesis rebirth potentially healing lost limbs or bringing one back from almost certain death. Slug summons are also a possibility. Or some complete random jutsu she has simply never shown. While she may not do anything at all, the possibility is still there. Do not sleep on her. Keep in mind she is still a Sannin and the Godaime Hokage.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 27, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> That could have already been provided via Shikaku. Kyubi has more chakra than Tsunade anyway.


An according to spoilers he runs out again, and why would Shikaku know more about Madara than Tsunade ?


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 27, 2011)

I would give Orochimaru a chance due to Edo tensei, but not Jiraiya and Tsunade.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 27, 2011)

Okay you say if tsunade fights madara she will die. Why the hell will kishi send tsunade over just to get trolled. That has never really happened to a character with an important role.





okay I see everyone saying tsunade feats are not good enough to fight madara.

OF COURSE!! EVERYONE WHO SAYS THAT IS STUPID!!!!!!! your acting like tsunade has to stick with the feats she has to fight madara. What if tsunade new feats come during the fight.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> and according to spoilers he runs out again


Then Kyubi can give him some more. 



Dolohov27 said:


> and why would Shikaku know more about Madara than Tsunade ?


I meant Tsunade can simply give him the information, and he can then use Inochi's jutsu to relay it to the legions. Example:

Time passed and their blood had thinned 

A little more efficient than Tsunade going there.


----------



## qwijibo (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't expect her to solo Madara by any means, but I can envision many ways for her to turn the tide of this fight.

Scenario 1: Heal Onoki from the brink of death. Give Onoki, Gaara, and Naruto KB a hax version of the soldier pill she created. Three Kages + Naruto KB vs Madara should be possible. 

Scenario 2: Tank Madara's attacks alone with Sozo Saisei until KB and real Naruto arrive (assuming he doesn't keep spamming meteors).

We've been seeing how hax past Kages were, and I don't expect a Hokage to disappoint.

Of course it is still possible that she'll do nothing but heal, so I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd also love to see some more slug summons.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I the only one hoping for a double spread for Madara's Wood Element Release?



I'm not sure if you intended this to sound as bad as it does.

Really though, I just want a damn cover page for once. With Madara.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 27, 2011)

tsunade is a close range fighter, madara has rinnegan which is taijutsu's perfect counter. so kishi would have to have made her learn many jutsu's from scrolls or books after all that time in hokages office and HQ so that she can gain high level mid and long range jutsu


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 27, 2011)

come on guys, let the tsunade fans have their moment of hope, remember that this could be the very last moment of hope for them, we all have our favorite characters and our tendences, let go.


----------



## qwijibo (Oct 27, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> tsunade is a close range fighter, madara has rinnegan which is taijutsu's perfect counter. so kishi would have to have made her learn many jutsu's from scrolls or books after all that time in hokages office and HQ so that she can gain high level mid and long range jutsu


Tsunade hasn't shown many techniques at all, so it is safe to say she probably knows more than we've seen. You do bring up a good point though. She now has access to the scroll of forbidden seals that belonged to her grandfather. She may have improved quite a bit.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 27, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Then Kyubi can give him some more.
> 
> 
> I meant Tsunade can simply give him the information, and he can then use Inochi's jutsu to relay it to the legions. Example:
> ...


 Well you got a point there. They could always use her as a decoy while the alliance escapes and regroup, Then she can die heroic like her granduncle.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsunade's going to get her implants slapped out of her chest if she steps up to Madara.

If that line offended someone let it be known. 

Honestly that's laughable at this point. I don't care who you are. You mean to tell me the same Tsunade that SM Naruto told to sit out the battle against Pain is going to go toe to toe with Uchiha Madara, the so-called Wargod of the Uchihas? The same Madara that went toe to toe with Hashirama, supposedly died but really survived and took dude's powers as well? Really now? And don't say "Well she train-" because I want some pages or even a line about it. 

Yo, no lie, she's going to be healing every single person she can and if not that she'll be healing Naruto. That's all she's going to do that's relevant. If she even attempts to do something to Madara he's going to embarrass her. She's no Naruto. She's not even Raikage. She's the one who Naruto told to sit out the fight and then proceeded to impress every single villager with his amazing skills back when he just learned SM. Now it's a new day and Naruto's greatly improved. Tsunade not cutting it. I'm not all about letting fans have their day because yada yada yada. I call it like I see it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

I eagerly await the chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I do see your point, but I maintain that if she couldn't do _something of note_ in regards to combat or dealing with the situation (which I seriously doubts has to do anything with healing, thanks to an entire division delegated to that task), Kishimoto wouldn't even bother bringing her in. Unless, of course, as past experiences tell us, he does like to tease the notion of a Tsunade fight before promptly sidelining her.
> 
> This is Madara, though. By the same merit of him being incredibly strong and it being very likely that Tsunade will lose if she engages in combat with him, it's also equally true that he's a substantial threat -- the biggest faced thus far. He wouldn't bother throwing Tsunade in if it didn't relate or even wasn't remotely possible for her to put up a valiant fight.
> 
> ...



One would like to think so, but as you said, this is Kishi. Tsunade has had a lot of chances to come out and do something in the war recently, and as of yet she hasn't done a thing except meekly step aside when Naruto tells her to. Remember how many of us thought there would be a legit Raikage v. Tsunade fight a while ago? Yea that went real far. And whatever happened to Tsunade v. Dan? Huge wasted opportunity there not only for a fight, but for character development.

Tsunade is mildly relevant to Madara because she's Hashirama's granddaughter. I suspect that's actually why she's here more than anything, especially since Madara has a habit of going "Oh them? Haha I knew their ancestor."

I think Konan did technically kill him. 

All power-levels aside, the biggest issue here is that Madara is a huge villain and we all know that if anyone offs Edo Madara at all (I think he'll be soul-ripped by Tobi and therefore nobody will really defeat him), it's going to be a major player.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> One would like to think so, but as you said, this is Kishi. Tsunade has had a lot of chances to come out and do something in the war recently, and as of yet she hasn't done a thing except meekly step aside when Naruto tells her to. Remember how many of us thought there would be a legit Raikage v. Tsunade fight a while ago? Yea that went real far. And whatever happened to Tsunade v. Dan? Huge wasted opportunity there not only for a fight, but for character development.
> 
> Tsunade is mildly relevant to Madara because she's Hashirama's granddaughter. I suspect that's actually why she's here more than anything, especially since Madara has a habit of going "Oh them? Haha I knew their ancestor."
> 
> ...



I never expected Tsunade to fight Raikage at first. I expected her to fight with him to stop Naruto and Bee, but then when the notion of her fighting Raikage was brought up in the manga, I was ecstatic. At least she'd be fighting someone.

Of course, I can't forget what happened next. The outcome resulted in my raging and subsequent banning for a month because someone decided to be a little prick and bait me when I wasn't in the best of moods. I didn't expect the fight to happen in the first place, so when it did, I was surprised.

But really, there's only so many times he can write her out of a fight. Tsunade vs Kabuto (in terms of unleashed, no handicaps), Tsunade vs Pain, Tsunade vs Raikage, etc. I think Tsunade vs Dan may still occur, but I expected it to happen when Naruto and Bee wanted to go and Tsunade and Raikage stopped them; I expected her to go with them and then encounter Dan. That didn't work out.

She JUST came back to Head Quarters. Now she's going back. C'mon, I realize this is Kishi, but how many times, how many _times_, can he be expected to taken seriously if he sends her out, makes her come back, and sends her out, only to do nothing at the mention of horrible results occuring if they do nothing?

Yes, Tsunade and Madara have little to do with one another aside from their ancestry, but that's where it seems to be going. Perhaps I'm naive, perhaps I'm a fool to not have learned my lesson, but the last time Tsunade got a 'proper' fight that wasn't all that proper, it was back when power levels were consistent. And, since power levels have been shot to hell now, I see no reason why she can't put up a valiant fight if the aforementioned precedent has been set.

I'm just going to take this at face value for the moment, since I don't think I can be let down once more.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 27, 2011)

Just watch Tsunade focus on healing again. It makes more sense than trying to punch someone with Rinnegan, Mokuton, and Susano'o who regenerates anyway.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, because the Medical Division is quite clearly useless.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yes, because the Medical Division is quite clearly useless.



not really.........it was very useful to neji and many other shinboi......


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

> sar?casm   [sahr-kaz-uhm]
> noun
> 1.
> harsh or bitter derision or irony.
> ...



**


----------



## Hexa (Oct 27, 2011)

Thinking about it, the flame barrier doesn't stop Kabuto from summoning up Dan, does it?  Why hasn't he just done that?  The cloth binding was stated to cut off the possibility of summoning the Edo Tensei, but Dan is just around in a flame barrier.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

Perhaps Kishi will touch upon that. I don't think he'd forget about Dan, or sideline him so easily, without displaying the jutsu he went through the trouble of naming. His Ghost Transformation ability will probably make an appearance.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 27, 2011)

Isn't Dan's jutsu what Tobi's been doing the entire time? Tobi becomes intangible, ergo ghost-like. Unless he literally turns into Casper.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Perhaps Kishi will touch upon that. I don't think he'd forget about Dan, or sideline him so easily, without displaying the jutsu he went through the trouble of naming. His Ghost Transformation ability will probably make an appearance.



I think that it is possible that Kishi was in the process of showing some events including Dan and whoever he would fight, Kakashi's rampage, maybe the rookies including Neji fighting another Hyuga and so on yet he didn't show them and the story was rushed to show some other more main character related events.  Sometimes stories change and they don't develop fully. 

That doesn't mean that Tsunade won't contribute but she might do it against Madara, or by helping the alliance instead. What I predict is that she would bring Onoki back to life. Which Onoki would have used  suicide like jutsu And possibly contribute offensively as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I think that it is possible that Kishi was in the process of showing some events including Dan and whoever he would fight, Kakashi's rampage, maybe the rookies including Neji fighting another Hyuga and so on yet he didn't show them and the story was rushed to show some other more main character related events.  Sometimes stories change and they don't develop fully.
> 
> That doesn't mean that Tsunade won't contribute but she might do it against Madara, or by helping the alliance instead.



She and Dan do have a story together, and it's make much more sense for her to fight him. But seemingly, she's destined for bigger things. Kishimoto's a confusing one, I'll give him that.

I do think they'll come back to the jutsu, though. Who he'll fight is another question.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 27, 2011)

i mean tsunade and dan were lovers, we really don't need to rehash that again do we? I only wonder did they have any kids that weren't mentioned. Tsunade isn't going to be fighting, likely since she's a senju will have a sealing technique she will try to use but fail and will be almost killed by madara. That;s her role


----------



## Hexa (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought we'd see the fight too, but we saw him get put into the flame barrier _again_ after he was broken out of it the first time.  Plus, it goes

-->Nagato and Itachi fight
-->Kage fights
-->Madara fight
-->Dan fight?

It's a little bit too low on the totem.  I just think that in theory it should be no problem for Kabuto to get Dan out of the barrier.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsunade dying here wouldn't make sense to me. If she died it would be better if it was further past the Madara section. She's an important character and even if Madara's a "boss fight" it wouldn't make sense. If she dies it would be better if it was against Kabuto, Sasuke or Tobi. The main ones. With that being said I don't think she's doing to be killed. If she leaves the Narutoverse she'll sacrifice herself or something like that. I doubt she'll be killed by some opponent. Not in some manga like this.


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsunade will not fight Madara, the power levels are far far far too different.  Thats really a fact.  I know you love Tsunade but you're expecting far too much.  If Kishi wouldnt even pit her against Pain, he wont pit her against Madara.  She's probably going to save Oonoki and prevent him from dying.  We all know how Kishi hates killing characters.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

That power levels argument failed when Konan managed something similar.


----------



## auem (Oct 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Thinking about it, the flame barrier doesn't stop Kabuto from summoning up Dan, does it?  Why hasn't he just done that?  The cloth binding was stated to cut off the possibility of summoning the Edo Tensei, but Dan is just around in a flame barrier.



Dan is expected to be the  master of original ino-shika-cho...
the hype they usually get must be kept up with Dan...Dan vs Tsunade would be interesting one...and who knows,we may found out some special things about him from kabuto's blabbing...after all  Tsunade's lover can't be a ordinary ninja...


----------



## Heli (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I never expected Tsunade to fight Raikage at first. I expected her to fight with him to stop Naruto and Bee, but then when the notion of her fighting Raikage was brought up in the manga, I was ecstatic. At least she'd be fighting someone.
> 
> Of course, I can't forget what happened next. The outcome resulted in my raging and subsequent banning for a month because someone decided to be a little prick and bait me when I wasn't in the best of moods. I didn't expect the fight to happen in the first place, so when it did, I was surprised.
> 
> ...



The problem is that if Kishi uses Tsunade against Madara, it will be to showcase Madara's powers. It's not a knock against Tsunade but NONE of the current kages can solo Madara (sorry Tsuchikage, I think you'll buy time but you can't take Madara out). He's too major a character. 

He's also an Edo, he has more than one magic eye ball and now he also has Shodai's ability. On top of that, he was legendary even without most of these enhancements.

Best case scenario for Tsunade fans if Madara is her opponent is that she's not solo against him. With teamwork with other kage level ninjas, yes I can see it as a possibility.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 27, 2011)

hey what if she doesn't fight madara and instead fights gedo meza. How would you react?


----------



## Hexa (Oct 27, 2011)

Konan prepared a lake with 600 billion explosive tags and started the fight off with a suicide attack.


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 27, 2011)

People are still expecting Kishi to kill off non-villain characters? After what Nagato pulled?

You know what, we should expect another rinnegan raising the dead moment


----------



## Bringer (Oct 27, 2011)

auem said:


> Dan is expected to be the  master of original ino-shika-cho...
> the hype they usually get must be kept up with Dan...Dan vs Tsunade would be interesting one...and who knows,we may found out some special things about him from kabuto's blabbing...after all  Tsunade's lover can't be a ordinary ninja...



and to be tsunade BF means he must be a stamina beast


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2011)

Mobile preparation ftw.



Heli said:


> The problem is that if Kishi uses Tsunade against Madara, it will be to showcase Madara's powers. It's not a knock against Tsunade but NONE of the current kages can solo Madara (sorry Tsuchikage, I think you'll buy time but you can't take Madara out). He's too major a character.
> 
> He's also an Edo, he has more than one magic eye ball and now he also has Shodai's ability. On top of that, he was legendary even without most of these enhancements.
> 
> Best case scenario for Tsunade fans if Madara is her opponent is that she's not solo against him. With teamwork with other kage level ninjas, yes I can see it as a possibility.



I don't care if she's solo or accompanied. As long as she shows off more jutsu. :33


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 27, 2011)

auem said:


> *Dan is expected to be the  master of original ino-shika-cho..*.



A sarutobi has always been the master of that trio, based on what it was said. Meaning that Dan is a sarutobi!!!


----------



## vered (Oct 27, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> People are still expecting Kishi to kill off non-villain characters? After what Nagato pulled?
> 
> You know what, we should expect another rinnegan raising the dead moment



eh thats true.the Rinnegan being part of every major battle from now on(Madara,Tobi and perhaps Sasuke as well)almost gurentees that kishi can kill whoever he wants to without really killing them.


----------



## Polynikes (Oct 27, 2011)

Undoubtedly preposterous, Tsunade will have an impressive showing. Her status is more important than perceived levels of strength. Her presence is obviously more than medicinal, considering an impending attack that ignores injury and affords only 2 outcomes-life or death.


----------



## Heli (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mobile preparation ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if she's solo or accompanied. As long as she shows off more jutsu. :33



There's a worse case scenario than her not showing anything right now: she runs into Tobi.
Tobi and his merry band of zombies are headed towards HQ. We know that nobody other than Naruto (with a possible assist from Sasuke) is taking him down.

If that happens, even if A is with her, since we have never seen Rinnegan Tobi fight, Kishi will make it a slaughter to hype up Tobi.

Edit: Of course, Tsunade leaving could be Kishi's way of sparing her from the Tobi rampage. Her ideal fight should be a rematch against Kabuto actually.


----------



## vered (Oct 27, 2011)

garra wont die though,he has a plot shield.
the ones in danger the most arenooki(almost certain),Tsunade and raikage.


----------



## auem (Oct 27, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> A sarutobi has always been the master of that trio, based on what it was said. Meaning that Dan is a sarutobi!!!



sarutobi  gives the earring of comrade-ship for them...it is not directly stated that sarutobi always tutor them..


----------



## Bringer (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mobile preparation ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if she's solo or accompanied. As long as she shows off more jutsu. :33



your set has a tsunade is disappointed look.

This is what it tells me

tsunade: I will solo both kabuto and oroachimaru.

1 hour later

BLOOD!!!!!! gets punched.

30 minutes later.

One shots oroachimaru. 
Oroachimara: WOW you hit me so soft I didn't even have to use oral rebirth HAHAHAHAHAHA


Tsunade vs pain

Tsunade: WAIT PAIN!!! [im so going to fight him]

Pain destroys the village.

Tsunade: crap gotta use my chakara to save everyone.

5 minutes later

Tsunade: pant pant ill kill you pain.

Deva sends Asura to kill her.

Naruto saves her

Tsunade: DAMNIT!!! falls down in coma


Tsunade vs Naruto or Bee.

5 minutes later

Tsunade: im joining them. [now tsunade vs raikage will happen]

3 minutes later

Tsunade: WTF he is letting naruto pass without a fight!

Hours later

Tsunade: yes a meteor is going to crush the alliance and predictions say ill catch it  they believe in me

Spoilers come

Tsunade: DAMNIT!!!! Fuck it. Im going to fight now

Raikage: she is so screwed.

Tsunade running to the battle: Damn I so going to die.



Thats why your set of tsunade looking disappointed.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 27, 2011)

I highly doubt Tsunade will be killed by anyone. I doubt she will even die any time soon. Let be honest here Madara is basically Kabuto's flunky. Madara is going to be taken out within a few chapters. He be lucky enough to take Oonoki along with him before he makes his exit.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2011)

Screw all these characters, I want Anko to break free of Kabuto unnoticed and kill him swiftly to end the edo tensei and save the day.


----------



## Heli (Oct 27, 2011)

adee said:


> Screw all these characters, I want Anko to break free of Kabuto unnoticed and kill him swiftly to end the edo tensei and save the day.



That won't end Edo Tensei. 
Luckily for the alliance a certain genjutsu specialist with massive plot-shield is also on his way.

But yes, Anko should escape. She should also be the one to save Yamato. It would be like only the 3rd time that Kishi would have had a decent kunoichi outing.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 27, 2011)

adee said:


> Screw all these characters, I want Anko to break free of Kabuto unnoticed and kill him swiftly to end the edo tensei and save the day.



Anko discovers how to transform with curse mark and discovers a new form level 3

Anko quickly stabs kabuto through the heart killing him

Anko: I did it

Itachi: You killed him you saved everyone

Anko turns to normal: Soo wanna have sex

Itachi: Sure


5 minutes later while itachi and anko are having sex

Madara shows up.

Madara: dumb asses killing kabuto does not release the jutsu.


Madara makes a meteor fall on them killing them


Madara: and this is why you do not have sex in naruto


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsunade will probably be saved by someone but look on the bright side it probably will not be Naruto.
Still the Alliance is still in a horrible position. 

Bee and Real Naruto will have to handle Tobi.
Tsunade will probably be sidetracked by Dan.
Mei is still busy with Zetsu.
Oonki will probably just finish off Mu. Which Leaves Madara to take a chakra depleted Gaara, A Naruto Clone (maybe) plus I suppose he will get Back Up from the Four Other Generals. 

In Short Alliance has to pray Itachi shuts down Kabuto quick enough.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> Let be honest here Madara is basically Kabuto's flunky. Madara is going to be taken out within a few chapters. He be lucky enough to take Oonoki along with him before he makes his exit.



Keep telling yourself that.

Kabuto doesn't know how to handle Madara. At all. He even commented in this chapter that he underestimated him. 

Power aside, plot demands that EdoMada stick around for a long time, seeing as it's now confirmed that he has very complicated ties with Tobi.


----------



## Heli (Oct 27, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anko discovers how to transform with curse mark and discovers a new form level 3
> 
> Anko quickly stabs kabuto through the heart killing him
> 
> ...




This will be the look on Anko's face as Madara barges in



And who knew Anko was a necrophiliac? Oro did mess her up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2011)

Kabuto can take away Madara's personality anytime he wants

He's just letting Madara enjoy himself at the moment


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks she'll fight Sasuke?


----------



## Bringer (Oct 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Actually, she looks like she's reflecting to me.



XD im a big tsunade fan. I am the one who posted a spoiler of her catching the meteor.

But your sig tsunade looks so depressed.

I really want tsunade to fight

Tsunade vs Dan
Tsunade vs Madara
Tsunade and current kages vs Gedo Meza
Tsunade vs the man behind the mask but loses

Also for a final feat when the 10 tails arrives and tries killing naruto.*This will so happen*. Tsunade will catch the tail. And so other bitching fans of other characters dont want tsunade to showcase this much power to stand up to the 10 tails. She will get bitched slap by a other tail knocking her out.


All of this should cover up everything for tsunade


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2011)

Anko is the one true heroine of the manga, hate all you want


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 27, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she'll fight Sasuke?



No you are not


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2011)

Tsunade's going to be the one to take down Sasuke. Since Naruto's going to defeat Kabuto she's the only one with enough strength to do it.


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 27, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> No you are not



If she does fight Sasuke that automatically remove any and all death flags. Because he won't kill her since that would push his redemption through Naruto story way pass its credibility horizon. 

And I think most of us agree that out of everything Sasuke's redemption story is the safe bet.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 27, 2011)

Waste of time against Sasuke beating Tsunade is not going to help his hype plus the Sauce has to be redeemable which means no named character kills of note.

So fodder is it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 27, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she'll fight Sasuke?


you're not alone......its fated to happen ....the fight between last Senju and last Uchiha


----------



## Melas (Oct 27, 2011)

The hilarity continues unabated.

I apologize for being a bit behind the crowd, but Tobi is not Madara(!), atleast not in the sense previously understood. I remember stating that I wish Itachi would break out of Kabuto's control merely as it would be ridiculous but amusing plot device. The result is a powerful ninja zombie with free will. From a strictly fighting stand-point, isn't it better than being alive! Marvelous. Now we possibly two Madaras running around!

It seems no plot device is too ridiculous for Kishi. As such, I fully expect to see the remaining hokages revived, Tobi actually being the Juubi in some form and Naruto and Sasuke fusing to fight whatever Madara concoction the final villain is.

As for this chapter, with the information available, Naruto should stay home and let this super-clone do all his dirty work and please let Tsunade fight Madara. If the plot demands, I'm sure she would give even rinnegan Madara a hard time.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2011)

I am not mad because the chapter ain't too awesome. 
If Itachi was in it though... I'd rage... real hard.


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 27, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> If she does fight Sasuke that automatically remove any and all death flags. Because he won't kill her since that would push his redemption through Naruto story way pass its credibility horizon.
> 
> And I think most of us agree that out of everything Sasuke's redemption story is the safe bet.



There are ways around that issue, however I wouldn't necessarily call them desirable.


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Kabuto doesn't know how to handle Madara. At all. He even commented in this chapter that he underestimated him.
> 
> Power aside, plot demands that EdoMada stick around for a long time, seeing as it's now confirmed that he has very complicated ties with Tobi.



Unless madara is revived, as soon as ET ends it's goodbye to him.  Those ties can be explained by tobi himself.


----------



## auem (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Kabuto doesn't know how to handle Madara. At all. *He even commented in this chapter that he underestimated him.
> *
> Power aside, plot demands that EdoMada stick around for a long time, seeing as it's now confirmed that he has very complicated ties with Tobi.



actually i find that intriguing...that means kabuto still has other options under his sleeves which he consider more important to use later...
and we thought he ends with 'trump card' and 'that jutsu'..


----------



## auem (Oct 27, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> If she does fight Sasuke that automatically remove any and all death flags. Because he won't kill her since that would push his redemption through Naruto story way pass its credibility horizon.
> 
> And I think most of us agree that out of everything Sasuke's redemption story is the safe bet.



there is also a way...if sasuke redeem himself by dying for a great cause at the end,no matter what he did to tsunade won't effect anything anymore...for he is not returning back to konoha then..
i once expected either naruto or sasuke would die in the end...that will also clear the triangle with sakura...but seeing kishi's reluctance to kill even side characters,i am sure such ending won't happen..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tsunade's going to be the one to take down Sasuke. Since Naruto's going to defeat Kabuto she's the only one with enough strength to do it.



Tsunade certainly isn't taking down Sasuke..she'd get steamrolled..Tsunade was never depicted or implied at being on a superior power level when compared to the other sannins.

Oro, who many believe(including me) to have been the strongest sannin..was clearly depicted as inferior to Itachi.

Sasuke reached around Itachi's level with MS..give or take  some to either of them due to experience, chakra pool, haxx mythical items etc etc..

SM Jiraiya was surpassed by SM Naruto..seeing as Jiraiya's was incomplete..if we're talking of raw power Naruto is superior..but we need to give Jiraiya some credit due to experience etc etc..

Now..if MS Sasuke, who is around Itachi's level(who was clearly superior to oro)..if that Sasuke is meant to compete or be around the same level as SM naruto..and both are already superior to Oro and Jiraiya..how the hell is tsunade supposed to compete with EMS Sasuke?..

That would require for her to be one level above of her sannin comrades..which again..we don't have any reasons to believe she is..in fact..we have reasons to believe otherwise.

Granted we don't know the extent of EMS but it's still an upgrade to MS..the upgrade Sasuke received right after Naruto received his kyuubi chakra mode upgrade..

The only way for tsunade to compete with EMS sasuke in a believable manner would be if kishi hides behind the "sasuke is inexperienced with EMS" thing..which would pretty much say tsunade competing with him its not really just due to her merit..

Then again..I could totally be wrong..but I'd roll on the floor if Tsunade fought Sasuke and revealed a ultimate slug like form only for us to find out EMS granted Sasuke salt-no-jutsu.


----------



## stevensr123 (Oct 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Kabuto doesn't know how to handle Madara. At all. He even commented in this chapter that he underestimated him.
> 
> Power aside, plot demands that EdoMada stick around for a long time, seeing as it's now confirmed that he has very complicated ties with Tobi.



Er no kabuto has madara under control, he is merely kabuto's little puppet, regardless of how badd ass and strong madara is. This is fact.

And he said "he underestimated him"  because i.e. he didn't realise how strong madara actually was.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Tsunade certainly isn't taking down Sasuke..she'd get steamrolled..Tsunade was never depicted or implied at being on a superior power level when compared to the other sannins.
> 
> Oro, who many believe(including me) to have been the strongest sannin..was clearly depicted as inferior to Itachi.
> 
> ...



I was completely being sarcastic.


----------



## auem (Oct 27, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Er no kabuto has madara under control, he is merely kabuto's little puppet, regardless of how badd ass and strong madara is. This is fact.
> 
> And he said "he underestimated him"  because i.e. he didn't realise how strong madara actually was.



edo itachi was once under kabuto,but kotoamasukami freed him...nothing keeps madara from getting free by some other methods...


----------



## stevensr123 (Oct 27, 2011)

auem said:


> edo itachi was once under kabuto,but kotoamasukami freed him...nothing keeps madara from getting free by some other methods...



I'm not saying it's not possible, but until it does happen ( and that's if it does) then there is no point saying madara isn't kabuto's bitch.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 27, 2011)

Just woke up, still no chapter? Goddamnit


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 27, 2011)

About whom Tsunade might fight. That's a tough call I'd say. 

If she were to fight Madara she would either win or it would end in a draw because I don't think Kishi who has refused to kill named characters so far will have Madara kill two kages. And I doubt Kishi introduced Madara to show off Tsunade, he's just too big of a figure.

There's no logical reason why she would even meet Sasuke at this point and a fight between the two would be utterly pointless since the two never had any relation at all. 

Tobi is I think the best bet because that way Tobi could show off his skills and Tsunade could unmask him in battle. She is the one alive who knows the most about Konoha history and thus the one who stands the best chance at recognizing Tobi. 

Black Zetsu already has enough on his plate, no need to add Tsunade to it.

So of all those currently introduced it's probably Tobi, if she fights at all that is.



WraithX959 said:


> There are ways around that issue, however I wouldn't necessarily call them desirable.



Sasuke will sacrifice himself, that's the only way he can be redeemed. There's no way Kishi can have the shinobi alliance forgive Sasuke's crimes in a believable way and neither the lone rogue idea nor the theory of him as a kage his fanboys and girls desire fits into the story. Sasuke's death will wash away the sins of his clan.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2011)

Senju Tsunade is going to whip some senju dog ass. I can't wait for next chapter.




bearzerger said:


> About whom Tsunade might fight. That's a tough call I'd say.
> 
> If she were to fight Madara she would either win or it would end in a draw because I don't think Kishi who has refused to kill named characters so far will have Madara kill two kages. And I doubt Kishi introduced Madara to show off Tsunade, he's just too big of a figure.
> 
> ...



Kabuto round 2 dawg.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke will sacrifice himself, that's the only way he can be redeemed. There's no way Kishi can have the shinobi alliance forgive Sasuke's crimes in a believable way and neither the lone rogue idea nor the theory of him as a kage his fanboys and girls desire fits into the story. Sasuke's death will wash away the sins of his clan.



Sasuke won't die. Kishimoto has pretty much made sure he wouldn't die by making him the cornerstone of Naruto's drive. Sasuke dying would mean Naruto had failed, and obviously it won't happen.

Besides given how Naruto will end up being the new Rikudou Sennin at least for a while he'd just resurrect Sasuke if he died.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I was completely being sarcastic.



You made me type that long ass post. FFFFFUUUUUU. Lol.

Next time throw in a smilie or something so I know you're being sarcastic.


----------



## HInch (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke will sacrifice himself, that's the only way he can be redeemed. There's no way Kishi can have the shinobi alliance forgive Sasuke's crimes in a believable way and neither the lone rogue idea nor the theory of him as a kage his fanboys and girls desire fits into the story. Sasuke's death will wash away the sins of his clan.



Hey guys Bear is smart you should remember that.



Saunion said:


> Sasuke won't die. Kishimoto has pretty much made sure he wouldn't die by making him the cornerstone of Naruto's drive. Sasuke dying would mean Naruto had failed, and obviously it won't happen.
> 
> Besides given how Naruto will end up being the new Rikudou Sennin at least for a while he'd just resurrect Sasuke if he died.



So what's Sasuke going to do? He's an international criminal. He could kill Tobi, edo Madara and Kabuto all at once and he'd still not make up for his actions.

He has to die.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke will sacrifice himself, that's the only way he can be redeemed. There's no way Kishi can have the shinobi alliance forgive Sasuke's crimes in a believable way and neither the lone rogue idea nor the theory of him as a kage his fanboys and girls desire fits into the story. Sasuke's death will wash away the sins of his clan.



This. Most likely he's "evil" but in the very end he'll remember everything, realizes his wrong ways and sacrifices himself to save Naruto. Or something like that.



Saunion said:


> Sasuke won't die. Kishimoto has pretty much made sure he wouldn't die by making him the cornerstone of Naruto's drive. Sasuke dying would mean Naruto had failed, and obviously it won't happen.



Naruto can save him from his hatred and he can still die. I don't see how they rule each other out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 27, 2011)

I refuse to believe Sasuke won't be dead by the end of this manga.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 27, 2011)

HInch said:


> So what's Sasuke going to do? He's an international criminal. He could kill Tobi, edo Madara and Kabuto all at once and he'd still not make up for his actions.
> 
> He has to die.



Yeah I can see him dying after redeeming himself in the eyes of Team 7 or just Naruto.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> About whom Tsunade might fight. That's a tough call I'd say.
> 
> If she were to fight Madara she would either win or it would end in a draw because I don't think Kishi who has refused to kill named characters so far will have Madara kill two kages. And I doubt Kishi introduced Madara to show off Tsunade, he's just too big of a figure.
> 
> ...



I kinda doubt that Sasuke would sacrifice his life for the sake of Konoha or the Shinobi Alliance as he has no duty to do so. Even if he took a blow for Naruto it would hardly redeem him as he would not do so out of concern for the Shinobi world but only accepting Naruto as his friend and deciding to protect that one bond that has nothing to do to his clan. However, if he does not make a sacrifice for the greater good then in the eyes of the Shinobi World he would hardly be redeemed IMO.

Besides Sasuke would probably welcome death as a gift anyway as he seems to miss his family way to much and since they are all dead then he has no reason to stay alive as all of his goals and dreams were tied to them. Him dying would hardly look like a sinner finding redemption in death but rather a tired criminal with no purpose in live being rewarded with the ultimate prize by being able to finally join those he loved. Hell... he may even pull a suicide move not for the sake of anyone(even Naruto) but only for his own confort.

What Sasuke seeks is not redemption. Its finding a home to return to...a home where his belowed family awaits him. For that he could kill a 100 named shinobi and it would hardly change his predetermined fate. Obviously since Kishi hates killing good guys he wont kill anyone named but he may kill more nameless fodders(like those samurai) and in the eyes of the shinobi world nameless fodder actually have worth and it would make him even more villainous.

The only problem is that a complete extinction of a whole clan may lead to a rather depressing theme that no peace can be truly found if the only answer is to simply utterly anniquilate the whole problem.


----------



## Federer (Oct 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Just woke up, still no chapter? Goddamnit



Same here. 

I want mah chapter.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 27, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto round 2 dawg.



I actually forgot about Kabuto, but seeing how Itachi is on his way there, and possibly Sasuke as well, I don't know how much of Kabuto would be left by the time Tsunade made it there.



Saunion said:


> Sasuke won't die. Kishimoto has pretty much made sure he wouldn't die by making him the cornerstone of Naruto's drive. Sasuke dying would mean Naruto had failed, and obviously it won't happen.
> 
> Besides given how Naruto will end up being the new Rikudou Sennin at least for a while he'd just resurrect Sasuke if he died.



I know it's a bit of sophistry, but if Sasuke in the end chooses his own death, say to save Naruto, Kishi could still portray him as "saved".




JuubiSage said:


> This. Most likely he's "evil" but in the very end he'll remember everything, realizes his wrong ways and sacrifices himself to save Naruto. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto can save him from his hatred and he can still die. I don't see how they rule each other out.



Just like JuubiSage said, afterall you just have to think of the alternative. Either Sasuke dies with style or he survives as a mere shadow of himself. If Sasuke survives Kishi would have to cement his inferiority to Naruto and make him the ultimate Narutobitch and I don't think anyone who has even the slightest appreciation for Sasuke as a character would want to see that. So having Sasuke make the ultimate sacrifice, possibly delivering the final stroke to the big bad and dying as Naruto's equal should be the prefered choice.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2011)

Still no chapter, heh ?


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 27, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> I kinda doubt that Sasuke would sacrifice his life for the sake of Konoha or the Shinobi Alliance as he has no duty to do so. Even if he took a blow for Naruto it would hardly redeem him as he would not do so out of concern for the Shinobi world but only accepting Naruto as his friend and deciding to protect that one bond that has nothing to do to his clan. However, if he does not make a sacrifice for the greater good then in the eyes of the Shinobi World he would hardly be redeemed IMO.
> 
> Besides Sasuke would probably welcome death as a gift anyway as he seems to miss his family way to much and since they are all dead then he has no reason to stay alive as all of his goals and dreams were tied to them. Him dying would hardly look like a sinner finding redemption in death but rather a tired criminal with no purpose in live being rewarded with the ultimate prize by being able to finally join those he loved. Hell... he may even pull a suicide move not for the sake of anyone(even Naruto) but only for his own confort.
> 
> ...



Obviously it would require Sasuke having an epiphany before his end and making his way out of the darkness. And if Sasuke dies killing the final boss whether Jyuubi or Rikudou's elder son or whoever I think it would be redemption enough. It's only fitting that Sasuke ends the curse of hatred his ancestor started.

The Uchiha are the root of hatred getting rid of them would remove the biggest obstacle to Naruto's era.



Yagami1211 said:


> Still no chapter, heh ?



Sadly, no. Otherwise there would already be 30 threads in the telegrams to occupy our time.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Whats with all this "Sasuke will die" talks?
People uder 18 dont die in this manga.
Gaara/Temari and co should be squashed by meteor then.
People, quit it. Realy. 
Zero chances. Even if he dies - deus ex machina will resurrect him.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The Uchiha are the root of hatred getting rid of them would remove the biggest obstacle to Naruto's era.



If the story ends up portraying the Uchiha family as the root of all evil in Narutoverse and only through it's complete extermination can there be peace, then Naruto has failed, no matter what Sasuke does.


----------



## stevensr123 (Oct 27, 2011)

'the fuck is the chapter?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Whats with all this "Sasuke will die" talks?
> People uder 18 dont die in this manga.
> Gaara/Temari and co should be squashed by meteor then.
> People, quit it. Realy.
> Zero chances. Even if he dies - deus ex machina will resurrect him.



Haku, Sound 5, Obito. Team Sound Genin.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> There's no logical reason why she would even meet Sasuke at this point and a fight between the two would be utterly pointless since the two never had any relation at all.



Neither did Sasuke and Deidara, yet a fight still happened.

Not saying it will happen, but it's not entirely impossible.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 27, 2011)

HInch said:


> Hey guys Bear is smart you should remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really Cuz Last I checked these allied villages has killed many of eachothers comrades from other villages. Countless. Yet things seem to be quite dandy. Their allied against a enemy thats threatens  all of them. Killing and assasination is highly approved in narutoverse. Sasuke doesnt have to die to get redemption.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> 'the fuck is the chapter?



No chapter this week


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Haku, Sound 5, Obito. Team Sound Genin.


Lol The 1st part was so bloodthirsty... Now i miss it even more 
Now its a fairy tale...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2011)

HInch said:


> So what's Sasuke going to do? He's an international criminal. He could kill Tobi, edo Madara and Kabuto all at once and he'd still not make up for his actions.
> 
> He has to die.



Yeah pretty much. You can't make up for the shit you've done in the past. 
Although I don't think he needs to die to get redeemed. He hasn't killed any named characters yet. Good ones at least


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Lol The 1st part was so bloodthirsty... Now i miss it even more
> Now its a fairy tale...



Yet, none of these guys killed anyone.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously it would require Sasuke having an epiphany before his end and making his way out of the darkness. And if Sasuke dies killing the final boss whether Jyuubi or Rikudou's elder son or whoever I think it would be redemption enough. It's only fitting that Sasuke ends the curse of hatred his ancestor started.
> 
> The Uchiha are the root of hatred getting rid of them would remove the biggest obstacle to Naruto's era.
> 
> ...



But wouldn't it make it look like that what the elders did was a good thing? We have some troublemakers here so lets just wipe them out just like that!

It would sorta make violence as the only answer to anything. What about Naruto's goal to rid the world of hatred by making people somehow understand each other a Jiraiya hoped?
Time passed and their blood had thinned 
Jiraiya: But I believe...that someday the day will come when people can truly understand each other.

For people to understand each other the only way is to outright slay those that do not agree with you? Kakashi already said that Sasuke was simply a victim created by hatred(and so was Pain and many others). By wiping out the whole clan it would hardly put an end to hatred as there are way more misguided people in the world than just the Uchihas. Should they also be wiped out like that?

Tobi is obviously an exception as just Shikaku said he uses hatred for his own purposes rather than being controlled by it like Nagato and Sasuke.

For true peace to start to exist Naruto would have to TnJ both the good guys into forgiving the misguided ones and the latter into letting go of their grudges and try to work their way for a better future IMO.

I believe that it is indeed quite possible for Sasuke to die HOWEVER for the sake of the story and the idealistic route it seems to take it would be better if Sasuke survived and lived to make up for all the trouble he caused rather than just leave like that and go to enjoy eternity with his family together forever. Death would actually be an easy way out to avoid any responsibilty.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 27, 2011)

Epyon said:


> If the story ends up portraying the Uchiha family as the root of all evil in Narutoverse and only through it's complete extermination can there be peace, then Naruto has failed, no matter what Sasuke does.



The Uchiha family has been portrayed as the root of all evil and really it's down to Sasuke and Tobi as living members. Tobi is definitely going to die, so all that's left is Sasuke. 
Naruto won't have failed if Sasuke chooses his end by his own free will.



Jin-E said:


> Neither did Sasuke and Deidara, yet a fight still happened.
> 
> Not saying it will happen, but it's not entirely impossible.



True, let's hope it won't come to that, cause that fight was rather ridiculous.



Csdabest said:


> Really Cuz Last I checked these allied villages has killed many of eachothers comrades from other villages. Countless. Yet things seem to be quite dandy. Their allied against a enemy thats threatens  all of them. Killing and assasination is highly approved in narutoverse. Sasuke doesnt have to die to get redemption.



There's a difference though. The shinobi villages made war as organisations, Sasuke is doing it as an individual. There has been killing, but it wasn't on a personal level like what Sasuke has been doing. He isn't fighting to protect his village he's doing it merely to bring others pain. And if you think of real politics, there won't be anyone aside from Naruto willing to back Sasuke. At this point would it be believable for Sasuke to return to Konoha? Would anyone other than Naruto accept him? I think not. And none of the other villages would take him either. So Sasuke is completely without backing and unlike the villages who have at last created bonds with each other in the shinobi alliance he'll be the sole surviving enemy.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The Uchiha family has been portrayed as the root of all evil and really it's down to Sasuke and Tobi as living members. Tobi is definitely going to die, so all that's left is Sasuke.
> Naruto won't have failed if Sasuke chooses his end by his own free will.



What on earth does it matter whether he went willingly. You're saying that all that matters is that they get gone. In other words, the world needed Nauto's power, ideologywise Danzo would have been sufficient to save the world.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 27, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> But wouldn't it make it look like that what the elders did was a good thing? We have some troublemakers here so lets just wipe them out just like that!



Hardly so. Afterall the actions of the elders are what lead to Sasuke's turn to hatred. They are directly responsible for everyone Sasuke kills. And they may yet get their just deserts for their plot against the Uchiha. Not that the Uchiha were innocent victims mind.


> It would sorta make violence as the only answer to anything. What about Naruto's goal to rid the world of hatred by making people somehow understand each other a Jiraiya hoped?
> Time passed and their blood had thinned
> Jiraiya: But I believe...that someday the day will come when people can truly understand each other.



Which is why Sasuke would have to be converted before his death. He and Naruto would share an understanding before Sasuke out of his own free will decides to trade his life for peace.



> For people to understand each other the only way is to outright slay those that do not agree with you? Kakashi already said that Sasuke was simply a victim created by hatred(and so was Pain and many others). By wiping out the whole clan it would hardly put an end to hatred as there are way more misguided people in the world than just the Uchihas. Should they also be wiped out like that?



As I said before the Uchiha clan is already down to one. At this point it can no longer even be called a clan. Also it isn't as if anyone of the good guys would kill Sasuke. Sasuke would sacrifice himself.



> Tobi is obviously an exception as just Shikaku said he uses hatred for his own purposes rather than being controlled by it like Nagato and Sasuke.
> 
> For true peace to start to exist Naruto would have to TnJ both the good guys into forgiving the misguided ones and the latter into letting go of their grudges and try to work their way for a better future IMO.



Naruto's road to peace is to create a network of personal bonds between the villages. Many on NF bitch about true peace being some kind of utopic ideal which is impossible to achieve. But this isn't Kishi's goal at all. 
Naruto won't come up with some brilliant new solution no one has ever thought of. He'll do something simple, he'll make friends with people in the other villages. Already he has a strong connection to Suna through Gaara and he has made quite a lot of progress with Kuma through A and B. The Tsuchikage was deeply touched by Gaara and now in his final moments he may also establish a deeper connection to Naruto. That leaves only Kirigakure which hasn't been influenced by Naruto significantly.



Epyon said:


> What on earth does it matter whether he went willingly. You're saying that all that matters is that they get gone. In other words, the world needed Nauto's power, ideologywise Danzo would have been sufficient to save the world.



Well, at this point the Uchiha and Kabuto are the enemy of the whole world. Once they are gone and Naruto continues to establish bonds with the other villages there will be an era of peace. That's the basic premise.
Sasuke however is far too central to Naruto and far too "good" to be simply removed like the other villains. So instead he'll have to choose his own death absolving the good guys of the responsibility.


----------



## HInch (Oct 27, 2011)

_Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
If I don't read this soon,
I will kill all of you._


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke will sacrifice himself, that's the only way he can be redeemed. There's no way Kishi can have the shinobi alliance forgive Sasuke's crimes in a believable way and neither the lone rogue idea nor the theory of him as a kage his fanboys and girls desire fits into the story. Sasuke's death will wash away the sins of his clan.



Sasuke will be redeemed, but he's not going to die. He may nearly die, but he won't actually die. What exactly has Sasuke done that he would need to die to obtain redemption for it?  

Sasuke's list of crimes:

1. Attacked Killer Bee and captured his tentacle.
2. Killed a single Kumogakure fodder.
3. Killed Samurai fodder(in self defense).
4. Attacked Kage Summit(only to kill Danzou), set Raikage's arm on fire with Amaterasu.
5. Chidori'd Karin without remorse.
6. Killed Danzou(an evil mastermind and traitor of Konoha).
7. Attacked Sakura and Kakashi.

I'm pretty sure all would be forgiven if he helped save the entire world from Madara/Tobi/Kabuto/Juubi. Especially since he already has a built in excuse, Tobi lied to and manipulated him. Not to mention the likely probability of Kishimoto using his "cursed" Uchiha blood as an excuse as well.

EDIT:

For the record, this is coming from a known Sasuke hater.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Unless madara is revived, as soon as ET ends it's goodbye to him.  Those ties can be explained by tobi himself.



I was more referring to the comment on Madara being taken out in a few chapters and only existing to kill Oonoki.



stevensr123 said:


> Er no kabuto has madara under control, he is merely kabuto's little puppet, regardless of how badd ass and strong madara is. This is fact.
> 
> And he said "he underestimated him"  because i.e. he didn't realise how strong madara actually was.



 When did I ever say Madara wasn't under his control? I didn't. I said he doesn't know how to handle Madara, and he doesn't. He's admitted several times that what he's done is mostly guesswork and he actually doesn't know too much. He told Madara to capture Naruto in this chapter and was essentially told to stfu. 

Underestimating someone is the first step to getting stomped by them. I don't think Madara will off Kabuto but the chances of him being freed from him are exceptionally high. 



bearzerger said:


> Sasuke will sacrifice himself, that's the only way he can be redeemed. There's no way Kishi can have the shinobi alliance forgive Sasuke's crimes in a believable way and neither the lone rogue idea nor the theory of him as a kage his fanboys and girls desire fits into the story. Sasuke's death will wash away the sins of his clan.



A lot of Sasuke fans, myself included, want him to die, you know.

The problem with having Sasuke being forgiven is that there's a high likelihood of him becoming Naruto-fanboy-fodder with nothing of his old self left. We've seen enough decent characters destroyed that way. Having that happen to Sasuke, too, is arguably the worst fate for any of his fans.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 27, 2011)

Waddafag, i want this chapter already.

Mark my words, my spoilers will come true!


----------



## Mio (Oct 27, 2011)

Shisui, Obito, Mikoto, Izuna, Itachi... all good Uchiha clan members.

Sasuke, before he got mind fucked, too, was a good person.

Fugaku was an asshole, but not evil to the core.

Now Madara, that's the evil guy, but will you really judge the whole clan because of one person?

The Uchiha wanted peace. They allied themselves with the Senju, wanted Hashirama as Hokage over Madara and only revolted when they felt oppressed and segregated from the village in a remote corner.


----------



## Agony (Oct 27, 2011)

anyone knows when is the chapter coming out?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The Uchiha family has been portrayed as the root of all evil and really it's down to Sasuke and Tobi as living members. Tobi is definitely going to die, so all that's left is Sasuke.
> Naruto won't have failed if Sasuke chooses his end by his own free will.
> 
> 
> ...



Konoha would definetly take sasuke back. And Sasuke was also commiting acts under Akatasuki to the worlds eye. Smaller organization but still an organization none the less. Sasuke hasnt really done anything bad towards Konoha. As a whole rather than try to kill sakura and you know that will be easily forgiven by her.  Sasuke will be alright if kishi chooses to be.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 27, 2011)

I am more excited about seeing Tsunade fight all out than seeing Itachi (my favourite character) face off against Kabuto (my 6th favourite character).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

I suspect that Sasuke will die taking Madara out. He and Naruto fight him to the brink of death at the end of the series and Sasuke is the one who lands the final blow, likely killing himself in the process.

If this does indeed happen, then Sasuke will redeem himself in multiple ways. He will: 
a) Kill off the Uchiha clan in a definitively good way, redeeming the clan as a whole.
b) Essentially protect the entire world from a great evil.
c) Save Naruto from having to directly kill anyone by taking the evil of murder onto himself. 

As bearzerger says (or someone said anyway), if Sasuke sacrifices himself of his own will, there won't be that ridiculous message of "Uchiha = Evil, Senju/Uzumaki = Good" that is currently dominant in the series. This is definitely true, and it will make a far greater impact on the world than anything else. 

Having the last member of a supposedly evil clan die saving the world >>>>>>> Having the last member of a supposedly evil clan living on and trying to correct the wrongs of his ancestors in mediocre ways. Better to go out with a bang.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 27, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No chapter this week



My body... is not ready.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Shisui, Obito, Mikoto, Izuna, Itachi... all good Uchiha clan members.
> 
> Sasuke, before he got mind fucked, too, was a good person.
> 
> ...



Lol, nice try painting the Uchiha as victims. But no. The Uchiha were just as responsible for their own massacre as the Konoha elders. 




WraithX959 said:


> Sasuke will be redeemed, but he's not going to die. He may nearly die, but he won't actually die. What exactly has Sasuke done that he would need to die to obtain redemption for it?
> 
> Sasuke's list of crimes:
> 
> ...



Sasuke doesn't have any excuse. He chose his way willingly. No one forced him and there were plenty of olivebranches held out to him. He kept refusing them. He burned his bridges with Konoha.


Wanting Sasuke to live or to die isn't a matter of liking or disliking Sasuke. I dislike Sasuke, but I think Sasuke's death is the best option for his character. That way he can go out with dignity. He would keep his pride and he would remain forever as Naruto's equal. Sasuke's survival would be demeaning to his character in my opinion. And as I explained before Sasuke's death would neatly rid Kishi of having to force the shinobi alliance to forgive Sasuke. Without Sasuke achieving peace will be a simple matter of Naruto making friends with the upper levels of the villages who in turn will keep their subordinates in line.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No chapter this week



I just keep waiting for the day when Ohana and T give us fake spoilers on a no-chapter week and everyone thinks there's really a chapter coming.



bearzerger said:


> Wanting Sasuke to live or to die isn't a matter of liking or disliking Sasuke. I dislike Sasuke, but *I think Sasuke's death is the best option for his character. That way he can go out with dignity. He would keep his pride and he would remain forever as Naruto's equal. Sasuke's survival would be demeaning to his character in my opinion. *And as I explained before Sasuke's death would neatly rid Kishi of having to force the shinobi alliance to forgive Sasuke. Without Sasuke achieving peace will be a simple matter of Naruto making friends with the upper levels of the villages who in turn will keep their subordinates in line.



qft. +reps.

This is exactly the problem with Sasuke surviving.


----------



## Mio (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, nice try painting the Uchiha as victims. But no. The Uchiha were just as responsible for their own massacre as the Konoha elders.


Uhm... what?

How weren't they the victims?

They got blamed for the Kyuubi massacre, when it was all Tobi's doing.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 27, 2011)

While i recognize the arguements for Sasuke's death and they do have merrit, it's not my favoured ending. The reason why i want him to live is purely due to the fact that i like Team 7. Even with a heroic sacrifice, i still feel it would troll Naruto and Sakura and all the efforts they have put down to bring him back. And i do hope Sasuke will accept them as his surrogate family once again.  

I still think Naruto and Sasuke can keep their rivalry(allthough in a more benign form) and remain equals even if Naruto gives him a badly needed correction. In part 1, they mutually inspired and pushed each other, why would that suddenly be a bad thing now?


----------



## Melas (Oct 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Wanting Sasuke to live or to die isn't a matter of liking or disliking Sasuke. I dislike Sasuke, but I think Sasuke's death is the best option for his character. That way he can go out with dignity. He would keep his pride and he would remain forever as Naruto's equal. Sasuke's survival would be demeaning to his character in my opinion. And as I explained before Sasuke's death would neatly rid Kishi of having to force the shinobi alliance to forgive Sasuke. Without Sasuke achieving peace will be a simple matter of Naruto making friends with the upper levels of the villages who in turn will keep their subordinates in line.



I'm sorry, but you have just mentioned most of the reasons due to which I _want_ Sasuke to survive in the end.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2011)

Then how come they didn't help defend the village when Kyuubi attacked?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 27, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Then how come they didn't help defend the village when Kyuubi attacked?


blame tobirama for that.....


by the way it's very disappointing that Onoki survived..... Madara just needs drop 3 more meteor on him in next chapter.....


----------



## Epyon (Oct 27, 2011)

Killing Sasuke because it's the easy way out is, well it's what it sounds like, taking the easy way out. Naruto doesn't accomplish anything. What the hell does he prove by just being nice to eveyone on you side after all the bad people have been obliterated. Anyone can do that. Naruto might as well have taken Jiraiya's advice at the end of Part 1 and forgotten about Sasuke. How he handles Sasuke is suppose to be an examples of what kind of Hokage he wants to be: Someon that doesn't give up ever. 

Killing off Sasuke, and thus having the ninja world instantly gain peace by rid itself from the oh so very evil Uchiha clan is basically Kishimoto saying "Well Naruto didn't give up, but I did."


----------



## Agony (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Agony (Oct 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I almost had a heart attack





Godaime Hokage said:


> Dirty sumbitch.





Jin-E said:


> Give me back the 6 seconds i wasted searching for it


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Shisui, Obito, Mikoto, Izuna, Itachi... all good Uchiha clan members.



Shisui, Izuna had MS. Chances are they murdered their best-friends.

Obito was a child.

Mikoto ratted out Kushina and caused the entire shitfest we have now.

Itachi was the only good one to come out of that clan. He deemed them evil and wiped them off the map.

Hail Itachi. Senju Itachi.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 27, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Time passed and their blood had thinned
> 
> taste the power of my neg.......



What makes you think you can neg?


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> What makes you think you can neg?



He's a genius.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 27, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Then how come they didn't help defend the village when Kyuubi attacked?



I dunno what the h Fugaku was doing during the Kyuubi attack, I guess as Konoha police he was in charge of evacuating the village. But even then Fugaku, and those that follow him are a small part of the Uchihas, before they were accused of a massacre the Uchiha served Konoha loyally. The people of Uchiha clan choose peace with their hated rivals even when their ridiculously powerful clanhead said no, and accepted Hashirama, the man that kicked their butts for years before this as their Hokage, no matter what Madara said. They don't _sound _that utterly depraved and evil.


----------



## Agony (Oct 27, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Time passed and their blood had thinned
> 
> taste the power of my neg.......



cool story bro.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 27, 2011)

FINALLY! 

Time passed and their blood had thinned


----------



## Saunion (Oct 27, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Killing Sasuke because it's the easy way out is, well it's what it sounds like, taking the easy way out. Naruto doesn't accomplish anything. What the hell does he prove by just being nice to eveyone on you side after all the bad people have been obliterated. Anyone can do that. Naruto might as well have taken Jiraiya's advice at the end of Part 1 and forgotten about Sasuke. How he handles Sasuke is suppose to be an examples of what kind of Hokage he wants to be: Someon that doesn't give up ever.
> 
> Killing off Sasuke, and thus having the ninja world instantly gain peace by rid itself from the oh so very evil Uchiha clan is basically Kishimoto saying "Well Naruto didn't give up, but I did."



 Yeah because the alternative of everyone acting as if Sasuke's shit smells like rose like what happend with Itachi would be so much better.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 27, 2011)

ITS NOT A TROLL THIS TIME!  
Prepare for spam of threads right about now. :ho

Awkward silence in the telegrams for the next 10 minutes as 400 readers slowly read the chapter...


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

What Madara is looking at? Under the clothes XDD


----------



## Untitled (Oct 27, 2011)

To check if he has wood.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 27, 2011)

gershvin said:


> What Madara is looking at? Under the clothes XDD



I'm guessing it won't look unlike what Oro did to Danzo's arm


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 27, 2011)

So erm how many of you forgotten that Sasuke also has..at least had..as target the restoration of the Uchihha clan..?

If this manga has no Uchihas by the time it ends..personally I'd think..Kishi failed.

Nonetheless, I don't want Sasuke to become one of naruto's many nut huggers..swinging on his pubic hairs like he's Tarzan or something..that spot belongs to the likes of [Must refrain from using characters' names]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2011)

> I'm guessing it won't look unlike what Oro did to Danzo's arm



Hashirama's face on Madara's chest


----------



## Untitled (Oct 27, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hashirama's face on Madara's chest


"Oh hey Hashirama! You there? Just checking! 
.....Hashirama?"

Hashirama: *Looking Down* 
Madara: 

But seriously, if that happened, that'd be some creepy shit O_o
(I mean Hashirama's face on his chest not what I said )


----------



## Itαchi (Oct 27, 2011)

Great ! Finally released ! Just to see nothing special happening... .


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL. How soon will someone make a Madara The Troll thread, with trollfaces falling like meteors?


----------



## vered (Oct 27, 2011)

great that some things were confirmed including the Rinnegan with susanoo use.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

vered said:


> great that some things were confirmed including the Rinnegan with susanoo use.


Yea, that was good to see.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara is ridiculously strong. And he's an immortal zombie too, which makes all the more impossible to beat. Unless Sasuke and Naruto join forces, or Tobi turns on Madara for some reason, he's going to be unsummoned by the cancellation of Edo Tensei, it's the only way.


----------



## Klue (Oct 27, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Pause.....





PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not sure if you intended this to sound as bad as it does.
> 
> Really though, I just want a damn cover page for once. With Madara.



Well now, looks like I got what I wanted after all.


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2011)

After wishing Onoki to die for the last couple of chapters, seeing him on the ground looking like... _that_... it made my heart aches. I don't want him to die now 

And it was kinda cute to see the Kyuubi cheering for Naruto


----------



## kamerask (Oct 27, 2011)

You know what's going to happen in the future: Sasuke final power will be the Rinnegan, cause he has the EMS now......WHATTA HELL...


----------



## Shozan (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara's a monster! Seeing the Kyuubi giving his power to Naruto just like that is not a natural!


----------



## DeIdeal (Oct 27, 2011)

<generic rant> I'm unbelievably annoyed by Kishi killing off Oonoki (Yeah, it's obviously going to happen), he was an interesting character, a believable kage and one of the few characters that made the power creep of the younger generation (who've only been training for a copuple of years) look even remotely reasonable. But nooo, the new generation must always win yadda yadda yadda... </generic rant>


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Half-Way Through*

I went online yesterday expecting to see a chapter of Naruto. As luck would happen this would be one of those weeks where we'd have to wait to get a chapter.

So I use all my strength and will and don't look at the spoiler. I'm in the middle of reading the chapter right now (you know, with Madara acting like a boss and talking about how he hasn't seen a view like this in a long time....honestly...how bad*ss can an individual be)...and can I be honest? I don't want it to end. My goodness. This....THIS IS WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR FOR ALL OF PART 2

Nicely done, Kishi


----------



## Swalchy (Oct 27, 2011)

I seriously can't wait for this to be given the animation treatment.

I always knew the appearance of the real Madara would help ignite this Manga again


----------



## creeper523 (Oct 27, 2011)

How come no one has made a thread about Edo tensei being a suicide jutsu yet??


----------



## AnimeGreatNinja (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't believe Tsuchikage tanked two meteors... at point blank range...


----------



## lamexu (Oct 27, 2011)

AnimeGreatNinja said:


> I can't believe Tsuchikage tanked two meteors... at point blank range...


 I was thinking the same thing. Is he really that strong.


----------



## Godspeak X (Oct 27, 2011)

good chapter


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm still waiting for something to make this war feel in line with how the older generations seem to feel about war. At least _try _to make me care about the fodder, Kishi. Right now nearly an entire group was wiped out and...it doesn't seem to matter much, really.



			
				Selva said:
			
		

> After wishing Onoki to die for the last couple of chapters, seeing him on the ground looking like... that... it made my heart aches. I don't want him to die now
> 
> And it was kinda cute to see the Kyuubi cheering for Naruto


I know, right? 



			
				PoinT_BlanK said:
			
		

> So erm how many of you forgotten that Sasuke also has..at least had..as target the restoration of the Uchihha clan..?
> 
> If this manga has no Uchihas by the time it ends..personally I'd think..Kishi failed.


THIS -> this chapter

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



even in Part 1, restoring the clan =/= repopulating the clan. It was mostly about a symbolic revival of the clan and its honor/glory. 

I'm sure if Sasuke considered it at all, it was vague and dismissive, a kind of afterthought that didn't garner much of his attention, much less importance. He would just sort of assume once his much more important goal and the focus of his life - revenge - was over, someday when he's grown he'd "naturally" marry [insert generic future wife] and have [insert generic future kids], thus continuing the line, and leave it at that.


----------



## dablue82 (Oct 28, 2011)

*amazing chapter*

this chapter was amazing and while the past few weeks have really been great this was one that really stood out. found a great review of this and bleach @ [5]

makes a few good points, i personally can't wait to see what Madara and Kabuto are planning and what this fake Madara's gonna do, or who he even is?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, Kishimoto has been making the Kyuubi act out of character like there's no tomorrow.

"Go, Naruto!!" *smiling*

Not to mention that whole chapter where the Kyuubi suddenly felt the urge to have a long chat about Naruto's life and what he's gonna do next. 

When did the Kyuubi start giving a damn about that?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 29, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Man, Kishimoto has been making the Kyuubi act out of character like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> "Go, Naruto!!" *smiling*
> 
> ...



This was inevitable really.

I can only hope the Kyuubi gets extracted soon so he isn't pussified even more.


----------

